# *OFFICIAL* Top 30 OCN Computers (Discussion Thread)



## ElMikeTheMike

Talk about scores, setups, benchmarks etc. If you have any issues with current scores on the board please PM *t4ct1c47*.

Click here for the Top 30 Chart.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm.. I'm going to pass colin some day... It's only 2900 points lol.. Hard to compete with phase though. What was your CPU score?


----------



## ncsa

KK .. nice results .. but you also need to have the ORB links for validation of the screen shots...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Man, I'm kinda dissapointed with mine....I gotta get some better ram









Maybe some GEIL One DDR600


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

I got a 7800gt on the way, so maby I can compete a bit now =P


----------



## ncsa

Yes it would seem that one if not two 78s are required to be in there .. the 66Gts in SLi are just not capable of breaking that barrier .... there is nothing like horsepower and capacity of a GPU


----------



## bigvaL

My eyes are hurting from remaking that table in excel from scratch lol.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Azazel, how in the world did you get your GT clocks the high? Volt mod? What kind of cooling?


----------



## Azazel

I have my 7800gt volt modded and its not stable for long term. But since I don't have phase change/water cooling like everyone else, I post these scores since its stable enough for the 3dmarks and aquamark. I only have the zalman cooler on it also. Once I get water cooling I'll be able to go higher.







Btw What the hell thread is this question from? Edit: Nevermind. I see bigval so i guess its from the 3d benchmarks thing.


----------



## HisMajesty

I just scored 65,404 on AquaMark3

EDIT: and 5951 on 3dmark05, which bums me out because like a month ago i got like 6100 and dont know why its lower now, oh well Bed for me 4 am here


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HisMajesty*

I just scored 65,404 on AquaMark3

EDIT: and 5951 on 3dmark05, which bums me out because like a month ago i got like 6100 and dont know why its lower now, oh well Bed for me 4 am here


Yeah I get about the same in 3dmark05, but my best aquamark was 77k at 4ghz and 453/1240 on the videocard lol. Thats the score I posted.

Im going to wait for a cold day, open the windows wide open, wait about an hour, clock my videocard that high again, go back to 4ghz and use better drivers to try for higher. I know I can break 78k because I have raid now, better chipset drivers, and better video drivers (was using the 77.76s).


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*

I have my 7800gt volt modded and its not stable for long term. But since I don't have phase change/water cooling like everyone else, I post these scores since its stable enough for the 3dmarks and aquamark. I only have the zalman cooler on it also. Once I get water cooling I'll be able to go higher.







Btw What the hell thread is this question from? Edit: Nevermind. I see bigval so i guess its from the 3d benchmarks thing.


So what are you stable at with air cooling?

And do you have a link to the volt mod?


----------



## Evil XP2400

I still hold the number 1 spot







, it's just no posted. I'll be back to own again, so be sure to have your rigs ready for the summer







.


----------



## alan_14

When I get rich, I'll beat all of you, I just need to find out how to make about 2-3k$


----------



## what?

Is someone making a spread sheet or something?

i got 79,934 in aqua
6,327 in 3dmark05


----------



## HrnyGoat

Once I get an X1800XT in my hands (I need a job) Ill be way up there.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *what?*

Is someone making a spread sheet or something?

i got 79,934 in aqua
6,327 in 3dmark05












http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...computers.html

Read the rules before you post.


----------



## wowza

ahh, they didnt include my 3dmark05 score of 4714...


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wowza*

ahh, they didnt include my 3dmark05 score of 4714...


You need to get the compare links, look at any one of the posts in the benchmark thread and give the same info.


----------



## umd man

Damn cant we have just something that does raw CPU power. I can pull off about 35000 in aquamark 3 but what about some stuff in Si Sandra scores or maybe something different, I dont know a whole lot about the different benchmarking programs ?







?


----------



## ncsa

udm .. try and run the PCMark 04 /05 as this is where the dual's come into play .... there is also another bench tool for the Dual cores .. I will find it again and maybe run athread for those who are interested..


----------



## umd man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

udm .. try and run the PCMark 04 /05 as this is where the dual's come into play .... there is also another bench tool for the Dual cores .. I will find it again and maybe run athread for those who are interested..


I'll get the pcmark later on today but I dont have dual core..yet, wait till January.


----------



## r3tard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *umd man*

I'll get the pcmark later on today but I dont have dual core..yet, wait till January.


Looking at your comp, I think it may just be upto the task *eye roll-age*


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

Damn you OC Newbie.







At least I had top spot for a few days. Got a new AM3 score to post tonight but its still not enough. Get my tec setup in a week or two so it'll be a nice contest lol.


Taken from the benchmark thread...

DaGuv the GeForce 7800GTX 512MB models are afraid of the cold (as are all GeForce 6 and 7 series cards) and there is no modded BIOS out for it yet. When I see one, I'll point it your way but with the card's thermal protection disabled, TEC'ing the videocard will slow it down because it thinks it's overheating.









Still I lok forward to the challenge!







I've already flashed my 7800GTX's with the custom firmware that disables the videocard cold bug and am waiting on a SLI phase change cooler.







If I don't get it soon I might go water just for the mean time.


----------



## Ket

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*

Man, I'm kinda dissapointed with mine....I gotta get some better ram









Maybe some GEIL One DDR600











Dont. you will be in for hell with that AN8, get some Mushkin High Performance PC4400 instead


----------



## DaGuv

Arrrr... the tec is meant for my cpu, as I am seriously held back by my CPU only being able to hit 3.0Ghz. Although I have had a message about a r507 MachIIGT this afternoon, so fingers crossed








. The 512s are destined for w/c as i don't have the patience for tec'ing my gfx cards lol. And I'll have some GeIL One BH-5 next week, so the lower timings will help my scores too


----------



## wowza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*

Taken from the benchmark thread...

DaGuv the GeForce 7800GTX 512MB models are afraid of the cold (as are all GeForce 6 and 7 series cards) and there is no modded BIOS out for it yet. When I see one, I'll point it your way but with the card's thermal protection disabled, TEC'ing the videocard will slow it down because it thinks it's overheating.









Still I lok forward to the challenge!







I've already flashed my 7800GTX's with the custom firmware that disables the videocard cold bug and am waiting on a SLI phase change cooler.







If I don't get it soon I might go water just for the mean time.










wow your computer is good (get's my vote for #1), i think for your next project, you should make a chiller box or something like that


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

Arrrr... the tec is meant for my cpu, as I am seriously held back by my CPU only being able to hit 3.0Ghz. Although I have had a message about a r507 MachIIGT this afternoon, so fingers crossed







. The 512s are destined for w/c as i don't have the patience for tec'ing my gfx cards lol. And I'll have some GeIL One BH-5 next week, so the lower timings will help my scores too










Oh sorry I thought I saw somewhere else that you said you're getting a Prommy. Go with the Prometeia dude, it's so much better than TEC, you won't regret going phase!







Low latency memory definitely makes a huge difference in benchmarks and that's why I stick with that only.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wowza*

wow your computer is good (get's my vote for #1), i think for your next project, you should make a chiller box or something like that


Thanks bud.







Heh don't tell my wife how much I spend on this hobby.







Nah I'm done with chillers too messy to setup. I dont' have the skill to go it alone but with the help of my friend we're suppose to build a single stage SLI cooler, too bad he's been very busy the last half year.







Hopefully that will be completed sometime early in the new year, if not I'll just go with plain water (and maybe TECs if I feel adventurous).


----------



## DaGuv

grrrrrr. I can beat all of your 3DMark Scores but I just can't get my AM3 score over 108,550... I think we should change the thread into a 3DMark only contest lol.









Its really starting to make me go insane... why is my AM3 score so low I've tried everything. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggh hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

grrrrrr. I can beat all of your 3DMark Scores but I just can't get my AM3 score over 108,550... I think we should change the thread into a 3DMark only contest lol.









Its really starting to make me go insane... why is my AM3 score so low I've tried everything. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggh hhhhhhhhhhhhhh










Haha... Well don't get your hopes up too high yet, did a bit of overclocking last night and broke 40k in 3DMark2001, 33k in 3DMark03 (you beat me there) and 16K in 3DMark05.







Won't upload those scores till the wknd, I think I can squeze more out of my cards!







Still once you get your water on the videocards, you should have no problems retaking #1 spot since the 512MB cards are simply faster. I was considering getting the 512MB cards but finding some in Canada is virtually impossible. Oh well I'm happy with my two XFX GeForce 7800GTX's!









As for your AM3 score, as per your other thread, I think it's your memory latencies, did you try using lower timings?


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*

Haha... Well don't get your hopes up too high yet, did a bit of overclocking last night and broke 40k in 3DMark2001, 33k in 3DMark03 (you beat me there) and 16K in 3DMark05.







Won't upload those scores till the wknd, I think I can squeze more out of my cards!







Still once you get your water on the videocards, you should have no problems retaking #1 spot since the 512MB cards are simply faster. I was considering getting the 512MB cards but finding some in Canada is virtually impossible. Oh well I'm happy with my two XFX GeForce 7800GTX's!









As for your AM3 score, as per your other thread, I think it's your memory latencies, did you try using lower timings?


Yeah I tried but can't get lower that 1.5-3-3-3. I will get some GeIL One BH-5 next week and see how that affects my scores. Don't really know how much water will affect my GFX cards... They are @ 625/1960 atm, maybe I'll be able to break 2000Mhz memory lol. TBH... I don't think I can do much higher than 195,500 (total) unless I can get Phase change.

I love how your sig states "officially retired from Hardcore overclocking" yet you can still Top the 3d Benchmark table. ROFLMAO


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

Yeah I tried but can't get lower that 1.5-3-3-3. I will get some GeIL One BH-5 next week and see how that affects my scores. Don't really know how much water will affect my GFX cards... They are @ 625/1960 atm, maybe I'll be able to break 2000Mhz memory lol. TBH... I don't think I can do much higher than 195,500 (total) unless I can get Phase change.

I love how your sig states "officially retired from Hardcore overclocking" yet you can still Top the 3d Benchmark table. ROFLMAO










The GeIL ONE should definitely increase your AquaMark score. Water will allow you to greatly increase your core overclocks so that's definitely a worthwhile upgrade, man I can only drool at 2 GHz memory.









Haha I am retired, compared to my friends I'm amateur!







I can't compete with CPU/Videocard cascade cooling.







Oh btw updated my scores ever so slightly, videocard is still at stock but at least I can run benchmarks at 3.4 GHz.


----------



## DaGuv

Well I did it.... no I did not get top spot, BUT... I managed to run Aquamark at 635/2000









....Yes 635/*2000*... ON STOCK COOLING, **** ROFL







... can't wait to get my waterblocks lol.








YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS. Just confirmed... r507 MachIIGT will be mine on wednesday









***EDIT*** Sorry for double post


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*








YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS. Just confirmed... r507 MachIIGT will be mine on wednesday









***EDIT*** Sorry for double post










Man dude it'll be impossible to catch you now!









Remember to take a lot of pictures!


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

Updated









05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1553437

01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8824397

03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4469155


Gotta love them upgrades...go CRASH go!!!


----------



## OC Newbie

Nice work DaGuv, I guess I'll have to do some videocard overclocking now. Was waiting for my SLI phase change unit but you pushed my hand, very well.


----------



## DaGuv

hehe thanx, just got it up and running today. gotta go get the girlfriend now though







. I'm gonna have to try some dividers coz i cant benchmark past 265x12 atm. How the hell do you bench at 3.4? lol. I'm thinking about trying to find myself a CABNE or CABYE 148. As i fink my CABBAGE is at its limits.

I just updated again to 206522 so you need to find 3400 points, but i'm sure you'll manage that quite easilly


----------



## DaGuv

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, How dare you lol... Its ok, lets just say... I have a sneaky surprise after xmas lol.


----------



## Chopes

Hey guys, have you all been updated yet? i seem to have a horrid score..


----------



## PCNerd

My X800GTO2 comes in in a few days. Does this cound as a new computer when I get the benchies in?


----------



## OC Newbie

DaGuv with your new R507 Prommy I don't think I have what it takes to catch you but I'll give ya a good run.







Awesome pictures in the other thread btw and I'm looking forward to seeing your updated results. Btw how high have you gotten your Opteron so far?


----------



## DaGuv

Thanx OC Newbie and all, I must admit this has been one of my more difficult build/projects. This CABGE is just very random above 3Ghz lol. I think you will destroy my score when you oc your GFX cards. Especially in 3DMark03 which over the last few weeks I have learnt is about 95% dependant on GFX power rather than CPU power. I never benched above 265x12 because it just wouldn't no matter what i tried. I even got the evap head down to -59 and put extra washers on the head bolt to get a better contact, but it just wouldn't bench any higher. I think my opteron project is reaching the end of its life as there is a certain wk13 FX55 calling out to me


----------



## Chopes

*calls*


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

Thanx OC Newbie and all, I must admit this has been one of my more difficult build/projects. This CABGE is just very random above 3Ghz lol. I think you will destroy my score when you oc your GFX cards. Especially in 3DMark03 which over the last few weeks I have learnt is about 95% dependant on GFX power rather than CPU power. I never benched above 265x12 because it just wouldn't no matter what i tried. I even got the evap head down to -59 and put extra washers on the head bolt to get a better contact, but it just wouldn't bench any higher. I think my opteron project is reaching the end of its life as there is a certain wk13 FX55 calling out to me










It's a shame your CPU is bugging out, I'm rather surprised you're having so much difficulty considering your using top of the line parts. Haha perhaps its a sign you need a new hobby.







How about gardening?









Haha j/k of course, you totally kill my 3DMark03 score, grr I wish I got two 512MB GTX's instead of 256MB models but they weren't available...







When you tighten the screws just turn it till it's hand tight. One of my other friends broke one of the mounting stubs (in the evap head!) by over tightening it.

The FX will certainly be sweet, go for it!







Look forward to your upcoming results!


----------



## Xavier1421

Think I may have a chance at one of the top dawgs?

I am ecstatic about building this rig, the rest of my parts will be hear right after new years. Might cf for my birthday







LOL


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Think I may have a chance at one of the top dawgs?

I am ecstatic about building this rig, the rest of my parts will be hear right after new years. Might cf for my birthday







LOL


X, the more competition, the more fun it is!







I can't wait to see what you can do with that CABNE Opteron 150 and a chilly1 cooler. If you whip my butt badly you'll force me to upgrade so be nice.


----------



## Xavier1421

3410...just for you







LOL

I'm excited about the possibilities with this setup. With the new RD580 boards coming out sometime early 2006...and crossfire getting better and better...I look forward to having something totally different.


----------



## DaGuv

A CABNE 150... I H A T E Y O U... ROFL. seriously though, If you can get it 3.4+ (which i'm certain you will) you will surely be in the competition, and it'll give the crossfire a real chance to prove itself. Good luck mate, I look forward to what looks to be an epic battle at the top.


----------



## Marshall82

How do I post the futuremark verified links anything i copy is still me logged in


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marshall82*

How do I post the futuremark verified links anything i copy is still me logged in


You have to click the "publish" link then post that url.


----------



## Marshall82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *busa*

You have to click the "publish" link then post that url.


Thanks


----------



## Feirax

3DMark2001SE seems to be very much CPU dependant. I turned on nvidia's load balancing overlays and the gpus are barely doing any work in most of the tests.

Guess I'll have to work on my OC.


----------



## DaGuv

Woah... not been around for a while. I'm back on top (well temporarily anywayz lol). Good news is, I have finally managed to get hold of a WEEK13 FX55 which is good for 3.5Ghz.... Expect some good scores soon. Although 3DMark06 seems to prefere Dual-Cores in a big way.


----------



## Alfargo

Has anyone got a 3dmark06 score above 8200? I was having SLi problems and was only getting 5k, then I got my SLi to work and I got the 8200 score. I was just wondering if anyone else has had problems with SLI and 
3dmark06.


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alfargo*

Has anyone got a 3dmark06 score above 8200? I was having SLi problems and was only getting 5k, then I got my SLi to work and I got the 8200 score. I was just wondering if anyone else has had problems with SLI and 
3dmark06.


I can't get over 5400 with SLi'd 512mb 7800s. But i fink its because my CPU is only single-core ([email protected])


----------



## Alfargo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

I can't get over 5400 with SLi'd 512mb 7800s. But i fink its because my CPU is only single-core ([email protected])


That might be it, with my fX60 it is like having two FX55's. I could not get over 5k either check your sli config, that is what my problem was. I reseated the cards and flashed the bios and installed new drivers. After doing this I was able to get 8201 for my 06 mark. I think you should be getting higher even with a single core processor. I noticed that people with the FX60 running at 3.4ghz (on water of corse) have been getting between 10k and 11k on 3dmark06. So you should be at least in the 7k range, if not more.


----------



## sleepy127

I can't get 3Dmark2001se to read my cpu correct and it won't let me publish the results. Any suggestions?


----------



## remy5405

how offen are the stats updated?


----------



## rippon

Anyone notice that all but two video cards are Nvidia, and all but two CPU's are AMD.

Very interesting....


----------



## sleepy127

OK I got 01se to publish and I am back on the chart. Now I have to pass all of the single 7800's. Are there any good modded drivers for the 7900's? I need to sqeeze about 10,000 more points out of this thing.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rippon*

Anyone notice that all but two video cards are Nvidia, and all but two CPU's are AMD.

Very interesting....


Well I'm practically off the top 30 board until next week but I've just upgraded to a 7900 GTX which has brought my total scores up to 68533 so far. I've moved house recently and so I'll publish my scores on ORB and then provide the links on the appropriate thread next week which is when my broadband at home will be (finally) set up. I've had to use the Uni computers over the past few weeks which is pantz.

Gotta keep some sort of a presence there for Intel users.









*Edited - 14/05/2006*

Main system components that benchmarks were run on;

Pentium 4 650 @ 4.0GHz
1GB DDR PC3200
7900 GTX 512MB

3DMark2001SE - 28916
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8972708

3DMark2003 - 23723
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4784719

3DMark2005 - 9122
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2012510

3DMark2006 - 5773
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=294222


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy127*

OK I got 01se to publish and I am back on the chart. Now I have to pass all of the single 7800's. Are there any good modded drivers for the 7900's? I need to sqeeze about 10,000 more points out of this thing.


How'd you get 01SE to publish? I think I might have the same issue.

Also, can we expect an update soon(ish)?


----------



## emberix

where can we see the top 30 computers? thanks


----------



## Chozart

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html

That's the thread. Not updated in the last couple weeks though







I should be second place! See my post ..


----------



## DaGuv

OOOOoooo, Chozart you have nearly knocked me off top spot, I need dual core to increase my '06 score. I'll see what my bank will allow... I suspect that my girlfriend has phoned all of my usual shops to ban me from buying an '06 FX60 lol.


----------



## sleepy127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

How'd you get 01SE to publish? I think I might have the same issue.

Also, can we expect an update soon(ish)?


I didn't change anything, I just reran it a few times. I don't know why, it just said it couldn't detect my cpu.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

OOOOoooo, Chozart you have nearly knocked me off top spot, I need dual core to increase my '06 score. I'll see what my bank will allow... I suspect that my girlfriend has phoned all of my usual shops to ban me from buying an '06 FX60 lol.










Hehehehe I' m getting close.. I know







But my CPU seems to hold me back still (!?) An additional OC on my Crossfire cards doesn't help a lot while additional OC on the CPU gives me some more points (but won't run all 3dMarks due to instability). However, happy to be the second member of the 90k club!

Sleepy: thanks, I got mine running also now


----------



## Chozart

DaGuv: I got some new scores... just 1,000 points behind you now







total 96,460. See other thread

Edit: DaGuv: start tweaking! I got ya!







I will post when I hit 10k on 3DMark 06


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

DaGuv: I got some new scores... just 1,000 points behind you now







total 96,460. See other thread

Edit: DaGuv: start tweaking! I got ya!







I will post when I hit 10k on 3DMark 06


... Bugger


----------



## Chozart

Ok DaGuv: as promised:

http://www.overclock.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=265

EDIT: probably holding on to first place until the Crossfire X1900XTX boys and the first 7950 quad SLI scores come through


----------



## DaGuv

Well Done Chozart... very well deserved... guess I'll have to go dual-core now


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HisMajesty*

I just scored 65,404 on AquaMark3

EDIT: and 5951 on 3dmark05, which bums me out because like a month ago i got like 6100 and dont know why its lower now, oh well Bed for me 4 am here


5951 is REALLY REALLY REALLY low for your system. 
My secondary goes ~5241. Dunno with my primary as my gfather has installed some cpu-cycle-stealing programs which i am not allowed to uninstall. (It's not 100% mine







)

Btw. you should get about 7-8k for your system. And 200 in difference isn't really anything.


----------



## wannabe_OC

I was running 3Dmark03 but it gets to what seems to be the 2nd part of the cpu test the monitor goes into power safe mode as if the rig was turned off but its still running...

Any idea what could be causing this to happen...

Thanks...


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*

I was running 3Dmark03 but it gets to what seems to be the 2nd part of the cpu test the monitor goes into power safe mode as if the rig was turned off but its still running...

Any idea what could be causing this to happen...

Thanks...


Bump for some help thnx...


----------



## BrinNutz

Well, I have to run 01 and 03, but my rig is packed away for the big move next week..I will run the rest in a couple weeks, so I can get put up on that list..=)

Here's what I get on just air cooling for 05 and 06, but I'm rebuilding my rig and upgrading to crossfire and watercooling/tec, 3 x 74 gb Raptors, need a crossfire mobo yet.

06 - 6148 
05 - 11723


----------



## Positive

~12k 05 
5.6k 06
85k Aquamark03


----------



## C_Wrighteous

can someone tell me what a good score for a single card, I seen that 30th was a 7900GTX single card. But what would be a good score that would be respectable.


----------



## DaGuv

Well, I couldn't bare being out of the race any longer. Just found myself an FX60 thats good for 3.52 under phase, just hope my 512mb 7800's can cut it against these hot new 7900's and Ati's... Will check in when i have some updated scores


----------



## Chozart

Nice one







That should bring you right back in it !


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz*
I have also been having errors uploading my 01 scores. I have been getting some odd server error. Here is a pic of my error.

(continued from the benchmark thread)

That's a different one from what I got... I got a message after upload that it could not publish due to variations in CPU speeds..


----------



## pjlietz

Lol, I guess I should read the top of the page before posting in a thread. I figured we were in the discussion thread, that's what I get for clicking on a resent post









Here is a copy of the error from the other post. Thanks for pointing out my error Chozart


----------



## Chozart

That's an odd error indeed. How long ago did you install 3DMark01??? It seems not to be able to find the server. (it should re-direct to the futuremark website..)


----------



## pjlietz

Less then a week ago, just after I setup my Raid-0 raptors. I've never seen that one before either.


----------



## Chozart

That is odd indeed. Did you try to uninstall and reinstall? Maybe that'll solve the issue. I have no idea what's wrong in your case


----------



## pjlietz

No I haven't tried that yet, I'll give it shot though.


----------



## Allen

Well i guess mine are kind of low but i dont have anthing OCd ill oc a lil ant try it again later


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*

Lol, I guess I should read the top of the page before posting in a thread. I figured we were in the discussion thread, that's what I get for clicking on a resent post









Here is a copy of the error from the other post. Thanks for pointing out my error Chozart










Dude tell me what that little monitor thingy is at the top


----------



## DaGuv

It is Motherboard Monitor... It is very good, i use it myself :

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...-Monitor.shtml


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGuv*

It is Motherboard Monitor... It is very good, i use it myself :

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...-Monitor.shtml











Thank ***...only took 9 hours...and people know me here!!!!!


----------



## Chozart

one43637.... I just saw your scores here: http://www.overclock.net/1103904-post317.html

I would have expected better from a 7950! Can you OC that Opty more to see what happens?


----------



## one43637

yeah that's on the list of things to do, but it's so hot here in CA and even with AC we've been getting random power outtages. my electric bill last month was already 90+ so i scaled back on the OC.

once it gets cooler i'll ramp it up


----------



## SheepGoBleet

AC is the *reason* everyone is getting power outages









I just downloaded and installed 3dmark 05, turns out it wasn't the updated version. I hit 49,803 between 01 and 03.

And my graphics card hasn't been overclocked yet. Once that happens, I should be able to get into the top 30


----------



## Chozart

BrinNutz: Phew, that was a close one! I am beat on 3DMark05 and 3DMark06 though









However, you're NOT number 1... you're total is 97,673


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

BrinNutz: Phew, that was a close one! I am beat on 3DMark05 and 3DMark06 though









However, you're NOT number 1... you're total is 97,673


Chozart, do you want me to beat you...Cuz, I think I could...Those aren't tweaked scores...Just, oc'ed.








Anywho, I still have yet to install my watercooling. I have to obtain GPU Blocks for my X1900's...But I don't know which ones to get..

Just jokin...I doubt I could beat ya...just givin you a hard time


----------



## Chozart

It's all in good fun







I am surprised you did not beat me yet... Your CPU was clocked at over 3GHz, and mine at 2.87GHz and you have higher clocks on the X1900's also. You do beat me indeed in the CPU scores, but lag behind me in most graphic scores (even in '05 and '06)

I am glad to see more Crossfire users up here... we need to show those SLI folks where it's really at!

Mind you, I am on air also







I am basically done benchmarking this rig.. now just enjoying it









Have fun with it


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart,

Doesn't make sense to me really either...Maybe it's the mobo or something...I haven't messed with the voltages or anything on the X1900's...But, definetely don't know why I didn't beat you. Actually, it's kind of weird eh?

I'm only benching now b/c of the Forum Wars 2006 going on right now


----------



## Chozart

Dunno.. mmmm you have those X1900's both at the same clock?


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
Dunno.. mmmm you have those X1900's both at the same clock?

Hell, I don't know...I haven't got the time to experiment. I just opened up ATI Overdrive, and cranked it up man. That's probably why. I was under the impression that Overdrive clocked both GPU's to the same clockspeed. But, then again, I really don't have any idea...

Shed some light on it for me?

I have ATI Tool, just don't have time to figure out how to oc using it..Correctly anyways..


----------



## Chozart

I think that's your problem right there.. Overdrive is not a good tool for overclocking. I am not sure what it does with the individual clocks, but it definately loosens memory timings, which is not good.

ATITool is not too hard to use, although you'll need to adjust some settings. You'll need to disable the clock switching feature (the message that pops up when you start ATITool) and then manually set the 3D clock speeds and voltages (by default, ATITool picks up the 2D clock speeds). Then, from there you can overclock your cards. I am not home right now, so I can't check my exact settings.. sorry about that


----------



## DaGuv

back on top for now







. Gonna try to get this FX60 under my MachII this weekend so looking for +10000 in 3DMark06... No doubt Chozart has something up his sleeve to knock me back down







lol.


----------



## Chozart

Good job DaGuv!! It's yours for now.. I am too occupied with other concerns to spend a lot of time tweaking.. Also, I do expect the onslaught of Conroe rigs any day now, so enjoy it while it lasts!

Congrats


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Also, I do expect the onslaught of Conroe rigs any day now, so enjoy it while it lasts!


Hehe, I agree... its bound to happen very soon.


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart...

Just so ya know..I'm about to do a clean install, and use ATI Tray Tools and OC the hell outta these cards!! LOL


----------



## Chozart

Give us a run for it







I won't be touching my rig for a while (physically aobut 300 miles separated from it.. .LOL)


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I might get in the top 50 one day...LOL


----------



## ncsa

A review of the applications used for the Top 30 is required to ensure that the current Applications are being used.

3DM01SE is a discontinued product from MadOnion/Futuremark and while still can be validated does not support Windows Server 2003, this is due to.

The inclusion of PCMark05 will add to a more balanced score and help provide a better insight to a systems overall performance. While this tool does favour dual cores and this has allowed the Intel CPUs to excel, now AMD have duals and DCs are the general trend for system builds.

Maybe also look at other Graphic / CPU intensive apps like CineBench 9.5.

Food for thought.

Also, All results submitted should be with the same system set up, that is CPU / GPU / Memory / MB, something that is not currently the case.


----------



## Crash

Yes. I agree!! I think its time to revamp the whole thread. Start new.
With the conroes coming out things will change. Also like ncsa seemed to imply, all new posts will need to include *all scores* on the same system. Ill see if one of the directors is up to this new task.


----------



## Chozart

Although I'll need to re-do stuff, I do agree with a re-vamp of this thread to reflect new hardware/software.

I am pretty sure that next year it will be re-vamped again when DX10 takes root









I suggest to keep the final list before transition as a final 'hall of fame' of the old method, and then move to the new method. Since this is a thread that primarily is about gaming benchmarks, I do not think PCMark has a place in this thread though. Newer/other 3D gaming benchmarks will be a nice change/addition though.

NCSA: Nice scores with that 7950 GX2 btw!!


----------



## Chosen

Hmm lets see what who I can knock off.









Ill run 05 now


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart, I'm taking you and DaGuv down tonite...Guranteed!!

I havent touched the ATI Tool for oc'ing my GPU's yet. Everything was run on ATI's Overdrive...And then I think I'll switch over my vf900's to the XTX's and see how they fair...I'd like to go down in the Hall of Fame as numero uno..=)


----------



## Chozart

You've got to take down DaGuv also







He's #1 right now









But we need more Crossfire folks up here.. let's show those SLI people what real power is


----------



## DaGuv

Looks like I'll have to go out and buy some seal string and get my MachII hooked up


----------



## BrinNutz

Man, I'm on air too...I'll have to tell my buddy to post up in here...Won't be able to touch him!

I can't get Crossfire to Work anymore...I don't know what happened


----------



## IanY

Hello, let me introduce myself as Ian







I'm a friend of BrinNutz.







I have a PC that is quite a monster, but its not a Conroe, and soon it will also be eclipsed. Out of politeness and consideration for BrinNutz, I won't post my benchmarks yet. However, be assured that they are quite devastating lol







You guys tell me when I should do so


----------



## BrinNutz

Ian, go ahead and post your scores, and blow their minds away...=) my crossfire rig ain't working right..So I have to test single cards out. I have no idea what happened...

But, when I put a load, only the Master card seems to be working, because the fan on the slave never spins up faster than what it idles at, so I know it's not doing anything...=(


----------



## IanY

Here are the summary scores of my humble rig. The links and basic system specs are in the Top 30 Benchmark thread. Many thanks.









3D Mark 2001 = 44,633 Marks 
3D Mark 2003 = 41,911 Marks
3D Mark 2005 = 17,737 Marks
3D Mark 2006 = 11,132 Marks
Total Score = 115,413


----------



## Chozart

ROFL.. Humble









Please fill out your system specs...so we can all drool over it









Great job man! you got a real good overclock on that FX chip! It's often the CPU holding back in 3DMark06 especially.


----------



## DaGuv

Nice lol, wont even bother installing the MachII then... wont even get close to that.









O well, Now I have a house I cannot keep up. I spent a good few months on top before Chozart challenged me and knocked me off the top for a while. I got back up there but I think this is a good time for me to retire from this game. Thanx all for your help... you know who you are









Its gonna be really interesting to see what these conroes can push out.

Good luck all.









No more benching for DaGuv!


----------



## BrinNutz

Wow...


----------



## Chozart

It had been a good run DaGuv









At least I am still the first one to break 100K









Wish I could get that CPU up to like 3.3GHz...
and those Core 2 Duo's wil rock indeed.


----------



## IanY

Hey Guys,

Don't let me spoil the show. I will retract my scores. I don't want my machines.. yes machines.. to spoil the fun and competitive spirit here. Listen, how about I handicap my AM2 machine by 15K points? Like remove my 3D Mark 2005 score?

BTW, I also have a S939/Crossfire machine, a S939/Quad SLI machine and a S940 dual Opteron machine. In about a month, I hope to have my S939/QuadSLI upgraded to X6800EE/Quad SLI. I anticipate a 140+ score after the Conroe.


----------



## BrinNutz

Y'all calling it quits cuz Ian can't be beat? LOL...c'mon...I just told him about this place...


----------



## IanY

Ya, C'mon. I know three guys who will flatten my score like a pancake. You don't need to have the best score to be a great overclocker. Just enjoy yourselves.

Anyway, I am not here to spoil your party.


----------



## BrinNutz

Agreed.

Just cuz I can't beat Ian, I'm still going to try and beat Chozart and DaGuv, that's for sure...


----------



## Kimon

I'l own you all with my setup!!!


----------



## Chozart

I am beat with my current rig... but that does not mean I am out







Don't worry. We'll be up for the challenge! you did not spoil the party; just made it more fun!

People are starting to fire up their Core 2 Duo rigs by now.... and new scores will be in soon. Personally, I am waiting for a good Crossfire or SLI board with dual X16 bandwidth.

We'll see... don't count us out! 15k points ain't that much.. LOL

Just keep your score...life ain't fun without a challenge

(just the fact that I am just a student slows my upgrade path down a bit...







- I am proud I actually was #1 for a while)


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanY*

Hey Guys,

Don't let me spoil the show. I will retract my scores. I don't want my machines.. yes machines.. to spoil the fun and competitive spirit here. Listen, how about I handicap my AM2 machine by 15K points? Like remove my 3D Mark 2005 score?

BTW, I also have a S939/Crossfire machine, a S939/Quad SLI machine and a S940 dual Opteron machine. In about a month, I hope to have my S939/QuadSLI upgraded to X6800EE/Quad SLI. I anticipate a 140+ score after the Conroe.


Now that's doin' it...LOL
Anybody (who thought they were the ******)wanna put there name after *PWNED*...


----------



## DaGuv

lol, I'm not quitting because I got beat. I know there are many many other machines that out score mine. I am quitting as I have just bought a house and can no longer afford to upgrade. Gone have the days of being able to pump endless amounts of cash into my o/c addiction. Please IanY, do not remove your scores lol. You have got them scores fair and square, and you deserve the gratz for being on top








I may put my FX60 under my machII if I get time, just to see what it can do


----------



## OpTioN

IanY - Can you buy me a rig? lol


----------



## BrinNutz

This sucks, my speeds are faster than yours, Chozart, but in 01, and 03, you beat me everytime...How does that work..? I just don't get it. I get 33000 in 03 now..


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's my scores, I don't know how to make them any better..=(

01 - 38283
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9027355

03 - 33066
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4877876

05 - 16753
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2161484

06 - 10151
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=435620

CPU 3.026ghz GPU 689/1588


----------



## IanY

Chozart,

You shouldn't chase that never ending rainbow. I know.. I'm a hypocrite myself. Anyway, the point is that you don't have to be at the top of any leaderboard to be good at what you do, especially when you are a student.

I am not a student, and I drop dollars like crazy whenever there is a material upgrade path. Who says that I am not waiting for the Core2Extreme I ordered a month ago?







I am waiting for a nForce590SLI Intel myself.

And this is without the hard drive tests heh. Ask BrinNutz about my specialty.. hard drives lol









DaGuy,

Congratulations on your new house! I have four mouths to feed as well, in addition to mortgages and bills, so I can empathize.


----------



## Witchfire

Well, I got bumped off, but I had a good run for a while. Was still good bragging rights, as my scores were all air cooled, with a single GPU. Guess I'll have to really step up after the wedding!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanY*

Chozart,

You shouldn't chase that never ending rainbow. I know.. I'm a hypocrite myself. Anyway, the point is that you don't have to be at the top of any leaderboard to be good at what you do, especially when you are a student.

I am not a student, and I drop dollars like crazy whenever there is a material upgrade path. Who says that I am not waiting for the Core2Extreme I ordered a month ago?







I am waiting for a nForce590SLI Intel myself.

And this is without the hard drive tests heh. Ask BrinNutz about my specialty.. hard drives lol









DaGuy,

Congratulations on your new house! I have four mouths to feed as well, in addition to mortgages and bills, so I can empathize.


Oh... I am not only here to chase the record







I mean, I have an amazing rig, which costed me about $3,000, far better than anything pre-built for that price. I am very happy with it, and it performs great. However, I like new hard ware also, and despite I am a student, I do sometimes get extra funds allocated for upgrades. So, I might, or I might not upgrade any time soon...we'll just see.

Have fun all









And hang around a little... I am in the process of re-starting the hard drive performance thread... would love to see your performance in that one also.


----------



## BrinNutz

Witch...my scores are all on air as well...


----------



## Chozart

As are mine


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart, how is it that you are beating me? I really don't get it..lol


----------



## Chozart

It's odd indeed.. what drivers did you use? (mine was Cat 6.5). And, is your RAM running 1:1, or did you use a divider, and if so, what is your RAM speed/timings?

Here is a breakdown of our 3DMark01 scores (first mine, then yours):

3DMark Score (3D marks) *39499* - 38283 
Game 1 - Car Chase - Low Detail (FPS) *512.5* - 509.0 
Game 1 - Car Chase - High Detail (FPS) 157.9 - *160.2* 
Game 2 - Dragothic - Low Detail (FPS) 704.4 - *709.8* 
Game 2 - Dragothic - High Detail (FPS) 367.4 - *374.0* 
Game 3 - Lobby - Low Detail (FPS) 428.9 - *446.6* 
Game 3 - Lobby - High Detail (FPS) 197.6 - *207.8* 
Game 4 - Nature (FPS) *429.3* - 339.4

As you can see, you beat me in most game benchmarks, except the Car Chase (mine with a narrow margin) and Nature (where I totally beat you senseless). This does not make sense to me.... likely some driver issue.

And 3DMark03:

3DMark Score (3DMarks) *34426* - 33066 
GT1 - Wings of Fury (fps) 545.0 - *558.8* 
GT2 - Battle of Proxycon (fps) *297.1* - 281.1 
GT3 - Troll's Lair (fps) *222.3* - 211.1 
GT4 - Mother Nature (fps) *232.2* - 223.4

Here for some reason I beat you more consistently...

Also, I notice that the only reason you beat me in 3DMark06 is your CPU score... my SM2.0 and SM3.0 scores are better than yours, and in the game details we exchange punches back and forth. If I only could get that opty a bit higher, I would beat your 06 scores also.

Nothing to say about 05.. you beat me fair and square.

I would expect a slightly better results from your Crossfire set up than from mine... are you sure you use the full X16 dual bandwidth? And drivers could be an option... I do assume you use AtiTool or something like that for overclocking those cards...


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

It's odd indeed.. what drivers did you use? (mine was Cat 6.5). And, is your RAM running 1:1, or did you use a divider, and if so, what is your RAM speed/timings?

Here is a breakdown of our 3DMark01 scores (first mine, then yours):

3DMark Score (3D marks) *39499* - 38283 
Game 1 - Car Chase - Low Detail (FPS) *512.5* - 509.0 
Game 1 - Car Chase - High Detail (FPS) 157.9 - *160.2* 
Game 2 - Dragothic - Low Detail (FPS) 704.4 - *709.8* 
Game 2 - Dragothic - High Detail (FPS) 367.4 - *374.0* 
Game 3 - Lobby - Low Detail (FPS) 428.9 - *446.6* 
Game 3 - Lobby - High Detail (FPS) 197.6 - *207.8* 
Game 4 - Nature (FPS) *429.3* - 339.4

As you can see, you beat me in most game benchmarks, except the Car Chase (mine with a narrow margin) and Nature (where I totally beat you senseless). This does not make sense to me.... likely some driver issue.

And 3DMark03:

3DMark Score (3DMarks) *34426* - 33066 
GT1 - Wings of Fury (fps) 545.0 - *558.8* 
GT2 - Battle of Proxycon (fps) *297.1* - 281.1 
GT3 - Troll's Lair (fps) *222.3* - 211.1 
GT4 - Mother Nature (fps) *232.2* - 223.4

Here for some reason I beat you more consistently...

Also, I notice that the only reason you beat me in 3DMark06 is your CPU score... my SM2.0 and SM3.0 scores are better than yours, and in the game details we exchange punches back and forth. If I only could get that opty a bit higher, I would beat your 06 scores also.

Nothing to say about 05.. you beat me fair and square.

I would expect a slightly better results from your Crossfire set up than from mine... are you sure you use the full X16 dual bandwidth? And drivers could be an option... I do assume you use AtiTool or something like that for overclocking those cards...


I have been using ATI Overdrive to OC right now, b/c last time I tried oc'ing with ATI Tool (first time), I corrupted drivers and Crossfire wasn't working.
Anywho, I'm using the latest Catalyst Drivers, with CCC installed. I have no idea if I'm using the full bandwith or not, how would I check that? I just don't understand how you are whooping me, when mines running at faster speeds, ja know? Nothing against you, it's just one of the mysteries of PC's...LOL

I need ot learn how to use ATI Tool correctly, to overclock these cards and give them more voltages. I use ATI Tool to adjust the fan speed, which makes a great difference in temps as well.


----------



## Chozart

Yeah... your issue is indeed overclocking in overdrive. Overdrive loosens the Video RAM timings to achieve higher clock speeds. This is the likely reason why you're held back.

Here is a short explanation of AtiTool (not home now, typing from memory):

You'll get a message at first to disable the 2D/3D clock switch. Do indeed disable this! Then, you'll see the cards in AtiTool showing up with clock speeds of 500core and 600mem. These are the default 2D clock speeds. Now, create a new profile, and save it. Go to 'settings' (I believe, button on bottom right), and select voltage control from the drop down menu. Then, move the sliders to the values of the stock voltages in 3D mode for the card (you'll need to figure out which card is which in AtiTool, since they only identified by the bus). Since you have a CE and an XTX, the stock values might be different.

Save the voltages to the profile you created, and repeat the process for the other card. Then, back in the main menu, set the stock 3D clock speeds (625core/725mem for the CE, and 675core/775mem for the XTX). Save after setting the clock speeds for each card.

Now, you have set up a stock profile with the correct settings for 3D mode. You can also set AtiTool to recognize 3D mode and load this profile when you start a game. In 2D mode, you can still run the other profile with the lower 2D clock speeds, in order to save power and keep temps lower.

I hope this helps a little. Good luck.


----------



## BrinNutz

This is gonna be fun..LOL..Are you worried now? LMAO..I'm kiddin!!

Thanks man, I've read up on it somewhere, but when I followed it that way, my drivers got corrupted. Of course, I was trying for about 750 on the core..lol..

Also, how do you know if it's going to be stable? Hit the scan for arifacts button?


----------



## Chozart

Do note you need to do both cards separately. I think you pick which card you do under the 'settings' button... there is a drop down menu with the two cards (and for me my wireless ethernet adapter shows up also... have not tried to overclock it yet).


----------



## BrinNutz

Yea I have 3 options...I don't know what the other is...Weird...But I haven't figured out which one is on what bus, there is Bus 1 and Bus 2...

I wish I had the time to figure this out when I wasn't at work..LOL..

I have an Dual Core, 7800gt SLI machine as well, should I post those scores up as well?


----------



## Chozart

I think only your highest one will be posted....


----------



## IanY

Chozart,

You wouldn't want my HDD performance scores. Trust me on that. Just ask BrinNutz. I don't know how to benchmark graphics very well. My scores are pretty mediocre. I know HDDs. Very well.


----------



## BrinNutz

Yea, 10 Raptors, RAID 0, are you kidding? No one can ever touch Ian and his friggin HDD's..


----------



## IanY

Its 10 in this AM2 machine alone. Think. I have three machines and one workstation. If I bother to consolidate the hard drives (and they're almost all either Raptors or 15K scsi)... Don't challenge me on HDDs until you can show me a Sandra in the 600s or an ATTO sustained in the 800s to 1000. Save us some time.


----------



## CyberDruid

Talks smack pretty good too...LOL


----------



## Chozart

Well, his graphics benchies back up his talk... so...









Which controller you use for that ? the HDDs I mean...


----------



## OpTioN

10 rapters is like, $2000 lol


----------



## Chozart

Did you see his other rigs?? LOL I mean... he spending like 20K a year AT LEAST on computer parts I'd guess


----------



## IanY

Oh yes







Talk smack pretty good lol







Its part of the fun









Seriously, I have the HDDs to prove.


----------



## Chozart

I don't doubt that...

So, what controller you use?


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah he has an amazing system...the best this forum has seen I think. I was reading his posts about 2AM and LMAO....especially the first couple...

Quite the assault on the benchmarrks I must say.

When you can walk the walk you might as well talk the talk...


----------



## IanY

Haha. I have no talk







I just rather be humble, seriously heh I am way past the right age to be dabbling in computer overclocking lol









As for the question of which controller, I have a few. I like regular Satas on my fun machines because of cost effectiveness, and I like 15k scsi on my workstation and business computers.

On a regular fun machine, I tend to use what's on board, plus I have a few various Silicon Image standalone cards in PCI-E and PCI33. For Sata, I have a 12-port Areca ARC1130 PCI-E 8X. I have a 8 port 3Ware Escalade 9500S PCI-X. I had a Promise 8 port PCI-E 4X but it was a piece of junk and I returned it. For SCSI Raid, I have a LSI Logic U320-2. I have a Crapdaptec U3W







. I have a DPT Millenium V 3754U2W. For regular scsi, I use what's on board the Tyan Thunder. I also have countless number of older Crapdaptecs









My sata weapon of choice is the WD Raptor.. enterprise and not RaptorX. My scsi weapon of choice are X15.4s and X15.3s. I always unconsciously buy Plextor opticals, even if they are overpriced by 4 times lol For big storage, I have been using 500GB Hitachis and Seagates. Lately, I have been digging the 750 GB Seagates.

This AM2/FX62 system that the benchmarks come from (listed below) is actually my wife's personal computer. She also owns and uses the digital workstation, with twin dual core Opteron 280 Italys and the Tyan Thunder Nforce Pro 2200. The Opty 185 (like FX60) with X19 Crossfire machine is my media center/guest PC. I am using a FX60 with BFG Quad SLI as a personal machine for now. I intend to give the FX60 away as a present to my father-in-law and exchange the BFG cards for EVGA models with Innovatek water blocks. Like I said, I ordered a X6800EE one month ago and I hope to receive it by the end of August. More importantly, I am looking forward to the Nforce 590 SLI Intel release. Other than the above, I have a X2 4400 with 7800GT SLI and a G4 Mac that my 10 year old son is using. I also have a 3200+ Venice with 6600GT SLI and an iMac that my young son is using. The family has Dell, Sony and Apple notebooks lol


----------



## sdt13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
Haha. I have no talk







I just rather be humble, seriously heh I am way past the right age to be dabbling in computer overclocking lol









As for the question of which controller, I have a few. I like regular Satas on my fun machines because of cost effectiveness, and I like 15k scsi on my workstation and business computers.

On a regular fun machine, I tend to use what's on board, plus I have a few various Silicon Image standalone cards in PCI-E and PCI33. For Sata, I have a 12-port Areca ARC1130 PCI-E 8X. I have a 8 port 3Ware Escalade 9500S PCI-X. I had a Promise 8 port PCI-E 4X but it was a piece of junk and I returned it. For SCSI Raid, I have a LSI Logic U320-2. I have a Crapdaptec U3W







. I have a DPT Millenium V 3754U2W. For regular scsi, I use what's on board the Tyan Thunder. I also have countless number of older Crapdaptecs









My sata weapon of choice is the WD Raptor.. enterprise and not RaptorX. My scsi weapon of choice are X15.4s and X15.3s. I always unconsciously buy Plextor opticals, even if they are overpriced by 4 times lol For big storage, I have been using 500GB Hitachis and Seagates. Lately, I have been digging the 750 GB Seagates.

This AM2/FX62 system that the benchmarks come from (listed below) is actually my wife's personal computer. She also owns and uses the digital workstation, with twin dual core Opteron 280 Italys and the Tyan Thunder Nforce Pro 2200. The Opty 185 (like FX60) with X19 Crossfire machine is my media center/guest PC. I am using a FX60 with BFG Quad SLI as a personal machine for now. I intend to give the FX60 away as a present to my father-in-law and exchange the BFG cards for EVGA models with Innovatek water blocks. Like I said, I ordered a X6800EE one month ago and I hope to receive it by the end of August. More importantly, I am looking forward to the Nforce 590 SLI Intel release. Other than the above, I have a X2 4400 with 7800GT SLI and a G4 Mac that my 10 year old son is using. I also have a 3200+ Venice with 6600GT SLI and an iMac that my young son is using. The family has Dell, Sony and Apple notebooks lol









i think i just had a heart attack


----------



## Chozart

Crap... need new keyboard... this one just floated away in my drool...

And now you have a 10 : 1 rep : post ratio to go with it







LOL


----------



## IanY

Guys,

My benchmarks are nothing. They are really pretty average. Just FYI, KingPin is at 55K for 2901, 51K for 2003, 24K for 2005 (yes.. almost 25,000) and almost 15,000 for 2006. Yes. That's 15,000 3D Mark 2006.

Now that's stunning. Like I said, I know at least 3 guys, if not 5 guys, with better benchmarks than me. The scary part is that I know them lol


----------



## Chozart

Hehehee...But KingPin is known as one of the chasers of world records and such...

You know your benchies are good







a handful of people better than you is not a whole lot!! LOL

It's all in good fun... we just battle with what we have. You got some killer rigs there, and I have what I think is a nice set up, but would be mere average in your house









I am getting nice results out of my hard ware, without breaking the bank, and I think that's a nice accomplishment.... and all on air cooling.


----------



## BrinNutz

Ian, how the hell did you surpass my friggin REP, and you only been a member a couple days!?!?!


----------



## IanY

BrinNutz,

It doesn't seem very fair, does it? And I don't even know/understand what REP is lol.. and how it is determined


----------



## BrinNutz

No, not very fair at all..LOL..boo hiss..lmao


----------



## Chozart

Rep can be given by one member to another. Depending on the amount of rep earned, you have a certain rep-power. The point is that IanY likely only has a few people that gave him rep, but that those who did gave him rep have a high power (I know one for a fact..LOL).


----------



## BrinNutz

Yes Chozart, I know...I was just giving him a hard time...I've only gotten one from someone..hint..ty


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks a lot for sharing your hardware info with us Ian! I appreciate your earnest nature and am glad you dropped in to blow our hair back.

You have re-kindled my interest in extreme bandwidth and I think you may even have nudged me over the edge on getting a workstation together. I look forward to your benchmarks in the HDD arena that Chozart revived. Always good to find an extreme performance enthusiast onboard here at the Forum.









CyberD


----------



## BrinNutz

Ian, aren't you glad I introduced you to this place? =)

Better than HWA sometimes, when people complain that you spend too much on your PC's..


----------



## Chozart

It's all about fun here

it's equally big an accomplishment to squeeze 3.0 GHz out of a little lowly Athlon than to score the scores we have on 3DMark06. And you'll see that both are highly respected achievements.


----------



## BrinNutz

No doubt Chozart...Oc'ing anything that far, on air, is a feat in itself...But, that's my opinion.
Man, I want another flame...LOL


----------



## Chozart

And the opinion of many others


----------



## born2killU

i got my not so lowly $100 sandy at 3.0 on air

im happy

oh and you get "about" 1 rep power for every 50 reps

it also depends on how many posts you have and how long youve been here


----------



## PAIN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanY*

My benchmarks are nothing. They are really pretty average. Just FYI, KingPin is at 55K for 2901, 51K for 2003, 24K for 2005 (yes.. almost 25,000) and almost 15,000 for 2006. Yes. That's 15,000 3D Mark 2006.l


I cant feel my heart beating.................


----------



## IanY

The point is that I'm less of an overclocker than someone with say.. a 3000+ 1.8 Ghz that legitimately gets the overclock to 2.8 Ghz and above. Look at BrinNutz's Opty 165 at 3.0 Ghz.

Unfortunately, the trick to a high final Mhz is often to start off with a high Mhz cpu. I start off with FXes, so moving from 2.8 Ghz to 3.3 Ghz is not such a big deal. As with much of life, things are not always fair.

I am not here to show off, or to prove anything. Thanks to BrinNutz I now have the spotlight on me! I had a resolution to actually spend less money on PC equipment for the next year, and BrinNutz just reversed all that. I was just kidding
















I have my E6800EE whenever the h_ll itgets here (maybe next September?







). The new machine will be something out of this world!


----------



## BrinNutz

Ian, you are gainin rep quicker that poo attracts flies!! LOL..Geez..

And, your welcome for rekindling the spirit..=)


----------



## IanY

Maybe I'm a special kind of poo







Its your fault for prompting me to post in the first place


----------



## BrinNutz

That is true man...But, oh well..=)


----------



## IanY

I think I've caught a glimpse of Heaven!









http://www.dangerden.com/images/bloc..._top_view2.jpg


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
Maybe I'm a special kind of poo







Its your fault for prompting me to post in the first place









I'm happier than a spider in an out outhouse myself...









That quote would go in my sig...if I had any room....


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Hey Brin...what's your Super Pi scores like?


----------



## splat00n

god I need to update my video card, anyone know when dx10 is comming out or should I just grab a x1900xtx


----------



## OpTioN

get a x1900xtx.


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow! Looks like the E6300 is gonna be quite the monster...especially cranked up with some good cooling...


----------



## BrinNutz

I think there should be a Pre-Conroe thread, and a Post-Conroe thread..LMAO

GJ ncsa!


----------



## BrinNutz

I dunno...I'll have to run them..lmao!

I'm right at 28.031s so far...gonna try and get that lower though..


----------



## IanY

What's the point? There are Conroes and then there are everything else







I am going to stop benchmarking until my blasted cpu finally arrives. Even then, I don't have a motherboard that I want to buy.


----------



## BrinNutz

Point is, because I want to be able to push my rig Ian. I won't have a Conroe, therefore, I must push my rig...


----------



## splat00n

why do only get like 6000 points on 06?


----------



## Chozart

Because you have a single card?

I get a little over 6,000 in 3DMark06 with my X1900XT (single card) at stock and the Opty at 2.6GHz. I'd guess yuo can do a little better than that


----------



## BrinNutz

Sounds about right..I got like 6100 with my X1900XTX single, with my old Opty 175 @ 2.4


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Sounds about right..I got like 6100 with my X1900XTX single, with my old Opty 175 @ 2.4


lol this sux, so what you get now?


----------



## Chozart

we both are a hair over 10k... Crossfire rocks


----------



## BrinNutz

I'm at like...10111 or something

Chozart, so much for me ever making numero uno!! Oh well...


----------



## Chozart

Two you mean..after you dragged IanY in here







LOL


----------



## BrinNutz

HAHA...Very true...wait, third now, since that conroe rig got put in there!


----------



## Chozart

LOL True


----------



## IanY

I'm not sitting idly by either lol Conroe X6800EE rig to come. Quad SLI or X1950CF.. which delivers the benchmarks lol









Let some of the other Conroes post first.. heh







There's some value to being the underdog


----------



## BrinNutz

No value to me..LOL..since I'm using what I've got for awhile yet..


----------



## IanY

And this is why you guys are wasting your time









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=110956

This adds up to 193,523.. almost double everyone's score








16,683 3D Mark 2006
27,210 3D Mark 2005
62,321 3D Mark 2003
87,309 3D Mark 2001

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9026107

Yowzers... Aquamark 3 257,530 points























I plan to achieve 75% of that score
















Hahaha... Super Pi 1M 9.875 seconds @ 5.5 Ghz X6800EE lol

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=110956&page=3

Update:

Look at Shamino !

1,000 frames per second in Nature test lol









http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=86836


----------



## BrinNutz

****...k|ngp|n owns again


----------



## Chozart

Oh, we're not out to achieve the world record...

Just a friendly competitiion among members here.. not a waste of time at all









And any overclocker worth his salt should know that k|ngp|n is the God of 3DMARK


----------



## BrinNutz

yupper


----------



## IanY

Sorry.


----------



## Mootsfox

Edit: : )


----------



## Witchfire

Yes, IanY, they are... But all of us were young & knew everything at some point.

You know what they say... "Quick, hire a teenager while they still know everything."

Most of them assume that since they can't afford (of at times even fathom) some of the extremes others will go to, that it MUST be a lie. Add to that the fact that not a one of them would ever admit being wrong about something, let alone apologizing publicly for it.


----------



## IanY

Appreciate your good wisdom, Witchfire.


----------



## Mootsfox

Are you trying to say I don't know everything?


----------



## CyberDruid

Don't know who ruffled your feathers Ian but I for one am following in your footsteps...since I am not a gamer all I have left is Benchmarks...lol

There will always be a higher OC a higher bench--but even surpassing 99% should be a sweet accomplishment...and there's always the dark art of bandwidth...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanY*

Sorry


No worries mate







I understand now what happened. Kid can be brutal at time, and display horrendous behavior.

I know you work hard to have your set of rigs... also, one you have them, upgrading is not as expensive as many think.

You've accomlished good things with your rigs...keep up the work !


----------



## IanY

I have edited my post. Sorry for the comment. I suggest that the matter be dropped, unless it is of utmost importance for the whole episode to be re-hashed.

I will participate in the benchmarking for fun, and only because there are wise and polite gentlemen such as your good selves here.

In case you absolutely must know, here is the referenced thread, and my subsequent anguish.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/113741-...ready-yet.html


----------



## Chozart

No worries... I just edited my previous post.

Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## OpTioN

I thought my 150FPS in 01 was high....... but 1000?

vOTEKICK


----------



## BrinNutz

was...being keyword..LOL

Just givin ya a hard time man!!


----------



## Sdumper

I just ran a few new benches at 4.1ghz and my score is now total=>139053


----------



## noxious89123

i think NCSA should get recognition for that fact that his rig is MASSIVELY cheaper than the 3 above him.

The e6300 is way cheaper than an e6700 or FX62, and a single 7950GX2 is cheaper than 7900GTX SLi as well.

'Best Budget Build Award' anyone?


----------



## BrinNutz

Man...To think I was number 2 at one point...good god...Such a kick in the nutz


----------



## Chozart

LOL.. I know the feeling... being that former #1 in front of you







Still proud to be the first to crack 100k.


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
And this is why you guys are wasting your time









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=110956

This adds up to 193,523.. almost double everyone's score








16,683 3D Mark 2006
27,210 3D Mark 2005
62,321 3D Mark 2003
87,309 3D Mark 2001

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9026107

Yowzers... Aquamark 3 257,530 points























I plan to achieve 75% of that score
















Hahaha... Super Pi 1M 9.875 seconds @ 5.5 Ghz X6800EE lol

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=110956&page=3

Update:

Look at Shamino !

1,000 frames per second in Nature test lol









http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=86836

Yep cascade can help... But its not something this guy could ever really use for everyday use or gaming. Whereas our rigs are on 24x7 folding when not gaming. I also look forward to your x6800 addition. I am planning a new build as well and maybe I can match you


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart, you didn't! I didn't know you were going intel as well!! AHHHHH


----------



## Chozart

My motherboard crapped out....

Was a good opportunity for an upgrade










PS: be careful with those screwdrivers.... LOL


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Conroe e6600, 3.51ghz, X1900XT Crossfire, 677.7MHz Core/778.5MHz Mem, DDR2 @782MHz

Getting there ... top scores at 3DMark05 and 3DMark06, even though my CPU is quite a bit slower.

3DMark06: 11,277 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=478537
3DMark05: 20,586 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2199375
3Dmark03: 38,626 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4947613
3Dmark01: 60,286 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9041830

Total: 130,775


Nice job








Now what the heck am I going to do to beat that....arghhhh.
I have some mod work to do tonight but maybe over the weekend I can try and bench at 4.2 or so and see if that makes a difference. At this point my cards are maxed and so I am pushing the e6700 - CPU and Ram to make up the difference.


----------



## IanY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sdumper*

Yep cascade can help... But its not something this guy could ever really use for everyday use or gaming. Whereas our rigs are on 24x7 folding when not gaming. I also look forward to your x6800 addition. I am planning a new build as well and maybe I can match you











SDumper,

I'm a novice and cannot touch you














Yes, my rig is being built, but I am a bit slow because I am waiting for my ideal mobo, which has not been released yet. Having said that, my X6800 hasn't even been shipped yet, although I ordered in July! Anyway, like I mentioned, I build rigs to have fun and enjoy them.. not to constantly tinker to acheive records. This is not to say that if I were so inclined to buy a triple cascade, I could ever touch Kingpin or Shamino or Kinc or Gryph or OPPainter or Coolaler (ie the Hall of Fame at Futuremark).


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart...Maybe a FAQ on how not to use screwdrivers? LOL..I'm kidding..

What happened?


----------



## Chozart

Just the silliest, stupidest thing that is too n00bish to tell here... LOL.

I was re-installing the BT... just for the heck of it.. and the screwdriver slipped, causing come irreparable damage.


----------



## BrinNutz

Uh oh...LOL...That's no good...Sorry to hear man!!

***** Happens though!


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
SDumper,

I'm a novice and cannot touch you














Yes, my rig is being built, but I am a bit slow because I am waiting for my ideal mobo, which has not been released yet. Having said that, my X6800 hasn't even been shipped yet, although I ordered in July! Anyway, like I mentioned, I build rigs to have fun and enjoy them.. not to constantly tinker to acheive records. This is not to say that if I were so inclined to buy a triple cascade, I could ever touch Kingpin or Shamino or Kinc or Gryph or OPPainter or Coolaler (ie the Hall of Fame at Futuremark).

I know its futile chassing after the hall of famers with my limited time and budget but I do enjoy a challenge


----------



## Chozart

YEs, I agree... and right now the battle is on









11,398 as we speak sdumper... LOL trying to squeeze those last few points out of it







(stupid beta BIOS refused to play nice, so I have to run the official one, limiting my CPU overclock... I'd have you if I still was on 3.51GHz.)

Need some more voltage through those X1900's... it's getting a bit hot though.


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

YEs, I agree... and right now the battle is on









11,398 as we speak sdumper... LOL trying to squeeze those last few points out of it







(stupid beta BIOS refused to play nice, so I have to run the official one, limiting my CPU overclock... I'd have you if I still was on 3.51GHz.)

Need some more voltage through those X1900's... it's getting a bit hot though.


Nice job! Why did you drop down from 3.51?

I need to work on my 3dMark05 score and see if I can bump that up a bit


----------



## Chozart

I was running a Beta BIOS that allowed a higher overclock (more RAM options). However, it stopped bootign with that BIOS. Flashing back to the latest official version made me boot again, but neither Beta I have here won't work now... grrrr....

Oh well, the official BIOS won't go a hair further than 377MHz, or 3.4GHz on the CPU.

Now, letting things cool down, and then I'll pump 1.5V through those X1900's ... see what that does...


----------



## Sdumper

gotcha I have had my own problems with beta bios settings. I am flashing back to an older bios my self tonight.

Good luck...the heat is on


----------



## Chozart

yep! Seems that the differences in our rigs are balancing out... LOL I mean, what's 47 3DMark06 points between friends?

(Except of course that you win, and I loose)

Just for giggles... check this one out:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981

That took me some serious effort...and I am still upset I could not underclock that motherboard...ROFL


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

(Except of course that you win, and I loose)


LoL ... for the minute until your next OC


----------



## Chozart

yep.

Did you check my other rig.... I know you'll take on teh challenge..


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

yep.

Did you check my other rig.... I know you'll take on teh challenge..


??? No i didnt can you send me a link?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sdumper*

??? No i didnt can you send me a link?


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=296981


----------



## Sdumper

LoL

That was awesome....caught me by complete surprize.


----------



## BrinNutz

That would be a pain just to watch it run! LMAO


----------



## Chozart

gotta love those frame rates.... was like a slide show of still pictures... a very slow slide show


----------



## BrinNutz

LOL, that's what I was saying...I should run 06 on my mom's work lappy..it'd probably die!

Even better, my aunt's old dell that she gave me..w00t


----------



## Chozart

It probably won't even run... ROFL


----------



## BrinNutz

I don't even think it has a vid card...LMAO

w00t for integrated...that's my project for this weekend man..I want to see that score!!

It only has a dial up modem, so it's going to have to be screenshotted..=(


----------



## IanY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

YEs, I agree... and right now the battle is on









11,398 as we speak sdumper... LOL trying to squeeze those last few points out of it







(stupid beta BIOS refused to play nice, so I have to run the official one, limiting my CPU overclock... I'd have you if I still was on 3.51GHz.)

Need some more voltage through those X1900's... it's getting a bit hot though.



As usual, I'm going to be fashionably late to the party









Let's see what I can do without a phase change unit (kind of given up trying to convince wife).


----------



## Chozart

I am on air also, and with a motherboard that is more picky than the P5W DH deluxe... thus, with some X1950's and a X6800, you should destroy me... even on air


----------



## Sdumper

Ok time for some ATI cards....my budget cards are not going to keep up with that


----------



## Chozart

sdumper:

I decided to finally push some more volts through my X1900's... anything before was on stock volts, but now I increased...

1.500V on the core (stock is 1.425V)
2.105V on the mem (stock is 2.100V - nothing too much)
1.515V on the additional core voltage (stock is 1.500, not sure what this one does.. LOL)

I think I still have some room left..

clock speeds on both cards at these volts are 691.88 Core / 787.5 mem (v. 625/725 stock)


----------



## IanY

Chozart,

Are you on water cooling or phase cooling? Or air cooling? Do you think the X1950 is going to be released soon?

SDumper,

Do you think its worth waiting for the Nforce 590 mobo or should I just use a 975BX?


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IanY*
Chozart,

Are you on water cooling or phase cooling? Or air cooling? Do you think the X1950 is going to be released soon?

SDumper,

Do you think its worth waiting for the Nforce 590 mobo or should I just use a 975BX?

I would wait so that I have time to purchase a couple of high performance cards









To be honest I am not sure. I know I am not getting full performance out of my CPU/SLi combo right now but I dont know how much better it would be with the latest sli drivers and tech. I obviously decided to go ahead and purchase my mobo and take my chances on the older drivers and so far it seems worth it.


----------



## Chozart

I am on air... Zalman CNPS 9500 and VF900's on the X1900's That's why I won't be able to get much over 3.5 GHz I think...









The first ones have shown up...although not at the major sites yet:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/117155-...-1950xtxs.html


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL*
Updated.

And what you know about dat?


----------



## Chozart

Never mind.. he did.. I love BigVal again.


----------



## BrinNutz

I can hit 689/788 or so, using ATI's Overdrive...w/o touching the volts


----------



## Chozart

the XTX should get a bit higher I guess./.. did you try?


----------



## BrinNutz

This was b4 I went Crossfire though...I was maxing ATI Overdrive with my XTX...690/800 for 24/7..


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

X6800 / P5B Deluxe 0706 / 532x8 / GeIL 4-4-4-5 1:1 / Vapo LS [AC] (Stock)
XFX 7950GX2 570/1550 Stock Air

3DM01: 64,488
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9057774

3DM03: 41,392
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4978920

3DM05: 19,161
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2235578

3DM06: 10,725
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=521503

Total: 135,766


so close!


----------



## t4ct1c47

W00t! Looks like I'll be in fourth place once bigvaL checks the scoreboard thread and updates it.









Quote:

Intel E6600 @ 3.2GHz / 7950GX2 @ 550/1400

*3DMark2001SE - 52513*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9061659

*3DMark2003 - 37076*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4988556

*3DMark2005 - 16734*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2246858

*3DMark2006 - 9407*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=534717

*Total Score - 115730*


----------



## BrinNutz

And, conroe blows me to the side...There should be a Top 30 Intel, and Top 30 AMD.

But that's what I think...boo LOL


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
And, conroe blows me to the side...There should be a Top 30 Intel, and Top 30 AMD.

But that's what I think...boo LOL

Well the highest I ever used to be was about 16th at one point. That was when I had a Pentium 4 650 @ 4.0Ghz and a 7900GTX. If I recall correctly there were only three or four Intel CPU's back then, all the rest were AMD.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
And, conroe blows me to the side...There should be a Top 30 Intel, and Top 30 AMD.

But that's what I think...boo LOL

LOL... I didn't hear Intel users complain when the top-30 was almost exclusively AMD









Congrats to NCSA btw.. CPU power rules, esp. in the older benchies.

Still the highest air cooled dude here though


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Ive got up to 3.7 obn the stock cooler







Temps were way to high to stay there though

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=126969


----------



## Chozart

WAX: Lol .. I didn't mean CPU frequency.. I meant highest scores in this top 30


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
LOL... I didn't hear Intel users complain when the top-30 was almost exclusively AMD









Congrats to NCSA btw.. CPU power rules, esp. in the older benchies.

Still the highest air cooled dude here though










Chozart..LOL..I don't really care...I was just saying, I posted up here and 2 weeks later,there I go...LOL

Plus, I wasn't really around much before I started posting in here. =)


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Ohh i got 725/1800 on my X1900XT back in the day. But i never ran benchmarks. That ram goes to 900 mhz its sick. I had to use overclocker to do that. So you should have some more ram room


----------



## BrinNutz

using what Wax?? BTW, Congrats on the addition man!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

I had the stock cooler on 100% then i put a VF-900 on it. With the soft voltage mods you can go high on them


----------



## BrinNutz

Yea, I've got Stock Coolers...

Put the vf900's on my 7800GT's

Guess I should get a coupld more, what did you coold the VReg with when you took off the stock cooler?


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Nothing cools the voltage regulators. Not even the stock coolers lol


----------



## BrinNutz

Lol

Oh well...Guess I'll get me some, those are the best cooler, no?


----------



## Chozart

VF900 is a little better than stock. They're not the best, but the one that beats it is some gargantuan thing that I don't imagine will fit a Crossfire rig









In my case, I have VF900's and a 120mm mounted behind the cards for additional air flow.

The biggest advantage of the VF900 is the noise improment (no more vacuum cleaner in your PC), and not insomuch the temps


----------



## BrinNutz

I just crank the fan speeds up with ATI Tool...probably runs about 55%-65% when gaming..the way I set it..LOL

One of these days, it will be under water....Case mod Competition...woot


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Actually chzart. Im getting the fatal1ty version of the vf-900. it spinns 1200 rpm faster so ill get a lil better cooling


----------



## alexisd

I have my zalmans and the card's stay nice and cool so far even with the volt mod.


----------



## ncsa

Cheers and also made the Official ORB list too : Top 20 of ORB for 3DMark03









Lucky 13









They were, a part from '01, all run at much lower CPU speeds as the rig is currently under water - will move it back to the Vapo when I get back.. which should be enough time for others to run on past ....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

LOL... I didn't hear Intel users complain when the top-30 was almost exclusively AMD









Congrats to NCSA btw.. CPU power rules, esp. in the older benchies.

Still the highest air cooled dude here though


----------



## Chozart

Yo.. congrats on that







The nVidia cards beat the ATI's on the older benchies by far!


----------



## alexisd

It's going to be a different game once all the good stuff come out in or before the holiday season.And is hard to keep up with all the new technology.


----------



## fade2green514

pshh mines #1


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

i just have to ask a question. when i run 3dmark01, 03 and 05 the comp just spontaneusly reboots every time, but i can run 3dmark06 all day without a glitch. why is that? is it because of my hacked drivers for sli on the p5w dh? im sure i could rank in top 5 if i got this working so this bugs me ALOT


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Nor]HeadHunter*

i just have to ask a question. when i run 3dmark01, 03 and 05 the comp just spontaneusly reboots every time, but i can run 3dmark06 all day without a glitch. why is that? is it because of my hacked drivers for sli on the p5w dh? im sure i could rank in top 5 if i got this working so this bugs me ALOT


possibly, try removing one of the 7900's and installing normal driver and see what happens.


----------



## Fierceleaf

*shakes fist in the air* DAmn you CONroE!!!

Cant belive how much better those conroe's are doing in 3dmark 01 and 03.
Its super fantastic.
Wish I would have waited, and gone Intel, wont make that mistake again


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Nor]HeadHunter*
i just have to ask a question. when i run 3dmark01, 03 and 05 the comp just spontaneusly reboots every time, but i can run 3dmark06 all day without a glitch. why is that? is it because of my hacked drivers for sli on the p5w dh? im sure i could rank in top 5 if i got this working so this bugs me ALOT

I don' think the modded drivers are to blame... others have run them with success.

Reboots indicates insufficient power on the PSU... can you check your volts? the reason why 3DMark06 does pull through is because is balances the CPU load better (utilizing dual core), resulting in better power management, but that's just a rough guess.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Sounds more like memory instability to me...


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

well i run my mem on 1066 and 5-5-5-15. this is why So far we have got a few very clear indications that Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400С4 and Corsair TWIN2X2048-8500С5 should be exactly the same. long story short. bad oc. i got it working now by upping the vcore way to high. and set the vmch to 1.65. i also have figured out that i "might" have been a "little" to overzealous with the as3 (yes i know. it was lying around what can i say.). so im going to buy some as5 and reaply it. hopefully i will get lower temps by doing so. well anyway its stable during benches now and i probably set in some scores in the next hour or so. exept at a lower oc than the 3dmark06 score. wich really annoys me, but i can always correct that later (so watch out)


----------



## Chozart

I would knock down the RAM a little bit. You might even get a better overclock on the CPU that way. Note that the 1:1 speed it DDR2 533 speeds.... You probably pushing the RAM too hard.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

the memory is down to 833 and 4-4-4-12 now and no crashes in the benches so its posted. only 15th place though. ill get a better stable oc going on after school (if i dont just sleep afterwards)


----------



## Chozart

For 3DMark, it's CPU speed that counts more than RAM speed. Push that CPU as hard you can, even if you have to get more down on the RAM (just stay on 1:1; I ran my benchies at CPU = 3.51GHz, RAM at 1:1 and thus even below stock for DDR2 800).


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

yes, but as i said earlier i have temp problems because of my own stupidity. i get 60 C on load and 45 C idle. this is way to much. and the ram works fine even when i have it 888 now and the cpu @ 3.2 1.38 vcore


----------



## Chozart

Ah ok









Those temps should be lower on water indeed. 60C is no too high for Core 2 Duo (I run at 59C 24/7), but it's quite high for the relative clock speed you have. Once you resolve cooling issues, you should be able to hit like 3.6-3.8GHz, and make a significant jump in the rankings. I'd say... 5th place should be possible with a good CPU clock. Beating the two Crossfire rigs (including mine







) and the two phase boys (top 2 spots) will be nearly impossible for you.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

look at number 4 on the rankings. dont you think i can beat that on 3.8GHz?. remember that my 3Dmark06 score is 10036 @ 3.2GHz


----------



## Chozart

Well... your gap is in the older benchmarks. You will beat his score (with some luck you'll hit 11k), but to add like 17,000 points to your 3DMark01 will be tough. However, I think 3DMark01 relies heavily on CPU speed, so you might get close.

No chance for #3 though! Don't even think about it







If so, I'll have to start squeezing again


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

*drools at Chozarts 3d place*. no im sure i wont hit 3.8 .im happy if i can get it stable and with the same temps i have now @ 3.6. and gpus wont have much to say in 3dmark01 as its mostly limited by the cpu. so maybe you have a competitor in the horizon? *gets clocking*


----------



## Chozart

Hahahaah Good luck mate


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

i know.... i tried 3.6 now and the temps scared me. i turned on tat and did the 100% thing and BAM!!! 75 C. you could say it downclocked it to 3.2 pretty fast.


----------



## alexisd

Go for it.Those C2D are nice for benchmark's.Especially in the 3d 2001 SE all the AMD got smoke,in 3d 03 they can of close.I mean those C2D are good all around.Have fun.Im goin to wait for the 680i mobo and then the C2D.Then some 8800GTX sound nice.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Does anyone else see the irony of C2D only MASSIVELY helping in the older, obsolete and ultimately irrelevant benchmarks?


----------



## ncsa

You have a E66 so should run reasonable cool.. and the BW745 can handle that chip at 3.6-3.7.. just watch the vCore as this is what quickly bumps the temps up. TAT is very CPU intensive and will generate far more heat than a dual Prime run so if it can run TAT for a good 15mins with temps not going too high then try for more.. you will see improvements for every 100Mhz even if some a small.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Nor]HeadHunter* 
i know.... i tried 3.6 now and the temps scared me. i turned on tat and did the 100% thing and BAM!!! 75 C. you could say it downclocked it to 3.2 pretty fast.

While this is true is is also due to their sheer ability to process more and quickly, more memory BW helps a great deal too... but all the other Bencmarks also benefit from this BW and CPU processing power....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
Does anyone else see the irony of C2D only MASSIVELY helping in the older, obsolete and ultimately irrelevant benchmarks?


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

i smacked on too much as3 (had it lying around from the last time i bought a new cpu cooler) and i just found out that i should have reversed the fans on the radiator since they blow the air out of my case as the rest of my fans do. i have some serious rebuilding to do now. oh and isnt it weird that i only get like 4.1k in 3dmark01 when all the other conroes lie around 50k?


----------



## alexisd

I was compare your score and mine and look in the 3d 03.How I beat that score by 7,000 point's?http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5026661
Here is mine.http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4994757.Crazy ha?


----------



## Chozart

That *is* a really good 3DMark03 score.... you even beat me in 3 out of 4 of the game benchmarks. The only reason I beat you is because my Wings of Fury FPS is more than double than that of yours.....
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4955250

But then again, nVidia tends to beat ATI on the older 3DMarks, while the ATI cards pull ahead in the newer ones.... Also, it seems CPU does not matter that much in 3DMark03.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
That *is* a really good 3DMark03 score.... you even beat me in 3 out of 4 of the game benchmarks. The only reason I beat you is because my Wings of Fury FPS is more than double than that of yours.....
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4955250

But then again, nVidia tends to beat ATI on the older 3DMarks, while the ATI cards pull ahead in the newer ones.... Also, it seems CPU does not matter that much in 3DMark03.

Yeah but no in 2001SE why?No Amd almost score the 40,000.With the C2D that bench fly over the 50,000.And thank's Chozart for your comment.


----------



## Chozart

2001SE relies much more on the CPU. I ran a single card run on my rig, and scored 52,657. With Crossfire, the score is 61,532 Both were with the CPU at roughly 3.5GHz. When I ran with the CPU at 3.16GHz, the 3DMark01 score was 54,257 in Crossfire. Thus, a 400MHz difference in CPU speed had an almost similar impact than the additional X1900(!). This proves that 3DMark01 is crazy about CPU speed.

The variation in 3DMark03 score v. CPU speed is much less shocking. (22,004 @3.47GHz and single card; 39,259 @3.5GHz and Crossfire, and 37,444 @3.16GHz and Crossfire)


----------



## alexisd

Bam,really is a great information and once again those C2D are monster's almost I bet make the benchmark's cry.Especially 2001SE.No way Amd goes that far.Im waiting for the 680i mobo to see how good going to be I think is gonna be good.And then go with the C2d and some 8800GTX.Going to be fun.


----------



## Chozart

It would be more fair to weigh the benchies.... I mean, squeezing 500MHz more out of my Core 2 Duo increases my 3DMark01 by about the same as a good TOTAL 3DMark06 score


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

well my 01se score only improved by 2k points by ocing my processor 200MHz. im thinking that the 2x8 pci-e is severly bottlenecking my gpu's since i dont have a sli bridge to ease the load on the pci-e bus. but that doesnt seem right either. i should have 50k 01se scores. can anyone give me some pointers here?


----------



## Chozart

The lack of the SLI bridge might be an issue.

Just for fun, what is your score with a single card ?


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

omg. i gotta turn off my comp and take out both cards and and and. lol hold on this might take a while (thank god i have a lappy too). look at alexisid's compare of our systems. look at the fillrate tests. what does that look like? oh yes bandwith problems. anyone got a spare sli bridge they dont need and are willing to send to me?


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

LMAO (im really crying). i got 52k 3Dmarks in 01se after i removed my second gtx. im now checking what difference it does in the other benchmarks.

*EDIT*
got 27624 in 3Dmark03. hmmm this is weird


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Nor]HeadHunter*


omg. i gotta turn off my comp and take out both cards and and and. lol hold on this might take a while (thank god i have a lappy too). look at alexisid's compare of our systems. look at the fillrate tests. what does that look like? oh yes bandwith problems. anyone got a spare sli bridge they dont and are willing to send to me?


Yup.Is fun ha? you need that bridge?I think that the only mobo to be true SLI and C2D is going to be the 680i.True x 16 lanes.If you see the card's.Im @ GTX speed's.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

yes i need that bridge. it increases bandwith. since i run both cards through the pci-e bus and i doubt they will be starved for bandwith if i had that sli bridge. and your cards are clocked way higher than normal gtx's. mine top out at 675 core and i havent tried to fiddle with the ram clocks yet


----------



## alexisd

And this is only a slow x2 4400 @ 2.7 but I run the benches @ 2.8 no problem's.That mean with a C2D and the 680i mobo this card's smoke some good card's around?This is the clock I run the benches.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

faster core than me. but with the new 01se score im at 8th place or maybe even 7th (havent done the numbers yet). HAHA c2d FTW. i still need that sli bridge though to get any farther


----------



## alexisd

Lol.Get the bridge,OH yeah you can go to the top easy no problem.Good luck.Have fun.Nice RIG.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

id need phase and a x6800 for the top. but top 5 is reachable (chozart is quaking over his 3d place now LOL). problem is that you cant get sli bridges sold seperatly from mobo's and i dont really trust e-bay users to not screw me over. thanks dude, but when you spend 3400$ on a rig it better be nice.


----------



## alexisd

Na wait for the 680i.None of the mobos out for now run x16 lanes they know that.Then you go closer to the top.But no to the top.NCSA is in the top 10 in [ORB]I think is in 3d 05 .That's way high and top performance.But would see.No high end rig is cheap.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

why wait for it when i already have the p5w? does the 680i even oc as good as the p5w?. and i think the only gfx cards that runs out of bandwith on 2x16 is the gx2's in quad sli. 2x8 7900gtx with sli bridge would give suffcient bandwith i think.


----------



## alexisd

Would see.Good luck with the bridge I hope you can finded.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Would see.Good luck with the bridge I hope you can finded.

How are your video cards working? I've heard alot of complaints about bad drivers n stuff?


----------



## alexisd

Mines? Are working great no problem's using 91.47 driver's.Take a look im working in those 10,000 point's in 3d 06.Maybe get there.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

well the drivers and such works great for me. the only problem i have is bandwith problems due to the lack of a sli bridge


----------



## Chozart

See if you can find an SLI bridge!


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

a dude in my class has one. ill threaten him to lend me it lol. but now it seems like the ide controller is shot. or the ide cable or something. it wont find any device i hook up to the ide cable


----------



## Chozart

Didn't accidently disable IDE in the BIOS?


----------



## Fierceleaf

So I got my crossfire card in today and starting benching and I couldnt post my 3dmark 03 scores, the publish check box is greyed out. Anyone know why this could happen? 
Would installing it again help or is it a hardware or driver problem you think?

Im thinking maybe its the drivers becaouse im using 6.10, and the 6.9's are the approved ones.


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

i got it fixed Chozart, but it wasnt what you suggested. it was pebcac 'nuff said. Fierceleaf i have unapproved drivers too and i dont have that problem


----------



## kc-tr

Gotta love all that ATI OwnAge


----------



## Chozart

Now *that's* a surprise! Back at #1 without doing anything


----------



## Ihatethedukes

All I've gotta say is, 8800GTX.... sigh. This will be a short reign I fear Chozart. I'm even telling my client to go 8800GTX SLI in his $3k rig. It pains me but is necessary.

How about me dropping about 7 places by switching to Conroe? That's a good surprise too.


----------



## Chozart

Heheheeh true







I will enjoy my short-lived (and second!) reign.

I remember being on top with my Opteron 170 rig before the Core 2 Duo onslaught.

Isnts SLI 8800GTX's not a little bit too much for an $3000 rig? Personally, I'd get a single one and spend a bit more on other parts... Just my two cents. I just like balanced rigs, and spending near half the budget on just one item (ok, two in this case







) is a little over the top


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Well he'll be running an E6600 that will be overclocked, DDR1066, 4x 80GB Seagates and likely an eVGA 680i chipset board.

Let me put it this way, the 30" Dell LCD (or two) will likely be bought to compliment this rig and is out of budget spending that's not involved with me.


----------



## Chozart

Ah ok









Sounds actually pretty good...


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Now *that's* a surprise! Back at #1 without doing anything









Bam, Yes you on the top.You beat a 8800GTX.And a x6800.Ohhh
Hey Chozart how you and me are the only ones with 38,000 in 3d 03?Only one person have like 41,000?


----------



## t4ct1c47

I've never been so high on the board before. No doubt as more people start getting G80's I'll slide down it again with a vengence.


----------



## Chozart

They are no longer active members of OCN, as far I know. One removal also caught me by surprise.

If you want to know more, PM a Forum Director.


----------



## alexisd

I know there are some great system's amount us in here,but some people really don't bench their rigs.I think that when you invest in a master rig or high end system you must bench and proof is a stable,system.And no only said I have or I can but most provide all the proof's and show the power of the system.And let the numbers speak by themself's.Just my 2 cent's.


----------



## tubnotub1

Once my newest scores get updated that should put me in the top 3, not bad considering two things, one, its a single card solution, and 2, my cpu isnt near maxed out when it comes to overclocking, we will see her hit 3.6+ when she is lapped and mated with a tuniq, then ill be trying for second place behind ole Chozart!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


I know there are some great system's amount us in here,but some people really don't bench their rigs.I think that when you invest in a master rig or high end system you must bench and proof is a stable,system.And no only said I have or I can but most provide all the proof's and show the power of the system.And let the numbers speak by themself's.Just my 2 cent's.


Oh yes, I know mine is not the 'best' 3DMark06 rig of OCN. There are several water cooled Core 2 Duos out there, and I know of at least one phase cooled rig (although his phase unit is down).


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh yes, I know mine is not the 'best' 3DMark06 rig of OCN. There are several water cooled Core 2 Duos out there, and I know of at least one phase cooled rig (although his phase unit is down).


Mine either is one of the best.That's what I mean we need all those top system in the benchies.Let the number's talk.Anyways I like see all the benches numbers some are really good.And that's is when the people really get the price in the persuit of performance.


----------



## urb4n

Hiya,

mmm... what you guyz think of my Rig?


----------



## pbasil1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urb4n* 
Hiya,

mmm... what you guyz think of my Rig?

Its a pretty sweet rig.. especially once you get some good cooling and really overclock it!


----------



## urb4n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbasil1* 
Its a pretty sweet rig.. especially once you get some good cooling and really overclock it!

Yep.... aiming for a good overclock

btw... going to get
1. OCZ GameXStream 700W
2. Either Tuniq Tower 120 or WaterCooling
3. WD Raptor 75GB (for games only)
4. Some Air Fan Filters!!


----------



## alexisd

All the top gun's C2D on top.Good job people.And all the new card's too.


----------



## t4ct1c47

There's no chance in hell that I'm going to beat a 8800GTX or CrossFire but I'm gonna be stressing my system tonight to squeeze out every little drop I can from my CPU and graphics card (plus update my system profile pic).


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urb4n*


Yep.... aiming for a good overclock

btw... going to get
1. OCZ GameXStream 700W
2. Either Tuniq Tower 120 or WaterCooling
3. WD Raptor 75GB (for games only)
4. Some Air Fan Filters!!


Good choice on cooling









P.S. I want to visit Malta some day.... got any pics? Maybe start a thread and show your country to us.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
There's no chance in hell that I'm going to beat a 8800GTX or CrossFire but I'm gonna be stressing my system tonight to squeeze out every little drop I can from my CPU and graphics card (plus update my system profile pic).

Go and try nothing to loose is all for fun.And the persuit of performance rigth?


----------



## urb4n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Good choice on cooling









P.S. I want to visit Malta some day.... got any pics? Maybe start a thread and show your country to us.

I will as soon as i get some free time - if u want u can visit http://www.visitmalta.com/ for now...


















These are the maltese islands... looks like a fish does it? lol


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Just you guys wait.... RD600 will awake the beast within my mild mannered E6600 and DDR1000 and you'll see me rocket into the top 10!

I'm only biding my time, so watch your backs!


----------



## beret9987

With C2D out, I'm not gonna be winning any contests but I think I might have one of the higher OCed with Air X2 3800+ on OCN...


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Yup... just console yourself with that fact that C2Ds only beat the snot out of AMDs in the old, pretty much obsolete benchies until you start going crazy with SLI G80s and soon-to-be Xfire R600s.

EDIT: Well I caved and got the DFI infinity board for my conroe. SWEET!


----------



## Chozart

dukes: make sure you get the latest BIOS for that motherboard. More RAM settings to tweak with.

And to start, set all the RAM 'strength' settings to 3.0 for now... often it won't post if you do otherwise.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Yup... just console yourself with that fact that C2Ds only beat the snot out of AMDs in the old, pretty much obsolete benchies until you start going crazy with SLI G80s and soon-to-be Xfire R600.


 The only think I can imagine is that the CPU becomes less important in the newer benchies. But in current benchies (3DMArk06) the Core 2 Duo still beats the AMDs by quite a margin...


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Kind of... and really, it's ONLY because of they were allotted their own weighted score.

Thanks for the tip, I'm sure it'll come in handy.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urb4n*


I will as soon as i get some free time - if u want u can visit http://www.visitmalta.com/ for now...


















These are the maltese islands... looks like a fish does it? lol


cool place, is that where you form or where you visited recently?


----------



## Syrillian

urb4n is from Malta...Gzira.


----------



## splat00n

oh snap, didn't bother to look there, nice







looks like cozumel, mexico


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah...it is beautiful (in the pics that I have seen) I have been to Spain for months on end, but have yet to make it out to Malta. It is on my "To Do" list. Cozumel sounds enchanting also...I have only gotten drunk in TJ...


----------



## t4ct1c47

I was gonna try to squeeze out another 100 points or so to pass tubnotub1's 8800GTX but it looks like he's thinking about going SLi. I'm still chuffed about being one of the only mebers useing a single graphics card on the board though.


----------



## Malaziel

Nice scores Tub. Shot yourself straight to the top of the charts.


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malaziel* 
Nice scores Tub. Shot yourself straight to the top of the charts.

Thanks, tomorrow we will try for higher clocks on the GPU's, and maybe running the CPU at 3.8, weather permitting.


----------



## Malaziel

This would be a great time for extreme overclocking for me. The high 2 days ago was 4*F.


----------



## Chozart

Congrats Tubby


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Congrats Tubby










Thanks, means alot for the one and only Chozart! I appreciate it. Im sure once R600 comes out you'll be back on top though!


----------



## Dreko44

Yeah man, good job tub, way to set the bar alot higher.


----------



## urb4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*


cool place, is that where you form or where you visited recently?


There where i'm from









Gonna stess my system this week and see what place i gain in d chart.


----------



## CWell1337

I don't understand how you guys are all getting the compare links to work. Did you all buy each version of 3DMark or something? It's telling me it's only available in the ORB Pro version.

I want to post my scores, someone help me out.


----------



## Chozart

You should be able to publish your scores in the free version. Just pick your score, check the 'publish' box, and go down to update.... then copy/paste the link.


----------



## CWell1337

*_hangs head in shame_* Why did I make that so difficult, it was staring me right in the face...

Thanks again Chozzy


----------



## CWell1337

Now I have to see if i can get through 3DMark03 w/o it freezing on me...


----------



## Chozart

Hehheehe good luck







'03 is the trickiest of them all


----------



## CWell1337

Any suggestions? I've tried running to 5 times, all on different video card speeds. Stock (650/1600) all the way up to 714/1784. It freezes EVERY time, never in the same spot.

Anyone have any ideas to get this to work?


----------



## PaRaDoX

Vmod


----------



## Chozart

It might be your CPU







Try to knock that one down just a notch.


----------



## noshibby

i get over 6000 in 3dmark 06!


----------



## Chozart

'Not 7000? I am surprised.... 6000 I got with an Opty 165 and and X1900XT.. Both your CPU and card are better than that.


----------



## CWell1337

i got a 6680 in 3dmark06 lol

Ok, ill knock my OC down to 2.9 and videocard on stock and try it... obvisouly wont be as good a score, but at least it'll be a score...


----------



## CWell1337

Got it to work at 2.95GHz. Here's what happened for all of them there:

AM2 AMD 64 X2 4000+ @2.95GHz, Single EVGA 7900GTX 512MB @ 725/1790

3DMark06: 6704 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=708682
3DMark05: 11963 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2381315
3DMark03: 24668 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5086433
3DMark01: 34965 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9102703
Total: 78300


----------



## Ihatethedukes

You should get way more on 01 at those clocks. Something isn't stable or running on the very edge. Dropping my CPU clocks to 2.95 from 3.0 and increasing my mem from 233 to 247 increased my 01 score from 38kish to 41k+.

Think on that.


----------



## BeanymanJC

Reposting my results since I put them in the incorrect thread:

I'm kind of new to these Forums, so I hope I'm ok posting these. Just recently finished my new machine.

E6600 @3.6Ghz
Gainward 8800GTX (Single) @625/1900

3DMark01 SE -61189 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9105501
3DMark03 -36440 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5093189
3DMark05 -19353 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2397651
3DMark06 -12133 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=734035

-129115


----------



## ncsa

Your original post was in the correct thread.. you were mislead by misinformation... nice results.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BeanymanJC*


Reposting my results since I put them in the incorrect thread:


----------



## alexisd

Maybe ready to move to a x6700 and the 680i and put back mine 7950GT's SLI and volt mod to take some good numbers.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
Your original post was in the correct thread.. you were mislead by misinformation... nice results.

Why did your results get removed? I know you were ahead of me


----------



## alexisd

I see all the c2d up in the top with the 8800gtx no gts yet.Amd going down fast/lol.But we still there.


----------



## USFORCES

I'm using the latest 06 update and 8800 Version: 97.44 drivers.

Why am I getting this?
_The result you just submitted was not obtained with Futuremark Approved drivers. All of the charts and information provided on these pages are for information purposes only - Futuremark cannot vouch for their accuracy. For more information on Futuremark Approved drivers, please visit our Approved Drivers page._


----------



## USFORCES

Ok whats the trick to getting a good score in 3DMARK03 I can pass it from stock to 3144MHz with a 8800GTX OC to 780/2000, 
this guy has a FX57 @ 3108 with a 7800GTX and got 30,000 I can only get in the 22,000.
The rest of my scores are good for what I have, Whats going on here?
__________________


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Look at other scores with the 8800 not a 7900 and then see if you're ahead of behind.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Look at other scores with the 8800 not a 7900 and then see if you're ahead of behind.


Well the others with 8800's are at 30,000


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Run your card at stock. Then run your CPU at score. If either one drops your score much, it's time to start looking at your memory. With my AMD rig the test loved memory bandwidth and a very stable OC.

Example: I got 3-4K better with a 2.95GHz Opty 165/247 BH-5 set up over my 3.0GHz/233 BH-5.


----------



## USFORCES

*Test I've run so far.*
I'm not a big overclocker so if you see anything I'm doing wrong tell me..

*CPU core 1.42v multi X14 fre 200-222 memory2.1v 4-4-4-12= 2800MHz-3080MHz *

STOCK CPU 2800MHz -STOCK GPU 576/1800 memory 4-4-4-12 score 19389
STOCK CPU 2800MHz -OC GPU 680/2020 memory 4-4-4-12 score 21934
OC CPU 2940MHz - OC GPU 665/2100 memory 4-4-4-12 score 22318
OC CPU 3024MHz - OC GPU 685/2020 memory 4-4-4-12 score 22199
OC CPU 3080MHz - OC GPU 680/2020 memory 4-4-4-12 score 22344

*CPU core 1.42v multi X12 fre 658-668 memory1.8v 5-5-5-16= 3100MHz-3260MHz *

OC CPU 3133MHz - OC GPU 675/2010 memory 5-5-5-16 score 22158

The video card is doing good









I can run all the other 3Dmark tests at 3200MHz.
I can't run 3DMARK 03 higher than 3140MHz or freezes up,I'm guessing it's the corsair 6400c4 memory, Think different memory would help

The other guys with the AMD's are getting good scores with 03 I can't figure it out.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Work on getting the most bandwidth out of it you can. That'll help an awful lot,.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Work on getting the most bandwidth out of it you can. That'll help an awful lot,.


How do I do that?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Most MHz at the lowest timings. Emphasis on the Mhz less on the timings.

What divider is your ram on? What FSB/multi are you using to get your OC?


----------



## stargate125645

I would easily make the top 30 computers, but I'm too lazy to verify the benchmarks, lol.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


I would easily make the top 30 computers, but I'm too lazy to verify the benchmarks, lol.


Go for it.Want to see.


----------



## pauldovi

It tells me I have unofficial drivers or something... Can I still submit my scores?










I am using the latest Nvidia drivers off there website. I do not know what else it may check in terms of drivers...

Futuremark does not list the latest Nvidia drivers as being approved... (97.44)


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*


It tells me I have unofficial drivers or something... Can I still submit my scores?










I am using the latest Nvidia drivers off there website. I do not know what else it may check in terms of drivers...

Futuremark does not list the latest Nvidia drivers as being approved... (97.44)


Yes you ok.


----------



## stargate125645

Erm, probably a dumb question, but why can't I find a place to creat an ORB account?


----------



## PaRaDoX

When you buy 3dmark, you click register after you run it

Or you might get lucky like me and have it give you one


----------



## Ihatethedukes

wrong thread... ******ed me


----------



## stargate125645

Ihatethedukes, why does your ORB say your CPU is unknown?


----------



## PaRaDoX

Newer then 3dmark


----------



## USFORCES

3DMARK 03 was killing me I was stuck around 22,200, Well I had to reformat my hardrives the otherday and decided to run 03 again got a 34,749 first try?
Something was holding me back up, Best reformat ever









EDIT: How much of an increase do you think SLI would give me?


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

there is definitely a big difference between single and SLI 8800 gtx, see the top 3 slots as evidence


----------



## Robilar

No kidding. I'm in the top 10 with one card. With two and a bit more overclocking on my cpu and tub is going to be #2


----------



## noshibby

i wonder if im anywhere in the top ten.........doubt it tho


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

TUBnotub I have to say Has the best but He left us FOr W.O.W


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
No kidding. I'm in the top 10 with one card. With two and a bit more overclocking on my cpu and tub is going to be #2









Is that a challenge?









I havent completely left for WoW, I'll still be around. As a matter of fact, over the next week or so I plan on re-benchmarking this rig, as the current benchies that are displayed were with the first G80 Drivers out there. Im hoping to see atleast a 500+ point jump, probably more. I'll kee yall posted, and have no fear, im still hear... just not as much!


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubnotub1* 
Is that a challenge?









I havent completely left for WoW, I'll still be around. As a matter of fact, over the next week or so I plan on re-benchmarking this rig, as the current benchies that are displayed were with the first G80 Drivers out there. Im hoping to see atleast a 500+ point jump, probably more. I'll kee yall posted, and have no fear, im still hear... just not as much!

gonna try out the 100's?


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noshibby* 
gonna try out the 100's?

Not till I get vista, but ill try it out with the updated XP drivers. Just been alot going on lately, you know, with WoW, and me going full time at Microcenter... but yeah, in afew weeks I'll have some new, and hopefully better benches to show.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


Is that a challenge?









I havent completely left for WoW, I'll still be around. As a matter of fact, over the next week or so I plan on re-benchmarking this rig, as the current benchies that are displayed were with the first G80 Drivers out there. Im hoping to see atleast a 500+ point jump, probably more. I'll kee yall posted, and have no fear, im still hear... just not as much!


As a matter of fact it is! Given that I've been up to 525 FSB on my board (not entirely stable but with my new nb/sb cooling, I think I fixed it), We'll see where I land when I pick up my second gtx next week.

I've also picked up a thermaltake big typhoon which I lapped recently. I have a silverstone fm121 fan to mount on it as well which should help cpu temps for the high speed benches.


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

tubnotub1 consider yourself officially challenged














, i should have number 1 as soon as bigval updates the chart...w00t!


----------



## civilr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{PIintheSKY}*


tubnotub1 consider yourself officially challenged














, i should have number 1 as soon as bigval updates the chart...w00t!


Tub's rig is better...


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilr*


Tub's rig is better...


my new total = 181,143
tubnotub1 total = 176,981

difference = 4162


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{PIintheSKY}*


my new total = 181,143
tubnotub1 total = 176,981

difference = 4162










What You beat TUB WOWZ....

Anyways Tub LEFT US FOR WOW so he doesn't count anymore...


----------



## civilr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{PIintheSKY}*


my new total = 181,143
tubnotub1 total = 176,981

difference = 4162










Tub's scores are from older drivers.


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

It's official...I'm number 1 w00t!!


----------



## im_not_an_artard

It's official... i got lowest 3dmark06 score in top 30!!!!


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard* 
It's official... i got lowest 3dmark06 score in top 30!!!!

lol


----------



## Flak

cool


----------



## ncsa

Need to recheck Top 30 results as it is not possible for a single 8800GTX to score 56K in 3DM03 with a CPU at 3.2 ... prob. a typo


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

Nice new scores tub. I guess i have some more work to do







. That '03 score is hard to top, i'll see what i can do.

----------
i just saw the reason for the new scores, upping the ante with a phase unit huh?


----------



## Intervention

Quick Question.

Does it matter that I'm running tweaked drivers?

I just ran 01 and 06 and got 59k and 10.5k respectively so I'm hoping my TweaksRus drivers, 97.92 i believe don't make a difference


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intervention* 
Quick Question.

Does it matter that I'm running tweaked drivers?

I just ran 01 and 06 and got 59k and 10.5k respectively so I'm hoping my TweaksRus drivers, 97.92 i believe don't make a difference

I don't think make a big difference with this cards.It make a big difference your settings.Better scores need a higher oc in the cpu @ most.I play around with memory timmings and really is small diference than the one with the cpu.


----------



## Chozart

I am still suprised I am in the top-10 with all the 8800 onslaught


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I am still suprised I am in the top-10 with all the 8800 onslaught









Yeah[Chozart]the 20586 and the 38626 scores keep you in.Those numbers you know are no easy to get there.You have to have the max core to get thru 3d 03 and 05.Even with the 8800gtx is can of hard to get a good number in those benches.With my 7950gt and SLI i got like the 38,000,with the 8800gtx only around 36,000 and thats is pushing the card and the cpu @ 3.6.>Crazy ha?


----------



## alexisd

We can have an up date in the top 30 sytems,before i get kick out the 30 systems?


----------



## cognoscenti

I need a 6700!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Im going to get rid of my 6600....too common now!!!


What?


----------



## thealmightyone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Im going to get rid of my 6600....too common now!!!


I'll take it if you chuck in a mobo and some DDR2


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAlienwareGamer*


Went SLI, here's my scores good for 4th place =)

06 - 14640 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1388954
05 - 20879 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2765018
03 - 50816 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5246524
01 - 56880 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9161637

total: 143,215
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3.6 Motherboard
EVGA 680i Memory
Patriot Extreme 1GB Graphics Card
SLI EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB 
Hard Drive
36GB/74GB Raptors Power Supply
PC POWER COOLING 510W SLI Case
ALIENWARE ALX 
CPU cooling
Koolance watercooled GPU cooling
Koolance watercooled


*In 3dmark06 you have the 6600 and 2 x 320mb cards yet you are just behind the next poster (tubnotub1) 
who had GTX in sli and a overclocked quad core????







*

Here is some tested an published figures. *all of which you have beaten with 320mb graphics cards?????????? and a 6600 compared to a quad core????*


----------



## Chozart

the benchmarks you show are 3DMark06 = 12718 with SLI-ed 8800GTS's @ 550/1760. There is NO performance difference between the 640MB version and 320MB version at identical clock speeds, and 550/1760 shouldn't be too hard. Also, alienwaregamer has a CPU clock speed of 3.6GHz, which is 670MHz more than the benchies you showed (which are ran on a stock X6800). Thus, 14640 is definately believable, esp. when the video cards are clocked higher than 550/1760. Don't underestimate CPU clock speed.

Plus, in 3DMark06, Quad Core doesn't give that much advantage. Note that the world records are done with dual cores.

YOur benchmarks actually prove the fact that his scores are probably correct









I would say that tubno's scores are lower than I expected...

Plus, your scores look too low also... 11254 with SLI-ed 8800TSs and a 3.487GHz E6600?? Something is VERY wrong there... I get more than taht with Crossfire X1900's.... http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=792793
Oh.. I checked your links... you ran the CPU at stock! OVerclock man... I beat your CPU score in 3DMArk06 by 1000 points!


----------



## cognoscenti

My core clock (left) shows 108Mhz whereas yours is 680 MHz??

Is there something wrong with my card?


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


There is NO performance difference between the 640MB version and 320MB version at identical clock speeds


So are you saying that if i get the 320Mb version and make the clock speed the same as the 640Mb version it would be the same and i wouldnt need to get the 640Mb one?

640Mb - $599
320Mb - $435

thats a difference of $164 AUD!!

nice saving IMO


----------



## Chozart

As far I know, the technology is the same, and although the 320MB version is sold at a lower stock speed, it can easily be overclocked to speeds of the 640MB version and beyond (there are overclocked versions on the market that run at stock speeds of the 640MB version). Since the number of pipelines, shaders, whatnot is the same, the performance is about the same also yes.

However, the 640MB is more futureproof, in that future games probably need that kind of graphics memory to run properly.

The amount of video RAM itself is not an indicator of performance.


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
*In 3dmark06 you have the 6600 and 2 x 320mb cards yet you are just behind the next poster (tubnotub1)
who had GTX in sli and a overclocked quad core????







*

X6800 = Dual Core.

And his scores are completely believable. Any version of 3DMARK is ran at a resolution low enough to where the amount of VRAM on a graphics card does not really play a large part of the total score of the system. As Chozart said, at lower resolutions, there is really no difference between the 320, and the 640. Both have 96 shader processors, and both have the same memory bus (320bit).


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubnotub1* 
X6800 = Dual Core.

And his scores are completely believable. Any version of 3DMARK is ran at a resolution low enough to where the amount of VRAM on a graphics card does not really play a large part of the total score of the system. As Chozart said, at lower resolutions, there is really no difference between the 320, and the 640. Both have 96 shader processors, and both have the same memory bus (320bit).

ok thanks tubnotub1


----------



## alexisd

Im back in the top 30 systems.# 11 no bad,i think.Now waiting for zalman to maybe bring a good cooling solution for the 8800gtx.Anything pass the speed that i did my benches crash.I think is cooling.Power maybe?Time tell,in the mean time checking in zalman,i don't want to jump in the water deparment yet.


----------



## cognoscenti

what score gets you #11? thats pretty good!


----------



## alexisd

Take a look.You have good scores too.But i have more in 3d 01 with 1 card,than you with 2 card's.


----------



## cognoscenti

Yes but yours is also a GTX against the lower architecture of the GTS.

So would I really be 4th place?


----------



## Chozart

Need to squeeze more... don't want to drop out of the top-10


----------



## ncsa

Well sit tight as there is an error in one of the entries above you which will drop them down a few places .. well some 21K points...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Need to squeeze more... don't want to drop out of the top-10


----------



## 3$steak

3DMark Score 8921 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 3974 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 3787 Marks 
CPU Score 2452 Marks 
not surew what link to post on the orb thingy ...let me know and i will
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1670223


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


So would I really be 4th place?


well?


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3$steak*


3DMark Score 8921 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 3974 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 3787 Marks 
CPU Score 2452 Marks 
not surew what link to post on the orb thingy ...let me know and i will
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1670223


Hi there 3$steak,

You need to post the scores for each of the different benchmarks.

i.e 3DMark06 3DMark05 3DMark03 and 3DMark01

the link is fine for you 06 score you just now need to submit the others.


----------



## 3$steak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Hi there 3$steak,

You need to post the scores for each of the different benchmarks.

i.e 3DMark06 3DMark05 3DMark03 and 3DMark01

the link is fine for you 06 score you just now need to submit the others.









sorry to say but i dont own any other 3d marks







i only have 3d mark 06


----------



## Yraen

I need mah second 8800 GTX so I can start rising up the list


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3$steak*


sorry to say but i dont own any other 3d marks







i only have 3d mark 06


You can download the others for free









3DMark01: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=99
3DMark03: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=1712
3DMark05: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4376

Depending on the time of day, I find their Aussie mirror quite fast.


----------



## alexisd

With the new drivers for the 88 series a lot of new numbers comming up.Those drivers are great so far.Big jump in benches.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


You can download the others for free









3DMark01: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=99
3DMark03: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=1712
3DMark05: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4376

Depending on the time of day, I find their Aussie mirror quite fast.


THX Chozart,
faster than where I was going!!


----------



## alexisd

Let's have an up date in the top 30 gpu systems plz.


----------



## USFORCES

Found out tonight 700w isn't enough @ 3733MHz made it through all but couldn't get through 05 my volts went down at the CPU test.

So to go any higher I'll need a bigger PSU


----------



## Chozart

Not necessarily bigger... but you might be hitting on the ripple issue the FSP Epsilon and the OCZ GameXStream suffer from.

Your rig definatly doesn't draw 700W. So, maybe not a bigger PSU, but a better one









(white you're at it... bigger might not be a bad idea to be futrure proof).


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Not necessarily bigger... but you might be hitting on the ripple issue the FSP Epsilon and the OCZ GameXStream suffer from.

Your rig definatly doesn't draw 700W. So, maybe not a bigger PSU, but a better one









(white you're at it... bigger might not be a bad idea to be futrure proof).


Yep, with this PSU I'll never hit 4GHz a 1000w should hold me over for awhile, Which one should I get?


----------



## Chozart

Silverstone OP1000
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256010

About same quality as the PC P&C 1000W, but cheaper by about $200

Single 12V rail of 80A.


----------



## USFORCES

That's the one I need, THX

Know anything about the OCZ GameXStream OCZ 1010Watt ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341007


----------



## Chozart

haven't read anything about that one yet.

The general issue with the FSP / OCZ is a serious ripple under high loads (most likely the cause of your problems). Not sure if this 1010W version is also build by FSP, and if it also suffers the same ripple problems

However, it's quad rail, and for a heavy duty high watt PSU, I'd pick a single rail PSU in a heartbeat.


----------



## alexisd

I think is only 3 or 4 amd system in the top 30 gpu systems left.Would see till when?I give 2 more week's and then all the new tech show up and maybe amd back on top?


----------



## Chozart

Isn't only Barcelona coming out for now (a socket F server CPU).

when exactly is Budapest coming?


----------



## Yraen

Ugh... really need SLI it looks like. I'm about to drop off the list!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Ugh... really need SLI it looks like. I'm about to drop off the list!










Sli would move you up a little, Intel's in the spot light now, pretty soon it will be all Intel.
They need one for AMD, like top 10 AMD's I hate to see them go


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Sli would move you up a little, Intel's in the spot light now, pretty soon it will be all Intel.
They need one for AMD, like top 10 AMD's I hate to see them go










For sure... so many new Intel's gettin up on the list. AMD just can't compete with the CPU scores C2D's get, as well as the better overall scores.









Maybe new AMD's will reverse it for a bit


----------



## MADMAX22

yeah watch in 6 months well be like can we get a top 10 intel list so we can keep them on the board


----------



## MADMAX22

well guys i figured that i would put my comp thru the courses with a new clock on my gpu/mem (654/825) and my current clocks on my cpu 495x8

well i fell short by about 6000 total points 
3d06=6590
3d05=11518
3d03=26935
3d01=55520

total=100563


----------



## alexisd

For real the 8800gtx is a great card in benches.And add c2d and is the perfect combo for now.


----------



## MADMAX22

well when they finally comeout with a dx10 game that i cant live without i guess ill breakdown and get vista/d10 card

jsut hard to fork over the dow till i actually need it for something besides benches though


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
well when they finally comeout with a dx10 game that i cant live without i guess ill breakdown and get vista/d10 card

jsut hard to fork over the dow till i actually need it for something besides benches though

Agreed









Although I am still in the top-30









Only three ATI systems left


----------



## alexisd

Only 3 ati and 2 amd.Would see how long they goin to stay there?I remmember like 4 months back i was #10 with my x2 4400 @ 2.7,and sli 7950gt volt mod.Now im in the same place but with a 8800gtx single card and a 6700 es @ 3.5.Easy score with this set up.


----------



## urb4n

i only have a problem.. how do i find d link to show you guyz the score? i took bout 30min looking!!


----------



## Chozart

You'll need to 'publish' your score. In the ORB you'll see a 'publish' checkbox with your score. Check this box, and scroll down to the bottom of the page. Then, click on 'Update'. The page refreshes, and there should be a link with your published score now. Copy/paste that link in the benchmark thread


----------



## Zeus

I was wondering.... whats the highest forum score for a rig with a single X19xx?


----------



## calvin924597

Probably something around 8k or so.


----------



## Zeus

Just for a laugh, here's my scores (at stock).... I don't think they would even make the top 100









3DMark2001SE: 25499
3DMark03: 15358
3DMark05: 9593
3DMark06: 4290

Total Score: 54740


----------



## ncsa

These appear to be about right for stock so you can only improve on them and they could well make the top 20 for that card with AMD once you worked it a bit...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeus* 
Just for a laugh, here's my scores (at stock).... I don't think they would even make the top 100









3DMark2001SE: 25499
3DMark03: 15358
3DMark05: 9593
3DMark06: 4290

Total Score: 54740


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Found out tonight 700w isn't enough @ 3733MHz made it through all but couldn't get through 05 my volts went down at the CPU test.

So to go any higher I'll need a bigger PSU










http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=36066


----------



## Chozart

That 500W PSU was pushed to its limits, and will probably give trouble in the long run. Also, it's a very high quality one, which can probably be pushed hard.

USForces has a GameXStream, which is nice up to medium loads, but at high loads it starts acting up (ripple on the 12V rail).

For USForces, the best bet is a 750W unit with 60A on the 12V rail. Either the OP650 from Silverstone or the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750W.

If you stay with a single 8800GTX, the OP650 (650W, 54A on 12V rail) or the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610W (49A on 12V rail) is more than sufficient. Note that the OP650 delivers more current on the 12V rail than your current PSU>


----------



## alexisd

Now the 8800 ultras comming/lol.
Congrats to cognosenti took the 3rd place.


----------



## Yraen

Bah... looks like I need my SLI now! Got bumped off the list


----------



## cognoscenti

I need SLI'ed Ultras...lol

Not really,that would be even more wasteful.

*Looking forward to BigVal updating the Top30 list ;-)*


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I need SLI'ed Ultras...lol

Not really,that would be even more wasteful.

*Looking forward to BigVal updating the Top30 list ;-)*


Naw, the Ultra are a waste of $$$, they don't perform that much better than a GTX and only get ya about 200-300 points in 3DMark06 from the benchmarks i've seen online.
I'll stick with my GTS 320MB until something better comes out


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAlienwareGamer*


Naw, the Ultra are a waste of $$$, they don't perform that much better than a GTX and only get ya about 200-300 points in 3DMark06 from the benchmarks i've seen online.
I'll stick with my GTS 320MB until something better comes out










I posted there a waste on another thread and stargate said I'm just upset, LMAO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


But the same argument could have been made about the GTS with respect to your GTX. So, in other words, you no longer have the top-end GPU and you are upset...



EDIT: Yraen I would be #30 right now if I still had my FX62


----------



## cognoscenti

what is the QX6700 like ???


----------



## Chozart

Good job on your newest scores


----------



## cognoscenti

Thanks, I want to get a Quad core to see how much it will effect the benchmarks.

What do you think? is 3dmark06 able to benefit for quads?

My 6600 seems to crash the test once its around 3.6 on air but just on the 05 version during the cpu test....whole pc turns off.


----------



## Chozart

I don't think you'll see much difference.

Just maybe a bit in 3DMark06, but not a lot... probably even worse scores, since I doubt you can clock that Quad Core that high without putting under some serious cooling (phase I mean)

Edit: I stated somewhere that the top scores are with dual cores... that's incorrect. Sorry.

K|ngp|n and so on use quads.. .clocked at like 4.8GHz.

In 3DMakr05 and older, it's the X6800 that reigns supreme


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Thanks, I want to get a Quad core to see how much it will effect the benchmarks.

What do you think? is 3dmark06 able to benefit for quads?

My 6600 seems to crash the test once its around 3.6 on air but just on the 05 version during the cpu test....whole pc turns off.


Hmmm.

Here's what I recommend.

Sell your E6600 and try to get a better stepping E6600.

It sounds like your E6600 is a fragile week. Also, try to go water. Nothing too fancy, but maybe just a mid-range pump, dual 120 radiator with a CPU block and a northbridge block.

With your next E6600, make sure you get a good week. I think you can guarantee a good week if you buy from TankGuys but don't quote me on this.

The QX6700 is not worth it. The engineering sample I benchmarked didn't go a dime over the same max speed the Q6600 did. The difference is the QX6700 starts out at 2.93 instead of 2.66.

I really think you should wait out for quad-core native chips. The QX6700 is essentially two over-clocked E6600's strapped together, whereas the Q6600 is essentially two regular E6600's strapped together.

I feel like a jerk because I'm the one that asked about your CPU in your SLI thread and I think that's the reason you're thinking of upgrading, but it'd be a waste.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Edit: I stated somewhere that the top scores are with dual cores... that's incorrect. Sorry.

K|ngp|n and so on use quads.. .clocked at like 4.8GHz.

In 3DMakr05 and older, it's the X6800 that reigns supreme


You weren't entirely incorrect though Cho.









Unless she has 800 euros to spend on phase cooling, she won't be hitting those clock speeds with quad cores.









The most I've seen a quad core on air or water is 3.2-3.4, whereas a good stepping/week E6600 can hit 4GHZ stable on water alone.

Another EDIT: The reason your 3dMark05 is crashing is because your E6600 is probably throttling down during the CPU stress test in 3dMark05. 3dMark05 might not push your GPU as much as 06 does, but the CPU stress test in 3dMark05 isn't as dual core friendly as 06 is, so when it starts to give out a lot of commands, it really stresses the CPU cores. When your CPU hits a maximum celsius temperature threshold, it throttles down and since 3dMark05 isn't used to multi core processors throttling down, it crashes, because the core clock changes in the middle of a test and it's not used to that.

There's a program that monitors your CPU throttling, in the form of a graph. I can't remember it, but it was how we found out the maximum core of a processor even on water cooling, because crashing isn't a reliable way of knowing when the processor throttles down to avoid crashing.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I don't think you'll see much difference.

In 3DMakr05 and older, it's the X6800 that reigns supreme


I can't even find x6800 for sale here.

A OC x6800 would be better than an OC 6600 right? due to the multiplier being unlocked.

Is there any point in changing the part in the bios where its has PCI-E = 100mhz etc??


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I can't even find x6800 for sale here.

A OC x6800 would be better than an OC 6600 right? due to the multiplier being unlocked.

Is there any point in changing the part in the bios where its has PCI-E = 100mhz etc??


No, that's purely power related and has nothing to do with the actual power of the video-card set ups.

An X6800 wouldn't be better than an E6600 6B2 stepping. As far as I know they both hit the same maximum speed.

I think you're at the most performance you can get until native quad cores come out, because the only way you'll see better performance on a quad is if you get a phase cooling or water cooling set up. But those are really hectic to set up and aren't very convenient.

I recommend you sell your E6600 and try to get a 6 B2 stepping E6600 and lap the IHS.


----------



## Chozart

Increasing the PCI-E clock a bit (like 110MHz) can give you better stability.

However, only do this if you can set the SATA frequency seperately, and NEVER change the SATA frequency. You don't want to fry your hard drives


----------



## cognoscenti

lol my luck I would do that and change the wrong one.

Im surprised I havent already as I usually just move the numbers around in settings that I only guess what they are for...lol
Just up things until it doesnt work.

I did see mention of the SATA thing under there.


----------



## Chozart

LOL.... you're a daring girl!

Surprised I haven't seen a thread from you that you smoked something









You might be able to squeeze a little more out of that chip.

Have you (CAREFUL NOW!) tried adjusting northbridge voltage and that kind of fun stuff?


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


lol my luck I would do that and change the wrong one.

Im surprised I havent already as I usually just move the numbers around in settings that I only guess what they are for...lol
Just up things until it doesnt work.

I did see mention of the SATA thing under there.












My ex girlfriend went into my bios once. By the time I got home I had a dead Venice chip. Luckily I was able to RMA it, but I didn't dare ask her what she did in my BIOS. I just pulled the CMOS battery and let a beer drive the memory away.

That's when the lock on my case suddenly seemed like less of a dumb idea to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


You might be able to squeeze a little more out of that chip.

Have you (CAREFUL NOW!) tried adjusting northbridge voltage and that kind of fun stuff?


*Oh no you didn't!*


----------



## cognoscenti

Well I removed the stock chipset cooling and used the little blue light and copper one (forget the name) BUT I left the mosfets? uncovered next to the CPU and after about a week my board died. Shelled out another £160 for another motherboard and so far no problems but I have left the stock board cooling on there for now.

Same with the CPU voltage I just guess one and set it, although the Bios allows me to try 1.8V I don't feel silly enough to try it....


----------



## Chozart

Hehehehehe

Yeah, I've blown my share of parts... scraping a screwdriver over a perfectly fine A8R32 MVP Deluxe is my winner (the goal was installing a heatsink, the results was removing a bunch of caps)

And with that.. I am out.. my typing skills are deteriorating. 'Night all.


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Well I removed the stock chipset cooling and used the little blue light and copper one (forget the name) BUT I left the mosfets? uncovered next to the CPU and after about a week my board died. Shelled out another Â£160 for another motherboard and so far no problems but I have left the stock board cooling on there for now.

Same with the CPU voltage I just guess one and set it, although the Bios allows me to try 1.8V I don't feel silly enough to try it....


Um... You *guess* one?









What's your CPU voltage at? Generally, you keep the CPU voltage at stock settings and you increase it by .005 or whatever the smallest increment is when you reach instability.

For example, lower the multiplier to 6 or 7 and keep your ram timings at 5-5-5-15 2T. After that, you start the FSB chase.

Basically crank the FSB in 5-10 MHZ increments until you can't get into Windows anymore. When that happens, you start upping the voltage little by little until again, you can't get into Windows anymore. When you get to 1.45 or in some situations 1.5 (I don't recommend 1.5) and you've hit your highest FSB MHZ, you put the multiplier back up to its max and try to post into Windows again. If you can get into Windows stable, at that point you start tightening the ram timings.

Try to keep a 1:1 ram ratio at all times, or if your motherboard has it as "HTT Multiplier" or "Memory multiplier", keep the memory multiplier at 2x and keep your HTT Multiplier at whatever your stock northbridge multiplier is, usually 3 or 4.

I just hope you don't have over 1.5 voltage into your CPU, or that explains to me clear as day why your CPU isn't stable in 3dmark05.


----------



## cognoscenti

I think its around 1.43v ?

The FSB i move around all over the place. 399 x 9 and then move it to 406 x 9 etc...

Sometimes it will boot othertimes if I go too high on the FSB it wont warm reboot.

Is it the possible its the board that doesnt like the high FSB and its holding the CPU back from higher than 1.6v.

If I had the unlocked multiplier I wouldnt need the high FSB right?

I dont even know how to do anything with the RQAm so I have asked in another post and received some tips to try out.


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I think its around 1.43v ?

The FSB i move around all over the place. 399 x 9 and then move it to 406 x 9 etc...


This is just a small crap shot, but what if you try lowering the multiplier to 8x and raising the FSB to 425+ little by little?

What are your load temps?

Just PM me whatever you try, I gotta go to bed. it's almost 3 and I have to like... Save the world tomorrow or something.

Or ask Cho, he knows *ALMOST*... as much as me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Is it the possible its the board that doesnt like the high FSB and its holding the CPU back from higher than 1.6v.

If I had the unlocked multiplier I wouldnt need the high FSB right?


That's why you do the FSB maxing like I told you.









If you do FSB maxing, you always find out the limit of your motherboard. For example, if you lower multiplier to 6, memory multiplier to 1, HTT to 2 and then you crank up the FSB, then it works like this:

Whatever the FSB hits at that point is the limit of your motherboard. And then when you try that FSB with the full multiplier, that's the limit of your processor. The trick is to find both.

What you did was essentially do a "quick" over-clock, which got you a *good* result, but probably not the best.

To get the maximum stable 24/7 over-clock, it takes about 4-6 hours of tuning and tweaking.


----------



## cognoscenti

Cool thanks !


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


This is just a small crap shot, but what if you try lowering the multiplier to 8x and raising the FSB to 425+ little by little?

What are your load temps?

Just PM me whatever you try, I gotta go to bed. it's almost 3 and I have to like... Save the world tomorrow or something.

Or ask Cho, he knows *ALMOST*... as much as me.









That's why you do the FSB maxing like I told you.









If you do FSB maxing, you always find out the limit of your motherboard. For example, if you lower multiplier to 6, memory multiplier to 1, HTT to 2 and then you crank up the FSB, then it works like this:

Whatever the FSB hits at that point is the limit of your motherboard. And then when you try that FSB with the full multiplier, that's the limit of your processor. The trick is to find both.

What you did was essentially do a "quick" over-clock, which got you a *good* result, but probably not the best.

To get the maximum stable 24/7 over-clock, it takes about 4-6 hours of tuning and tweaking.


yeah, you actually got a bit lucky with your overclock









Almost? Oh well... I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Syrillian

Come on you Allendale users...(with G80's or SLI/CrossFire DX9's)

Push those little dual-gems!
















I fear we lost a 6300... or maybe KoSoVaR will 'Burn it for some Benchmarks"?









erm... with out damaging anything of course.


----------



## cognoscenti

Its starting to hum along nicely now....

I need to run orthos at 3.8ghz to test it.


----------



## tubnotub1

Nicely done USForces on nabbing the top spot! Looks like it might be time for me to put those 8800's of mine under water so I can give you a little more competition at the top. Stay tuned...


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Ooo the competition is getting thick around here. Guess I better not submit my work pcs(QX6700 phased,sli 8800gtx) benches


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAlienwareGamer*


Ooo the competition is getting thick around here. Guess I better not submit my work pcs(QX6700 phased,sli 8800gtx) benches










lol, yeah I know what you mean.

I got a little suprise installed for the release of 3dmark07 (with a little help from my friends







)


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


lol, yeah I know what you mean.

I got a little suprise installed for the release of 3dmark07 (with a little help from my friends







)


Did ya break down and get the quad core already?


----------



## cognoscenti

Lol well technically no, but we have a parts list and I have the pounds so it's do or die!


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Lol well technically no, but we have a parts list and I have the pounds so it's do or die!


Sweet, just send the leftovers my way j/k, the quads get ya about a extra 2000 in points in 06 so if ya want high scores its the best route. Now the 8800 is another story I can take my 8800GTS 320s and make them run as good as GTXs


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


Nicely done USForces on nabbing the top spot! Looks like it might be time for me to put those 8800's of mine under water so I can give you a little more competition at the top. Stay tuned...










THX, Anyhow you have had it long enough









Anyhow I just installed Vista 64 so I won't be posting any benches for a while, I got this system for gaming not so much overclocking even though it's fun.
There was alot of room to go with the QX6700 I just wanted to push it a little, I could of got 3.9GHz out of it on water, but why push it.


----------



## calvin924597

How do you think I'd place in the top 30? I get 11408 in 06, but it will increase when I bump my processor speed again.


----------



## Yraen

Blargh... blew up my AM2 setup









Guess on Monday we'll see how the C2D benches, eh?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calvin924597* 
How do you think I'd place in the top 30? I get 11408 in 06, but it will increase when I bump my processor speed again.

You can run all the benches before post.Add them up and you have an idea if you get in the top 30.And only summit the best ones.


----------



## hermit

so, who's gonna break 20k in 3dmark06???


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermit* 
so, who's gonna break 20k in 3dmark06???

First person with dual 8800GTX or Ultra's who pops open a can of liquid nitrogen on a Quad









PS... broke my own personal best. A single 8800GTS 640MB beating my Crossfire Rig


----------



## 3$steak

i think i just made the list and maybe even the top ten!! I did it all with things i learned from ocn....man i dig this site.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3$steak* 
i think i just made the list and maybe even the top ten!! I did it all with things i learned from ocn....man i dig this site.









Yay!







..another Allendale.


----------



## Mhill2029

I aint going nowhere by the looks of it ~sigh~

Although that 3.6Ghz test i did recently with GTX at 650Mhz core may bump me up a few places.


----------



## cognoscenti

i gave up trying to setup the raid on xp - floppies werent working...makedisc.exe copied files to floppy but in xp setup it just kept repeating the same screen 'press enter to load motherboard controller files etc...grrrr

Using Vista 64 on 2 x raptors raid 0 but I cant even find a temp monitor application to run on vista.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
i gave up trying to setup the raid on xp - floppies werent working...makedisc.exe copied files to floppy but in xp setup it just kept repeating the same screen 'press enter to load motherboard controller files etc...grrrr

Using Vista 64 on 2 x raptors raid 0 but I cant even find a temp monitor application to run on vista.

Did you press S for both required files for RAID on XP installation?


----------



## cognoscenti

duplicate


----------



## cognoscenti

when it says press F6 it does nothing (is it meant to instantly?) and continues loading a few files then it gets to a stage where it says 'press S' so I do.
It detects the floppy and reads it but the same screen keeps coming up asking to insert the manufacturers drivers etc...
I think theres either a problem with the floppy disk or the raid drivers on there are not being detected properly.

Can anyone clarify 100% the list of drivers for the p5n32-e are needed on the floppy.

The total of files obviously has to be less than 1.44mb


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
when it says press F6 it does nothing (is it meant to instantly?) and continues loading a few files then it gets to a stage where it says 'press S' so I do.
It detects the floppy and reads it but the same screen keeps coming up asking to insert the manufacturers drivers etc...
I think theres either a problem with the floppy disk or the raid drivers on there are not being detected properly.

Can anyone clarify 100% the list of drivers for the p5n32-e are needed on the floppy.

The total of files obviously has to be less than 1.44mb

Hi special k! not.

Yes, you press S once for one driver it returns to the same screen then you press S again for the other driver and then finish.

Files needed on disk are as follows:

disk1
idecoi.dll
nvatabus.sys <-------------------- File required for Press S
nvraid.cat
nvraid.inf
nvraid.sys <---------------------- File required for Press S
nvraidco.dll
txtsetup.oem


----------



## cognoscenti

it kept repeating the screen over and over.


----------



## Mhill2029

hmm....dodgy floppy maybe then. Usually you load up both drivers by pressing S on each.....then another button to continue installation.


----------



## cognoscenti

hmmmm might acquire anothe floppy disk!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
hmmmm might acquire anothe floppy disk!

make sure the power cable isn't upside down, i've done that a few times lol


----------



## cognoscenti

This motherboard has 9 lives!

First there was the loud crack as it received a carpet static shock from my hand the other day now this...

When i first hooked the floppy drive up I didnt know where the power plugged into so I put it on the motherboard cpu fan plug...oops
Anyway once the smell of burning left I went and got the psu cable that seemed to match the connection for the floppy drive.

It is definately powered ok...now.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
This motherboard has 9 lives!

When i first hooked the floppy rive up I dint know where th power plugged into so I put it on the motherboard cpu fan plug...oops
Anyway once the smell of burning left I went and got the psu cable that seemed to match the connection for the floppy drive.

It is defiantely powered ok...now.

Hahaha I had a few issues with a floppy drive with this board myself, it wouldn't post if i had a floppy attached for some reason. Tried again and it worked....


----------



## Special_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by cognoscenti 
when it says press F6 it does nothing (is it meant to instantly?) and continues loading a few files then it gets to a stage where it says 'press S' so I do.
It detects the floppy and reads it but the same screen keeps coming up asking to insert the manufacturers drivers etc...
I think theres either a problem with the floppy disk or the raid drivers on there are not being detected properly.

Can anyone clarify 100% the list of drivers for the p5n32-e are needed on the floppy.

The total of files obviously has to be less than 1.44mb

Hi special k! not.


Where did 
Quote:



Hi special k! not.


 come from? It wasn't in her post.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*


Yes, you press S once for one driver it returns to the same screen then you press S again for the other driver and then finish.

Files needed on disk are as follows:

disk1
idecoi.dll
nvatabus.sys <-------------------- File required for Press S
nvraid.cat
nvraid.inf
nvraid.sys <---------------------- File required for Press S
nvraidco.dll 
txtsetup.oem



I cant even format the floppy drive...

Windows was unable to compete the format.

This happens using a usb floppy drive on my laptop trying to format it and when using the pc floppy plugged into the pc.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I cant even format the floppy drive...

Windows was unable to compete the format.

This happens using a usb floppy drive on my laptop trying to format it and when using the pc floppy plugged into the pc.


With the ASUS board, you can boot of the CD-ROM

You'll get in a DOS environment where you can make the floppy.

I think if you go to the command prompt, there should be a 'format' option in the DOS environment.

Just finished my last runs:
http://www.overclock.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=494

Yikes... right up there with the single 8800GTX boys







This card is nuts


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Yikes... right up there with the single 8800GTX boys







This card is nuts










Nice work!


----------



## Chozart

yep. I think it's the high memory clock that gets me these results









Needless to say, I am liking this card


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
yep. I think it's the high memory clock that gets me these results









Needless to say, I am liking this card









Nice Chozart.You back in the benches.


----------



## Chozart

With a SINGLE 8800GTS!!

MAn....I'd be the luckiest guy that if I get a second one, it turns out to be as good an overclocker as this one


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Finally have my latest build going, still have to tweak some more but not a bad score for first run [email protected] and a EVGA 8800GTS 320MB Superclocked at 610/900 scored a 10,512
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2028660

2nd run 11,112 [email protected] 8800GTS at 625/950
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2029245


----------



## Chozart

Not bad at all










Get that CPU up to 3.5 - 3.6, and overclock that GTS









I just cracked 12,000 with mine (that's a 640MB version though, and I think they have better RAM chips)


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Great scores there too Chozart =)


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Not bad at all









Get that CPU up to 3.5 - 3.6, and overclock that GTS









I just cracked 12,000 with mine (that's a 640MB version though, and I think they have better RAM chips)

Nice score also nice to see your using Nvidia now


----------



## cognoscenti

like your new avatar USFORCES!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
like your new avatar USFORCES!

Thankyou









Hows the QX6800 doing?


----------



## cognoscenti

Not too bad thanks!
I'm waiting for someone to get back to me about a setup I'm trying to put together.
Silver plated WC parts and a large case are causing a long delay. lol

What are your average water temperatures like?


----------



## cognoscenti

Lian Li PC343


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Not too bad thanks!
I'm waiting for someone to get back to me about a setup I'm trying to put together.
Silver plated WC parts and a large case are causing a long delay. lol

What are your average water temperatures like?


They make solid silver water blocks at aqua computers in germany.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


They make solid silver water blocks at aqua computers in germany.










Cool, how much are they?


----------



## cognoscenti

I have the whole set ordered of silver plated waterblocks ...from mosfets to the NB and SB etc etc....


----------



## alexisd

We need and want more members,for the hwbot oc.net team.And run any benches and posted.Maybe we can reach a good spot in the rankings.


----------



## CL3P20

Q- what is the hwbot team for?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Q- what is the hwbot team for?










Is all here.Join?http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...wbot-team.html


----------



## nitteo

Damn, is anyone gonna update the top 30 thread? I am afraid I will not even make the list by the time the update comes around...its funny seeing USFORCES and SPECIALK fight for the #1 spot.

Don't worry guys, I am coming to get you all.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

You're gonna need to OC that E6600 over 3.7 to compete with the top scores even with SLIed Ultras, you need that lil extra in your cpu score as well


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAlienwareGamer*


You're gonna need to OC that E6600 over 3.7 to compete with the top scores even with SLIed Ultras, you need that lil extra in your cpu score as well


Yeah man, I know, I am working on my CPU/NB/SB temps.

I just ordered the Tuniq Tower, Thermalright Heatsinks for the NB/SB and Swiftech Mosfet/Memcoolers to replace the stock Heatpipes on the Striker Extreme... I was looking into going to Water cooling, but hearing/reading about leaks and stuff made me queasy. I cant imagine $1600 worth of GPUs getting wet!!!









And if that fails, there is always the QX6700! I am working out a deal with someone right now on one.

EDIT: I bought the QX6700 new retail @ microcenter...I realized why mess with a used qx6700 and not know what has happened to the cpu.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Wow, been quiet on the benchmark thread I guess everyone is working on new projects and better scores like myself lol


----------



## nitteo

I'm gonna have to watercool my cpu to bust top 10.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Why? With your setup you should be in top 5 right now


----------



## Chozart

yeah, I am already surprised my single 8800GTS set up beats your single 8800Ultra set up.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


yeah, I am already surprised my single 8800GTS set up beats your single 8800Ultra set up.


Man, that 675 is freaking nice. I cant get to 675 stable at the moment, topping out at 669! your only 5 away from the leader in that sense-680!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Man, that 675 is freaking nice. I cant get to 675 stable at the moment, topping out at 669! your only 5 away from the leader in that sense-680!


It's a GTS.. I believe the highest clock here on the forum is 700MHz. However, the mem on this card is pretty impressive for a GTS.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It's a GTS.. I believe the highest clock here on the forum is 700MHz. However, the mem on this card is pretty impressive for a GTS.


I know it is! Are you sure its not really a misbranded GTX? LOL

Edit: I am SERIOUSLY thinking about plugging the e6600 back in.


----------



## Intervention

Chozart, I simply cannot beleive your score with a single 8800GTS,t hats just amazing.

How are you getting 690 core though, is your video card stock?


----------



## Chozart

yep it's a stock card... stock cooling, no volt mod.

I am as surprised as you are. This card simply rocks.


----------



## alexisd

Yeah Chozart,good card there.And nice numbers.


----------



## nitteo

Chozart,

What the hell do you do with that card? Train it in the mountains ala Rocky or something?

That card is a 'ROIDER!

(roider = slang for steroid user)


----------



## Chozart

NCspecV81: how'd you do that? And what are the exact system specs? (I know it wasn't with the Opty







)


----------



## ncsa

Just need to look at the links









C2D 6420 @ 3.5 and dual GTS

Need to add them to the OCN HWbot team









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


NCspecV81: how'd you do that? And what are the exact system specs? (I know it wasn't with the Opty







)


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Just need to look at the links









C2D 6420 @ 3.5 and dual GTS

Need to add them to the OCN HWbot team










Saw the E6420, but not the dual GTS







(cooperative adapets: no).

SLI makes the difference I guess.


----------



## ncsa

No guessing required, SLi proves itself


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


NCspecV81: how'd you do that? And what are the exact system specs? (I know it wasn't with the Opty







)



Hey! yeah it was with dual 320mb 8800GTS's. I updated my sig haha! yeah the opty is no longer being used to game as its being used in a private server right now for my home.


----------



## Sun

Top 30 completely dominated by Intel now. And the only ATi rig is in 29th place.









We need a HD 2900XT owner to bench.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Man, that 675 is freaking nice. I cant get to 675 stable at the moment, topping out at 669! your only 5 away from the leader in that sense-680!


Shouldve bought the XFX Ultra XXX version....out of the box @ 675mhz core, 1667 MHz Shader!, 2.3 GHz Memory....smoking









That Maxishine from youtube said his out of the box actually reported 689mhz on the core.

Mine are both going under EK water blocks so I hope to get at minimum 710mhz or maybe more.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Shouldve bought the XFX Ultra XXX version....out of the box @ 675mhz core, 1667 MHz Shader!, 2.3 GHz Memory....smoking

That Maxishine from youtube said his out of the box actually reported 689mhz on the core.


See? You are still hating.







Yeah, I was pissed when I saw that. I bought my Ultra's 2 weeks too early.

I received my WC VGA blocks today, and I am hoping to hit over 700 with them on...with my fingers crossed.

Cant wait to see you bench those XFX Ultras.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


See? You are still hating.







Yeah, I was pissed when I saw that. I bought my Ultra's 2 weeks too early.

I received my WC VGA blocks today, and I am hoping to hit over 700 with them on...with my fingers crossed.

Cant wait to see you bench those XFX Ultras.


Thanks for the compliment









Ever heard the saying 'water off a ducks back' ?

Got my D5 pump all the way from Uncle Sam today as there are none in stock in europe








$120 is a bit excessive but it was needed nonetheless.

Hope to have some benchmarks in a few weeks with the E6600 but Quad will be late July as I will be trying out the QX6850 hopefully with the new case, watercooled motherboard,CPU and 2 x GPU's.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Ever heard the saying 'water off a ducks back' ?


I guess that's what happens when you ride the edge of technology... there are always updates and upgrades around the corner.

Sorry to hear about your D5. Why D5 though? I purchased a Petra's DDCT-01s Combo. From all the specs/reviews lots of OCN people swear by them.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Sorry to hear about your D5. Why D5 though? I purchased a Petra's DDCT-01s Combo. From all the specs/reviews lots of OCN people swear by them.

Why D5? because through asking and reading reviews it was pretty much the best pump available.


----------



## Special_K

Quote:



Shouldve bought the XFX Ultra XXX version....out of the box @ 675mhz core, 1667 MHz Shader!, 2.3 GHz Memory....smoking

That Maxishine from youtube said his out of the box actually reported 689mhz on the core.

Mine are both going under EK water blocks so I hope to get at minimum 710mhz or maybe more.


We'll see what they will do. My friends custom computer is being shipped to me piece by piece for me to build. He got the XFX 8800 Ultra XXX (675mhz core) cards. A review on newegg said he got it to 725. Everything will be watercooled.


----------



## cognoscenti

Yes theyre pretty impressive cards alright.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
My friends custom computer is being shipped to me piece by piece for me to build.

You cant really count the benches off that system as yours then can you


----------



## Special_K

I know it won't be mine, his will pwn mine for sure and "Vepaot" will be in first. I'm tweaking my ram some more since 1103 bios update and am able to get tighter timings and actually increase vmem passed 2.2 without crashing like it normally did. I'll update soon.

Cogno, when are you going to update your system specs?


----------



## nitteo

Nice run Special K.

It will be fun gunning for you.

BTW Coggy, I did a 3dMark06 run of 700/1100(2200) on the Ultra's and they passed. It seems 725+ is attainable.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Shouldve bought the XFX Ultra XXX version....out of the box @ 675mhz core, 1667 MHz Shader!, 2.3 GHz Memory....smoking









That Maxishine from youtube said his out of the box actually reported 689mhz on the core.

Mine are both going under EK water blocks so I hope to get at minimum 710mhz or maybe more.


Got my Evga up to 684 Core, 1620 Shader, and 2160 Memory today. I'm not far off I just gotta get this memory up there.

The next Core Clock available is 702MHz and she locks up on that clock.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Nice run Special K.

It will be fun gunning for you.

BTW Coggy, I did a 3dMark06 run of 700/1100(2200) on the Ultra's and they passed. It seems 725+ is attainable.


Sounds good!!!














What was the score?

I can't wait to get mine under water









Im comtemplating putting phase in the case as well as there is plenty of room.
That would yield sound tidy results with the rest.


----------



## Special_K

Cogno, you sold your qx6800 though. Therefore you give up the score. If you wanted to play that way, I could throw in a qx6700 right now just for 06.

We should set a rule that same equipment should be used in all tests. Because if you run an x6800 at 5 ghz on 01,03, and 05 then a quad on 06, your scores would be broken.


----------



## cognoscenti

I know what you mean but I still think its not right.

Despite whatever a persons current setup is the fact remains that you achieved that score, as in the Orb holds that score as your personal record.

It should be about the best scores you have achieved.

Exactly like the HWbot scores, noone honestly runs their rigs at those speeds with the same parts all the time and so it is here.


----------



## charger265

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Cogno, you sold your qx6800 though. Therefore you give up the score. If you wanted to play that way, I could throw in a qx6700 right now just for 06.

We should set a rule that same equipment should be used in all tests. Because if you run an x6800 at 5 ghz on 01,03, and 05 then a quad on 06, your scores would be broken.



Agreed

Clear Rules

Once your parts are gone so is your score...
or
You have your name on there twice, just with different rigs...
But we need to give everyone a fair go, at least the top 30.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I know what you mean but I still think its not right.

Despite whatever a persons current setup is the fact remains that you achieved that score, as in the Orb holds that score as your personal record.

It should be about the best scores you have achieved.

Exactly like the HWbot scores, noone honestly runs their rigs at those speeds with the same parts all the time and so it is here.


It IS right..

You post your best scores. This is not your best score for '06

And yes, all scores should be consistent with a current system configuration.

@bigval,

If there is some confusion regarding this, please initiate a poll to determine if we should allow fragmented system results. My guess is users probably won't like that (save one of course).


----------



## NCspecV81

I'll concede that the TOP 30 computers mean being active on the site - if its not in your current rig its not active!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuclearjock* 
It IS right..

You post your best scores. This is not your best score for '06

And yes, all scores should be consistent with a current system configuration.

@bigval,

If there is some confusion regarding this, please initiate a poll to determine if we should allow fragmented system results. My guess is users probably won't like that (save one of course).

Make that two.

It is your best score on your RIG, but a different configuration of it. It is still your score.

SpecialK throw that qx6700 in the mix too.


----------



## Chozart

My Crossfire rig spend some good time in the top-30, even though the rig was taken aparts (and parts divided among two rigs).

Generally, scores will stick around, which is not unfair in my opinion.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

There are no AMD CPUs in the Top 30...
We demand a split processor chart...LOL


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
There are no AMD CPUs in the Top 30...
We demand a split processor chart...LOL

There will be , there will be..In Yodas voice.


----------



## BombF1rst

I'm going to try and make an appearance on the list


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
There are no AMD CPUs in the Top 30...
We demand a split processor chart...LOL

So we'll have the top-30 and the 'loser list'? Just kidding of course









AMD just needs to get their act together...


----------



## charger265

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
My Crossfire rig spend some good time in the top-30, even though the rig was taken aparts (and parts divided among two rigs).

Generally, scores will stick around, which is not unfair in my opinion.


I see no problem with that, but is it fair to switch components in and out to suit the benching program????
This is where some rule should be outlined.

Come to think of it I would be unhappy if i only changed one component and lost my place entity.
Sorry congo..... Jumped the gun there.


----------



## grunion

If cog wants the score to count, she needs to run all the benches over and resubmit.
That 1 component has the most influence over scores.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

LOL isn't this the same argument I had some time ago? I was told(by a forum director) if you own the parts that it is fair to switch between them even tho most think it should be the same rig throughout all tests.


----------



## Chozart

I do think you'll have to run all benchies on the SAME rig and the SAME settings to obtain one score.

Thus, you cannot run a lower clock speed on 3DMark03, and the rest on a higher. All the same.

Otherwise, I probably could have scored higher with that Crossfire rig


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I do think you'll have to run all benchies on the SAME rig and the SAME settings to obtain one score.

Thus, you cannot run a lower clock speed on 3DMark03, and the rest on a higher. All the same.

Otherwise, I probably could have scored higher with that Crossfire rig











Everyone preaches about getting a "sweet spot" that spot is not the same on different components, especially CPUs. I would wager that different benches require different "sweet spots" as well...

This conversation needs to move to the discussion thread.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Sounds good!!!














What was the score?

I can't wait to get mine under water









Im comtemplating putting phase in the case as well as there is plenty of room.
That would yield sound tidy results with the rest.


I ran 732/2310 last night!























I just need to get a stable OC of my CPU to match the Ultras.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


My Crossfire rig spend some good time in the top-30, even though the rig was taken aparts (and parts divided among two rigs).

Generally, scores will stick around, which is not unfair in my opinion.


I agree... I think we should take away Babe Ruth's records... I bet he can't hit that many home runs today...


----------



## cognoscenti

Exactly! Thats what I'm saying!
I scored that much, that is my highest score,end of story.
Otherwise we get into having 3 pages of terms and conditions as to what is eligible and what is not.

You can use any hardware that you own.
So you cannot borrow/use someone elses etc etc, apart from that its all legit!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


If cog wants the score to count, she needs to run all the benches over and resubmit.
That 1 component has the most influence over scores.


and futuremark should ban ln2 benches from being in the same overall category as the general public?


----------



## cognoscenti

Forget it...


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Forget it...



No, by all means, do enlighten.


----------



## cognoscenti

No, its fine.
If that is the general consensus then that is fine with me.
It's not how I thought it worked but it's ok.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silviastud*


I agree... I think we should take away Babe Ruth's records... I bet he can't hit that many home runs today...


His record hasn't been a record in years. Mark McGwire broke the record then Barry Bonds broke THAT record.

What does that have to do with anything anyways?

And I think my rig should be around the #22-24 area.

*chuckles*
lol, mine made top 10 in the 30 slowest rigs list... XD


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


and futuremark should ban ln2 benches from being in the same overall category as the general public?










The point is, the system originally subitted is no longer the same.
I mean why would you complain about it? Run all the benchmarks again and submit new and better scores all around.

How about I buy a Quad and just use it for the Quad intensive benches, then swap my X6800 back in for the raw speed benches, buy another GFX for SLI, use it in the SLI dependant benches. Sheesh that's absurd.
My









BTW..Why did you even submit it if you did not want it counted?


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


The point is, the system originally subitted is no longer the same.
I mean why would you complain about it? Run all the benchmarks again and submit new and better scores all around.

How about I buy a Quad and just use it for the Quad intensive benches, then swap my X6800 back in for the raw speed benches, buy another GFX for SLI, use it in the SLI dependant benches. *Sheesh that's absurd.*
My









BTW..Why did you even submit it if you did not want it counted?


Because apparently I'm absurd!

By submitting it I dropped 2 places but oh well.


----------



## Litlratt

Who is going to volunteer to be the hardware police?
What will constitute a resubmittal?
How about driver tweaks. Must they be the same?
I recently purchased some OCZ Reaper. Do I have to resubmit all?
Personally, I think that if it's your hardware, you should be allowed to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Because apparently I'm absurd!

By submitting it I dropped 2 places but oh well.


You're not absurd coggy...

It's fun to watch you blast through all the latest hardware with reckless abondon..

You seem to really have a passion for oc'ing.

But try not to take it too seriously of for that matter personally..


----------



## Chozart

Ok, all these posts (25 or so) have been moved to this discussion thread, where they belong. It's up to Bigval to decide what score counts and what not. He runs the thread, and he knows the rules. Anything what any of us says is mere speculation.

It's my experience that 'retired' rigs do stick for a while at least (as in, as long it is a person's last submitted score, it counts). However, do careful submitting, since a newer score overrules an older one.

Thank you


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Because apparently I'm absurd!

By submitting it I dropped 2 places but oh well.


No No, don't get me wrong. I agree you should have your old score back, that score was ran on the submitted system, so it should count.
The mistake was posting in this thread, you should have posted somewhere else.
My point is, a CPU or GFX change would warrant a whole new set of benches being submitted. Of course your old scores would still remain in the top 30.
You can't change a cpu and a GFX and consider it the same system, IMO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Who is going to volunteer to be the hardware police?
What will constitute a resubmittal?
How about driver tweaks. Must they be the same?
I recently purchased some OCZ Reaper. Do I have to resubmit all?
Personally, I think that if it's your hardware, you should be allowed to do whatever you want with it.


Driver tweaks have absolutely nothing to do with hardware being swapped out.
No one is gonna resubmit unless they can beat their current score with that system.
Now if you upgrade from a Dual to a Quad, single to SLI then that is a new system and of course you are gonna resubmit, more then likely your scores will be better.
You previous system stays in the top 30 until bumped out.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriplePlay*


His record hasn't been a record in years. Mark McGwire broke the record then Barry Bonds broke THAT record.

What does that have to do with anything anyways?

And I think my rig should be around the #22-24 area.

*chuckles*
lol, mine made top 10 in the 30 slowest rigs list... XD


You know what I mean... I know Big Mac broke his record. I watched him in STL when he hit 61 and 62, oh and I could careless about Bonds. I referenced Babe Ruth because I didn't know how much people knew about baseball on here, thus I figured if they knew anyone they would know him. Not to mention he set that record before we were playing series throughout the season. That means he played far fewer games to set his record unlike today's seasons.

Now on to what that has to do with anything... If you set a record well you set the record. It has nothing to do with what you have now and yada yada yada. How different is it than hitting some max overclock and not running it 24/7? It's still the same hardware but you don't want to keep your CPU clocked like that because of wear and tear? Well then that's not a real world score because it's threating the life of your PC. You can't police this like you want to. If you get your score then that's your score. The score is registered under your ORB with whatever hardware you own or used to own then good on you.

If you are wanting to take it this far I see no point in even having a Top 30 List because you are taking all the fun out of see what your system can really do.


----------



## Special_K

Ok, after reading the recent responses to my suggestion i'll add in my 2 cents, or at least try to make sense. (not trying to rhyme) I see where cognoscenti is and I agree completely. If she still has the qx6800 in her possession she can keep the scores. If she sold it, which she did, then we shouldn't allow the scores to be kept on the list. No one will know whether or not you sold things or not in reality.

Keep the parts=keep the score
Sell the parts=sell get rid of the score

Anyone could buy a quad core at their local Fry's or Microcenter, run the bench get the score and return it because "it wasn't the performance I was looking for". I know NO ONE here would spend 1 grand for a couple more points on a benchmark. =/

I just think the list should be same run/same config on all 4 tests.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Ok, after reading the recent responses to my suggestion i'll add in my 2 cents, or at least try to make sense. (not trying to rhyme) I see where cognoscenti is and I agree completely. If she still has the qx6800 in her possession she can keep the scores. If she sold it, which she did, then we shouldn't allow the scores to be kept on the list. No one will know whether or not you sold things or not in reality.

Keep the parts=keep the score
Sell the parts=sellget rid of the score

Anyone could buy a quad core at their local Fry's or Microcenter, run the bench get the score and return it because "it wasn't the performance I was looking for". I know NO ONE here would spend 1 grand for a couple more points on a benchmark. =/

I just think the list should be same run/same config on all 4 tests.


 I disagree, we'd have to erase 75% percent of all the benchmark records ever submitted on OCN.
That's like saying, "hey since you sold your Drag car, those WR 1/4 mile times you set are now expunged from the Record Books".
IMO if you set the record it stays until it has been bested.


----------



## Special_K

grunion, would you run a solar paneled car in a drag race? Would you run a Monster truck in a cross country journey?(would be fun though) No, this is 4 tests on 1 system. You run what you have on all 4 and not optimise your system just for that one bench.


----------



## nuclearjock

My feeling is that the top 30 graphics benchmark thread is meant to illustrate how a particular system configuration will perform across the range of benchmarks.

I do not feel a person's total score should be comprised of different sub scores obtained with different system configurations.

Should a person be able to post (best) scores from more than one system if they own more than one system??? In terms of logistics. I'll leave that to the head forum guy.

But I feel that scores in the top 30 graphics benchmark thread should be composed of scores obtained from a system per se, and not a collection of different system configurations.

If a person wants to show off a single score obtained from a new gpu, there is (are) other threads suitable for this. If not, maybe one could be created.

That's my feeling for what it's worth.


----------



## nitteo

I believe the main issue is:

What is the Top 30 Graphics Benchmarking for?

From our conversations it is either of two things.

1) Obtaining the highest score possible on that particular benchmark.

2) Obtaining the highest score possible on that particular configuration.


----------



## Special_K

So every person should have 4 systems with 4 scores? Sounds like the list would get huge...


----------



## Silviastud

The way the list looks now BigV has it setup to show your scores with your particular system. I do agree that all of your scores for your entry should be from that one system. As long as that system info is correct for those 4 scores then right on.

If I go out change to my Q6600 and don't score as well on all 4 I'm not going to submit them.

I feel like it's fair to leave that person's best score as long as all 4 scores were achieved with a particular setup. I do agree that if 3DMark01 SE provides a higher score from high cpu clocks rather than a multi-threaded cpu you shouldn't be able to use your 6600 that hits 4ghz and then use your quad for the others.

If your 4 scores are from the same setup then I think they should stay valid no matter what happened to your hardware.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silviastud* 
The way the list looks now BigV has it setup to show your scores with your particular system. I do agree that all of your scores for your entry should be from that one system. As long as that system info is correct for those 4 scores then right on.

If I go out change to my Q6600 and don't score as well on all 4 I'm not going to submit them.

I feel like it's fair to leave that person's best score as long as all 4 scores were achieved with a particular setup. I do agree that if 3DMark01 SE provides a higher score from high cpu clocks rather than a multi-threaded cpu you shouldn't be able to use your 6600 that hits 4ghz and then use your quad for the others.

If your 4 scores are from the same setup then I think they should stay valid no matter what happened to your hardware.

Perfectly Said and my point exactly.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


So every person should have 4 systems with 4 scores? Sounds like the list would get huge...


No there is no need to modify or add more lists. The way I see it, BigVal has the board as: Show me your Highest Score on this Benchmark.

Quote:



The way the list looks now BigV has it setup to show your scores with your particular system. I do agree that all of your scores for your entry should be from that one system. As long as that system info is correct for those 4 scores then right on.

If I go out change to my Q6600 and don't score as well on all 4 I'm not going to submit them.

I feel like it's fair to leave that person's best score as long as all 4 scores were achieved with a particular setup. I do agree that if 3DMark01 SE provides a higher score from high cpu clocks rather than a multi-threaded cpu you shouldn't be able to use your 6600 that hits 4ghz and then use your quad for the others.

If your 4 scores are from the same setup then I think they should stay valid no matter what happened to your hardware.


If IT goes this way, then there SHOULD be a column depicting full system specs. Because we are measuring a CONFIGURATION's score across benchmarks. When you have a new config, bench them and a new line is added.

All I am trying to say is the "list" right now is configured to quantify the highest scores in a particular benchmark software. But, everyone is saying it should be configured to quantify how a particular configuration scores on that benchmark.

All I want is clarification.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
No there is no need to modify or add more lists. The way I see it, BigVal has the board as: Show me your Highest Score on this Benchmark.

If IT goes this way, then there SHOULD be a column depicting full system specs. Because we are measuring a CONFIGURATION's score across benchmarks. When you have a new config, bench them and a new line is added.

All I am trying to say is the "list" right now is configured to quantify the highest scores in a particular benchmark software. But, everyone is saying it should be configured to quantify how a particular configuration scores on that benchmark.

All I want is clarification.

It does currently show your system specs. It shows your clock speed and what type, how many, GPUs you are using. Right now if you want on the list you need t post all four scores for a given configuration of CPU and GPU all being used for the same tests. Once you get your score I think you should be able to ditch your setup and try something new.

I feel the reason behind having this has slightly been corrupted. Everyone is trying to compete for the top score. That's pretty natural and we all like the competition. Though what we need to think about is this:

Q. How is someone else's top score helping us?

A. It's going to give us something to shoot for. Make us try and decide if that setup is worth the cash to us or not.

I think that people that switch up and experiment is an overall plus for us even if they only have the setup that's number one long enough to bench it. These are just my opinions.


----------



## nitteo

Windows Vista was my biggest problem.

[email protected][email protected]/1099+Ram1066

01= 72,646
03= 73,122
05= 23,524
06= 16,485

Total = 185,777

I am going to get more out of the CPU/RAM/GPU's.


----------



## Chozart

Nice ones!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Nice ones!

Thanks!

Did more tweaking, my GPUs seem to be stuck at this OC.

01 = 73,176
03 = 73,624
05 = 24,078
06 = 16,774

TOTAL = 187,652

QX6700 3600mhz + Ultras 711/1107 + RAM 1150mhz

06 = 18,303

Total with Quad: 189,784


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Thanks!

Did more tweaking, my GPUs seem to be stuck at this OC.

01 = 73,176
03 = 73,624
05 = 24,078
06 = 16,774

TOTAL = 187,652

QX6700 3600mhz + Ultras 711/1107 + RAM 1150mhz

06 = 18,303

Total with Quad: 189,784


Congrats








That's what was expected of your rig. Now you know why we kept harping about Vista/XP.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Thanks!

Did more tweaking, my GPUs seem to be stuck at this OC.

01 = 73,176
03 = 73,624
05 = 24,078
06 = 16,774

TOTAL = 187,652

QX6700 3600mhz + Ultras 711/1107 + RAM 1150mhz

06 = 18,303

Total with Quad: 189,784

That's good enough for #1 if they let you use the two different setups for one combined score.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silviastud* 
That's good enough for #1 if they let you use the two different setups for one combined score.

Coming into this one a little late but I thought it was the top 30 computers. I was underthe impression it had to be the same setup for all benches. Otherwise its the top 30 computer combos.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

So....who is going to be the first to break 200K in all 4 benches?


----------



## ncsa

Now *that* is a very good Question









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheAlienwareGamer* 
So....who is going to be the first to break 200K in all 4 benches?


----------



## Special_K

Let me use the XFX 680i board and a qx6700 and I will. XFX 680i board will let you boot to as many cores as you want.

Quad core, booting 1 core at 4 ghz. It can be done.


----------



## cognoscenti

and pull out an extra 10,000 points??????


----------



## Choggs396

I'm seriously hoping I can make it onto the list. So far, my top 3DMark06 Scores have been in the mid 11xxx range. I plan on overclocking my CPU a little more (currently - e6600 @ 3.2GHz / 1.35Vcore / 400x8 FSB / 30C Idle, 46C Load.... so I think I have some headroom). Think I can do it?


----------



## cognoscenti

Of course you can! Go for it!


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Of course you can! Go for it!


Thanks for the Vote of Confidence!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAlienwareGamer*


So....who is going to be the first to break 200K in all 4 benches?










I will take that as a challenge.

Have been way too busy with work and RL stuff to sit and bench lately...

Special_K good luck with temps on a Quad...that has been the biggest hurdle. I am going to 2 loops into my WC to handle the quads nuclear temps. I am hoping to break 200k with that.


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Let me use the XFX 680i board and a qx6700 and I will. XFX 680i board will let you boot to as many cores as you want.

Quad core, booting 1 core at 4 ghz. It can be done.

Which board do you mean? The XFX MB-N680-ISH 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ?


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Just watch out paul - I'm on the way to beatzing j()()!









Downloading 03 to get added up score. #30 Here I come


----------



## nitteo

Nice run Coggy!


----------



## Special_K

Quote:



Which board do you mean? The XFX MB-N680-ISH 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ?


If that's the only 680i mobo that xfx sells, then yes. He has the q6600 and is able to boot one core at 3.6 while leaving other cores "dead". With that mobo everyone should be able to pull nice scores with a dual or quad.


----------



## nuclearjock

@ bigvaL

Is a set of scores valid if one alters cpu clock speed for different benchmarks, or do all four need to be run at the same clock???


----------



## VIPERMAN69

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3231529
03=26012 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5436092
01=44203 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9220495

THIS SHOULD BE RIGHT NOW...

[email protected]/MSI 8800GTS/CORSAIR 1 GIG-1066 5 5 5 15/ EVGA 122-CK-NF68-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
TRYING TO GET SCORES ON YOUR BENCH TOP SCORES...


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VIPERMAN69*


http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectmanager.jsp[/URL]
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectmanager.jsp
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectmanager.jsp
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectmanager.jsp

not sure if i did this right, but here it goes...

[email protected]/MSI 7900GTX/CORSAIR 1 GIG-800 5 5 5 15/ EVGA 122-CK-NF68-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
TRYING TO GET SCORES ON YOUR BENCH TOP SCORES...


You actually want the Compare links for each bench


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


@ bigvaL

Is a set of scores valid if one alters cpu clock speed for different benchmarks, or do all four need to be run at the same clock???



Lol, are you serious?


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Lol, are you serious?


If you have someone read the rules to you, you'll see they read as follows:

Quote:



In order for your scores to be valid, you need to submit your score to the online results browser, and then submit all the links here. When you submit your scores, please list the following:

CPU Model, CPU Speed, Video Card Model (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds.


Notice that CPU speed is singular, not plural (that means more than one or multiple).

The request for clarification was directed to the forum director, and yes I'm serious. Traditionally these combined scores are reported at a single clock frequency. If multiple frequencies are ok, then I'd like to know so that I can make some improvements in my score total.


----------



## cognoscenti

I think the rules are being taken far too seriously by a few people you have had their noses put out of joint.

Just come clean and point to what,who exactly you are referring to about the differing cpu speeds?
And how on earth it makes a difference???

If someone wants to run their 6600 @ 3ghz for one test then 2.4ghz for another, who cares?


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I think the rules are being taken far too seriously by a few people you have had their noses put out of joint.


Why do you feel this way?? Again, this request for clarification was directed to the forum director as appropriate. Are rules important to you??

If you're offended by my request, please disregard my post and go on about your day..

I assure you coggy, my nose isn't out of joint..

Edit:

Again, I'm simply asking for clarification, I'm not trying to single out anyone. Your suggestion that I come clean is inappropriate.


----------



## cognoscenti

lol, I just think if it becomes too formal and complicated it becomes less attractive and people wont bother taking part.

I caved in and agreed to the terms of at least using the same cpu across all benchmarks etc etc but making it so you run the same clock speed is a bit much.
At the end of the day its still the same chip in the computer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


If you have someone read the rules to you, you'll see they read as follows:
Notice that CPU speed is singular, not plural (that means more than one or multiple).


I must thank you for teaching me the meaning of *plural *that my 5 years obtaining a university degree university failed to.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearJock*

Again, I'm simply asking for clarification,* I'm not trying to single out anyone.* Your suggestion that I come clean is inappropriate.


Yes you say there is no pattern to this however everytime I post a higher score you wave a flag and scream technicality violation.

How can you explain the clear pattern?

Last time it was because you were annoyed that I used the QX6800 just on 3dmark06 which knocked you down a spot or two and now its over cpu speeds after again being affected.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chozart*

*It's up to Bigval to decide* what score counts and what not. He runs the thread, and he knows the rules. Anything what any of us says is mere speculation.

It's my experience that 'retired' rigs do stick for a while at least (as in, as long it is a person's last submitted score, it counts). However, do careful submitting, since a newer score overrules an older one.

Thank you


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*









lol, I just think if it becomes too formal and complicated it becomes less attractive and people wont bother taking part.












I am just gonna _try_ going over 200k. If I do not, I am not posting anything in this section anymore.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


:
Yes you say there is no pattern to this however everytime I post a higher score you wave a flag and scream technicality violation.

How can you explain the clear pattern?

Last time it was because you were annoyed that I used the QX6800 just on 3dmark06 which knocked you down a spot or two and now its over cpu speeds after again being affected.


OK now you're plain hallucinating.

I made a request to the forum director not you, asking for clarification of a rule and you lift off. Why so??

In the few months that you've participated have you not absorbed the concept that rules should be followed and to that end understood??

If I recall correctly, in many instances you yourself are the first to question whether numerous topics are appropriate for forum discussion and in many instances correctly so.

This is why I'm surprised that you recoil so abruptly when I ask the forum director for clarification of a rule.

I enjoy the friendly competition inherent in the benchmarking thread, my participation there goes back quite some time. But I'm sure you feel the same as I that it should be fair for everyone and asking for clarification of a rule is not meant in any way imply wrong doing by you or anyone else for that matter.

If in fact using different clock speeds for individual benchmarks is allowed, then there may be a possibility that I may be able to increase my score by a small amount. But I want to post scores that are within the guidelines established by the forum director.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


If you have someone read the rules to you, you'll see they read as follows:


Please accept my apology for this statement coggy, it was early in the morning and I hadn't applied my morning caffeine yet..


----------



## cognoscenti

I agree that ultimately BigVal can decide or reaffirm the clear rules if he wishes.

The CPU speed issue just seems redundant to me.

If its your CPU in your computer then thats it, run it at 1ghz or 5ghz, whatever.

The idea of the thread (to me) is more about seeing the highest combinations of scores a user can post or best you can achieve for each benchmark.

If you use 3.8 for 06 and only 3.5ghz for 01 then thats fine.
Most of us know these tests respond differently to alot of variables.

Otherwise this whole thing will turn into the '_If you have a xyz processor at 3.5 and abc brand motherboard benchmark'_

Quote:



In the few months that you've participated have you not absorbed the concept that rules should be followed and to that end understood??


Thats the thing....Using the same speed on your CPU for every benchmark is not in the rules.
You more or less invented that rule just now.


----------



## nuclearjock

So to be correct, when asked to post your cpu speed as the rules require, would you post your highest?? Lowest?? Average??? People look at these results and compare them to results that they obtain. Shouldn't the results you post represent your system conditions for that particular benchmark?

I guess that's what the links are for..

OK, I'll shut up now..


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuclearjock* 
So to be correct, when asked to post your cpu speed as the rules require, would you post your highest?? Lowest?? Average??? People look at these results and compare them to results that they obtain. Shouldn't the results you post represent your system conditions for that particular benchmark?

I guess that's what the links are for..

OK, I'll shut up now..

Yes thats what the links are for.
A full technical breakdown is provided in every one of those links.
One click of a mouse away.

Or just post as my signature is....easy!


----------



## nitteo

We need a


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
We need a


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
We need a


----------



## bigvaL

STOP with all the bickering. The rule is:

You CAN use different speeds per benchmark. The average CPU speed will be used in the chart and always has.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
STOP with all the bickering. The rule is:

You CAN use different speeds per benchmark. The average CPU speed will be used in the chart and always has.


See how simple that was. That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Thats the thing....Using the same speed on your CPU for every benchmark is not in the rules.
You more or less invented that rule just now.

No, again you're not reading carefully.

As I quoted earlier from the first page of this thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
*Evil XP2400 originally made this thread.*

*Rules:* Youâ€™ll need to run the following benchmarks:

3dMark01 SE *Must have validation. No Exceptions.* *SUBMIT SCORE WITH THE COMPARE LINK!*
3dMark03 *Must have validation. No Exceptions.* *SUBMIT SCORE WITH THE COMPARE LINK!*
3dMark05 *Must have validation. No Exceptions.* *SUBMIT SCORE WITH THE COMPARE LINK!*
3dMark06 *Must have validation. No Exceptions.* *SUBMIT SCORE WITH THE COMPARE LINK!*

*In order for your scores to be valid, you need to submit your score to the online results browser, and then submit all the links here. When you submit your scores, please list the following:*

CPU Model, CPU Speed, Video Card Model (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds.


The rules clearly request CPU speed, not CPU speed(s).

I suggest you excercise more care when making random, baseless acqusations regarding what is discussed in these forums.

If I remember correctly it was you who complained about the random single post of your '06 score recently. An obvious attempt to create one's own rules.

So from now on if I choose to ask for clarification of a rule or anything else from a forum director for that matter, please spare me and everyone else your unecessary unsolicited dribble.


----------



## cognoscenti

Couldnt let it go could you....


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuclearjock* 
See how simple that was. That's all I wanted to know.

Apparently not.

Dude, let me, HUG you.


----------



## Intervention

WEll, I think you should be able to use w/e speeds you wish.

For instance, I was able to run 3.83Ghz for 01, but it would crash for 06, so I lowered it to 3.75. So I put an avg of 3.8.

I really dont see what the issue is. I think this chart is for the person, not the rig. Whats the highest score the person can achieve, using what ever.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

LOL at all the core 2 people talking about who's core 2 is better. And whose 8800 runs 3DMark06 50 points faster than someone else's. This seems like the "Hey everyone, please help me inflate my e-penis" thread. Except cognoscenti... because she's a girl...


----------



## Intervention

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
LOL at all the quad core people talking about who's quad core is better. This seems like the "Hey everyone, please help me inflate my e-penis" thread. Except cognoscenti... because she's a girl...

lol, wow that was funny.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
LOL at all the core 2 people talking about who's core 2 is better. And whose 8800 runs 3DMark06 50 points faster than someone else's. This seems like the "Hey everyone, please help me inflate my e-penis" thread. Except cognoscenti... because she's a girl...


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Oh, I'm not trying to poke fun (at least not in a vindictive way) or anything. It's all meant to be in good humor, so no one get offended, please.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Apparently not.

Dude, let me, HUG you.


Thanks Nit, I feel better now.


----------



## ncsa

Don't forget to update your HWBot results too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Or just post as my signature is....easy!


----------



## nitteo

Congrats, She-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named or "SWMNBN."

I must be doing something wrong when my WATERCOOLED setup is getting beat.

I must do better before you go liquid...


----------



## bigvaL

Sorry I left you hanging nitteo.. I forgot.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


Sorry I left you hanging nitteo.. I forgot.










No worries man, I know Forum Admins/Directors need to do lots of things.

Thanks to all you Admins/Directors for a great site.









This just makes me want to do better! 200K here I come (crosses fingers)


----------



## cognoscenti

Dont try and overtake me Nitteo! lol


----------



## bigvaL

I said you may benchmark with multiple CPUs but using different video cards for certain tests kind of negates the point of the top 30. I just use the average clock speed for CPUs when the user uses multiple chips but how could I display different GPUs?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Dont try and overtake me Nitteo! lol

I missed being first to 190k by 200 pts. I had to cut my benching short, the missus wanted me to finish a [email protected]#@[email protected]#! chore that night.

I should've completed my max runs then!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VIPERMAN69* 
Attachment 5197905=11476 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3231529
03=26012 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5436092
01=44203 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9220495

THIS SHOULD BE RIGHT NOW...

[email protected]/MSI 7900GTX/CORSAIR 1 GIG-800 5 5 5 15/ EVGA 122-CK-NF68-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
TRYING TO GET SCORES ON YOUR BENCH TOP SCORES...

1) Aqua is not counted,
2) you are missing 2006
3) post it on the TOP 30 Thread (this one is the Discussion Thread)
4) you might not have made it into the top30? Unless you have a miraculous 2006 score of 40k?


----------



## VIPERMAN69

lol, i know i can't make it to the 06 top ten total, i was asking about the other top 10, with aqua score...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VIPERMAN69*


lol, i know i can't make it to the 06 top ten total, i was asking about the other top 10, with aqua score...


You mean the HWBOT threads then? If so, sign up on HWBOT.org and follow the submission guidleines. The HWBOT website will publish your score and the OCN Hwbot will post it on the appropriate thread.


----------



## Special_K

Quote:



We need a










Hug for nitteo, cognoscenti, and nuclearjock. Air cooling ftw.


----------



## t4ct1c47

I've only just noticed the board, well played cognoscenti!


----------



## whe3ls

id watch out for cd


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
I've only just noticed the board, well played cognoscenti!










You do know I am just letting her keep it for now.


----------



## CyberDruid

I would indeed. Judging from the scores I am getting in my secret benching lair I should be able to assume the position...


----------



## cognoscenti

Look I was messing around with a friend at a party by the pool and I fell and hit my head!!!!


----------



## MADMAX22

Battle wound lol, now she's gonna be the mad ocer. Watch out everyone.


----------



## cognoscenti

Lol, it really hurt I almost cried!!!

Its swollen now too!


----------



## CyberDruid

I see blood









Heal up quick I want you to be in top form!


----------



## ncsa

Looking forward to seeing some complete 2900 results .. hopefully you'll add them to the OCN HWBot team


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*









I see blood









Heal up quick I want you to be in top form!












I think that needs to be your avatar, very imposing, lol

I need to get my quad core and another WC'd 2900xt and I'll take a run at this list, =)


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Looking forward to seeing some complete 2900 results .. hopefully you'll add them to the OCN HWBot team










Fast PC--slooooow internet...I need to get all my benchmarks DLed and installed and then spend a day pushing the quad to the limit...I will be looking forward to entering the fray here...and surely will become a part of the HWbot database...

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Fast PC--slooooow internet...I need to get all my benchmarks DLed and installed and then spend a day pushing the quad to the limit...I will be looking forward to entering the fray here...and surely will become a part of the HWbot database...

Thanks for the invite!

Nice CD,and you can have a nice numbers with that nice set up.Join us.


----------



## Knitelife

My first time to this thread, I may just have to bookmark it. You all really know how to cheer a guy up. This is great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 







I see blood









Heal up quick I want you to be in top form!


----------



## AKAeric

hrmmmm, there is a reason there aren't any ATI cards on this list. 3Dmark isn't compatible with them quite yet, 06 has to be modified to run and 05 wont run at all.

EDIT: and the fact that you can't buy 3dmark01SE anymore.


----------



## CyberDruid

Awesome

Well at least I said hello.


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
hrmmmm, there is a reason there aren't any ATI cards on this list. 3Dmark isn't compatible with them quite yet, 06 has to be modified to run and 05 wont run at all.

EDIT: and the fact that you can't buy 3dmark01SE anymore.

I got them all too run.

o1 - *39442* 3D marks
03 - *36329* 3D marks
05 - *17690* 3D marks
06 - *10366* 3D marks

Total: *103827*

I get a CRAPPY 3Dmark01SE score so that makes me nowhere near the top30.

How can I get the 01SE score up?


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89*


I got them all too run.

o1 - *39442 *3D marks
03 - *36329 *3D marks
05 - *17690 *3D marks
06 - *10366 *3D marks

Total: *103827*

I get a CRAPPY 3Dmark01SE score so that makes me nowhere near the top30.

How can I get the 01SE score up?


I'm not bashing Vista here, I use Vista x64 Business myself and my own scores are currently on the top 30 board. Though you'll notice that my 3DMark01SE score is attrociously low for 8800GTS SLi, this is all down to Forceware drivers available for Vista. There's very little difference between Vista and XP when it comes to 3DMark06, but the older 3DMark's suffer more and more of a performance hit the older the version is. The only way you're getting on that board is if you install XP, or go SLi to increase your scores in the latest 3DMark's.

3DMark01SE takes the biggest hit of all, as Nvidia have to code the components of their Vista drivers seperately now. Before it was simply openGL and Direct3D. However, now they have to code OpenGL, OpenGL SLi, DirectX 9, DirectX 9 SLi, DirectX 10, and DirectX 10 SLi. You have to bear in mind that DirectX versions below DirectX 9 operate without SLi under Vista, regardless of weather you have it enabled or not and this is why 3DMark01SE scores are so bad, it uses DirectX 8.1.


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Thanks for the tip.

Wheres the beef CD? I want to see benchies of the 2900CF.









I am pondering buying one instead of the 8800GTS I have for my 2nd rig.


----------



## CyberDruid

Look on Modki's thread-- I posted them


----------



## nitteo

Damn, so 01,03,05 dont work with the 2900? That sucks.


----------



## CyberDruid

Not so sure about that I'll let you know when I get a chance to run them


----------



## nitteo

Nice run NuclearJock! Those 6850s look like nice OC'ers. I got mine on its way.


----------



## cognoscenti

Mine tomorrow along with new scores!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Mine tomorrow along with new scores!










Mine today









160.51 drivers

2001 79194
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9234481
2003 71865
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5458099
2005 26453
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3288187
2006 18036
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2569495

Total 195548
__________________


----------



## AKAeric

How can you register 01SE anymore? I can't find it anywhere and it won't post to the website without it being registered obviously.


----------



## CyberDruid

Good question...


----------



## ncsa

3DM01 should still be free to download just you will have limited Qty of uploaded scores ... have you tried here to DL a copy


----------



## grunion

If you have an ORB account then 01 should be in your Projects, mine are.
Have you checked?


----------



## Chozart

If it won't upload, just delete a few of the older ones.. (although I have no problems.. I think they have done away with the limit for '01.... I have uploaded a gazillion of them, and nope, no registration)


----------



## ncsa

Don't forget to update your OCN HWBot results









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
200k beckons....

sadly my cooling is not up to the task.

3DMark06:17755Link
3DMark05: 25674Link
3DMark03 74479 Link
3DMark01 78739 Link
Total: 196,647


----------



## nuclearjock

So Iv'e surpassed everyone (for now) in the graphics benches (2001, 05, &06), but I'm ~4k low on 03 because I don't have a sound card









"sounds" (excuse the pun) to me like I have to buy an audio card to compete in a graphics benchmarking competition
















I might just do it to see if I can pop the 200k mark.

I think Tiger and Fry's are open today, trouble is finding a slot for it..


----------



## AKAeric

You need a sound card for 03? I installed XP to just do benchmarks and didn't bother with sound card drivers... hrmmm.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


You need a sound card for 03? I installed XP to just do benchmarks and didn't bother with sound card drivers... hrmmm.


It's the only version that has a sound test.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


So Iv'e surpassed everyone (for now) in the graphics benches (2001, 05, &06), but I'm ~4k low on 03 because I don't have a sound card









"sounds" (excuse the pun) to me like I have to buy an audio card to compete in a graphics benchmarking competition
















I might just do it to see if I can pop the 200k mark.

I think Tiger and Fry's are open today, trouble is finding a slot for it..


03 is a tough nut to crack


----------



## alexisd

I can't get the 13000 in 06,that's the next to work on it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


I can't get the 13000 in 06,that's the next to work on it.



Why not, how close are you now?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Why not, how close are you now?


12770,some of the top rigs get the 13000 with easy.Im with the 158.22 drivers.Maybe time for some omega modded drivers


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


12770,some of the top rigs get the 13000 with easy.Im with the 158.22 drivers.Maybe time for some omega modded drivers










I topped 13K with the 158.45 driver.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I topped 13K with the 158.45 driver.


That is in xp or vista.Im in xp pro.Thank's for your share,rep+


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


That is in xp or vista.Im in xp pro.Thank's for your share,rep+











XP Pro.
Actually I was wrong







Sry
I used the 162.01 from *here*.


----------



## ncsa

@ BigVal

Update has a few typos ...

I am now running 8800 GTS 320 648 / 1044 and

nuclearjock has the top '05 result as well


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


So Iv'e surpassed everyone (for now) in the graphics benches (2001, 05, &06), but I'm ~4k low on 03 because I don't have a sound card









"sounds" (excuse the pun) to me like I have to buy an audio card to compete in a graphics benchmarking competition
















I might just do it to see if I can pop the 200k mark.

I think Tiger and Fry's are open today, trouble is finding a slot for it..


Not necessary. Cogs best run was without sound test.
I tried with/without. No appreciable difference.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


03 is a tough nut to crack











I think I've "cracked" it already, take a look at the graphics portion of the 03 output.

It's the sound I'm missing.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


I think I've "cracked" it already, take a look at the graphics portion of the 03 output.

It's the sound I'm missing.


Once again, it's not the sound.


----------



## Litlratt

It appears to be the feature tests. It's the speed of the Ultras shaders that is giving her the scores.
Correct me if I'm wrong cog.


----------



## cognoscenti

03 is very GPU dependent and high CPU Mhz dont always produce better results in 03.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Once again, it's not the sound.


I stand erected


----------



## charger265

Congo is right.
if you take a look at these orb scores 
[email protected] 3.7 beats X6800 @ 5.2
Link
Just click 8800GTS chipset


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charger265* 
Congo is right.
if you take a look at these orb scores
[email protected] 3.7 beats X6800 @ 5.2
Link
Just click 8800GTS chipset

WT heck are you talking about?
Any E6xxx at 5.2 beats an E6600 at 3.7, let alone a X6800 at 5.2.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
WT heck are you talking about?
Any E6xxx at 5.2 beats an E6600 at 3.7, let alone a X6800 at 5.2.

Look at the card speed, not the cpu speed.
The slower cpu with the faster card scores higher.


----------



## CyberDruid

That's pretty strange.

In fact this whole comp is a little strange, maybe I just don't get it.

Does this array of benchmarks trully determine the top 30 computers? Is the fastest PC truly the one with the highest cumulative score? Or is it just a game: figure out how to optimize for each mark and win...


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Or is it just a game: figure out how to optimize for each mark and win...












and that actually makes it better otherwise you just get the best of everything then win them all.


----------



## CyberDruid

Well as long as you OverClockers are having fun


----------



## Chozart

I always run every 3dmark at the SAME settings. That's the spirit of this ranking in my opinion (i.e., same CPU at same speeds, RAM at same speeds, and GPU at same speeds)


----------



## cognoscenti

I dont think anyone is doing that though.

I guess everyone has a different interpretation of it.

Best score you can achieve with your own hardware is my take on it.


----------



## AKAeric

CD, you need to bench that machine you have on ebay. I got just over 131k with just one card and a [email protected] You could get pretty far up that list with that thing. Bench in XP with 7.5cats for the best score.


----------



## ncsa

LOL ... I cannot believe that this discussion has been reopened, was it not already thrashed out sometime back







...firstly (an assumption here) - but one OC's a system because you can and then there are the rewards at the end - a faster system, an application, oh a bench ... now some work better at different speeds ...







... do you run Pi1M at the same settings as Pi32M?

But if in doubt just make clear the rules up front for those who then wish to follow them ..


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


LOL ... I cannot believe that this discussion has been reopened, was it not already thrashed out sometime back







...firstly (an assumption here) - but one OC's a system because you can and then there are the rewards at the end - a faster system, an application, oh a bench ... now some work better at different speeds ...







... *do you run Pi1M at the same settings as Pi32M?* 
But if in doubt just make clear the rules up front for those who then wish to follow them ..











NO


----------



## LawLIam

I have a question. What makes a good computer? The quality of the parts or someone just throwing 5,000 dollars into a custom build?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LawLIam*


I have a question. What makes a good computer? The quality of the parts or someone just throwing 5,000 dollars into a custom build?


Well $5000 better=quality parts.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LawLIam*


I have a question. What makes a good computer? The quality of the parts or someone just throwing 5,000 dollars into a custom build?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


LOL ... I cannot believe that this discussion has been reopened, was it not already thrashed out sometime back







...firstly (an assumption here) - but one OC's a system because you can and then there are the rewards at the end - a faster system, an application, oh a bench ... now some work better at different speeds ...







... do you run Pi1M at the same settings as Pi32M?

But if in doubt just make clear the rules up front for those who then wish to follow them ..










Not sure which discussion you are refering too. Frankly up until this month I have not had a machine that will rank so I had no real interest in the comp. Hence no questions about the comp or it's structure/requirements/tips/tricks etc.

Now I have a machine I know is fast as stink but still not 100% benchable in our "Top 30" comp due to some limitations of the OS I am operating RE the comp and the tests used.

No complaints here as I could just do like everyone else and run the benchmarks in XP or whatever.. But I feel my questions (not sure about discussion) are legit as I want to understand the point of the "Top 30" thread.

The title of the comp thread bears some study--at least for me--because would not the fastest PCs also be running the most modern OS that takes the most advantage of their great speed/RAM capacity etc...

So IMO it's a fun game for people with top gear to play. Whether it truly represents an adequate measure that would then determine whose rig is fastest is the only point I have questioned.

The details of how the game is played is not something I have really brought up for discussion--as I am not really interested in games, but more in accurate methods to determine how fast a particular set up is, and which set up is the fastest.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LawLIam*


I have a question. What makes a good computer? The quality of the parts or someone just throwing 5,000 dollars into a custom build?


In the shooting sports, I would always tell people to buy all the points they can afford and then practice to get the rest of them. In computing, buy all the points you can afford and then tweak to get the rest of them


----------



## pato88

so when are you guys gonna give my computer a spot in the top 30?


----------



## AKAeric

Top 30 worst? =P


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I dont think anyone is doing that though.

I guess everyone has a different interpretation of it.

Best score you can achieve with your own hardware is my take on it.



I do..

As my posts clearly state.

That may change


----------



## cognoscenti

Thats your choice









BigVal who runs the thread stated the rules which includes provision for different cpu speeds and even different cpus entirely.
As long as the GPUs are the same.

My personal view is that if the hardware is your own, run it.
Its fun trying different ram timings,cpu speeds core clocks etc for the benches


----------



## CyberDruid

We're all about the fun...you can see the years of fun etched into my face....


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
We're all about the fun...you can see the years of fun etched into my face....


----------



## charger265

Hey congo,

I almost got your ultra 06 score with a pair of GTS 640mb.....
You should be able to get more from them, whats going on








What is your secret to 2001se?????


----------



## the_x'ed_man

i could get the top5 if i wanted


----------



## cognoscenti

wow lots of lip coming from the dingoes....lol


----------



## charger265

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_x'ed_man*


i could get the top5 if i wanted
















































"""wow lots of lip coming from the dingoes....lol""""

Its a little old but still funny


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


wow lots of lip coming from the dingoes....lol










that's funny to me...


----------



## Chozart

Good job all









I need my mobo replacement... stupid RAM-eater.. LOL


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_x'ed_man* 
i could get the top5 if i wanted


----------



## Chozart

Of course he can... and so can I. Only thing I'd have to do is buy $5000 worth of computer equipment and have a go at it









He never said he could do it with his current rig... LOL


----------



## CyberDruid

Glad to see Chozart back in the mix!


----------



## Chozart

Not yet ... LOL.. My wallet says 'NO' to $5000 (as does my gf).

Right now, RMA-ing the mobo, getting some really good RAM (thanks CD), and get another 8800GTS... then pray it's as insane a clocker as this one...


----------



## nitteo

Nice runs Ms.MoneyPenny!

Watcha think about the new e6850?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Not yet ... LOL.. My wallet says 'NO' to $5000 (as does my gf).

Right now, RMA-ing the mobo, getting some really good RAM (thanks CD), and get another 8800GTS... then pray it's as insane a clocker as this one...


What happen with the mobo?


----------



## CyberDruid

I think it burns up RAM


----------



## Litlratt

THIS should make things interesting.
I cannot duplicate this run. I was in the room building another computer so I did not watch it. To the best of my knowledge it did not error.
Including this score with the best from this rig will put me well over 200,000.
Thoughts?










edit: previous best was around 71k


----------



## ncsa

Submit it to the ORB and then have a Mod there check it for you ... that will help you crack the 200K barrier


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Submit it to the ORB and then have a Mod there check it for you ... that will help you crack the 200K barrier










The drivers were not fm approved. Can it still be checked? If so, how do I do that? Thx for your help ncsa.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


THIS should make things interesting.
I cannot duplicate this run. I was in the room building another computer so I did not watch it. To the best of my knowledge it did not error.
Including this score with the best from this rig will put me well over 200,000.
Thoughts?










edit: previous best was around 71k


WHOAH!

WHY didnt you submit it to FM?


----------



## CyberDruid

What is the deal with running drivers not FM approved? Can those runs be included here?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
What is the deal with running drivers not FM approved? Can those runs be included here?

You can still send your results to FM even if its not approved. It usually happens with beta versions. AND those drivers ARE included here. But you must have an ORB link.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
You can still send your results to FM even if its not approved. It usually happens with beta versions. AND those drivers ARE included here. But you must have an ORB link.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5462857


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5462857


As far as I KNOW that counts.


----------



## CyberDruid

Wake up and Smell the Silicon!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Wake up and Smell the Silicon!


If you have something to say.....say it.
That's why I asked for thoughts prior to submitting scores.


----------



## CyberDruid

I say that's a SMOKING run...and you should be well pleased.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5462857


Excellent Score!
One question, why the low CPU score, what was your FSB, multi and Ram speed?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Excellent Score!
One question, why the low CPU score, what was your FSB, multi and Ram speed?


450x9 1066


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


450x9 1066



I did 493x8 1:1 and got nearly 500 more for the cpu score.


----------



## CyberDruid

A Higher FSB has proven to add to my scores immensely--more than OCing the GFX.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


A Higher FSB has proven to add to my scores immensely--more than OCing the GFX.


That holds true for me with 05 and 03, but for some reason 06 likes a higher multi


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


A Higher FSB has proven to add to my scores immensely--more than OCing the GFX.


2003 scores appear to be more about gpu than cpu.


----------



## Litlratt

Look at the frame rate of GT3 and 4.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


2003 scores appear to be more about gpu than cpu.



True!
Also 03 is very sensitive to your GFX OC, my last four cards could not run the same OC as they did in 05 and 06.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


True!
Also 03 is very sensitive to your GFX OC, my last four cards could not run the same OC as they did in 05 and 06.


Agreed. I was trying to find something stable as they wouldn't run at 05 and 06 settings. 684 gpu core.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Agreed. I was trying to find something stable as they wouldn't run at 05 and 06 settings. 684 gpu core.


I had to drop from 660>600 before I could even finish 03


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
THIS should make things interesting.
I cannot duplicate this run. I was in the room building another computer so I did not watch it. To the best of my knowledge it did not error.
Including this score with the best from this rig will put me well over 200,000.
Thoughts?










edit: previous best was around 71k


wow!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
What is the deal with running drivers not FM approved? Can those runs be included here?

EDIT: My bad, people can use whatever they want.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
If you have something to say.....say it.
That's why I asked for thoughts prior to submitting scores.


Youve obviously just done something that gave you a 20,000 point lift(lol) so fill us in....

Dont mean to be forward but we have been on the wines all afternoon









Also you crazy overclocker you, that would make you ranked 4th in the entire world for 03! lol


----------



## grunion

There's a function that is labled "Multi Quote"..Ms Triple post


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
wow CD touchy subject!

.

My specialty


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
My specialty









lol so it would seem







but I hear you have a way with words.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
wow CD touchy subject!

Personally I lean towards no but Im sure I have a result somewhere where they are not yet FM approved.
However there are a couple of guys who frequent the top 5 that seem to trawl the internet searching for drivers that will lift their scores.

Yep, and if you look HERE you might remember asking me about them.


----------



## cognoscenti

and there you have it...right on cue comes NJ!


----------



## CyberDruid

This is way more fun than watching WWF


----------



## nitteo

PEOPLE TAKE THIS FRIENDLY COMPETITION TOO SERIOUSLY.

All this antagonizing and extra crap have made this competition lose its fun.

I don't trawl the internet for super-beta-drivers, research for tweaks, volt mod, hard mod, soft mod. The only thing I *might* do is buy a CPU.

I put my system together, run standard OCs in the bios, bench, post scores.

But I guess to each his own.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## nuclearjock

165.01 in addition to improved FPS, has probably the best IQ I've seen so far from Nvidia. It came straight from their tech group.

If FM approved drivers are to be used exclusively, then by all means any and all scores should be obtained using FM approved drivers.

I applaud your use of FM approved drivers coggy.

I assure you, the bottom line difference between a decent FM approved driver, and a "tweaked" beta driver is very small and in many cases not reproducable.

In vino veritas..


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


I assure you, the bottom line difference between a decent FM approved driver, and a "tweaked" beta driver is very small and in many cases not reproducable.


EXACTLY. We ALL know its not the drivers at play here.

Indeed.

In vino veritas..


----------



## CyberDruid

The reason I asked is because the drivers that work best for me are NOT FM approved...but probably will be by the time I get around to running some benches.


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The reason I asked is because the drivers that work best for me are NOT FM approved...but probably will be by the time I get around to running some benches.


You read it here... The Durid's com'n ta git us..


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
wow!









Im late for the dance?Do we have a record holder in here?Great job.6850 killer chip.


----------



## Litlratt

I was not aware of these drivers until someone in a thread asked nuc to try them. There's been no discussion here, that I'm aware of, regarding the use of non fm approved drivers.
Funny, only cog was interested in the 165.01 drivers after I posted the first total score with them.
This is a fluke/error or the Benchmark Gods like me








I made no effort to cheat, I was merely trying to beat a superior systems score in 2003 as I already had in the other 3 marks.
From my understanding of the rules, this is a valid score.
I was concerned about posting the new total as my credibility is more important to me than trying to break 200k in a friendly competition.


----------



## Chozart

Don't care about drivers. If you get a score and a link to your ORB, you're good.

Run it with any drivers you want.... approved or whatnot... who cares. Write your own if you can


----------



## alexisd

The 165.1 are a great benches drivers.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I was not aware of these drivers until someone in a thread asked nuc to try them. There's been no discussion here, that I'm aware of, regarding the use of non fm approved drivers.
Funny, only cog was interested in the 165.01 drivers after I posted the first total score with them.
This is a fluke/error or the Benchmark Gods like me








I made no effort to cheat, I was merely trying to beat a superior systems score in 2003 as I already had in the other 3 marks.
From my understanding of the rules, this is a valid score.
I was concerned about posting the new total as my credibility is more important to me than trying to break 200k in a friendly competition.


Youre all good.

Congratulations on 4th place in th world for 3dmark03!


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow!


----------



## ncsa

Did you take any screen shots showing GPU settings, Details of the Run etc ... as the run was with non-ORB approved drivers it will not appear in their HOF...

BUT should you decide to post it up at the HWBot, it WILL attract attention so be prepared to show that sort of stuff ...









... now you just have to remember what those settings were, nice run









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


.... the Benchmark Gods like me


----------



## AKAeric

So is the table going to get updated in the other thread? I'm kind of anxious to finally see an ATI card on it.


----------



## Litlratt

I've decided that I will not submit the 2003 score.
For no other reason than I do not think that my computer is/was capable of producing it.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


THIS should make things interesting.
I cannot duplicate this run. I was in the room building another computer so I did not watch it. To the best of my knowledge it did not error.
Including this score with the best from this rig will put me well over 200,000.
Thoughts?










edit: previous best was around 71k


Ok I will come out and just say it.

THIS IS TOTAL BULL. This score should not be allowed.

This is obviously a SOFTWARE GLITCH if his hardware stayed the same.

All 3dmarks have a +/- error in the hundreds running the same setup. WHO here has ever received a 33% increase in score from any benchmark running the same hardware?

I am not saying he did this maliciously or intentionally, he just received a GLITCH score. A great one at that. I am sure Futuremark would love to hear and try to figure out why a setup would deviate 33% from the norm. That totally undermines the reason their products exist doesn't it?

To put it in perspective, I believe the top 3 run crazy stuff like 5ghz and LN2 pots.

This score should not be allowed since it obviously deviates from the norm, most likely from a software glitch.


----------



## Litlratt

You were a mere 2 minutes too slow.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


You were a mere 2 minutes too slow.


+Rep

Sorry dude, as you can see I was writing a long winded argument!









From what I have seen and heard from folks here on OCN, your a cool dude.

Its now water under the bridge.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 

Its now water under the bridge.










Agreed.


----------



## nitteo

There is a disturbance in the force, 200k is about to be broken.


----------



## cognoscenti

Shhhh


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
There is a disturbance in the force, 200k is about to be broken.


Strong is the Force in you I sense.


----------



## Chozart

Moved the last three posts overhere... post in the correct thread folks









Yeah.. who be the one







I remember who the first person was who broke 100k


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Strong is the Force in you I sense.

Sorry, my overclocking SCHWARTZ is not as big as Coggy's!









(+rep for the person who PMs me first what movie)


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Sorry, my overclocking SCHWARTZ is not as big as Coggy's!










(+rep for the person who PMs me first what movie)

LOL..SpaceBalls


----------



## alexisd

Ati is back in the top 30.


----------



## MADMAX22

I wanna know when cognoscenti is gonna squeeze those extra points out of her rig and get over 200k.

Oh and I hope that avatar is not here without makeup


----------



## CyberDruid

muahahahahaha


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
I wanna know when cognoscenti is gonna squeeze those extra points out of her rig and get over 200k.

Oh and I hope that avatar is not here without makeup









That was so last week.


----------



## CyberDruid

Makeup--hell that avater needs flesh on those bones....


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


That was so last week.










Oh man I missed it I guess or wasnt thinking. Thanks for the link. Thats very impressive.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Team Red expects more from you M8...


Will do better. Going to install the Tuniq Tower so I can OC the e6850 more...dun worry I expect more from the 2900's


----------



## CyberDruid

We're counting on you...spill some beer on the Ultras or something


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
We're counting on you...spill some beer on the Ultras or something









Lol. I tried mang, OCd the e6850 to 3.75ghz, minimal gains (hundreds only)









I would love to get the e6850 up to 3.9-4.0, but I have to install the Tuniq Tower first. That I cant do until the Weekend.


----------



## alexisd

Nitteo,you can fly high with those reaper stick's,go like 1200,and 5 4 5 4 1T.And overvolt to 2.3 to 2.4 only for the benches.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Nitteo,you can fly high with those reaper stick's,go like 1200,and 5 4 5 4 1T.And overvolt to 2.3 to 2.4 only for the benches.

Tightest I could get them were 4 4 4 12 1t 900mhz. and researching the web, thats how fast most have gotten.

I will try what you suggested though. If it works, that should give me more pts on 2k1!









Edit: I am still learning the P5K Deluxe, it has soooo much more "command lines" than the Striker.


----------



## alexisd

Trust me on this,i did some nice benches that way.And yes the 3d 01 score fly.I did with my 8800gtx 68828 in 3d 01 and those settings in the memory.And the card only 620/2000.And my card is in stock air.http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9235413


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Trust me on this,i did some nice benches that way.And yes the 3d 01 score fly.I did with my 8800gtx 68828 in 3d 01 and those settings in the memory.And the card only 620/2000.And my card is in stock air.http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9235413


Wont boot into XP with that clocking!

Edit: I am still reading/learning about this p5k deluxe mobo, so the problem is probably me.


----------



## cognoscenti

01 will still fly with a 320mb GTS in there...it wants a fast cpu and good ram timings more than anything.


----------



## CyberDruid

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=227243

been having some good runs tonight on 06...17,712 so far...


----------



## MADMAX22

What voltage was that guy at CD


----------



## CyberDruid

3680 was 1.575 PLL 1.7 and 3700 I nudged it to 1.5875 PLL 1.8

Additional increases in voltage would crash.

I managed to get to the CPU test in 06 at 3700 then crash..so I am calling it a night and going back to Folding...


----------



## nitteo

We need to somehow change the TOP 30 to a WEIGHTED SCORE PLATFORM.

Each point in 3dmark06 is harder to earn than each point on 3dmark01.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Where are your benches? YOU TEASE!

Until I feel l like hosing the sys and installing XP or rigging an "external" drive with XP on it I am a spectator--01 will not run in Vista 64 bit for some reason I cannot work around...


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Until I feel l like hosing the sys and installing XP or rigging an "external" drive with XP on it I am a spectator--01 will not run in Vista 64 bit for some reason I cannot work around...

=D I have a barebones install of XP on my eSATA external enclosure. Works great.


----------



## CyberDruid

I may have to get one of those...


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Until I feel l like hosing the sys and installing XP or rigging an "external" drive with XP on it I am a spectator--01 will not run in Vista 64 bit for some reason I cannot work around...

I'm not familiar with how you're set up cd, but I don't see why you couldn't plug in another sata, cut the power to your RAID and install XP on the single sata. BIOS or OS will not see the RAID without power to it.


----------



## AKAeric

with the P5K you can just choose what harddrive you want to boot from first. I have my external and my RAID to choose from. Although I did unplug my RAID's sata cables during the xp install, it wasn't liking the other drives.


----------



## nitteo

You have no excuse now CD. You better beat my score. I am plugging the QX6700 in this weekend.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


with the P5K you can just choose what harddrive you want to boot from first. I have my external and my RAID to choose from. Although I did unplug my RAID's sata cables during the xp install, it wasn't liking the other drives.


You don't have to unplug the sata, just cut power to them.


----------



## AKAeric

lol, I did it the easiest way possible, and since the drives are in plain view, I just unplug the sata cables.


----------



## cognoscenti

P5N32E-SLI you can choose boot disk as well.


----------



## ncsa

V.Nice results there Charger and cores at 702 in SLi is a good set of GPUs... great points for the team Too ... no #23


----------



## CyberDruid

Finally getting a free moment here at the house and I am running the benchmarks in XP on the Sig Rig.

So far 3CMark03 CPU Test 2 has been the killer...settings that work for the others just aren't enough to get through it...

Going with some pretty heft Vcore at 8 x 450...

This will be about the 6th pass and I am getting a little bored,,,lol

I figure once it does make it the score should be pretty decent though...


----------



## Chozart

'03 is the most sensitive of the bunch regarding CPU clocks









Just dropped my new CPU in my rig... that thing runs COOL







Now... overclock that sucker!


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9242170
62672 3D marks 01

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5478849
57685 3DMarks 03

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3342912
23363 3DMarks 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2725771
17976 3DMarks

161,696 Total

Not too bad for a first try...Currently ranks me 13th...


----------



## CyberDruid

Question: F Mark says that unless the games tests are selected it won't submit--but how about CPU scores? Is that a "cheat" that you can use to get around 03 and 05?


----------



## ncsa

V.Nice results and good CPU OC... you only need to run the min. required, ie Games ... don't forget to register and post them up for the OCN HWbot team too


----------



## CyberDruid

Dang I should have known that was what was going on--the CPU tests in 03 and 05 are killing me...Had to get up on the Vcore to even make a pass.

Well I know I can do much much better then by only running the games...thanks for the reply!

Going to do some more optimizing and see what I can pull off.


----------



## cognoscenti

Alot goes unspoken in the secretive world of benchmark freaks....lol


----------



## CyberDruid

No Shibby...as you said before this is a game. And it's hard to play the game when only a few of the rules are actually posted/known. Which works great for those who have figured out the "tricks" but sucks for us newbs









If I had known about that little detail I could have saved myself at least 8 hours yesterday and could have kept my Vcore below 1.6. I never want to see 03/05 CPU tests again









When I can make time again I will see about bettering my scores now that I know unstable clocks will do the do...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
No Shibby...as you said before this is a game. And it's hard to play the game when only a few of the rules are actually posted/known. Which works great for those who have figured out the "tricks" but sucks for us newbs









If I had known about that little detail I could have saved myself at least 8 hours yesterday and could have kept my Vcore below 1.6. I never want to see 03/05 CPU tests again









When I can make time again I will see about bettering my scores now that I know unstable clocks will do the do...

What are you talking about?

I thought CPU tests were part of the benching? I dont do the EXTRA crap in 01/03.

But I thought CPU tests were required for this top 30!


----------



## CyberDruid

I assumed to much...perhaps you have done the same.

I could easily run a higher CPU speed without CPU tests and pass the marks...and I am sure you could too.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I assumed to much...perhaps you have done the same.

I could easily run a higher CPU speed without CPU tests and pass the marks...and I am sure you could too.

And I believe your points are lower if you dont include the CPU tests. Never tried, so yeah, I am assuming this as well.

But looking at everyones benches, and I have yet to encounter someone who HAS NOT ran the CPU tests.


----------



## CyberDruid

I dunno--I am not up to running any more ATM. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I dunno--I am not up to running any more ATM. I will let you know what I find out.


Yeah, I am banned from benchmarking at the moment (by the wife.) I overdid it over the last two weeks and I am in the doghouse!

Nothing a little dinner+gifts+flowers and lots of attention cant fix!


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah it would be great if our lives were like multiple desktops--and we could "partition" ourselves away during the more obsessive moments


----------



## Chozart

*raises hand*

I never run the '03 and '05 CPU tests. They have no influence on the score. I run the bare bones set to get a score, and that's it.

I have compared once, but didn't see a difference. And my scores aren't bad at all (beating several rigs with an 8800GTX)


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for that info!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


What are you talking about?

I thought CPU tests were part of the benching? I dont do the EXTRA crap in 01/03.

But I thought CPU tests were required for this top 30!










The only one I dont run all the test is 01.
The rest I just hit Start benchmark or whatever it is.


----------



## Chozart

I am too lazy for that... I see no point in sitting through all the CPU tests when you don't need them..


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


*raises hand*

I never run the '03 and '05 CPU tests. They have no influence on the score. I run the bare bones set to get a score, and that's it.

I have compared once, but didn't see a difference. And my scores aren't bad at all (beating several rigs with an 8800GTX)


I dunno about that Chozart. In 05 it tells you what you got for the CPU score...I am now officially confused.

EDIT: So in 05 you only run the first three tests?

GT1 - Return To Proxycon

GT2 - Firefly Forest

GT3 - Canyon Flight


----------



## AKAeric

=\\ Those damn CPU tests have been killing me, this stupid B3 gets too hot and takes a dump during the 03 CPU test... hrmmmm


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah it's something that needs some trial and error to find out about...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I dunno about that Chozart. In 05 it tells you what you got for the CPU score...I am now officially confused.


It gives you a CPU score, but that's separate from the TOTAL score. Only in '06 did the CPU score get incorporated in the total score!

Try it.


----------



## cognoscenti

one of the XS guys will know for sure.


----------



## Chozart

Hrnmps... so you don't believe me?


----------



## AKAeric

The big nose makes you look like Pinocchio! =P


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It gives you a CPU score, but that's separate from the TOTAL score. Only in '06 did the CPU score get incorporated in the total score!

Try it.


Wow. So in 03 you only do the bench up to Mother Nature also?

Just wow. That would shave a whole lot of time.

Edit: I was happy about not doing the Crap Tests in 01 (like the doll rag test, etc) I am giddy about this dirty lil secret (if its true.lol)


----------



## AKAeric

Why do I have to read this stuff right before I go to work? Its going to be so slow today and im going to have 9 hours to think about what I want to do tonight.


----------



## Chozart

yep. Mother nature, and that's it.

and you know my scores.


----------



## CyberDruid

I bet all those Nvidia guys knew and just didn't tell us ati guys


----------



## nitteo

No, benchers are generally secretive about their tweaks and tricks.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah I am still waiting for the how-to threads on XS


----------



## Litlratt

I just recently learned which scores counted by clicking on some links that someone had posted, and actually reading and comparing their results to mine.


----------



## alexisd

Dito.
3dMark.exe in real time
Explorer.exe.killed.
Just some tweaks.


----------



## ncsa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I bet all those Nvidia guys knew and just didn't tell us ati guys










Really? I do not think there is anything hidden, it is a matter of reading and studying other results (a lot), the ORB is a good place to look as is the HWBot.. and of course the odd PM ....


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Really? I do not think there is anything hidden, it is a matter of reading and studying other results (a lot), the ORB is a good place to look as is the HWBot.. and of course the odd PM ....










LOL

Correct.

And for the record, I've done this since the very beginning when I started benching for this top-30. And at that time, I was an ATI boy


----------



## charger265

Its all on the net in front of you..... Just do a little reading.








Now thats the cats out of the bag, we might see a shake up of the top 30.....

@ Chozarts
How dare they not believe you


----------



## cognoscenti

Looks like most of the top spots didnt know about it, must give it a try.


----------



## ncsa

I would say that they are just crusing along ..


----------



## charger265

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


I would say that they are just crusing along ..










Need to leave some thing up my sleeve.......








you only need 200 more points more......








Might let you hold top gts for more than one day.


----------



## ncsa

What do you mean behind!! .... oh ic you mean with the same CPU







yes, so either these little legs need to stretch a bit more in '03 or have to make it up from the other 3D's of course there is the ultimate benching tool .. vMODs .. yet to be done


----------



## charger265

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


What do you mean behind!! .... oh ic you mean with the same CPU







yes, so either these little legs need to stretch a bit more in '03 or have to make it up from the other 3D's of course there is the ultimate benching tool .. vMODs .. yet to be done










When you do that Vmod all I will see is dust








I could see you breaking 200k








It sound like you want to do the Vmod.. Push those cores to 732\\1100.
I dont know if the stock cooler will take it...but hey they are only a few hundred $$$$$
Chump change compared to an ultra


----------



## ncsa

Guess you would be use to that ... Red Dust that is









200K on GTS 320 prob a bit steep IMO .. you get what you pay for and better to start an OC from a higher vantage point ... although I did swap my GTX for these two cards ..


----------



## CyberDruid

Bench War!

Lol

I have gotten several very helpful PMs...my next run might be a bit better


----------



## nitteo

Oh drats. Wish I can join. I have both machines in parts, the green machine, both mobos need to go RMA and the red machine, I am finishing the case mod!

Just gonna grab some popcorn and see the fur fly!


----------



## ncsa

Case ... what's that got to do with Benching









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Oh drats. Wish I can join. I have both machines in parts, the green machine, both mobos need to go RMA and the red machine, I am finishing the case mod!

Just gonna grab some popcorn and see the fur fly!


----------



## CyberDruid

You busted 2 mobos already...naughty Nitteo


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You busted 2 mobos already...naughty Nitteo












Striker Xtreme = I suspect V-regs are the cause of death

p5n32e-SLI = Dead on Arrival!







I was so pissed since I drained my loop to dismantle the WC to install this dang mobo, FOR NOTHING. 2hrs wasted, on top of that my wife gave me grief about it.


----------



## Akkarin

Just hit a nice score. 37837

anyone know why i cant install + run 3Dmark01 SE? it gives me a bad file error and closes.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5481677


----------



## CyberDruid

What OS are you running? 01 hates Vista...


----------



## grunion

Why do Quads score so poorly in 05 and 03?


----------



## ncsa

Because they are not running at the same core speed as a dual core ... try turning of 2 cores and wind the CPU speed up of a Quad and you will get the same result...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Why do Quads score so poorly in 05 and 03?


----------



## Chozart

Because '05 and '03 and '01 are single core applications. They don't care how many cores you have... '06 however uses all the cores it can find


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Because they are not running at the same core speed as a dual core ... try turning of 2 cores and wind the CPU speed up of a Quad and you will get the same result...










Do you mean setting the affinity?


----------



## AKAeric

No, turn off cores in the BIOS, this way you get less heat output because 2or3 aren't running


----------



## ncsa

Correct









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
No, turn off cores in the BIOS, this way you get less heat output because 2or3 aren't running


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
No, turn off cores in the BIOS, this way you get less heat output because 2or3 aren't running


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
Correct










I don't see this option in my Bios.


----------



## Richie P

Thought the leaderboard needed some RED scores









Pops up to take 10th place...









Xeon 3060 @ 3.85-3.89Ghz and Crossfire HD2900XT's apparently @ 874-887 core / 999 mem although I've been told ATiTool doesn't work?

01 - 67813
03 - 65287
05 - 24986
06 - 17122

Total = *175208*

Hope the links in the other thread are ok even though they're not 'compare' URLs.


----------



## Richie P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I think your 03,05,06 links are bad.


They not ok? Do they *have* to be compare links? They show the score and system specs :/

I'm gonna be pissed if they're not ok


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richie P*


They not ok? Do they *have* to be compare links? They show the score and system specs :/

I'm gonna be pissed if they're not ok










They're working now, I had to log out of the ORB before I could see them.
They are mixed up though, you have 05 and 06 swapped.

Nice scores for the Red team for sure.


----------



## Richie P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


They're working now, I had to log out of the ORB before I could see them.
They are mixed up though, you have 05 and 06 swapped.

Nice scores for the Red team for sure.


Should've fixed the 05+06 now. The ORB's down for me at the mo tho, I think I crashed it!









How often does that table get updated?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richie P*


Should've fixed the 05+06 now. The ORB's down for me at the mo tho, I think I crashed it!









How often does that table get updated?










Weekly on average.


----------



## Akkarin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


What OS are you running? 01 hates Vista...


XP SP2. and it just gives me broken file errors and closes.


----------



## nuclearjock

If this guy joins our competition, we're gonna have to get serious, (and spend lots of $$$$$)..

Note that's with one Ultra, SLI results to come...


----------



## cognoscenti

01 just wants a cpu at high speed for a good score single or SLi makese little difference.

Fugger like many of the people on that forum use more than just air or water cooling.

That Kingpin guy did 100k with single card wasnt it?


----------



## ncsa

While CPU speed helps a lot in '01 ... SLI helps the Nature run









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


01 just wants a cpu at high speed for a good score single or SLi makese little difference.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
01 just wants a cpu at high speed for a good score single or SLi makese little difference.

Fugger like many of the people on that forum use more than just air or water cooling.

That Kingpin guy did 100k with single card wasnt it?

Dito/LOL. We better start to use some crazy cooling soon.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Glad to see some ATI back in the mix, although the table is still clearly lopsided.
I cant help wonder when AMD will make the top 30 again. Shall we start a betting pool? 2008? 2009?


----------



## CyberDruid

14!


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
14!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


14!


You know who should've had that spot.


----------



## CyberDruid

your a greener


----------



## Jarhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*


Glad to see some ATI back in the mix, although the table is still clearly lopsided.
I cant help wonder when AMD will make the top 30 again. Shall we start a betting pool? 2008? 2009?



When I get my current rig crossfired I'm going to make an attempt at it. I'm hoping the second 2900XT might bridge some of the gap between the Opty 165 and a C2D. The opty won't compete with the C2Ds, but the two 2900XTs might add enough suds to blow by a C2D with only one 8800.


----------



## nitteo

^^ Oh Noes!


----------



## CyberDruid

First rule of order I think ElMike should scrutinize all those Nvidia scores...


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
First rule of order I think ElMike should scrutinize all those Nvidia scores...









I agree, that should give us at least 2 or 3 more weeks to figure out a way to cheat.......err, i mean tweak. Yeah, that's it, tweak.


----------



## bigvaL

ElMikeTheMike is now the owner of this thread!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
ElMikeTheMike is now the owner of this thread!









Great and,Thank's for you'r time bigval.


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks a lot--this thread is GREAT


----------



## Dennisjr13

Found a small mistake, ncsa has the highest 3dmark05 score with 27,981, but nuclearjock's 26,733 is bolded instead as being the highest 3dmark05 score.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
First rule of order I think ElMike should scrutinize all those Nvidia scores...

















nVidia

muhaha, j/k.

I'll get the other thread updated asap.


----------



## Zulli85

ElMikeTheMike is tearing a giant hole in the universe with his Intel and Ati hardware!


----------



## Special_K

Ok, I tried, I really did, but I couldn't manage 20k in 06, I came close once with certain settings but still wasnt in the stable + heat from voltage equation.

3dmark06 = 19752
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2936645

q66 at 3825 (425x9)
ram at 850 4-3-3-3-7 1T
gtx sli at 648/1512/1026
165.01 drivers.

If someone can give me any tweaks to get that extra 248 i'll give anything a shot. I would have to have the cpu around 3900 to hit 20k.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Ok, I tried, I really did, but I couldn't manage 20k in 06, I came close once with certain settings but still wasnt in the stable + heat from voltage equation.

3dmark06 = 19752
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2936645

q66 at 3825 (425x9)
ram at 850 4-3-3-3-7 1T
gtx sli at 648/1512/1026
165.01 drivers.

If someone can give me any tweaks to get that extra 248 i'll give anything a shot. I would have to have the cpu around 3900 to hit 20k.


The 680i chipset love the tight subtimmings,i recomend you get memset 3.3 and work on it.


----------



## Special_K

Thanks alex, i'll test this weekend, got tired of having pc in my brothers old room with the a/c. Pretty funny though. 19.7k on air.


----------



## grunion

Appreciate your invested time ElMikeTheMike









Seems I've been bumped off the list







time to crank the Quad back up to 4.0 and get back on it


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Thanks alex, i'll test this weekend, got tired of having pc in my brothers old room with the a/c. Pretty funny though. 19.7k on air.










I so hate you right now....


----------



## Litlratt

Yeah, that stinkin' evga board is looking better and better.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


ElMikeTheMike is now the owner of this thread!










Thx bigval, we appreciate the time you invested.


----------



## Special_K

Hey, I couldnt even get above 3200 on the quad with the p5n32-e sli board, so you are lucky you are at 3375. Mhil, thats too bad, I always loved you.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Hey, I couldnt even get above 3200 on the quad with the p5n32-e sli board, so you are lucky you are at 3375. Mhil, thats too bad, I always loved you.


Yes, but I would so love to see what mine would do in 06 at around 3.8-4.0.


----------



## CyberDruid

P35?


----------



## Chozart

Took the top spot for a single 8800GTS again







beating a few GTX's in the process.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
P35?

No SLI


----------



## CyberDruid

As Cog would say: SLI is sooo last month


----------



## Litlratt

Not for my purposes.
SLI and/or CF is a necessity for 25X16.
I even have a couple of X1950XTXs in my folder.


----------



## NCspecV81

Hey score update for 3dmark06 to 19,062. Link is in the sig.


----------



## Litlratt

Impressive








You need to submit those kinda results to the HWBot too.


----------



## Litlratt

Is 3825 the highest stable you can get it for benches?


----------



## Chozart

If you never play games on the folder, Crossfire is useless. It's only enabled when in 3D Mode









And P35 does do Crossfire... so I agree with 'Druid..


----------



## CyberDruid

Funny--I am about to revert to a single card from the guilt of not gaming enough to warrant CF...

I like the way it looks in the case..but that's just not a good enough reason to run them both.

So I will transfer one to another rig for a bit...maybe even sell it.


----------



## Special_K

Litlratt, unfortunately, yes. Any more volts and its too hot, any higher clock, unstable. I think it also has to deal with the gtl ref volts again. Nvspec gets his to 3.6 with very little voltage. I require a lot. His is L724A and mine is L723A. So, I don't know.


----------



## CyberDruid

I think the top ten should receive Schrute Bucks.


----------



## StormX2

OMG Cognoscenti has the nnumber 1 computer

it kills me that i could never afford a top end machine
and u seem to have a top end machine liek every other month ^.^

will u be my wife?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
If you never play games on the folder, Crossfire is useless. It's only enabled when in 3D Mode









And P35 does do Crossfire... so I agree with 'Druid..

Agree with him about what?
I was under the impression that he suggested the P35 as I wanted to see what my quad would do at 3.8 to 4.0 in 06.
The P35 is not an option for me as it doesn't do SLI. The evga 680i board is, as they addressed the fsb issue with the quads.
SLI might very well be so last month, but I'm probably going to need it for a few more years.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Litlratt, unfortunately, yes. Any more volts and its too hot, any higher clock, unstable. I think it also has to deal with the gtl ref volts again. Nvspec gets his to 3.6 with very little voltage. I require a lot. His is L724A and mine is L723A. So, I don't know.

I feel your pain. My e6850 was a L722A was requiring about .1 more than what most other people were reporting. I was up to like 1.73 on that thing for suicide runs








My q is a L724A and I'm seriously wanting one of the evga boards. I know they changed their numbering scheme when they started replacing a certain model so which one should I be looking for? The lifetime warranty doesn't interest me unless it's transferrable. Reps for your help.


----------



## Special_K

You want the 680i a1 (has tons of wires and assecories(sp?)) or the t1. It is the same as the a1 but its cheaper since it doesnt have as many wires and extra's


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
You want the 680i a1 (has tons of wires and assecories(sp?)) or the t1. It is the same as the a1 but its cheaper since it doesnt have as many wires and extra's

Thx Special.
I wanted to hold off and see what the next series of chipsets had to offer but you [email protected]#$%@#[email protected] keep posting these enviable scores


----------



## Special_K

With the evga board you can also disable cores. I have ran at 4.0 ghz dual core. But no chance for stability. I think the board still has some bugs. And mike updated without my score.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
With the evga board you can also disable cores. I have ran at 4.0 ghz dual core. But no chance for stability. I think the board still has some bugs. And mike updated without my score.









That's a nice option for some of the other benches.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Agree with him about what?
I was under the impression that he suggested the P35 as I wanted to see what my quad would do at 3.8 to 4.0 in 06.
The P35 is not an option for me as it doesn't do SLI. The evga 680i board is, as they addressed the fsb issue with the quads.
SLI might very well be so last month, but I'm probably going to need it for a few more years.


I was agreeing with 'Druid to get a P35 board and go Crossfire







(again, SLI is so last month







)

More jokingly than serious of course..


----------



## CyberDruid

One day everyone will be Crossfire--at that time I will buy an Nvidia card and tell everyone to go Green...


----------



## eneth

Haha. I <3 my nVidias


----------



## Muhahahaha

As soon as I get these benchmarkers downloaded, I'll see you in the top 30.


----------



## Lelin

The chart is wrong, NCSA 3Dmark05 score should be bold, it's the top one.


----------



## Muhahahaha

So like... how do I validate my scores? I tried to use the "results browser" or whatever, but I need an account or something? I couldn't find anywhere to sign up for an account...


----------



## Muhahahaha

Anyone?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha*


Anyone?


You have to create an acct in orb,is free.Then run the benches and submmit,and go into you'r projects.Then click compare to create the link and that is the one, you need to post in the top 30.


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha*


*I couldn't find anywhere to sign up for an account*


WHERE?


----------



## grunion

There is an option somewhere







once you complete the run.
Submit results should give you the option once online.
It's been so long, sry IDK for sure


----------



## Muhahahaha

Finally found it, thanks. That sucks that you have to run the benchmark just to get access to it. There was a tab on the results page that says "register".









I got 12260 in 06 while running Orthos on all 4 cores, lol.


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


I'm hoping to get Reps replaced by Schrute Bucks.










What are those?


----------



## Muhahahaha

So like... where do I get my compare link? I'm clicking around on the result page, but I have no idea what I'm looking for.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha*


So like... where do I get my compare link? I'm clicking around on the result page, but I have no idea what I'm looking for.



You have to activate and publish the score in Project Manager, once that's done you will get the compare URL for the project.


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You have to activate and publish the score in Project Manager, once that's done you will get the compare URL for the project.


Oh, cool. Thanks!


----------



## cwini

3DMark06 â€" 17,518
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11012025

3SMark05 â€" 21,689
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=11012273

3DMark03 â€" 62,600
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=10989585

3DMark01 SE â€" 57,956
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9256936

Total = 159,763

CPU Model - Intel QX6800, CPU Speed 3.2G, Video Card Model Nvidia 8800 ultra SLI (SLI or Single), Video Card Clockspeeds 630 /1110 base

Thanks,
CW


----------



## Muhahahaha

This is the discussion thread. Post your scores in the benchmarking thread.









I'm finalizing the OC in my sig right now. I'll see you guys at the top.


----------



## Muhahahaha

I only got a total score of 129,097.









What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha* 
I only got a total score of 129,097.









What am I doing wrong?

Oops, I'm dumb. I accidentally had 2x AA turned on for 01SE and 03.









What a relief.


----------



## tonkoshala

I don't get it. If this is a Graphics benchmark shouldn't we just post that...Not CPU quadcore scores because that is where the major jump is coming from...


----------



## CyberDruid

It's a "game" that happens to be called the Top 30...lol


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkoshala*


I don't get it. If this is a Graphics benchmark shouldn't we just post that...Not CPU quadcore scores because that is where the major jump is coming from...










I have retired from this thread after the 200k but...I think this is what you mean

*SM scores:*

*SpecialKs score Q6600 4 x cpu* (very nice too)










*My E6850 2 x cpu*










There is a *2316* points difference between my lowly E6850 and a the Quad core of the top test.
So the overall score ends up being higher because of the obviously superior cpu however the sm scores clearly show better results with the Ultras.
Now assuming you could simply translate the 2316 over to my setup by using the same quad cpu that would render a new score of around 21,000 3dmark points.


----------



## Special_K

Yup, cognoscenti is right, if the two shader mark scores were on my setup, I would have a total of 21,000.







Sorry Cog, just had to.

With 780i chipset coming out in november, new scores will be filling up this topic again. Looks like I know what my tax return will be buying. :X


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Yup, cognoscenti is right, if the two shader mark scores were on my setup, I would have a total of 21,000.







Sorry Cog, just had to.

With 780i chipset coming out in november, new scores will be filling up this topic again. Looks like I know what my tax return will be buying. :X

Keep your eye on the X-38, Special. They might support SLI.


----------



## CyberDruid

_No, I think not._


----------



## VIPERMAN69

RAN GREAT SCORES THIS TIME FOR MY RIG.. OVER 14k .. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE UPDATE MY SCORES ON THE TOP 30.. I SHOULD BE OVER THE 140k NOW... THANKS


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VIPERMAN69* 
RAN GREAT SCORES THIS TIME FOR MY RIG.. OVER 14k .. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE UPDATE MY SCORES ON THE TOP 30.. I SHOULD BE OVER THE 140k NOW... THANKS










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
Updated.

You need to submit all four scores again please.

No Schrute Bucks for you.


----------



## wire

I don't think I could pull into the top 30 with my rig. It's possible though if I could really push my CPU hard.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I don't think I could pull into the top 30 with my rig. It's possible though if I could really push my CPU hard.


I'd say 3.8 and maybe.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I don't think I could pull into the top 30 with my rig. It's possible though if I could really push my CPU hard.


I am in the top-30 (currently 24th), but yes... that's with an E6750 @ 3.85GHz with with my GTS at 675MHz Core/2268 effective mem.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


*19752* - 06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2936645
25067 - 05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3169552
70511 - 03 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5412274
76725 - 01 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9217971

total 192055

06
q6600 at 3825
gtx sli at 656/1026

05,03,01
e6600 at 3902
gtx sli at 656/1026


So you benched only 3dMark06 with the QuadCore, and the other three with the DualCore (prior to an upgrade I'm assuming)?

No cherry picking parts.







One machine, one set of scores, just to be fair and balanced.


----------



## Special_K

I thought we already went through this discussion once and said as long as you owned the parts it's ok. I owned an e6600, and upgraded to the quad? I don't see the issue here.


----------



## Litlratt

I remember the discussion, and was under the impression that it was as Mike said.


----------



## Chozart

I agree with mike. And that is how I bench also. The specs of the machine are listed with the scores, and that heavily implies that ONE machine is to be used.

The thread title is '*OFFICIAL* Top 30 Computers (Graphics Benchmarking)' and NOT '*OFFICIAL* Top 30 Users (Graphics Benchmarking)'.

One computer, meaning that all four benchmarks need to be ran with the SAME CPU/VGA/RAM/MoBo/etc. I run all benchies even at the same overclocked speeds, since those are also mentioned in the table.


----------



## Litlratt

Any type of tweaking was allowed. To include clock speeds.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


I thought we already went through this discussion once and said as long as you owned the parts it's ok. I owned an e6600, and upgraded to the quad? I don't see the issue here.


This is what I remembered too, but BigVal was the owner of the thread then.

I guess new management, new rules...or interpretation thereof.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Any type of tweaking was allowed. To include clock speeds.


Replacing a CPU isn't tweaking









And ok, I guess different clock speeds is ok.

(moving the last bunch of posts to the discussion thread).


----------



## Chozart

This is what Bigval had to say (post 664)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


I said you may benchmark with multiple CPUs but using different video cards for certain tests kind of negates the point of the top 30. I just use the average clock speed for CPUs when the user uses multiple chips but how could I display different GPUs?


Ok, it's up to mike now to make the final call. Bigval allowed it.

I gave my opinion (which is that one computer is one computer







) But.... I'll be posting my new scores probably soon (gaining about 2500 points, which doesn't matter much since it won't gain me any spots







)


----------



## CyberDruid

I am going to see what I get now that I have the DFI tuned up. With stock GFX I am popping off 13K in 3D06...I might be able to register a blip on the radar


----------



## Special_K

If I owned the parts I dont see what the problem is? We already went through this with Cognoscenti and her quad and e6600.


----------



## Chozart

My personal opinion is clear:
It's a COMPUTER benchmark, not a USER benchmark. Thus, one computer should have the SAME CPU/RAM/MoBo/GPU/Etc.

However, in the past, Bigval did allow a CPU swap...

And now it's up to Mike.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
If I owned the parts I dont see what the problem is? We already went through this with Cognoscenti and her quad and e6600.

You need a puppy in yer avvy...puppies even...it's hard to say no to puppies.

I'm a cat man but sometimes puppies are the bomb.


----------



## Special_K

ROFLMAO CyberDruid!!! I'm at work right now, but when I get home, I'll upload the picture of my cat and me.

On topic though. If that's the case that I can't use multiple processors then put me 106th place(whatever I would rank with 1 score) and have my 06 score be top. I won't be able to bench anymore at those speeds for a while until I get the room cleaned out that the system goes in.(it has an a/c unit that I use)


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm at 124k total. Only 14k more to make the list, gah! Must overclock more!


----------



## Ross1308

I shall Dominate You All One Day














Just You Wait And See,.... One Day.


----------



## microman

i'm gonna dominate tomorrow!!!!! got 2 rig with sli ultras one of them has to be able to take it


----------



## Mootsfox

One step closer I'm at 130k total.

It's so fricking loud I don't wanna turn my computer on again.


----------



## CyberDruid

How are you liking the Pro Fox?


----------



## Mootsfox

It's very awesome. I feel like I came from a budget card (X1900XT) to a real card.

Not to say I didn't like my X1900XT, but this one runs circles around it.

Q6600 @ 3608MHz. HD2900PRO at 876/2310.

I can't figure out how to up the voltage on the 2900 yet though.


----------



## CyberDruid

And that is a good thing...

Take it slow...GFX cards seem to be easily destroyed.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


i'm gonna dominate tomorrow!!!!! got 2 rig with sli ultras one of them has to be able to take it


Good luck, you are going to need it.


----------



## CyberDruid

I want quad Crossfire and dual CPUs!







_*Will It Blend?!?*_


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I simply cannot compete without a faster processor speed. Unfortunately I'm still stuck with a crippled 975X/G that can only do 328MHz FSB with since I kind of broke it and killed a USB header. Oh well, I think even coming close with a sub 3GHz quad is nice.


----------



## CyberDruid

Absolutely. I just now fired up my Volt Modified DDR3 board and will be looking for 4 Ghz off my G0. If all goes well I will plug in a pair of HD 2900XT and make sweet love to the Spreadsheet


----------



## cognoscenti

Just thought I would pop in here (my old stomping ground) and say hi...so hi!

Hope all is well with the crazy benchers!

EDIT:Looks like I got post #1000 here too


----------



## CyberDruid

You know you miss the rivalry...come back and play!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You know you miss the rivalry...come back and play!

Her greatest rival (nitteo) retired!









Whats Larry Bird like without Magic Johnson?


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm lining up for a Super Run. Maybe this weekend when I get my Q9450


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'm lining up for a Super Run. Maybe this weekend when I get my Q9450











ooooooooooo I want one of those. share the love! SHARE THE LOVE DAMMIT!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'm lining up for a Super Run. Maybe this weekend when I get my Q9450










Shoot for the gold CD!

Are you really getting a Q9450?


----------



## Mootsfox

So when are you dropping 3dmark2001se?

It's lonely at the bottom, and being the only single card ATI, and the only PRO


----------



## CyberDruid

I am getting 9650 later on this wek.

But the 6600 is no slouch either http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=258651

And I am only 600 points from 20K in 06.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


So when are you dropping 3dmark2001se?

It's lonely at the bottom, and being the only single card ATI, and the only PRO










Hopefully once the new 3dMark comes out.


----------



## Litlratt

20,068


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


20,068


Congrats in the 20000.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
20,068

I am going to get that one day Good Work


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Congrats in the 20000.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I am going to get that one day Good Work










Thx guys, I was thrilled.
There's room to tweak, but stability is a major issue.


----------



## CyberDruid

As always.


----------



## Litlratt

Currently testing the EVGA A1 board at 3.82 for a 24/7.
If I'm able to do with it what I think that I can. The GTXs might break 200k.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Due to my current schedule and other unforeseen events, I'm simply not able to keep up with the Top 30 Benchmarking thread as much as I should be.

If there are any volunteers that would like to take over the two threads, please send me a PM and I'll forward your name to BigVal or another director that can make the switch.

Only requirements as I see it are: You should be able to update it as regularly as possible (ie, more than I've been doing!) and be an OCN regular!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CyberDruid

We need a new bench monkey guys...


----------



## microman

i wonder why i have never tried to get in on this whole top 30 thing i should be at least top 10


----------



## CyberDruid

At least. The 01 SE is a PITA. Ha;f the time I cannot get it to submit. I wish we could kill off 01 altogether: it would make it less of a hassle to run them.

Go for it man I sure you would do well.


----------



## microman

i have no video cards right now or else i might give it a try


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Currently testing the EVGA A1 board at 3.82 for a 24/7.
If I'm able to do with it what I think that I can. The GTXs might break 200k.


Go for it litlratt,i think you can make the 200k.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Go for it litlratt,i think you can make the 200k.


That was with one of EVGA's 680i boards alex. I didn't have any luck whatsoever with those. I was 0 for 4. I have a 780i with a QX9650 that I'm testing now and so far am rather impressed.
Prob is one of my vcards quit working so I'll have to rma it before I can get serious again. Single card did just over 15k in 06 with cpu at 4Ghz. I expected more


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK01 82022

3DMARK03 73609

3DMARK05 27418

3DMARK06 22048

Total 205097

It's going to take a bit more than 4.2 to catch ncsa


----------



## CyberDruid

Apparently


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


We need a new bench monkey guys...


QFT!

Again, if you want the job please PM ASAP, TIA OCN.


----------



## ncsa

Very good







... need to work on the GPU -- run the Core at 648 and you will see a jump, the GTX has the legs ... plus set both fans at 100% - use the nVidia Beta tool to control both fans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


3DMARK01 82022

3DMARK03 73609

3DMARK05 27418

3DMARK06 22048

Total 205097

It's going to take a bit more than 4.2 to catch ncsa


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
Very good







... need to work on the GPU -- run the Core at 648 and you will see a jump, the GTX has the legs ... plus set both fans at 100% - use the nVidia Beta tool to control both fans

Yes, a couple of the runs were at 648. I had some issues that I was trying to resolve and one card is on air, the other is on water. I'll get my water block back on there and see if I can do some runs at 675 and 684 again. That, in itself, still isn't going to catch you.


----------



## cwini

My first night with the 9650...

Very little oc'ing, SLI enabled, but not 3 way...

Look in your mirror - first post, just breaking in thermally...

3dMark01 SE76,171
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9323243

3DMark0373,820
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13610591

3DMark0525580
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13610442

3DMark0621179
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13610307

Total196,750


----------



## Litlratt

3dmark01 84451

3dmark03 74456

3dmark05 28541

3dmark06 22723

Total 210071


----------



## Mootsfox

God damn.

Very nice.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


3dmark01 84451

3dmark03 74456

3dmark05 28541

3dmark06 22723

Total 210071


Congrats Litlratt







In your monster score.I think you take the first place.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Congrats Litlratt







In your monster score.I think you take the first place.


Thats my boy!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Congrats Litlratt







In your monster score.I think you take the first place.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Thats my boy!










Thx guys. But ncsa is going to be tough to beat with my rig. Speed is still King and us conventional coolers can't keep up with phase, etc.
I don't think I've maxxed yet, but I also don't think there's another 10k in this thing.


----------



## CyberDruid

Amazing work man! A real inspiration.


----------



## cwini

Things are looking up...

4.0 on the QX9650 with minimal vc oc'ing...

3dMark01 SE79,620
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9324224

3DMark0377,114
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13653774

3DMark0526123
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13653562

3DMark0621457
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13653449

Total204,314


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

If anyone is interested in taking over the Top 30 threads, please let me or a director know ASAP!! I'm no longer able to keep up with it!


----------



## Litlratt

3DMARK01SE 87315

3DMARK03 74846

3DMARK05 28826

3DMARK06 23247

Total 214,234


----------



## CyberDruid

Man...that's a helluva score to match...but I am gonna try...


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Man...that's a helluva score to match...but I am gonna try...


It wouldn't surprise me if you got up and over it.
Good luck


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I might have to break out the phase...


----------



## cwini

3dMark01 SE84,605
Linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/pr...6&XLID=9325384

3DMark0378,717
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13705051

3DMark0527646
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13704219

3DMark0622410
linkhttp://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...0&UID=13704418

213,378


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


If anyone is interested in taking over the Top 30 threads, please let me or a director know ASAP!! I'm no longer able to keep up with it!


PM sent. I don't post much but I'm happy to take over.


----------



## Tricky

Yeah.. Those scores havent been updated in a long time.. I'd be in the top 30 if...


----------



## Fierceleaf

Cwini, you have an impressive 3dmark 03 score, care to share what the driving force behind that score is?

3DMark03 90472 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5719550

I noticed that was run in vista...


----------



## CyberDruid

I am going for it sometime tonight after it calms down here. I think the Sig Rig will pack a pretty good punch...


----------



## Fierceleaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I am going for it sometime tonight after it calms down here. I think the Sig Rig will pack a pretty good punch...

Goodluck CD, Im looking forward to the scores.


----------



## CyberDruid

I don't think I can beat the Maximus SE yet...we'll see.


----------



## cwini

I was just playing with Vista in a dual boot and the Benchmarks "jumped" off the chart - only for 03. My guess is that it may be more hardware dependent for video?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i have noticed that 03 runs much better in vista when using SLI... not really sure why though.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i have noticed that 03 runs much better in vista when using SLI... not really sure why though.


Interesting


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwini*


I was just playing with Vista in a dual boot and the Benchmarks "jumped" off the chart - only for 03. My guess is that it may be more hardware dependent for video?


Doubtful that Vista "jumped" 12,000+ points.
Not that I doubt your integrity.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Could everyone please read *this post*.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i think there's a little mistake, isn't littleratt supposed to be above me?


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I got a new rig up and running for some extreme clocking...let's see how it plays...


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i think there's a little mistake, isn't littleratt supposed to be above me?

Sorry about that, my head's been a litltle bit cabaged recently. Too many late nights working at the student's venue. I've since corrected this error.

Keep posting the scores people.


----------



## cwini

What do you mean??


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwini* 
What do you mean??

you were below me on the list even though you had a higher score before but he fixed it now.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwini* 
What do you mean??

I meant what i said. Fierceleaf asked you this.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf* 
Cwini, you have an impressive 3dmark 03 score, care to share what the driving force behind that score is?

3DMark03 90472 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5719550

I noticed that was run in vista...

You replied with this......

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwini* 
I was just playing with Vista in a dual boot and the Benchmarks "jumped" off the chart - only for 03. My guess is that it may be more hardware dependent for video?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but your reply suggests that Vista was the driving force behind your score.


----------



## cwini

the 3 way SLI did not do a thing for any of the other benchmark scores, otherwise I would have posted them too.


----------



## CyberDruid

I am going to take a run with the QX9650/P5K3 and 3870X2 today just to get it out of my system....


----------



## Litlratt

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9331260 88055

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5734845 87953

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3981504 29224

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4901661 23332

Total 228564

Total 228564

That dual booting stuff works


----------



## CyberDruid

wow

Best I could do with a single 3870X2 was about 180K


----------



## alexisd

Im ready to say bye to the top 30 systems.Was fun be there for almost 2 yrs,now let all those monsters rig's come over.Anyway i can't upgrade for now.Have the best of the luck to all of you.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Im ready to say bye to the top 30 systems.Was fun be there for almost 1 yr,now let all those monsters rig's come over.Anyway i can't upgrade for now.Have the best of the luck to all of you.









We'll miss you alex. Good luck with your present endeavors


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
We'll miss you alex. Good luck with your present endeavors









Thank's ,Litlratt,i bet you goin to have the lead with you'r 3 sli.
And my other hobby take some time and money too.Maybe in the future im back in the top 30 who know.I remember even be in #10 with the 7950 sli volt mod/lol.But today you new real monster rig to get good scores.I always like this section of this great forum.


----------



## Litlratt

I'd be there if it was updated now, but I don't expect it would last.


----------



## Special_K

It's been a while since I have posted on here. I didnt run the 03 and 01 benchmarks but I did run 06 and 05 recently.
q6600 at 3825
06 - 20053
05 - 25143
e6600 at 3900
03 - 73968
01 - 76725
Total - 195,889

I know my scores cant go on the list because I have different cpu's but its still fun to see how my system ranks.


----------



## CyberDruid

My latest runs with the sig rig would have demoted me









I don't need that...

Just installed 8.2 so maybe I can get a bit more...


----------



## Litlratt

CPU clock CD?


----------



## CyberDruid

I was benching at 4ghz with stock GPU

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=311690 4.1 for the Futuremark Scores
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=311735 4.23 max at .4Vcore

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5193905 20,141 06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3999638 26,607 05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5727884 66,928 03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9333145 67,259 01
180,935 total


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9331260 88055

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5734845 87953

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3981504 29224

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4901661 23332

Total 228564

Total 228564

That dual booting stuff works










So running vista on mark03 raised your score 13000?
Is it because of three way sli or what?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsclincoln*


So running vista on mark03 raised your score 13000?
Is it because of three way sli or what?


Yes


----------



## ncsa

Guess you don't read your PMs









Incorrect GPUs ... I have 8800 GTS 512 as was previously posted, not Ultras.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Updated.

If I miss a score then please PM me or post in the discussion thread if you can. This thread is intended for posting scores. It also keeps the thread clear of clutter each time I post "updated" too.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
Guess you don't read your PMs









Incorrect GPUs ... I have 8800 GTS 512 as was previously posted, not Ultras.

Sorry, I did notice that when I read it a couple of weeks ago, but it slipped my mind to change it when I was checking the scores on links. I've just corrected this.









As people can likely see, some of the clock frequencies for some members cards haven't been entered. This is as the ORB links aren't reliable for confirming clock frequencies for graphics cards and also down to the fact that some members haven't been posting what clocks their cards were running at. I've added their scores though as the confirmation of an ORB link is the most important item though.

When it comes to the board I've been mulling over a few suggestions that a couple of the members have made. Of course before any changes are made (if at all) we should discuss them. This is based on a thread created by ElMiketheMike some weeks ago, a couple of the PM's I've recieved and general posts that have been made in the past.









I'll be posting a suggestion thread tomorrow.


----------



## ncsa

GPU clocks are wrong ..

SLI 8800 GTS 512 G92 @ 820 /1080


----------



## Gri3f3r

Any of you think I can get 20k in 06? Right now I'm stuck in a whole at 17.8k.


----------



## CyberDruid

You will need to get that E8400 up to at least 4.6 ghz.


----------



## Gri3f3r

Yea I'm not hitting 4.6.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r* 
Yea I'm not hitting 4.6.

Send me your E8400 and I'll send you one of my Quads, 20K for sure


----------



## CyberDruid

With my set up I tried the E8400, the Q6600 and the QX9650 and they all fall a few points short...but I was not pushing any of it as hard as I could.


----------



## Gri3f3r

So a quad core really does make that much difference in benchmarking? But in real world performance I'm still running games faster (that don't use quadcores) right?

Anyway I don't think I can hit 4.6 on this board without going to unsafe voltages. If I can I don't know how to which can be a real possibility since I'm new to overclocking.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r*


So a quad core really does make that much difference in benchmarking? But in real world performance I'm still running games faster (that don't use quadcores) right?


Yeah quad's make a big difference in benchmarking but theoretically higher clocked dual cores run single threaded games faster... although your not really going to see much of a difference between say a 4 ghz dual core and 3.6 ghz quad, heck I'd be surprised to see any difference!


----------



## NCspecV81

IMHO to encourage more members to take part into the benchmarking, it may be beneficial to offer seperate lists based on the number of graphics cards since there will be anything up to 4 card configurations now.


----------



## CyberDruid

I think the Top 30 needs a serious overhaul...the Vista/XP split and the Multi-GFX runs that are imminent will make a hash of the rankings...

I am looking forward to the 8.3 drivers...I have seen 31K runs!


----------



## Jkenzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
IMHO to encourage more members to take part into the benchmarking, it may be beneficial to offer seperate lists based on the number of graphics cards since there will be anything up to 4 card configurations now.

Aggreed, I think there are only three single gpu setups in the list right now.


----------



## Litlratt

Personally, I don't care what the rules are, as long as we can understand and comply with them. I believe the spirit and intent of the thread starter should be seriously considered when changing that particular thread.

Multiple threads and/or multiple categories within a thread would surely be a headache for anyone attempting to monitor/update. If the stats could be sorted by clicking with the high score being the primary sort, it would make someone's life a lot simpler.


----------



## cwini

Just tell us what the rules are and then stand back.

and, congrats to Litratt for taking over first place - I've been away, but have some scores to post...


----------



## The_Black_Knight

IMHO I think it should be seperate lists for Vista and XP and maybe bumping upto a Top 50 for each especially with the amount of members on here with advanced systems they have, gives alot better chance to see your system ranked among fellow OCN members


----------



## CyberDruid

Good point


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Black_Knight*


IMHO I think it should be seperate lists for Vista and XP and maybe bumping upto a Top 50 for each especially with the amount of members on here with advanced systems they have, gives alot better chance to see your system ranked among fellow OCN members


There's gonna have to be if the latest 3dMark has anything to say about it. It'll only run on Vista machines. It's time for '01 to go as well. Replace it with PcMark or something.


----------



## CyberDruid

I am sick of running 01...I feel like it's 2002 and I just built my uber P4 2.4....


----------



## t4ct1c47

Although I have been given the duty of simply updateing the opening post in the Top 30 board, I would also like to improve it as necessary.

I've read through some of the recent comments made here and am in the process of decideing how to improve the board. I would appreciate it if any of the regular Top 30 contributers could post some of their own suggesions *here*.

I don't want to make any changes that may piss everybody off, and this is why your input is needed.


----------



## Fierceleaf

I think replacing 01 when 3dmark vantage is open to the public would be adequate.

Running with the same hardware should be mandatory. No swapping cpu's or gpu's to gain more points. To me thats like having your name up there twice running two different cpu's. This is an overall representation of what a certain configuration of hardware can do when its pushed to its limits. Not what this cpu and this gpu togther get me in this mark and this gpu gets me in this mark and this cpu gets me in this mark.

Running your hardware at different speeds or clock settings should be allowed.

Using multiple OS should also be allowed for now. But when 3dmark vantage hits everyone is going to at least have vista to make the top 30, so when it does, change to vista only.

my 2 cents.


----------



## HauntSheep

57 3DMark06...Marks away from 10,000 - Nifty


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats to Fierceleaf and the Red team for taking over number 1 in the Top 30


----------



## CyberDruid

HOly Crap: Great work man!


----------



## NCspecV81

wow talk about a blow out for 1st place!


----------



## cognoscenti

Flashback


----------



## CyberDruid

My how time flies.

Nehalem is already the buzz...by the time I get my ST up to speed it'll be old hat


----------



## CyberDruid

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=329506 4 ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5749700 22,442 in 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4100541 27,089 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5771262 95,763 in 03

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9349618 48,670 in 01

Total:193,964

I can't figure out what is up with that 01 and 03 scoring...it's way lower than I think it should be.


----------



## Litlratt

I thought I read somewhere that your quadfire wouldn't work in XP DirectX 8.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=329506 4 ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5749700 22,442 in 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4100541 27,089 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5771262 95,763 in 03

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9349618 48,670 in 01

Total:193,964

I can't figure out what is up with that 01 and 03 scoring...it's way lower than I think it should be.

You should be getting 100K in '03. 01 you basically have to run in XP. I get the same crappy score. I'm boycotting the top 30 until 01 is removed.


----------



## CyberDruid

Oh...well I don't have dual boot on that rig and am not planning on going that way...it's our Family HTPC and media server/gaming rig etc...I guess I could plug in another drive if I get the itch.

Thanks


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I thought I read somewhere that your quadfire wouldn't work in XP DirectX 8.


It looked wierd as hell when I was running it...like an old film jumping. Lol...that might explain. Well screw it then. If we are going to be running DX10 cards and the latest gear this is not going to fly.

We need to revamp the comp so that it supports the latest gear.

I mean seriously...

How can this be called the "Top 30" if it only supports last gen HW? It's like penalizing anyone that wants to build a cutting edge rig right?

If anyone else feels that way let our go-to man know it's time for a change.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


How can this be called the "Top 30" if it only supports last gen HW? It's like penalizing anyone that wants to build a cutting edge rig right?

If anyone else feels that way let our go-to man know it's time for a change.


Agreed. Maybe it's time for an entirely new thread then if no one can make the decision. There's been lots of talk about it...and that's about it.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Flashback










LOL i was in 10 place then,now for 10th place you need 200,000.And only goin to get harder to get 200,00 unless you have the rig combo.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


How can this be called the "Top 30" if it only supports last gen HW? It's like penalizing anyone that wants to build a cutting edge rig right?

If anyone else feels that way let our go-to man know it's time for a change.


After much thought 3DMark01SE is being removed from the Top 30 boards as the pros for its removal outweigh the cons.

Hopefully more people will be taking an interest now that they don't have to dual boot in order to make up for no SLi/Crossfire support in Vista.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Agreed. Maybe it's time for an entirely new thread then if no one can make the decision. There's been lots of talk about it...and that's about it.


There's really no need for a new thread in my opinion. When I created the Changes to Top 30 board thread a few weeks ago I had to make sure that enough time was given for people to submit their input. Unfortunately that thread barely made two pages, but nevertheless the gist of what the regulars wanted came across pretty well and so 3DMark01SE has been sent the same way as Aquamark.

Anyway, time for you to finally submit those HD3870X2 Crossfire scores me thinks.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

well, i dropped down 2 places, but all in all i'm happy with the change, it seems like it's for the better.


----------



## NCspecV81

Top 4 spots are held by ATI owners now.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Top 4 spots are held by ATI owners now.


Be five if I entered mine









But for how much longer?
GX2 scores are looming.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Be five if I entered mine









But for how much longer?
GX2 scores are looming.



The tweaktown sli gx2 scores with qx9650 were not very promising!


----------



## Litlratt

Supposedly, there will be quad drivers on the 25th.
Congrats to the Red team.


----------



## zlojack

Man, I thought I'd had some good runs today, but I can't get near Fierceleaf!

Was that on any special cooling?


----------



## Fierceleaf

Zojack: its on air, just crank up the clocks on the 9650 if you can and you should have no problem


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf* 
Zojack: its on air, just crank up the clocks on the 9650 if you can and you should have no problem

I'm going to try that. Last night I tried to get it to 4400 but no luck...

I think I might have a crappy QX9650


----------



## fpliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I'm going to try that. Last night I tried to get it to 4400 but no luck...

I think I might have a crappy QX9650









What vcore do you need for 4.0? What's your VID?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fpliii* 
What vcore do you need for 4.0? What's your VID?

VID is 1.12

Vcore for 4.0 GHz is 1.4ish...

I've been testing it and it ran 18 hours at 9.5 x 421 on 1.41

Then last night 10 x 400 on 1.4

This is in CPUZ...obviously I set them slightly higher in bios.


----------



## NCspecV81

send me that qx9650 and I'll test'er out for ya!


----------



## fpliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
VID is 1.12

Vcore for 4.0 GHz is 1.4ish...

I've been testing it and it ran 18 hours at 9.5 x 421 on 1.41

Then last night 10 x 400 on 1.4

This is in CPUZ...obviously I set them slightly higher in bios.

hmmm, not terrible, but a bit higher than mine...a couple of guys in the chat last night were better off, though...somebody (I forget who) hit [email protected]


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
send me that qx9650 and I'll test'er out for ya!











I'll play with it a little more and see how it does, but otherwise it might be hitting ebay...


----------



## fpliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 









I'll play with it a little more and see how it does, but otherwise it might be hitting ebay...

Hm, I'm curious to see how mine stacks up against everyone...we need a Core 2 Extreme thread where everyone can weep about needing high voltages (except the select few with amazing VID's)

EDIT: 200 posts! More than I've had on any forum before...seems I'm here to stay....


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fpliii*


Hm, I'm curious to see how mine stacks up against everyone...we need a Core 2 Extreme thread where everyone can weep about needing high voltages (except the select few with amazing VID's)

EDIT: 200 posts! More than I've had on any forum before...seems I'm here to stay....










Let's do that. All the other CPU's have their own threads, why not ours?


----------



## Schroedinger

Well, I'm new here but I got a decent score last night just testing out Rivatuner, 12337 without any CPU overclock on my 8800GT. Ran the 8800GT at 666 core/1665 Shader/1030 mem (Yeah, I know, lame but amusing).

Once I figure out how to get the clocks on my CPU up maybe I can hit this list... Having a bit of trouble with FSB issues at present.


----------



## Chozart

Ouchie. Things have changed a bit around here









I remember being the 'top dog' with just over 100k (and that was INCLUDING the 3DMark01 score!).

Now, I am in that dark gray area together with everybody else.

BUT... *heavy Austrian accent* 'I'll be back'

In a while... probably a long while


----------



## zlojack

It's obvious that the best systems are the most expensive ones.









That said, we should have a sort of "dollars per point" thread or something. Then we could see not just who has the most money to spend on hardware, but who gets the most out of their hardware.


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
VID is 1.12

Vcore for 4.0 GHz is 1.4ish...

I've been testing it and it ran 18 hours at 9.5 x 421 on 1.41

Then last night 10 x 400 on 1.4

This is in CPUZ...obviously I set them slightly higher in bios.

Really? Mine needs 1.34 for 4.0 but anything higher than 4.0 the voltage takes a jump to 1.42+, highest 06 run was 4.2GHz, I had it to 4.4 for some superpi but I don't like those voltages very much.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deezle98*


Really? Mine needs 1.34 for 4.0 but anything higher than 4.0 the voltage takes a jump to 1.42+, highest 06 run was 4.2GHz, I had it to 4.4 for some superpi but I don't like those voltages very much.


Sounds like you got a nice chip... I'm still happy with mine, but .05v less vcore would make me even happier.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


It's obvious that the best systems are the most expensive ones.









That said, we should have a sort of "dollars per point" thread or something. Then we could see not just who has the most money to spend on hardware, but who gets the most out of their hardware.


Dollars per point column now thats a good idea. I would likely lose but I like the idea nonetheless.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*


Dollars per point column now thats a good idea. I would likely lose but I like the idea nonetheless.


So would I!









But it would be interesting to see, and also give guys looking for "bang for buck" systems an idea of what hardware to buy.

Fierce, BTW, I need to know your secret bro!

I bumped my CPU to 4.4 last night, put my GPUs at 925/1100 and STILL couldn't catch your 06 score









I wouldn't do a full run of 05 at that speed, while in 03 I had to downclock the GPUs to 875/1050 for the 108k run.

You gotta tell!









Is it the RAID0 Raptors?


----------



## arekieh

lol top6 scores are all ATI FTW!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


It's obvious that the best systems are the most expensive ones.









That said, we should have a sort of "dollars per point" thread or something. Then we could see not just who has the most money to spend on hardware, but who gets the most out of their hardware.


That's a great idea. And it would be very helpful to other members to see the way it works.

Not sure how that would be implemented...perhaps in a seperate thread that takes the entries in the Top 30 and breaks them down to rough estimates for the base HW...

Basically the CPU/RAM/Mobo/GFX are key and to some extent the HDDs and PSU...but in essence the rest of the parts do not effect the scoring so those would be the elements to price and graph.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


That's a great idea. And it would be very helpful to other members to see the way it works.

Not sure how that would be implemented...perhaps in a seperate thread that takes the entries in the Top 30 and breaks them down to rough estimates for the base HW...

Basically the CPU/RAM/Mobo/GFX are key and to some extent the HDDs and PSU...but in essence the rest of the parts do not effect the scoring so those would be the elements to price and graph.


I think that sounds about right.

Like the "Top 30 Bang for Buck Systems" or something. I'm thinking maybe we should use MSRP in USD just to sort of have an apples to apples comparison. Otherwise you'll get User A saying "well I only paid X dollars and I get X score because I got my GPU on sale so I should be ahead of User B" etc etc.


----------



## CyberDruid

Or it may be easier/more fair to lump them into $500 notches...from $500- $5000 oir something...


----------



## zlojack

Yeah. I guess it depends on who wants to keep the list.

I mean, MSRP is a benchmark that can't be argued. It is what it is. If we compile a good database of MSRP's, we could just apply that to the scores.

For example, my system:
2 x 3870 X2 - $449 x 2 = $998
4GB Muskin Redline XP2 8000 = $175
Maximus Formula = $260
QX9650 = $999

Total = $2432

PP$ = 66

Now in the case of NCSpecV81
3870 X2 = $449
3870 = $230
Tracers = $92
E8400 = $183

Total = $954

PPD = 159

(wow, I should have kept my E8400








)


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

What about the ever fluctuating prices of hardware?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
What about the ever fluctuating prices of hardware?


That's my point with the MSRP....

I mean, it's not perfect, of course, but at least it's a reasonable benchmark.


----------



## CyberDruid

Perhaps date of build can determine MSRP. Although prices fluctuate at any particular date they are all the same for that date.

Someone that builds a 965 Rig today is getting better PP$ than if it was cutting edge a year ago...the prices are a third lower.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Perhaps date of build can determine MSRP. Although prices fluctuate at any particualr date they are all the same.

Someone that builds a 965 Rig today is getting better PP$ than if it was cutting edge a year ago...the prices are a third lower.


That's a good idea.

Of course, we'd need to research some MSRPs, because it wasn't easy for me to find a couple of the ones I searched for last night. Again, it's a good list, but especially it would be helpful for us to determine the best balance of performance per dollar, which will be a big help to many users when they build and buy.


----------



## CyberDruid

I can see a "Best Bang" award


----------



## ThePenguinator.

Ya that would be cool to have the best bang for you buck award to the person who scored the best with a not so expensive computer, or a less expensive one.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

I'm not sure I want to be reminded how much I spend on computer parts either.


----------



## benfica101

i just scored 13980 on 3damark 06 with a E6600 @ 3.7Ghz runing watercooling, its great.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


I'm not sure I want to be reminded how much I spend on computer parts either.










Tell me about it









After the little calculation I did with my system vs. NCSpecV81's, I decided not to think about it anymore


----------



## CyberDruid

I know I could get a prize for "Cash Guzzler" per points.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I know I could get a prize for "Cash Guzzler" per points.



You need to use the "LA LA LA LA I can't hear you" argument there. There's no such thing as "justifying the cost" on this stuff. It's about having the biggest beast...

Plus, SkullTrailz is in a league of it's own.


----------



## Chozart

I like the points per dollar idea. I'll think a bit, consider some scenarios (how exactly to do this? is the date of build the measure, or the current pricing of the hardware? Few issues to work out). Then, I'll touch base with other directors about it.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Perhaps a new thread should be created temporarily detailing exactly how the points per $/Â£ scheme should work. A poll could be included to see if the majority of contributers want the change.


----------



## CyberDruid

A seperate thread to be sure..this one is fine as is...

And rather than a "Comp" more of a "Ranking"

I think taking the 30 rigs here and then simply ranking them by "efficiency" (fool economy?) would be fascinating as an addendum to this thread


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I know I could get a prize for "Cash Guzzler" per points.

I'd probably get the performance for least $$$ since my QX was free


----------



## cognoscenti

Is it true about the ati x2 cards for great 3dmark scores but not very good game performance?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Is it true about the ati x2 cards for great 3dmark scores but not very good game performance?


I was getting the opposite impression...game well score low









But I may have just not gamed enough.


----------



## zlojack

Mine seem to be doing great in both.

I get the same frames with my 3870 X2 CrossfireX as I did with just a single 3870 X2, but with all AA and AF on full in COD4 for example.

I've yet to play a game that I can't max out, except nVidiCrysis...


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah I get ridiculously low FPS in Crysis bench


----------



## Deezle98

Here's my newest results at 4.33GHz.
Update. [email protected] 4.33GHz, SLI 8800GTs 700/2000
3D06 22294
3D05 27969
3D03 72139
Total 122402
Does anyone know why my 03 and 05 scores are so low since my 06 score is good enough to be around top 5-7ish.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deezle98*


Here's my newest results at 4.33GHz.
Update. [email protected] 4.33GHz, SLI 8800GTs 700/2000
3D06 22294
3D05 27969
3D03 72139
Total 122402
Does anyone know why my 03 and 05 scores are so low since my 06 score is good enough to be around top 5-7ish.


your 03 score is fine, the really high runs were done with 4 GPUs, and 03 is really good at not being so bottlenecked by the CPU.


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


3DMARK03 98198

3DMARK05 26304

3DMARK06 22276

Total = 146,778


I'm still wondering why I have slightly better 05 and 06 scores to Litlratt yet his 03 score is like 26,000 higher than mine


----------



## Litlratt

Read core2s answer again.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

so how is vantage going to fit into the top 30?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
so how is vantage going to fit into the top 30?

Replace 03?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Replace 03?


i sure hope not, 03 is one of the best imo.


----------



## noodle

any luck for me getting in there?


----------



## nitteo

e6600 still in the mix!


----------



## zlojack

Just add Vantage score on top.


----------



## t4ct1c47

3DMarkVantage has been added.

The trial version can only be run once but the Basic version is only $7. Seriously guys, for how often people have used 3DMark over the years I'm sure even the most tight fisted can justify spending that much on the Basic version.

Please run 3DMarkVantage at the default resolution (1280x1024 if not useing widescreen). I will be checking everyone's resolutions in their ORB links.


----------



## zlojack

I think the setting available is "Performance".

I'm going to have to download this...I guess...


----------



## ncsa

You need to go through the current list as it appears some of the existing submissions no longer have valid compare links... that will let some members back in at the bottom









Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
3DMarkVantage has been added.

The trial version can only be run once but the Basic version is only $7. Seriously guys, for how often people have used 3DMark over the years I'm sure even the most tight fisted can justify spending that much on the Basic version.

Please run 3DMarkVantage at the default resolution (1280x1024 if not useing widescreen). I will be checking everyone's resolutions in their ORB links.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


You need to go through the current list as it appears some of the existing submissions no longer have valid compare links... that will let some members back in at the bottom










And maybe at the top


----------



## ncsa

This be true too ..

Nice runs, esp '03 ... glad to see you have got that 2nd card running well now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


And maybe at the top


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


This be true too ..

Nice runs, esp '03 ... glad to see you have got that 2nd card running well now.


Thx ncsa.
I had a bad seat, that took me forever to figure out.


----------



## ncsa

A similar situation here ... reseated the 2nd card and all running much better ...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Thx ncsa.
I had a bad seat, that took me forever to figure out.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Super nice overclock and fantastic score ncsa, Congrats on first place, Thats going to be hard if not impossible to beat anytime soon.


----------



## ncsa

Cheers .... yes there is always new HW around the corner.... but some fun all the same... need to OC the cards a bit


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats ncsa. Very impressive.
Our conventionally cooled systems won't touch that total for awhile.


----------



## zlojack

Do you run phase 24/7?


----------



## ncsa

Cheers... conventional is all relative though and of course July is not too far away so the new HW will v.quickly haul it all back in.. much like when 3 GPUs first appeared on the track not too long ago









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Congrats ncsa. Very impressive.
Our conventionally cooled systems won't touch that total for awhile.


I use too back in the AMD days when every 100Mhz really made a difference, but not now as way too much time on the road and away from the gear. I use water & air for regular servers and systems which does the trick just fine for 24/7. Actually this VapoChill has turned 3yrs old and still working well or a wee stock cooler, has been a worthy tool in the kit.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Do you run phase 24/7?


----------



## zlojack

Because that would be sweet...24/7 5.0 GHz quad!!!


















Anyway, sweet OC.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

E8400 @ 4.4Ghz
9800GX2 Quad SLI @ 745/2100

03 = 111200 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5828458
05 = 29772 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4236415
06 = 20777 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6563236
Vantage = P14805 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=75331
Total: 176554

it's weird how none of my results are the highest, but they all ad up to be only 3k behind the number one spot.


----------



## Litlratt

Not since ncsa submitted.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

oh lol didn't see that, wow those are some nice scores, i think i need a 45nm quad... i just don't want to pay for an extreme.


----------



## zlojack

I'm having a hell of a time getting the 3DMarks to work since I did my reinstall of Windows









I'm getting the openAL error on 06 and Vantage doesn't want to finish a run.


----------



## ncsa

Can you add link or at least list the post# where these results are being taken from so as then the compare links can be more easily found?

BTW the CPU speed for my runs were at 5.01, also what is the significance of the nVidia in Bold?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Updated.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
You need to go through the current list as it appears some of the existing submissions no longer have valid compare links... that will let some members back in at the bottom









I'm considering removeing some of the scores submitted by members who have not yet added a Vantage score. I'll be sending PM's to OCN members asking them to add Vantage scores beforehand if this is done though.

There's no real need to remove or edit scores from members who's ORB links are no longer valid. As long as the ORB links work when I check them to confirm the score then that member can be safely assumed to have acheived the score they claim.

With free ORB accounts there are often perfectly legitimate reasons why a score is no longer valid. A member may have since obtained a higher score in a given benchmark and chosen to publish their newer score. As the free versions of 3DMark only allow one score to be published online, their old link becomes invalid. It would also increase the time needed to maintain the thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
Can you add link or at least list the post# where these results are being taken from so as then the compare links can be more easily found?

I'll look into formatting the opening post to include this in the near future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa* 
BTW the CPU speed for my runs were at 5.01, also what is the significance of the nVidia in Bold?

Don't mind that, a simple formatting error when I was copying and pasteing. It has since been corrected.


----------



## zlojack

Dude, I can't get Vantage to work properly.









Don't take my scores down yet. I'll get it up there eventually.

I wish there was some better support for Vantage though...all they say are "Make sure SP1 is installed" "Make sure you downloaded the hotfix" etc. All of which I've done.


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I can't get SP1 to work properly on the Skulltrail. It totally hoses both my sound and Media Player..weird. I used system restore and reverted to pre SP1 and the issue resolved...so if SP1 is required for Vantage I guess I'm out for now...

Not sure about how it likes the X38 rig...


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i'm still supposed to be below litlrat, just so you know.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Just a heads up that everyone who is currently on the board who hasn't submitted a Vantage score has been PM'd adviseing they should pick up a copy of Vantage. This is just a small effort to try to keep the scores consistent.

I must stress that it's been decided to not make Vantage score submission mandatory, as not everyone has Vista. If people had to submit Vantage scores then this would alienate those members who only have XP.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
just a little update
E8400 @ 4.6GHz
9800GX2 Quad SLI @ 745/2100
03 111200 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5828458
05 30303 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4243102
06 21692 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6602631
vantage P15048 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=88695
total = 178243

me and you have the exact same setups. I got a feeling we are both gonna be head to head soon


----------



## iggster

10 k below core2dou, time for a quad! going after work


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
10 k below core2dou, time for a quad! going after work









what are you getting? anything under a qx9650 would be a downgrade imo, you'll have problems getting the same overclock out of anything else, and a quad only helps in 06 and vantage by 2-3 thousand points.


----------



## iggster

I am gonna gamble with a q6700 and see how that goes.. if it doesnt go well then oh well ill just sell it, all I really care about is 3dmark and vantage. I would get a qx9650 but only if the a6700 dissapoints.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
what are you getting? anything under a qx9650 would be a downgrade imo, you'll have problems getting the same overclock out of anything else, and a quad only helps in 06 and vantage by 2-3 thousand points.

you where right and it barely helped with vantage and actually dropped with 06! going to frys tommorow and getting a qx9650 fudge it


----------



## CyberDruid

Even Gates Games....


----------



## grunion

I'm in at 164k, be more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iggster

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=141095

thats with 24/7 settings


----------



## zlojack

I see that Futuremark put out a hotfix for Vantage.

I'll have to try it again. Maybe I can get back up into the top 3


----------



## t4ct1c47

What's everyone playing at? Give me something to do!


----------



## zlojack

Vantage is still not working.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Vantage is still not working.










Wonder why?
Works fine for me.


----------



## zlojack

I always get the same error.

Quote:



_ ID3D10Device::CreateVertexShader failed: An invalid parameter was passed to the returning function (E_INVALIDARG)_


_

_Everything else works fine on my rig. It's weird. I've installed the hotfix. Reinstalled from scratch. Installed new drivers for the GPUs. Disabled Crossfire. Pretty much everything.

I've been so busy lately that it got pushed down the list of priorities... but I'll give it a go again when I get some time.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


I always get the same error.

[/I]Everything else works fine on my rig. It's weird. I've installed the hotfix. Reinstalled from scratch. Installed new drivers for the GPUs. Disabled Crossfire. Pretty much everything.

I've been so busy lately that it got pushed down the list of priorities... but I'll give it a go again when I get some time.


have you tried downloading vantage from another source? I did and also reformated and that got it to work. Myself I have stopped messing around with benches cause I really dont see the point cause im seriously thinking of picking up 3-280s when they picking available local.


----------



## Litlratt

Tri 280s on the way here also.
We'll see how they do.


----------



## iggster

dang me and littlerat are like 40 points withing each other, today after work I'll try to get a better score and who knows I might break 20k in vantage

I also applied for the step up to get the 280s







once approved it won't take long since they are pike 15 minutes from me


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


dang me and littlerat are like 40 points withing each other, today after work I'll try to get a better score and who knows I might break 20k in vantage


Nice work there igg








Did you get my pm regarding the waterblocks?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Nice work there igg








Did you get my pm regarding the waterblocks?


nice work to you to







also I dont want to mess with the cards since I'm stepping them up, I was gonna volt mod them but the would kill the step up but who knows with the volt mod I might get to 21k+


----------



## Litlratt

Tri 280s will get you there.


----------



## iggster

hmmm I think if I run my qx9650 at higher clock speeds I might just might break 20,500.. who knows what will happen till I try it lol. I really want to volt mod the cards but then the step up to the 280s will be voided







I bet with the volt mod and overclocking the cpu more I can break 21k no sweat.


----------



## iggster

thinking of giving 06,03,02 a whirl but I might just wait till I get the tri sli 280s. Maybe even do a full review on them with pictures and performance charts.


----------



## Litlratt

My GX2s are on their way to EVGA.
In a week or two we'll have some fun.
Fire up the generators!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
My GX2s are on their way to EVGA.
In a week or two we'll have some fun.
Fire up the generators!!!!!!!!!

I am still awaiting for them to approve the receipts.... I will also be having some fun in a week or two







good thing is I live like 10 minutes from them and I hope once approved they will let me drop off my cards and pick up the new ones.


----------



## OpticWaves

Are you guys gettnig a free upgrade or something? I want one too !!!

Also, there's no way this newbie(me) has the highest AMD CPU score from 3DMark. This is my first system to OC. Is the Top 40 way out of date or what?


----------



## weezymagic

dw optic. my rig is slowly coming together and after some tinkering, i will give you a run for your money


----------



## Barkers101

At college we built a rig:
Quad core q6600
Geforce 8800 GTS
2gb RAM 800MHZ

we overclocked the CPU from 2.4ghz - to 3ghz stable.

Its geekbenched at 5k. and 4.9 in the last of a loop. Thats my best overclock yet


----------



## CyberDruid

Introduce your college chums to Super Pi...it's a fast addictive benchmark that gives a fair indication of improvements to calculating power. Here in our DownLoad section


----------



## zlojack

I'm pretty bummed about Vantage. Even after reinstalling, pulling one of my cards, reinstalling Cat 8.6 and all that, I still get the same damn error.


----------



## microman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I'm pretty bummed about Vantage. Even after reinstalling, pulling one of my cards, reinstalling Cat 8.6 and all that, I still get the same damn error.

ive never got an error with vantage but it still sucks HARD


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
ive never got an error with vantage but it still sucks HARD

Do you mean your scores suck?

lilbratt are you planning on going for better scores now that you have tri sli?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Do you mean your scores suck?

lilbratt are you planning on going for better scores now that you have tri sli?

Yes, I should gain around 4k total with current scores.


----------



## NCspecV81

Sadly, looking at the tri-sli gtx280 scores, I'm thoroughly unimpressed. ATI still owns all benchmarks before vantage, and hopefully once physics is addressed on the ati cards w/ vantage it may turn the tables in that program as well. Nice results though! Just wasn't as high as I was expecting.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Sadly, looking at the tri-sli gtx280 scores, I'm thoroughly unimpressed. ATI still owns all benchmarks before vantage, and hopefully once physics is addressed on the ati cards w/ vantage it may turn the tables in that program as well. Nice results though! Just wasn't as high as I was expecting.

At default settings, I agree. The earlier Marks don't accurately reflect the power of the later generation of cards.
Turn up res and aa and I think we'd see how powerful the cards are comparably.


----------



## iggster

as my system sits I can get 2nd place but litlratt will beat my scores (espeacially since I only have 2 cards installed right now)

Ill just wait for him to post his results and then ill post mines with tri sli


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i say to make it fair we don't allow scores that use nvidia physx for now (including mine)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i say to make it fair we don't allow scores that use nvidia physx for now (including mine)

Seconded. +rep for the Idea.

These "CPU" scores are getting outrageous.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Seconded. +rep for the Idea.

These "CPU" scores are getting outrageous.


the only problem i see is people who have a physx card. they aren't using their CPU either... its all futuremarks fault for not calling it a physx test instead of a cpu test imo.


----------



## ncsa

No need to remove them.. lucky nVidia to buy up the technology and then enable within a driver that allows access to the GPUs, it is what it is and new drivers and HW will soon be available to allow others to catch up... in the PhysX tests the CPU is still working as hard as well as the GPU or Add-in card.

Nice work Litlratt


----------



## t4ct1c47

PhysX support is simply another capability of the hardware. nVidia and ATI users can use whatever drivers they choose and it's up to the person submitting scores whether they enable PhysX on their GPU(s). If this really is an issue I could simply add a PhysX enabled field to the table with a simple Yes/No, but like graphics card clocks, and sometimes CPU clocks when the multi is dropped, there's no firm way of confirming whether PhysX was enabled or not. Either way, it's up to everyone to let me know via this discussion thread if they want it poined out whether PhysX was enabled or not.

I'm currently working on a clearer explanation of the rules for the top 30 board as well. This is because there seems to have been a little confusion as to whether swapping components about is ok. Likewise ElMikeTheMike thought that a user has to still own the system to remain on the board. The way I see it, if you achieved a good enough score, you stay on the board until that score gets pushed off the board naturally.

Nice work with the scores so far everyone. I must admit I'm getting tempted by a possible GTX280 solution myself now, especially as the prices have come down. I'm going to have to ditch the P5N32-E though if I want a chance to make any real impact on the board.


----------



## AndrewBEJ

I think we need to open to 30 benchmarking result for single card.
Because im a non believer in dual card for example.








Just an idea though.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


the only problem i see is people who have a physx card. they aren't using their CPU either... its all futuremarks fault for not calling it a physx test instead of a cpu test imo.



Yeah but the utilization of the physx card isn't modifying the actual installation of the Futuremark program. Apparently the Nvidia drivers, according to other news sources, are modifying the actual install of the benchmark. A no-no IMHO. In that case, what's stopping someone from creating a driver to have on board video wail out a P50,000 vantage score? I also understand that physx is a capability of hardware, but there has to be a line drawn somewhere when you modify a benchmarking program to use it unfairly against another competing scoure. If Futuremark wants to release a patch, Great! However, that should not be Nvidia's decision.

My stance is that any score obtained while using drivers that are known to modify the benchmark installation files should be discounted.

Conversely, if it's now okay to modify the benchmark, watch out NCSA! I'm gonna own the #1 with a p4 and on board!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Don't care about drivers. If you get a score and a link to your ORB, you're good.

Run it with any drivers you want.... approved or whatnot... who cares. Write your own if you can










i'm just remembering this though... if i could write my own drivers that ran the CPU test in 06 with cuda, would it count?

http://www.overclock.net/2517086-post791.html


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


. if i could write my own drivers that ran the CPU test in 06 with cuda, would it count?


Good luck with that! lol just dont forget to let the rest of them have them







I might have a big update tommorow hopefully this time ill be in the top 3


----------



## NCspecV81

lets bring this back to life. =o) updated my scores. Single card/gpu now.


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I might finally be in a position to bench my Skulltrail rig. I have a pretty tasty upgrade for my CPUs coming...









Of course my HD3870X2s are now totally behind the curve...


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Well I might finally be in a position to bench my Skulltrail rig. I have a pretty tasty upgrade for my CPUs coming...









Of course my HD3870X2s are now totally behind the curve...


I see you moving up a couple of spots anyway


----------



## zlojack

Yeah, CD, I could see you cranking out some decent numbers nonetheless.

I am teetering on the 4870 X2 brink, but I think I'm going to adopt a policy of generation skipping with my hardware.


----------



## Chimera619

I just saw this post
and was wondering if my rig could take any of the top spots
what benchies wud I have to run etc.. ?
I just tried a superpi with normal apps open KIS Itunes IDM etc..
and It scored 11sec for 1MB


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimera619*


I just saw this post
and was wondering if my rig could take any of the top spots
what benchies wud I have to run etc.. ?
I just tried a superpi with normal apps open KIS Itunes IDM etc..
and It scored 11sec for 1MB


3Dmark series

Read the first post of the thread for requirements.


----------



## NCspecV81

Looks like I'm the only single gpu and dual core on the list =o). Granted, not too far up the list, but still not at the bottom either! Playing with the big guys with 1/4 or 1/3 of the gpu's and half the cores. =o)


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Looks like I'm the only single gpu and dual core on the list =o). Granted, not too far up the list, but still not at the bottom either! Playing with the big guys with 1/4 or 1/3 of the gpu's and half the cores. =o)

you are the only dual core single gpu guy







but thats why your 20th place, still beating some guys though with quads and sli,crossfire

btw I need to run 03,05,06 again







I see second place in my future


----------



## iggster

Houston let the countdown begin







I might also go for all new single gpu scores


----------



## Litlratt

Very nice submission to the Top 30 NC.
Impressive.


----------



## CyberDruid

Starting the countdown...about ten days to go...I am thinking that at 4+ ghz the Skulltrail might finally start to shine...


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Starting the countdown...about ten days to go...I am thinking that at 4+ ghz the Skulltrail might finally start to shine...


What did you get?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Very nice submission to the Top 30 NC.
Impressive.


x2 he slaughtered 03


----------



## USFORCES

NC has the highest 3Dmark03 score right now.

Link to top 3DMARK 03,
http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


NC has the highest 3Dmark03 score right now.

Link to top 3DMARK 03,
http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100


beating quads and dual core CPUs at 6ghz and even beating guys over at extreme systems running his cards but with their CPU @6ghz+


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


beating quads and dual core CPUs at 6ghz and even beating guys over at extreme systems running his cards but with their CPU @6ghz+











Hmm I just ran the test and submitted the orb.

*edit* just done another run at a lower speed.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Hmm I just ran the test and submitted the orb.

*edit* just done another run at a lower speed.









then your 06 must be messed up somehow...

How is it your beating quads and duals at 6+ghz? and you have a world record?

heres some examples

very extreme setup

2-4870
[email protected] and its a quad..

3dmark03

112k
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...d.php?t=195230

4870x2 which is suppose to be 10-15% faster then 2 4870s

[email protected]

3mdmark03 85k

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...d.php?t=198367

another x2

[email protected]

101k

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...d.php?t=198665


----------



## CyberDruid

Good Questions to be asking for sure.


----------



## zlojack

I saw someone post a really high score when there was some sort of error during the run...but now I'll be damned if I can find it.

Could be that?


----------



## Litlratt

The benchmarks can, in fact, glitch and produce a higher score than what your computer is actually capable of.
If you are not able to reproduce the results, or something very close, you should not submit the score(s) here.
This happened to me some time ago and I did not submit the score.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
The benchmarks can, in fact, glitch and produce a higher score than what your computer is actually capable of.
If you are not able to reproduce the results, or something very close, you should not submit the score(s) here.
This happened to me some time ago and I did not submit the score.

I redone the tests at a lower overclock and got 141k... done another test at nearly stock speeds and got 133k. I'll provide more info when I'm home.


----------



## USFORCES

If it's that easy then totally wipe out the top 10 list at futuremark


----------



## NCspecV81

A re-run at a much lower cpu clock. count whichever you want, I don't care.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917241


----------



## iggster

For what you have and your CPU clock speeds your score should be in the 95-100k area

Guy over at extreme systems running cards like you at about the same gpu speeds but he has a quad at 5.7ghz but he got 110k

It's kind of like me getting 45k in vantage but people with similiar setup at higher CPU clocks manage like 32k

Many here will agree that something is up with your 03 maybe it screwed up somehow...


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


For what you have and your CPU clock speeds your score should be in the 95-100k area

Guy over at extreme systems running cards like you at about the same gpu speeds but he has a quad at 5.7ghz but he got 110k

It's kind of like me getting 45k in vantage but people with similiar setup at higher CPU clocks manage like 32k

Many here will agree that something is up with your 03 maybe it screwed up somehow...



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917269

Default clocks on the gpu. How many more should I run? Need a bakers dozen?

I uninstalled..reinstalled the program using the futuremark provided download link for pro users...


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917269

Default clocks on the gpu. How many more should I run? Need a bakers dozen?

I uninstalled..reinstalled the program using the futuremark provided download link for pro users...


something is definatly wrong...

Look at the last page for a link k posted guy with a similiar setup stock gpu speed got 89k


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


something is definatly wrong...

Look at the last page for a link k posted guy with a similiar setup stock gpu speed got 89k



maybe there is nothing wrong. It's just your arrogance getting into the way? How many more re-tests should I run? If it hurts that much, I'll ask t4c71c47 to use only my scores that I've posted for my #20 position. Which is fine by me, I don't care. It's a list that proves nothing of what you know, only what you buy and can afford. So if it makes you feel that much better to be one or two more positions up the list, I say, have them. =o)

Don't worry I'm sure my score will be hammered down the list in due time. No worries there hombre.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


The benchmarks can, in fact, glitch and produce a higher score than what your computer is actually capable of.
If you are not able to reproduce the results, or something very close, you should not submit the score(s) here.
This happened to me some time ago and I did not submit the score.


Correct.

I'll be reviewing the latest scores before I update the board. I'm thinking of removeing my own Vantage score as I did have PhysX enabled.

In the meantime, please play nice people.


----------



## NCspecV81

Reproducible enough for you? Higher cpu and higher gpu clocks this go around.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917367


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Reproducible enough for you? Higher cpu and higher gpu clocks this go around.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917367


1 time, I'd say it was a glitch.
Several times, good enough for me









BTW can I breed my 48's with yours


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Reproducible enough for you? Higher cpu and higher gpu clocks this go around.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917367


I'd say you're golden. Very well done.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Correct.

I'll be reviewing the latest scores before I update the board. I'm thinking of removeing my own Vantage score as I did have PhysX enabled.

In the meantime, please play nice people.


good

Does 03 have a physics test? If so then I can understand his scores then

Otherwise I don't see how it's possible to score 50,000 points higher then someone with a similiar setup or 30,000 points higher then someone with the same gpu speeds and a 5.7 ghz quad vs his 4.8 dual

I've proved links on the last page of identical systems over at extreme systems and even systems with quads clocked 1ghz higher then his dual with similiar gpu speeds and still score 30k less then him

Unless it's physics or something in that nature which is totally ok if it's that


----------



## ncsa

Very nice results...









And do not worry about the runs which are sometimes lower, it happens with '03 - this is a GPU application and while CPU Speed does help - the GPUs and Memory speeds influence it much more... have a look around and you will find this is quite normal









Well done on taking No.1 .. had thought the GTX's would have rolled on over a while back ... guess not









You should look at your '05 & '06 as these can be improved esp. since the CPU is at a nice speed.

Keep on going up









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I redone the tests at a lower overclock and got 141k... done another test at nearly stock speeds and got 133k. I'll provide more info when I'm home.


----------



## iggster

one request ncspec and I'll let it be and leave you alone

Can you please rerun it at any CPU speed close to 4.8 but with the CPU test and the optional tests that are ran in default

If his 06 is fine at least his CPU score should be where other peoples scores are at running the same CPU speed


----------



## t4ct1c47

If ncsa, Litlrat, and grunion approve, I approve.


----------



## iggster

that's cool









I have a feeling my 03,05 scores are gonna go way up to







just need to purchase the key for 03


----------



## MasterKromm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Reproducible enough for you? Higher cpu and higher gpu clocks this go around.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917367


http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615










BTW, nice score!


----------



## IEATFISH

It would be nice to see on the chart when the scores were added.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterKromm* 
http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615










BTW, nice score!

He should update it he would have a world record









I updated some of mine so far I am 5th in vantage at hwbot not first like nc but it will do for now lol


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
Correct.

I'll be reviewing the latest scores before I update the board. I'm thinking of removeing my own Vantage score as I did have PhysX enabled.

In the meantime, please play nice people.

Why?
It's not our fault ATI don't have physx and futuremark made vantage with it I'm sure if ATI did then it would be ok.
Maybe you should take 03 off then too, even though the 280GTX SLI and tri SLI is better than the single 4870 in CF and 3870 X2 look at the scores there getting at 4.8Ghz even a CPU clocked at 6Ghz with a 280GTX Tri SLI can't do it?

Why is that? Is it because Nvidia don't have DDR5 and ATI does, if you ask me something don't seem right there because 05 and 06 seem right on it's just 03 where it walks away, didn't ATI get caught for optimised drivers for 3DMark 03 before?
I mean come on K|ngp|n gets 32719 in 06 and a 42140 in 05 but can't touch 03 by a long shot 24th place 1-23 are all ATI cards?

I'm no big time bencher but what's the big differance between 03 vs 05, 06 can someone explain it to me?

I'm not here to flame anyone over cards like some people like to do And I think it's really cool that NCspecV81 from OCN is in first place


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Because, you cannot overwrite a benchmark file you don't want to fit your liking. Period. Or are you suggesting that I should be able to over write files because I don't like them? In that case I'll be overwriting texture files with white 4x4 blocks. Second, it's a CPU test, not a GPU test, no matter how much you want it to be. Thirdly, how is running a bench for physx on a GPU with essentially NO graphical load to balance indicative of how much physics processing power you really have? You'll never EVER have that many dedicated physics operations free in a remotely real environment.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Why?
It's not our fault ATI don't have physx and futuremark made vantage with it I'm sure if ATI did then it would be ok.
Maybe you should take 03 off then too, even though the 280GTX SLI and tri SLI is better than the single 4870 in CF and 3870 X2 look at the scores there getting at 4.8Ghz even a CPU clocked at 6Ghz with a 280GTX Tri SLI can't do it?

Why is that? Is it because Nvidia don't have DDR5 and ATI does, if you ask me something don't seem right there because 05 and 06 seem right on it's just 03 where it walks away, didn't ATI get caught for optimised drivers for 3DMark 03 before?
I mean come on K|ngp|n gets 32719 in 06 and a 42140 in 05 but can't touch 03 by a long shot 24th place 1-23 are all ATI cards?

I'm no big time bencher but what's the big differance between 03 vs 05, 06 can someone explain it to me?

I'm not here to flame anyone over cards like some people like to do And I think it's really cool that NCspecV81 from OCN is in first place









it is pretty cool, but I seen someone post 151k over at extreme systems I really think people are holding back for tuesday (I also seen only 2 gtx's put up 130k the other day)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
Because, you cannot overwrite a benchmark file you don't want to fit your liking. Period. Or are you suggesting that I should be able to over write files because I don't like them? In that case I'll be overwriting texture files with white 4x4 blocks. Second, it's a CPU test, not a GPU test, no matter how much you want it to be. Thirdly, how is running a bench for physx on a GPU with essentially NO graphical load to balance indicative of how much physics processing power you really have? You'll never EVER have that many dedicated physics operations free in a remotely real environment.

that is true about overwriting the benchmark files, but I think they only did it to get physics to work.. Just like some people do it to get their 4800 series ati cards to work with vantage.

Like here.

http://www.overclock.net/4433439-post47.html


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
it is pretty cool, but I seen someone post 151k over at extreme systems I really think people are holding back for tuesday (I also seen only 2 gtx's put up 130k the other day)

that is true about overwriting the benchmark files, but I think they only did it to get physics to work.. Just like some people do it to get their 4800 series ati cards to work with vantage.

Like here.

http://www.overclock.net/4433439-post47.html

First, that's a horrible example. I'm 'only' making it so my texture units aren't bottlenecking the rest of my pipeline. It's an invalid argument. You're overwriting benchmark files with ones that suit your liking, period. You cannot do that, period, or I can alter mine however I like it as well.

Secondly, the guy is a tard. When you uninstall the physx driver you _also uninstall the vantage file that was overwritten in the first place_. This leaves a Physx file completely missing. You have to do a repair install on it to fix it. How do I know this? I just did this last night. How other people run to the forums instantly without ANY troubleshooting is totally beyond me.)


----------



## NCspecV81

Kinc just done a run at a higher cpu clock but lower gpu clocks on a single hd4870x2 and got this in 3dmark03:

http://kinc.se/4870X2/155.jpg

Further proving my scores are completely legit! I'll leave it at that. Though nice runs for everyone else!


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Kinc just done a run at a higher cpu clock but lower gpu clocks on a single hd4870x2 and got this in 3dmark03:

http://kinc.se/4870X2/155.jpg

Further proving my scores are completely legit!


just rerun it and just let the cpu test run also you dont need to run the other optional things. Either way the owner of the thread said he was gonna ad it. So you don't have to but at least if your cpu is within other cpu scores then their is no ifs about it, it is 100% legit


----------



## iggster

so I just realized I had the control panel on quality instead of high performance when I tested today for 03,05 I got a best of 23,350 in 03 I am not completly sure how many points I will gain though

Only reason I noticed this is cause the best score I have managed today at vantage is 30,800 and that was with new toys score should of went up but went down so I guess now I know why


----------



## CyberDruid

Finally re-appropriated the QX9650 rig for some maintenance and tuning. After mounting some San Ace 1011 fans I got temps down and am currently Crunching at 4 ghz. I did some runs last night but still cannot top my best score of 22K+ in 06 so I did not bother to go further.

It still irks me that the HD3870X2 did not turn out to be a complete monster...It's all CPU power that lofts me above about 18K. Overclocking the card seems uselss too.

I hate to say it but I hope Nvidia gives ATI a kick in the ass so they try harder...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7929679


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Reproducible enough for you? Higher cpu and higher gpu clocks this go around.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5917367


Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
BTW can I breed my 48's with yours









Dito!?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Finally re-appropriated the QX9650 rig for some maintenance and tuning. After mounting some San Ace 1011 fans I got temps down and am currently Crunching at 4 ghz. I did some runs last night but still cannot top my best score of 22K+ in 06 so I did not bother to go further.

It still irks me that the HD3870X2 did not turn out to be a complete monster...It's all CPU power that lofts me above about 18K. Overclocking the card seems uselss too.

I hate to say it but I hope Nvidia gives ATI a kick in the ass so they try harder...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7929679



hello last month? Go grab some 4870's.


----------



## noodle

i agree!!! the 4870s are amazing!!!







might pick myself up a couple when i start to upgrade my rig soon


----------



## USFORCES

NCspecV81 Futuremark deleted your scores along with a bunch of other people's









http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


NCspecV81 Futuremark deleted your scores along with a bunch of other people's









http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100



Odd? I dunno? not really that worried about it to send FM a nasty email.


----------



## zlojack

Just do another run


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Odd? I dunno? not really that worried about it to send FM a nasty email.

They didn't tell you why?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
They didn't tell you why?


Not that I know of. I haven't got an email from them.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Just do another run










they will only delete it again, I think they only delete it when it is a bugged result/a they have their ways of knowing if it's bugged...

Nc check your spam mail if not then they probably didn't email you but I can bet they will if it keeps happening

IMO the only way of it not getting deleted is by letting it run with all the default tests


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7946217

Stock GPU clocks


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7946217

Stock GPU clocks

nice score! You plan on getting a pair of x2s?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
I finally broke the 150 barrier.


Congrats! I bet you can break 160k no sweat just get the cpu up to 4.6 it isnt hard at all and as long as temps are cool you have nothing to worry about it.

heres a shot of cpu-z with my old e8400 maybe you can copy these settings or at least try them to see what happens with your chip just to bench...


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I finally broke the 150 barrier.


----------



## CyberDruid

I got what I got. I might get a 4.2 or higher run out of the rig one day...but nothing stunning. The new Harpertowns are primo. The cards are already last month...


----------



## iggster

no update usforces congrats!!

Who would of thought you would get more points on 3dmark06 with a dual core vs a quad... Oh wait I did







your vantage score even went up!


----------



## zlojack

5GHz powah!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


no update usforces congrats!!

Who would of thought you would get more points on 3dmark06 with a dual core vs a quad... Oh wait I did







your vantage score even went up!



uhmmm 5ghz dual vs. 3 something ghz q6600? Doesn't take the brightest bencher to notice.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


uhmmm 5ghz dual vs. 3 something ghz q6600? Doesn't take the brightest bencher to notice.


LOL you get that issue with futuremark fixed yet?

Btw his runs are at 3.9 vs 5... Even his vantage score went up

For me my dual core CPU was faster then my qx9650, [email protected] vs the e8500 @ 4.589

Both running the same motherboard,same ram same os same gpu drivers and overclocks

Pretty much you keep saying that isn't possible but have no hard data proving so, both me and usforces have tested a quad vs a dual in the exact same computer...(not a friend vs a friend type thing)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


LOL you get that issue with futuremark fixed yet?

Btw his runs are at 3.9 vs 5... Even his vantage score went up

For me my dual core CPU was faster then my qx9650, [email protected] vs the e8500 @ 4.589

Both running the same motherboard,same ram same os same gpu drivers and overclocks

Pretty much you keep saying that isn't possible but have no hard data proving so, both me and usforces have tested a quad vs a dual in the exact same computer...(not a friend vs a friend type thing)



wow you are a moron dude. Do you not even remember any of the conversation?

1. I told you why the scores you posted were different. One was with a pair of gx2's and the other was not ( You decided to meticulously delete your quad sli qx9650 run to provide a comparison with the quad sli e8400 run). If you don't believe me, I WILL post the orb that you deleted in attempt to save your ass.

2. Why would I even care about futuremark? My orb is still where it always was.

3. If you have ANY recollection of what was discussed prior you would understand that I said it would take a very HIGH 4ghz to beat a 4.0-4.25ghz qx9650 in 06. The only thing I can contribute to the vantage score would be the use of physx, since practically the score that influences the most is done on the gpus anyways. I guarantee if he were to cut them off his score would most likely plummet with the same gpu clocks. His gpu score would be higher, but he would lack a cpu score that wouldn't be anywhere near a 3.9-4.0ghz quad.

4. Those are the facts, and those are true.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


wow you are a moron dude. Do you not even remember any of the conversation?

1. I told you why the scores you posted were different. One was with a pair of gx2's and the other was not ( You decided to meticulously delete your quad sli qx9650 run to provide a comparison with the quad sli e8400 run). If you don't believe me, I WILL post the orb that you deleted in attempt to save your ass.


LoL whats with the name calling? btw

I deleted cause I was using different drivers...and even different gpu speeds...

It was like over 1k higher then the previous score..due to new drivers and higher clocked gpus..

I even have a similar run to the one I deleted here..

21481 in 3dmark06 using a quad but the drivers were 177.39 gpu clocked at 740...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7161482

btw here it goes again.. same cards same gpu speed same os, same memory,same drivers.. just one with a quad and one with a dual core..

21171 with the dual core @4.58

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6847783

19949 with the quad @ 4.232

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6892932

I just noticed the quad was clocked higher for the gpu for the quad.. dual was at 1110 for the memory and the quad was at 1123 for the memory..

Yes higher memory clocks equal higher scores, I proved it in the first compare link I gave which is running higher clocked gpus then both the comparisons between the quad and dual..

Quote:



2. Why would I even care about futuremark? My orb is still where it always was.


http://service.futuremark.com/search...esolution=-100

I dont see your 03 results anywhere...They deleted them hm...









http://www.overclock.net/4412591-post1251.html

http://www.overclock.net/4404423-post865.html

http://www.overclock.net/4412591-post1251.html

http://www.overclock.net/4413570-post1257.html

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Yes higher memory clocks equal higher scores, I proved it in the first compare link I gave which is running higher clocked gpus then both the comparisons between the quad and dual..

You didnt prove anything. Do you understand how to do direct comparisons? If you want to do a comparison in order to prove something, you must test each thing with the EXACT same rig with the EXACT same hardware except for the *1* difference.

So - in order to test your theory, you would have to take a rig, put in default RAM. Boot and bench. Then reboot, then overclock the RAM ONLY, then boot, then bench.

Which you did not.

Oh and BTW - the Quad Core did better then the Dual Core.
QUAD = 5869
DUAL = 4107

You need to learn how to bench correctly if you want to compare things. You don't up the GPU clocks and stuff when you're not comparing the GPU.

EDIT: overclocking your RAM helps very very little. We're talking 30-40 increase


----------



## iggster

omega please take some time and read my post

Same system,same motherboard,powersuplly, drivers,os,graphics cards,memory

I am also comparing duals vs quads not anything else

I just seen where you got confused I meant higher gPU memory clocks just ignore that for now


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
21481 in 3dmark06 using a quad but the drivers were 177.39 gpu clocked at 740...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7161482

btw here it goes again.. same cards same gpu speed same os, same memory,same drivers.. just one with a quad and one with a dual core..

21171 with the dual core @4.58

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6847783

19949 with the quad @ 4.232

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6892932



Concerning the last 2 orbed benches:

21,171 - dual gx2 - e8400

19949 - single gx2 - qx9650

the dual gx2 quad core score you deleted - which I will post when I get home this evening that beats your dual gx2 dual core score by 500-600pts. K? That way instead of the mod deleting it, you can actually explain it. You deleted it to save your ass, down right to falsy benches to make it sound like the information you are providing is accurate. When in actualality, its entirely wrong. I guess thats why all the top 3dmark06 scores are e8600 right? B/C a dual core clocked 300-400mhz higher than it's companion quad core is much more potent in 3dmark06? NO. B/C the Quad Core owns the score down right. Give me a quad and I'll give you 25k eclipsing my best dual core score by 1500-2k.

You keep bringing up an 03 run that has no validility to your arguement. BTW the orb is still there, feel free to click it anytime. You make it sound like I care that it was removed from the hall of fame. Maybe it was b/c they couldn't validate the runs? I could see why they would hesitate considering some no-name bencher posts a score well above what they expected. But then again, I use my computer for more than just benching, so what do I care? I don't. But I do have a problem with you falsifying and linking to comparison benches that aren't really comparison at all.


----------



## iggster

Two gx2 in both test.

Or did I go back in time and take one out LOL cause trust me I wanted to see a big score in 06 after spending a grand on a CPU so I had no reason to take out one card...

Like I said the link I posted was invalid cause I used different drivers and gpu clock speeds as I already posted a similiar run to that one

If anything both runs say no for linked display adapters..


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7974310

Best so far with the new CPUs. Still at Stock Clock on the GPUs


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


Two gx2 in both test.

Or did I go back in time and take one out LOL cause trust me I wanted to see a big score in 06 after spending a grand on a CPU so I had no reason to take out one card...

Like I said the link I posted was invalid cause I used different drivers and gpu clock speeds as I already posted a similiar run to that one

If anything both runs say no for linked display adapters..


dont trust the no linked display adapters for that, it also detects that for everything else. Yes even my scores that are definitely in crossfire.

Trust me - I have your real scores for quad sli and qx9650 at home and I'll post. Thanks

You have a very serious condition if you say those links are what you say they are

1. you have an extremely high single gx2 e8400 score, which I very doubt, since core2duowerd put's up the same/nearly identical scores with an e8400 and quad sli. (very unlikely I must add, b/c your score would eclipse my single x2 with a mucher higher overclock on an e8400, and the x2 owns face on the gx2 in 06 with vista)

2. you have very underperformaning quad sli and qx9650. (Should I say so underperforming that much lower clocked qx9650's are eclipsing with a single gx2.)

3. Or, you have exactly what is expected of the hardware.. quad sli e8400 vs. single gx2 qx9650.

take your pick on which it is.


----------



## iggster

Since both are our opinions aren't changing why argue?

What has me wondering is if a quad performs better in 06 why do you have a dual core? Obviously the score matters to you since it's in your sig

For me 06 doesn't matter much but vantage does and with vantage a quad is faster without ppu


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Since both are our opinions aren't changing why argue?

What has me wondering is if a quad performs better in 06 why do you have a dual core? Obviously the score matters to you since it's in your sig

For me 06 doesn't matter much but vantage does and with vantage a quad is faster without ppu

I prefer dual cores. I do more than just bench, and a dual core fits me more. It's more responsive, and overclocks higher. I'm a high FSB nut, so I must use 500 or greater.


----------



## iggster

nice update litratt!
200k not far away


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


nice update litratt!
200k not far away


Thx. 
Doubtful that I'll get there.


----------



## USFORCES

If only I had tri, I just found BFG 280GTX h2oc's for $520 too.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

lol and i thought i could compete with you guys. im barley above 20k in 3d06. lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9412874 01 47358

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5927879 03 96829

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4462732 05 24036

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8020126 06 23039

191,262

I am downloading Vantage now. Hope the Skulltrail does well in that.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9412874 01 47358

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5927879 03 96829

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4462732 05 24036

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8020126 06 23039

191,262

I am downloading Vantage now. Hope the Skulltrail does well in that.

nice scores!

We dont use 01 though and post your final results on the sticky topic (you most likely already know this though)

Funny I have been thinking of running 01 just to see what I get also.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
nice scores!

We dont use 01 though and post your final results on the sticky topic (you most likely already know this though)

Funny I have been thinking of running 01 just to see what I get also.

Yeah I'm new here...appreciate you showing me around









There are benchers that specialize in 01. It's a tough nut to crack. the high score is 444K or something http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9378362 ...I have no idea how that would be possible...


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*











Yeah I'm new here...appreciate you showing me around









There are benchers that specialize in 01. It's a tough nut to crack. the high score is 444K or something http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9378362 ...I have no idea how that would be possible...


it is bugged lol

btw I got 48k

with these settings which are my 24/7 settings

cpu
3.85 usually bench at 4.35
gpu 
627,1202 bench at 702 and 1239

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9412907


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah I know I should be able to get a better 01 score. I think 01 hates ATI


----------



## USFORCES

Where are the 2x4870's in the top 30?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Where are the 2x4870's in the top 30?


I can't speak for anyone else's 4870's but mine are coming. Just finalizing my last bench, which unfortunately my motherboard is on it's last leg. I'm having to use 1.85v's on the NB to get booted into windows b/c of a cap that broke off the other day is making the NB only get .40v at those settings in the bios. Anything less than 1.85v's and I crash booting into windows or have lines running across the screen then crash. I still have the cap, and I'm thinking about soldering it back on. I'm just not feeling pulling the loop to do it.


----------



## CyberDruid

I just received a pair of HD4870 X2 @GB DDR5 MSI OC edition.

Should make for some interesting results. Too bad I am not going to use the Skulltrail...too much of a hassle pulling everything apart: it's also my work rig.

But I think the QX9650 at 4G will be enough.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I just received a pair of HD4870 X2 @GB DDR5 MSI OC edition.

Should make for some interesting results. Too bad I am not going to use the Skulltrail...too much of a hassle pulling everything apart: it's also my work rig.

But I think the QX9650 at 4G will be enough.

























would you stop setting the standards so high lol. where are the benches cd?


----------



## zlojack

I figure for these runs, CD, you'd better push that CPU to 4500 or so, just to make it interesting


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I just received a pair of HD4870 X2 @GB DDR5 MSI OC edition.

Should make for some interesting results. Too bad I am not going to use the Skulltrail...too much of a hassle pulling everything apart: it's also my work rig.

But I think the QX9650 at 4G will be enough.


please overclock the cards this time! The 4870's scale massively with clock speed. They also scale massively with ram speed as well!


----------



## USFORCES

A QX9650 and pair of 4870X2 better take first or second on AIR alone!!


----------



## CyberDruid

I will be trying to reclaim the flag for the Red Team







:


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I will be trying to reclaim the flag for the Red Team







:


red team already has it









Ncsa hit over 200k overall and so far the closest nvidia score is about 4k off, maybe if me and littrat worked together we would pass it, maybe I can on my own but I haven't tried rerunning 03 due to the bugged scores that have been happening which can affect any card


----------



## CyberDruid

Maybe we need to drop 03 until that is resolved. That would level the field.


----------



## iggster

I second dropping 03


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Maybe we need to drop 03 until that is resolved. That would level the field.

I believe dropping physx would level the field imho. More so than 03. less than 4 tests = bad imho.


----------



## CyberDruid

Team Green needs all the PhysX they can get and then some to catch Big Red.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I believe dropping physx would level the field imho. More so than 03. less than 4 tests = bad imho.


bad in what way? Bad is posting bugged scores but hey if it's cool that 03 can stay I hope tactic can post it asap so I can start testing but obviously not allowing any type of bugged scores. I just would like a yay or nay to me it really doesn't matter either way, just as long as bugged scores are not summited

Cyberdruid quit the barking and start benching


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


bad in what way? Bad is posting bugged scores but hey if it's cool that 03 can stay I hope tactic can post it asap so I can start testing but obviously not allowing any type of bugged scores. I just would like a yay or nay to me it really doesn't matter either way, just as long as bugged scores are not summited

Cyberdruid quit the barking and start benching











Well from what I've read is that the obvious indicator for a bugged score is the GT2 test, so that should be fairly easy to spot. The refresh rate crap isn't conclusive, as there have been many to report it not effecting anything. Also, if the refresh rate was an issue now, it was an issue then and when it was first released. If you notice the scores, the only reason that the nvidia cards are anywhere near seeing distance of ncsa's run is b/c of the physx drivers. Not only that, the physx drivers aren't even valid on FM, much the same as bugged 03 scores. So can we conclude that, based on those 2 characteristics of benching those two programs, that they both shouldn't be used?

I would say that yes: Let's not submit bugged 03 runs AND physx related vantage scores. Sounds like a winner to me. Then again, I guess that would put the nvidia owners of the top 30 at too much of a risk at losing their current position. Keep in mind that the physx enabled vantage scores are just as valid as the bugged 03 scores in the eyes of FM.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


well if you read, it's apparently easy to spot a bugged score.


easy to spot the obvious ones but you can tweak it so it's not obvious


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


easy to spot the obvious ones but you can tweak it so it's not obvious



Sorry I accidentally pressed enter on the submit reply and had a lot more to say. read up.


----------



## iggster

I like the idea of no to both but then it wouldn't be fair to those of us who have tested for hours with physics it was allowed before but bugged scores where not

What if for vantage we only count gpu scores? And no 03?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


I like the idea of no to both but then it wouldn't be fair to those of us who have tested for hours with physics it was allowed before but bugged scores where not

What if for vantage we only count gpu scores? And no 03?



then why not just sm2 and sm3 scores in 06? lol. I think you should count the entire run. I think taking out 03 entirely just b/c of recently bugged runs, when it's easily spotted is a little drastic for the entire bench/thread. I just feel that if it's not accepted on FM that it shouldn't count here, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## zlojack

Isn't the requirement a valid *ORB* link?

Doesn't that mean that the runs that aren't official at FM shouldn't count?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


then why not just sm2 and sm3 scores in 06? lol. I think you should count the entire run. I think taking out 03 entirely just b/c of recently bugged runs, when it's easily spotted is a little drastic for the entire bench/thread. I just feel that if it's not accepted on FM that it shouldn't count here, but that's just my opinion.


but you know what they say about opinions LOL

I guess things are just fine the way they are now since this obviously won't get resolved


----------



## iggster

updated my scores and one thing I noticed is I test vantage like 10x more then anything else lol I barely even tested 05 and 03 lol


----------



## zlojack

I hate Vantage.

It is broken for me and I can't figure out why. I am going to have to re-install Windows soon when I re-build my rig, so hopefully it will work for me. Of course my chance to add to my scores will never return









My QX9650 and one of my 3870 X2's are both gone.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I hate Vantage.

It is broken for me and I can't figure out why. I am going to have to re-install Windows soon when I re-build my rig, so hopefully it will work for me. Of course my chance to add to my scores will never return









My QX9650 and one of my 3870 X2's are both gone.

Yeah I'm not very fond of vantage myself. Luckily, and for the most part, 06 is still considered the standard by which to judge.

Also on your vantage, did you install the patch? B/c you can not activated it or start up the program without first appying the 1.01 patch.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yeah I'm not very fond of vantage myself. Luckily, and for the most part, 06 is still considered the standard by which to judge.

Also on your vantage, did you install the patch? B/c you can not activated it or start up the program without first appying the 1.01 patch.

Yeah, I've got everything up to date.

I think it must be some silly error or something missing from my OS install or something, because FM tech support can't replicate the error.

It's only on Test #6 and it happens every time. I installed it on a new Windows install, so I'm not sure what I missed, but now it doesn't work. I'm not the only one who has this issue, either.

Anyway, hopefully when I re-install Windows in a couple of weeks, it will work this time.


----------



## CyberDruid

Don't you love "state of the art" that won't even work until it gets a patch...


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Don't you love "state of the art" that won't even work until it gets a patch...


It's pretty brutal.

But I'm thinking there must be something about it.

Because it's not just my system config. Guys with totally different systems are getting the exact same error as I am.


----------



## CyberDruid

Sometimes Windows Updates break stuff.


----------



## NCspecV81

Hey guys got some new hardware coming and hopefully stir up serious competition!

Got a better board (one that isn't missing caps), and a third hd4870. I'm really hoping the foxconn x48 black ops really opens up the e8600!


----------



## iggster

The black ops is a sick board! It's always fun getting new equipment to test


----------



## CyberDruid

Yep. I'll be testing the HD4870X2's later this weekend.


----------



## zlojack

Too bad one of them didn't accidentally find it's way into the box with my reservoir


----------



## CyberDruid

It would have to have been a much larger box


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
It would have to have been a much larger box









No kidding


----------



## NCspecV81

I actually prefer multiple 4870's over the x2 right now for benching. The hd4870's are showing way better clocks, especially on ram, and thats where a lot of boost comes from in the benches.


----------



## benfica101

hi please add me i think im worth to be in the top 30, i got a score of 20,379 3dmark06


----------



## CyberDruid

There is a little more to it than that. Run 03 05 06 and Vantage and provide validation links from ORB and post it in the actual benchmark thread and you will added.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

aw, i'm out of the top three







please get cold lol i need negative ambients, or maybe some more extreme cooling... hmm


----------



## zlojack

You're out of the top three!

I was there for a while, but stupid Vantage never worked for me.

At least I'm still in the top ten, even without Vantage.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


You're out of the top three!

I was there for a while, but stupid Vantage never worked for me.

At least I'm still in the top ten, even without Vantage.


that sucks you haven't got it to work, but vantage isn't stupid... Others with your same cards have got it to work so it isn't vantage fault it's your/pc fault

Most likely though you don't care enough to keep trying.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
You're out of the top three!

I was there for a while, but stupid Vantage never worked for me.

At least I'm still in the top ten, even without Vantage.

Did you update to SP1 on the V64 install? I don't think Vantage works unless you have SP1. That's why I don't worry about getting the QX9650 in there right now.


----------



## iggster

nice update ramdac! Overclock your cards and take first asap


----------



## NCspecV81

I'll second the nice scores you updated with RAMDAC. However, I just noticed you used stock gpu clocks. You would see some MASSIVE gains @ 850/1100, especially with 3dmark03,06, and Vantage.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


nice update ramdac! Overclock your cards and take first asap










It's the QX9770, Guy over at Nvidia forums gets a 26,000 in 06 with a QX9770 @ 4.5Ghz and 2x280GTX.


----------



## iggster

ya he should gain a good amount of points, I get 22k with the cards at stock and at 3.85 cpu with no physics

Overclock them and take first now or else


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Did you update to SP1 on the V64 install? I don't think Vantage works unless you have SP1. That's why I don't worry about getting the QX9650 in there right now.

Yeah, I'm all up to date on everything.

I've tapped out my "trying" for Vantage, plus I don't even have the same hardware as I did for those previous benchies (I was most happy with my 25K in '06).

I figure I'll be doing a reinstall of Windows when I do my rebuild and hopefully Vantage will work and I'll post a new round (probably not top 10 material, but hey..what can you do.)

And yes, for me, Vantage is stupid.







For now...

I figure I probably could have got in the 12K-ish range with Vantage on my QX CrossfireX X2 system, so I'd still be right up there.

Anyway, it's all in good fun and really it comes down to who can afford the newest and fastest. My wallet is rapidly falling behind









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
that sucks you haven't got it to work, but vantage isn't stupid... Others with your same cards have got it to work so it isn't vantage fault it's your/pc fault

Most likely though you don't care enough to keep trying.

I know.









It's not so much about not caring anymore, it's about not having the same hardware to be consistent with my other scores. If I didn't care anymore, I wouldn't even bother with posting about it.

It's probably my PC's fault, you're right, though it's funny that this same error has happened with several different configurations. It's probably something to do with Windows, as CD has suggested.


----------



## RAMDAC

My dear OCN brothers,
It's the hurdles of real life which are often stopping me to participate more here on this community board (which btw. became the only English speaking overclocking forum that I visit regulary)

I'm still a noob here and perhaps it's a sign of respect that holds me back to go straight for rank no. 1.

The only reason why I ever posted these scores, is because iggster is again very close to me. So probably I could encourage him to beat me again. Then I would overclock to my usual OC speed of 4.6GHz and try to beat him therewith again. And the next level (and last hope) would be the overclocking of the cards.
If that would mean to dethrone ncsa, ok but it's actually an iggster / RAMDAC race.









The results in form of 3DMark points are ok but watch the temperatures. This is Idle cooled with the water chiller @ 11Â°C


















The following are some 3DMark Vantage results with everything at stock speed
CPU @ 3.2GHz
RAM @ 400MHz CL5-5-5-18 2T
GFX @ 750/900

Vista 32-Bit Catalyst 8.8 (8.520.2.0) = P17338
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=361303

Vista 64-Bit Catalyst 8.8 (8.520.0.0) = P17891
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=378593

Now I'll try a run with all components overclocked, and I'll let you know later.

Cheers!


----------



## CyberDruid

Good Deal. Don't hold back on our account. Iggster is so damn annoying we all want to see him trounced ASAP.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Good Deal. Don't hold back on our account. Iggster is so damn annoying we all want to see him trounced ASAP.


I am still waiting for your results









http://www.overclock.net/4539269-post1342.html

Don't talk about it, be about it









btw I don't think ramdac is out to trounce me







he has already succeeded anyways lol









btw I am still on air cooled cards, and regular water cooling with a small 220 rad







ill see what kind of numbers I can manage up soon... got to work on 03..










Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


ya he should gain a good amount of points, I get 22k with the cards at stock and at 3.85 cpu with no physics

Overclock them and take first now or else










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=365464


----------



## CyberDruid

Dude you don't know me so don't tell me what to do or how to be. I'm happy for your scores...but your attitude rubs me raw.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
your attitude rubs me raw.


I think you are speaking on a very large of OCN's behalf with that comment.

In other news...

RAMDAC, don't worry about everyone's feelings here! If you got the potential numbers to take first, by all means, please take it like a drunken teen girl's virginity at a rave party!

Update on my situation though:

Blackops and 4870 be here Wednesday according to the big brown, and dice pot hopefully the next following week. The good stuff comes out of country! Too bad it's probably shipped by barge, then footed by horse and buggy. =o(


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Good Deal. Don't hold back on our account. Iggster is so damn annoying we all want to see him trounced ASAP.

Hmmm.........I thought I already did. I'll have to check again


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Hmmm.........I thought I already did. I'll have to check again









you have but honestly I haven't really tried to up my scores in anything other then vantage.

But the other day I did decide to beat the curren highest score for 06 on the hwbot thread and I suceeded in under 30 minutes

BUT all our scores except ramdacs and ncsa are nothing to brag about...

Now when ncspec starts testig with dice he is gonna get some very nice scores.


----------



## NCspecV81

posted some scores that way there will be some info on how the 3rd card will scale.


----------



## CyberDruid

Nice personal best in the sig there.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
posted some scores that way there will be some info on how the 3rd card will scale.


I am pretty excited to see the results

If I had to guess you will gain in 03 about 5k and in 05 it will most like stay within 500 points same with 06 and vantage should gain about 2k

I am just guessing for fun though







good luck

Btw Yay I finally remembered how I got 32.k in vantage but then the computer crashed and lost it , I remembered changing a couple of settings but not saving them and every time my computer crashes I got to reload the settings or it keeps crashing, but I reloaded the old settings so now I have an I idea of what to do







ncspec post the other day reminded me of it, I might retest tommorow


----------



## NCspecV81

If this 3rd 4870 scales anything similar to the 3rd 3870 I had, it should take 3dmark03 a really good clip into the 120's. I'm hoping 05 will gain in the 2k range, but gotta see how it scales. The first 2 tests generally don't scale well at all, but the 3rd usually does by a lot. So we will see in 05. If I gain 2k in 06 I will be happy, and vantage will be interesting. I'm actually quite uncertain with vantage, due to my lack luster of a cpu score bringing me down. However, I will be happy with a 23-24k gpu score in vantage.


----------



## NCspecV81

Got my hardware! Hopefully I can get this installed and software installed today. May just run the gpu's on air until I get the 3rd gfx2 from dtek. That way It'll reduce the loop down to just cpu and NB making the install a fair bit amount quicker.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got my hardware! Hopefully I can get this installed and software installed today. May just run the gpu's on air until I get the 3rd gfx2 from dtek. That way It'll reduce the loop down to just cpu and NB making the install a fair bit amount quicker.

sick now hurry up!!!

It shouldn't take to long but them running the benchmarks and tunnig will

Btw I haven't benched lately been to busy playing new games and today it's warhead yay!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
sick now hurry up!!!

It shouldn't take to long but them running the benchmarks and tunnig will

Btw I haven't benched lately been to busy playing new games and today it's warhead yay!


Work does put a damper on doing it now!


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Work does put a damper on doing it now!

that must suck, I hate being at work knowing I have toys waiting for me at home

Btw heading to bestbuy to pick up crysis







finnaly off work LOL I called and they didn't have any in stock but said they would after 2pm so wish mr luck if not I'll get it off steam


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

iggster - you're getting a 220 rad for 3 GTX 280s?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


iggster - you're getting a 220 rad for 3 GTX 280s?


no lol I have it for my cpu but man was that a mistake my temps are not good after the pc being on for 5-6 hours and my room at 90F... pc gets to 65C on full load quick.. I need a 330 asap...


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


no lol I have it for my cpu but man was that a mistake my temps are not good after the pc being on for 5-6 hours and my room at 90F... pc gets to 65C on full load quick.. I need a 330 asap...


You should consider trying to get an hose going from the exhaust fans of your case right out your window.

It also sounds like, that during the winter, your computer will easily heat your room...


----------



## CyberDruid

In the winter you could try and get some of that outside air ducting into the rads...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


no lol I have it for my cpu but man was that a mistake my temps are not good after the pc being on for 5-6 hours and my room at 90F... pc gets to 65C on full load quick.. I need a 330 asap...


I think you just need to go all out on those cards with full blown water cooling. Get a massive radiator, cool all 3 cards. Then get a better radiator for your CPU. You obviously have the money. Why not go for it.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I think you just need to go all out on those cards with full blown water cooling. Get a massive radiator, cool all 3 cards. Then get a better radiator for your CPU. You obviously have the money. Why not go for it.

That would be the correct way to do it,
I run CPU and two cards on one loop with a triple radiator and that's pushing it, then a double radiator separate loop for the motherboard.
With three cards you might want to go with a separate loop just for GPU's, if I get another card I'll have to run three loops


----------



## CyberDruid

IF your ambient is low a single small rad will do amazing things. This from first hand experience: I had my entire Skulltrail running off a single PA 160 this past Winter/Spring because I had the rad mounted outside my window


----------



## {core2duo}werd

in the winter we turn the heat off at my computer shop, and it still gets too hot and we have to open a window.


----------



## t4ct1c47

I've just upgraded to GTX260 SLi and will be benching those soon. Just a heads up to let everyone know that I'll be updating the Top 30 sometime later this evening, or tomorrow morning.


----------



## NCspecV81

Welp no benching until I get another psu. Apparently 3 single 4870's are too much for the PC Power and Cooling 1KW as it shuts down during the middle of every single bench! =o( Get back into windows and no windows crash pop up, which definitely confirms the lack of power. That and my UPS beeping at me like a censored sailor. My UPS is good up to nearly 1000w's. Bummer. Anyone know a good psu?


----------



## iggster

thermaltake 1200 is the strongest single 15amp unless you have access to a second 15 amp outlet or 220 volt. Another thing have you tried disconnecting the ups? I had a 600 pay and connected my projector to it and randomly it would shut off and the projector was only rated at 450 watts


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
thermaltake 1200 is the strongest single 15amp unless you have access to a second 15 amp outlet or 220 volt.

1200 should be enough anyways. I may take it off the UPS and see what happens, but regardless I'm still overcapacitizing the the PSU. I have a spare 500w here I could probably piggy back from and my case has a 2nd PSU holder.

PC-V2010B FTW.


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=389879 20638 Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8236038 23874 06 Xfire

That's with dual HD4870X2s and a QX9650 @4ghz


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=389879 20638 Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8236038 23874 06 Xfire

That's with dual HD4870X2s and a QX9650 @4ghz


nice prelims. Time to really get your head deep in some overclocking.


----------



## CyberDruid

Not until I get the cooling set up. It will be a few weeks.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

well, i think it's time for an upgrade, what do you think 4870X2s or GTX280s? i'm having trouble deciding.


----------



## CyberDruid

I dunno about the GTX but the X2s are giving me some real eye candy. Sounds nuts but I am seeing details I never noticed before.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i'm leaning that way because
a. i just cant bring myself to buy three cards
b. i would need a new PSU

but the reason to go 280s are
a. i could keep my mobo
b. i wouldn't need to re-install my OS lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

WHy would you have to switch mobos? CF works on anything (or so I thought).


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i was under the impression that it wouldn't work on an nvidia motherboard, i'll find out.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

well, i just bought a new cpu/mobo/memory here from Mmansueto and i'll order the 4870x2s when i sell my cpu/mobo/memory/video card/TV then once i get the 4870x2s i'll sell my other 9800GX2.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


well, i just bought a new cpu/mobo/memory here from Mmansueto and i'll order the 4870x2s when i sell my cpu/mobo/memory/video card/TV then once i get the 4870x2s i'll sell my other 9800GX2.


congrats on the purchases but by the time you get everything lined up the new nvidia cards will be out and nahalem. its kind of hard keeping up with the new tech sometimes... I remember when I wanted to get my 3 gtx 280s I busted my behind for a weekend at my business just to scrape up the cash. Today I busted my behind for 17 hours!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


congrats on the purchases but by the time you get everything lined up the new nvidia cards will be out and nahalem. its kind of hard keeping up with the new tech sometimes... I remember when I wanted to get my 3 gtx 280s I busted my behind for a weekend at my business just to scrape up the cash. Today I busted my behind for 17 hours!


i know, but i'm thinking nehalem won't make that big of a difference for gaming, just a hunch. and even if Nvidia comes out with new cards on the 22th (lol) i will still have the fastest ATI cards available.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm with you...the HD4870X2 seems to be stout. It's loud as hell. Driving me nuts since it's about ear level 3 feet away.

I hope to have the MilSpec Benching on Water tomorrow. That's the mission. Diamond TIM will arrive from Petras and I will mount up both of the cards with the EK full coverage blocks..and slap a d-Tek FuZion on the CPU and give it hell. I want to see a 25K 06.


----------



## NCspecV81

w00t! got a run in 06 to complete and not shut down my PC! however, each card was underclocked 400mhz and my cpu about 4-500mhz off it's max. Not a bad run of 22k. I forsee some very very high #'s once I get a PSU that is willing to cooperate!


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'm with you...the HD4870X2 seems to be stout. It's loud as hell. Driving me nuts since it's about ear level 3 feet away.

I hope to have the MilSpec Benching on Water tomorrow. That's the mission. Diamond TIM will arrive from Petras and I will mount up both of the cards with the EK full coverage blocks..and slap a d-Tek FuZion on the CPU and give it hell. I want to see a 25K 06.


CD you should be able to do better than 25k in 06.

I got that with two 3870X2's


----------



## CyberDruid

Maybe tonight we'll know for sure


----------



## zlojack

Yeah! I'm stoked to see what they can do.

Crank that CPU up to 4GHz + and let those beast out for a run!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Maybe tonight we'll know for sure









i'm waiting! i want to see how your system scores as my parts are in the mail, and they are similar.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Sorry about the delay in getting the board updated guys. I've had a lot on recently.


----------



## NCspecV81

w00t! I got 06 to pass with stock clocks and a wussy cpu overclock! YES! new psu time friday! =o)

Anyways what the ol' ho bag got with a broken pus...I mean psu!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8292112


----------



## iggster

I remember predicting a 1k gain







will see what you manage once pay day comes


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


I remember predicting a 1k gain







will see what you manage once pay day comes


well thats with a much lower cpu clock and gpu clock. still nearly 300mhz to go on the cpu and ALL of my gpu clock..

I forsee 25k easy. Vantage sucks my power dry though! I can't pass it without shutting down at any speed.


----------



## zlojack

You should be hitting 25k on that bad boy for sure. Is that 1 or 2 4870s?

I'm thinking I'm going to grab myself an X2 soon.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


w00t! I got 06 to pass with stock clocks and a wussy cpu overclock! YES! new psu time friday! =o)

Anyways what the ol' ho bag got with a broken pus...I mean psu!

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8292112


Impressive......congrats!!


----------



## zlojack

NCspecV81, congrats on those scores. I suspect once you get your new PSU, we're going to see some evil numbers!


----------



## NCspecV81

Thanks guys!

I got my scores updated with the best I can do until my new psu arrives. That way I'm not having to do a balancing act between cpu and gpu speeds!


----------



## CyberDruid

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=402843 21253 Vantage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8300919 24924 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4507721 28960 05

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5947851 116669 03

All Runs at 4.2 ghz (10.5 x 400) GPUs at 777/970

191,806

QX9650
P5E3 Primo
G Skill DDR3 1600 7 7 7 18
2 HD4870X2 Xfire

*MilSpec is a helluva rig.*


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I've decided to plop a few physX scores on this thread (as they won't count in the real one) to show what physX might do to ATI based scores. Just a fun and games thing. (Yes, this will be an nvidia GPU as physX processor on a Xfire 4870 rig)

Look for the update in a the next day or so.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I've decided to plop a few physX scores on this thread (as they won't count in the real one) to show what physX might do to ATI based scores. Just a fun and games thing. (Yes, this will be an nvidia GPU as physX processor on a Xfire 4870 rig)

Look for the update in a the next day or so.


If you need some help you know where to reach me! =o) and you know what I mean!


----------



## NCspecV81

Made some adjustments to my configuration since I knew these things were bottlenecking hard! Anyways, I used some different settings other than cpu and gpu clocks and it seems to have paid off. I haven't done a vantage re-run or a 3dmark06 run with the highest settings I got 03 and 05 on. Been concentrating on those 2 first since I'm really close to ncsa. =o) I'm comin' for ya brother!


----------



## Litlratt

Nice NC.
Move over folks, he needs room.


----------



## CyberDruid

Figures...I finally get a good score...

That's okay I think this chip has 4.5 in it.


----------



## USFORCES

Nice scores Guys,

Now get over to http://www.hwbot.org and enter them Team Overclock.net needs your scores!!


----------



## CyberDruid

I keep falling about 2K behind NC...cracked off a 25K 06 run...that was a first for me.

My 03 and 05 are way lower than I think they should be...not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Litlratt

Did you set affinity for 03 and 05?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Did you end explorer.exe through the task manager before running?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Nice NC.
Move over folks, he needs room.


Thanks man!

I could have swore I saw a green and black blur when I was gong by!


----------



## iggster

hmmmm should I run some benchmarks or should I let the red team gloat for a couple more days.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
hmmmm should I run some benchmarks or should I let the red team gloat for a couple more days.

Run the benchmarks instead of your mouth


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Run the benchmarks instead of your mouth









I am just trying to be like my "aponents" (okay Iphone is tripping with the spelling again) I hear them talk and talk way before I see any numbers.

Plus I am not home right now


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
I am just trying to be like my "aponents" (okay Iphone is tripping with the spelling again) I hear them talk and talk way before I see any numbers.

Plus I am not home right now









Why would you try to be like them?

Be yourself









Anyway, your rig is a monster, so I'd love to see more benchies from you...


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


hmmmm should I run some benchmarks or should I let the red team gloat for a couple more days.



I honestly don't think you have a choice.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



hmmmm should I run some benchmarks or should I let the red team gloat for a couple more days.


I thought you said "benchmarks didn't matter"?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Run the benchmarks instead of your mouth










LOL


----------



## CyberDruid

Wazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaa

I gotta learn more benchmark tips and tricks...


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Wazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaa

I gotta learn more benchmark tips and tricks...


Remember, CD, there is always a choice in life.


----------



## Robilar

Anyone want to guess why there are 3 mods in this thread....?


----------



## t4ct1c47

That's quite enough now.

I'm all for being competetive when it comes to benchmarking, but needlessly bickering about benchmarking scores is unnecessary. I don't want to see any more crap in this section about who scored what, and I don't want to see anymore claims of XXXXX scores without ORB links. Likewise, I don't want to see any more criticism about what budgets members put towards their systems as that is going off topic.


----------



## CyberDruid

Good Call.


----------



## CyberDruid

Now how about an update before I get bumped out of the top ten


----------



## t4ct1c47

I'll be updating the scores after I've managed to iron out some issues with 3DMark03. My new GTX260 cards aren't giving me anywhere near the points I was expecting in it. I'm also in the process of moving so won't be on OCN that much for a couple of days.


----------



## NCspecV81

w00 h00! updates a coming! Along with an X2! Can't wait! =o)


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Nice scores Guys,

Now get over to http://www.hwbot.org and enter them Team Overclock.net needs your scores!!


USFORCES, that was a good input









So I'm donating all my top 3DMarks to the OCN Team! (... more to come)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAMDAC*


USFORCES, that was a good input









So I'm donating all my top 3DMarks to the OCN Team! (... more to come)











Yes, I say thats enough to easily place first here! good job! =o) care to link the orbs?

*edit* yes I know what you guys are thinking... and I am being lazy!


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yes, I say thats enough to easily place first here! good job! =o) care to link the orbs?


nice scores but he switched to a dual core for 03 and 05, not allowed to switch hardward for certain test's. amazing though his 03 with his quad at 4.5 got him barely 120k and with his dual at 4.9ish got him 127k who would of thought..


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
nice scores but he switched to a dual core for 03 and 05, not allowed to switch hardward for certain test's. amazing though his 03 with his quad at 4.5 got him barely 120k and with his dual at 4.9ish got him 127k who would of thought..


Who would have thought bottleneck? You have to be adaptive with your conceptions of what hardware will do with what. WOW who would have thought that not one application or observance works for all. All you should care about is trying to top me.. =o) you ain't getting close to those scores pal.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Who would have thought bottleneck?.

so his quad was bottlenecking his cards with his quad at 4.5 and his dual core at 4.9 isnt?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
so his quad was bottlenecking his cards with his quad at 4.5 and his dual core at 4.9 isnt?


Yep. Especially with the amount of horsepower that are behind the 4870's. I gain significant amount of gpu processing muscle relieving bandwidth constraints. Also keep in mind his bus frequency is way higher at 4.9ghz than 4.5ghz on a quad. So yes...completely predictable results.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yep. Especially with the amount of horsepower that are behind the 4870's. I gain significant amount of gpu processing muscle relieving bandwidth constraints. Also keep in mind his bus frequency is way higher at 4.9ghz than 4.5ghz on a quad. So yes...completely predictable results.

so doesn't it make sense that if I go from 4.4 to 4.9 that I would also seesimiliar increases? and remember we got physics for vantage so my vantage score would still be within 1k.

but my 03 and 05 will go up.. I will even guess my 06 would to. its only a $300 cpu but I really don't take this benching thing that seriously to "downgrade" cpus just for a better benchmark score.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
so doesn't it make sense that if I go from 4.4 to 4.9 that I would also seesimiliar increases? and remember we got physics for vantage so my vantage score would still be within 1k.

but my 03 and 05 will go up.. I will even guess my 06 would to. its only a $300 cpu but I really don't take this benching thing that seriously to "downgrade" cpus just for a better benchmark score.

Entirely hardware dependent. However, the more cards, the more bottleneck, the more increase you see from upping bus speeds and frequencies. Reason why I always have 2-3k more in gpu score than most quads with the same amount gpu's within the same family in vantage.

However a good indicator of your vantage score would be referencing USFORCES score. 5.0ghz + 2 280's in sli. I always thought the 3rd 280 lost some points anyways? Talk about odd scaling.


----------



## zlojack

4870 X2 on the way this week.

Hopefully I can get the rest of my WC gear and get my rig back to benchable status.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


4870 X2 on the way this week.

Hopefully I can get the rest of my WC gear and get my rig back to benchable status.



Nice! sounds good man! I got an X2 showing up tomorrow! =o) Can't wait to see your numbers.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Nice! sounds good man! I got an X2 showing up tomorrow! =o) Can't wait to see your numbers.


hopefully.

I'm having a hell of a time with this board+RAM combo.

They hate each other. I can't even try to clock the FSB... anything above stock is a guaranteed BSOD.

Next thing on the list is some new RAM...damn DDR3.


----------



## Litlratt

This thread isn't nearly as enjoyable to read as it use to be.


----------



## ncsa

Agreed ... it is taking away the enjoyment of the excellent results of the new HW ...









So '*LBs*' take it offline or simple walk the walk and post results or better yet - have nothing worthwhile to say then **** ...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


This thread isn't nearly as enjoyable to read as it use to be.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Right, I've had to delete a bunch of posts that came across as nothing more than childish bickering.

As it stands ncsa is the top bencher on OCN, and until I see scores that put someone else in the top spot that will not change.

As always, if anyone has any suspicions about any members submitted ORB links, please PM me and I'll look into it.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Entirely hardware dependent. However, the more cards, the more bottleneck, the more increase you see from upping bus speeds and frequencies. Reason why I always have 2-3k more in gpu score than most quads with the same amount gpu's within the same family in vantage.

However a good indicator of your vantage score would be referencing USFORCES score. 5.0ghz + 2 280's in sli. I always thought the 3rd 280 lost some points anyways? Talk about odd scaling.


for vantag a third card gains I get about 24k with physics and 2 cards and with 03 it gains a good 20k in points with a third card 05,06 scores are within 100-200 2vs3


----------



## RPIJG

danged if I can't get 3D03 to run that last CPU test at 4.23GHz, otherwise I think I'd be cracking into the top 10. All on air with barely overclocked 4870's. I think this thing has so much more to give, but I don't have the huevos to go there.


----------



## iggster

have you tried upping the voltage? I bench at 2.2 volts and daily at 2.0. Have you also tried upping the timings?


----------



## RPIJG

2.2V on what? The RAM? Most people with these 1.8V-1.9V PI G.Skills agree that they simply don't respond well to added RAM. Of course "Most people" have been wrong before. Even with the timings on mucho loose, that doesn't seem to change much, I think it's probably a NB/FSB/CPU voltage that isn't getting what it needs. I'm just so freaked about the whole "OMG scary 45nm voltage limits". With my Q6600 it would take just about anything you gave it as long as you kept the temps in check. With this Q9650, I'm only hitting about 58-60 on load temps at 4.2GHz pushing 1.4V for a benchmark. Temps don't seem to be the problem, it's forcing enough voltage in it to finish. I just can't believe that it will run 3DV, 3D06, and 3D05 without a problem, but damned if it won't run that last CPU test for 3D03.


----------



## iggster

Missinderstood 3d03 for ddr3 somehow...

If you buy 03 you don't have to run any of the CPU test's and don't worry about voltage just temps but they are high


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


Missinderstood 3d03 for ddr3 somehow...

If you buy 03 you don't have to run any of the CPU test's and don't worry about voltage just temps but they are high


yeah, if you want to get good scores it's a good investment to buy the pro versions of atleast 03, 05, and vantage because you can skip tests and save alot of time.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


yeah, if you want to get good scores it's a good investment to buy the pro versions of atleast 03, 05, and vantage because you can skip tests and save alot of time.


I don't know how you guys do it, if you skip tests you also lose points though. I can make it through all the tests in 03 at 5Ghz, you guys are skipping tests at lower overclocks and getting more points?

I don't get it....


----------



## Sun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I don't know how you guys do it, if you skip tests you also lose points though. I can make it through all the tests in 03 at 5Ghz, you guys are skipping tests at lower overclocks and getting more points?

I don't get it....


I believe they mean that you skip tests that do not directly count to your score, lowering the time it takes to complete the test, which allows to to do a more suicidal run.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I don't know how you guys do it, if you skip tests you also lose points though. I can make it through all the tests in 03 at 5Ghz, you guys are skipping tests at lower overclocks and getting more points?

I don't get it....


I dunno about that man..

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5875559

lilbrats 2 gtx 280s and his qx [email protected]

I tried 2 gtx 280s for 03 with my qx [email protected] and got barely like 89k.

I get 99k with a slight overclock (24/7 gpu settings) and my cpu at 3.85 with three cards.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5934486

IMO your 03 score is good.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I don't know how you guys do it, if you skip tests you also lose points though. I can make it through all the tests in 03 at 5Ghz, you guys are skipping tests at lower overclocks and getting more points?

I don't get it....


in 03 the cpu, and sound tests don't count for or against your score. in 05 the cpu tests don't count for or against your score. in vantage the feature tests don't count for or against your score. So if you buy the full version you don't have to run those tests. Not only does it make it easier to run the tests at higher clocks without crashing, but it doesn't take as long to run, giving me more time to tweak other options like which driver i use, what processes i have running, and which ones i don't.

Edit: iggster, what did you used to get in 03 with your 9800gx2s?

i don't know when/if i'll be getting my 4870x2s







my business had an off week last week so right now the moneys just not there.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


in 03 the cpu, and sound tests don't count for or against your score. in 05 the cpu tests don't count for or against your score. in vantage the feature tests don't count for or against your score. So if you buy the full version you don't have to run those tests. Not only does it make it easier to run the tests at higher clocks without crashing, but it doesn't take as long to run, giving me more time to tweak other options like which driver i use, what processes i have running, and which ones i don't.



I have PRO anyhow the sound test has been removed even from the free version.

With a E8400 at 4.4Ghz you get 111200 without CPUMarks (N/A)

It's something to do with skipping the CPU tests,
If I skip it CPU I lose points, I know theirs got to be a secret to it I mean come on I beat you in 05, 06 and vantage but you smoke me by 10,000 points in 03, Something just don't seem right.

And iggster a couple weeks ago went from 103,500 to 113,000 with a lower CPU clock with the same exact system after skipping the CPU tests?

03 is flawed.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


And iggster a couple weeks ago went from 103,500 to 113,000 with a lower CPU clock with the same exact system after skipping the CPU tests?

03 is flawed.


You know as much as me, you are always the first to pm me when some news comes up and trust me I would do the same. to me I skip the test's and got more stability so it allowed for higher clock speeds gpu wise.

I still don't doubt though that their is a "secret" to 03 though...


----------



## Litlratt

Set affinity with a quad.


----------



## RPIJG

right, 03 would be single threaded only right?


----------



## Litlratt

03 and 05 will both benefit from setting affinity to only 2 cores.
That has been my experience with them. 0 and 1 has always provided better results.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


in 03 the cpu, and sound tests don't count for or against your score. in 05 the cpu tests don't count for or against your score. in vantage the feature tests don't count for or against your score. So if you buy the full version you don't have to run those tests. Not only does it make it easier to run the tests at higher clocks without crashing, but it doesn't take as long to run, giving me more time to tweak other options like which driver i use, what processes i have running, and which ones i don't.

Edit: iggster, what did you used to get in 03 with your 9800gx2s?

i don't know when/if i'll be getting my 4870x2s







my business had an off week last week so right now the moneys just not there.


I never realized the CPU tests in 03 & 05 did not count. Learn something new everyday, thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


03 and 05 will both benefit from setting affinity to only 2 cores.
That has been my experience with them. 0 and 1 has always provided better results.


Also another good piece of info, Thanks.


----------



## RPIJG

Must...make...top...10


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
I have PRO anyhow the sound test has been removed even from the free version.

With a E8400 at 4.4Ghz you get 111200 without CPUMarks (N/A)

It's something to do with skipping the CPU tests,
If I skip it CPU I lose points, I know theirs got to be a secret to it I mean come on I beat you in 05, 06 and vantage but you smoke me by 10,000 points in 03, Something just don't seem right.

And iggster a couple weeks ago went from 103,500 to 113,000 with a lower CPU clock with the same exact system after skipping the CPU tests?

03 is flawed.

i'm pretty sure it's the 280's
05, 06, and vantage are more CPU dependent than 03.


----------



## zlojack

I don't understand how a result can be valid if it skips a test.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


I don't understand how a result can be valid if it skips a test.


Bottom line, it's so futuremark makes more money.


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Holy mother of god. How thick are you? I said it doesn't accurately show the power of the cards in question! If it did tri-sli GTX280s and quadfire 4870x2 would be at the top in a *graphics benchmarking* thread.

I am here because I'd like an accurate representation of the forum's most powerful system. I think it belongs to "iggster" or "lilratt" and I was merely suggesting it be changed.


From the "other thread".

All you mean is that you think the only valid benchmark is Vantage. Which is debatable if you ask me, same as the debate that rages on about 3D06, 05 and 03.


----------



## Litlratt

@NrGx
I wouldn't count on Tri 280s being more powerful than a pair of 4870X2s, all else being as equal as possible.


----------



## NCspecV81

Some tests have been skipped as they do not count towards the run, so why run them? It doesn't make the score get influenced by not running them and the scores there or not there doesn't have any impact on the other runs and the final total.

When you encounter multiple card systems and lower resolutions the cpu is always going to be the factor once you start adding more horsepower. The higher you can clock your bus, cpu, and gpu the more gain in points you will receive. Often times the bottleneck is so large at lower cpu speeds that with higher cpu speeds, without the assistance of gpu clocks, has the ability to impact scores greatly. It's the nature of supply and demand, and equalibriums.

IMHO the scores on the board are more skewed by the physx scores than the absence of cpu tests that aren't required in 03 and 05. I find it odd that HWBOT hotlinks this portion of OCN for benchmarking, yet we are the only forum that actually honors the physx scores outside of the hwbot postings. Go figure.


----------



## iggster

new toys coming hopefully here tommorow I'll check when I get on my pc for tracking info. Maybe I can gain a couple hundred points


----------



## zlojack

What did you get now?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
IMHO the scores on the board are more skewed by the physx scores than the absence of cpu tests that aren't required in 03 and 05. I find it odd that HWBOT hotlinks this portion of OCN for benchmarking, yet we are the only forum that actually honors the physx scores outside of the hwbot postings. Go figure.

i said this before (right after i posted my scores that are currently on the list) and i'll say it again i think that physX scores should not be counted including mine.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


@NrGx
I wouldn't count on Tri 280s being more powerful than a pair of 4870X2s, all else being as equal as possible.


I was under the impression 4870x2 still had a way to go in terms of drivers for crossfire but if you notice, I did mention quadfire as well


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I was under the impression 4870x2 still had a way to go in terms of drivers for crossfire but if you notice, I did mention quadfire as well










In terms of benching, 2 4870x2's are more generous in getting higher numbers than 3 gtx 280's in the majority of benches. Pretty much anything pre-Vantage.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
What did you get now?

g-14 classified









Here is one though







(mostly got it in hopes of higher 24/7 overclocks. I will do some benching on it though. I gotz a feeling though my vantage score is gonna go up some..then the other toy will go in after vantage. *if the other benchmarks don't improve enough if any*

whose advice was it that to put up or shut? I think it was yours dunno well here she comes...


----------



## zlojack

I said run the benchies, not your mouth









But regardless, that is a sweet board.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you can get out of it.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I said run the benchies, not your mouth









But regardless, that is a sweet board.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you can get out of it.

probably the mobo won't help much if any but the other things most likely will.

I do know though when I had my 780i I can overclock my last qx9650 to 4.4 and as soon as I got my 790i I could only get to 4.2ish but I got a new qx9650 and this one can go up to 4.4 as of now. so who knows maybe 4.6 if I am lucky plus I keep reading things that it being digital should help enough to see a difference in benchmarks. I just hope I can play warhead now with 16xq an extra 2-4 fps would really help but I doubt I will get that.


----------



## iggster

New toys got here today, god I love so cal.. Live within 1 hour of evga and newegg pictures of the ftw in the intel mobo section in 30 minutes


----------



## NCspecV81

got another 03 run with stock gpu clocks.. Very interesting to say the least. We shall see what tomorrow brings. Tomorrow as in hopefully a g31 bios soon!

so far this is my 03 with a gimpy bios that doesn't seem to like x2's that much. Atleast with 4870's occupying the other 2 slots.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5954600


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats to RAMDAC, the new #1.
Well done


----------



## iggster

RAMDAC laying the ownage!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

That's what I just about said! RAMDAC just ripped everyone a new one.


----------



## NCspecV81

Indeed, Nice scores there RAMDAC! =o) Hey I do have a question about something regarding power delivery to your x2's! PM'd.


----------



## grunion

Trying to break 180k, getting close.


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Congrats to RAMDAC, the new #1.
Well done










Thank you for the flowers my friend.









But actually the CPU (and GPU of course) is # 1, I was just an assistant to it.

The E8600 is a hell of an overclocker, perhaps the best CPU I've tested so far. It's only the Vantage benchmark that limits the two turbo cores.
And Vantage was also the only test that I couldn't get stable @ 5.0GHz.

Now I'll try to break (with 2x 4870) the 100k in 3DMark 01 and the 300k in AquaMark3


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAMDAC* 
Thank you for the flowers my friend.









But actually the CPU (and GPU of course) is # 1, I was just an assistant to it.

The E8600 is a hell of an overclocker, perhaps the best CPU I've tested so far. It's only the Vantage benchmark that limits the two turbo cores.
And Vantage was also the only test that I couldn't get stable @ 5.0GHz.

Now I'll try to break (with 2x 4870) the 100k in 3DMark 01 and the 300k in AquaMark3









Nice! Now, lets see ncsa pop out of the wood works with a 300k top 30 lol.

Your scores look really good. I'm having some issues with stability right now, and I'm attributing that to the board and the newness of the bios for the x2. I can't even post with 2 6 pins plugged into the x2! That's how ungodly unstable I am! I think I may end up having to nut off another 500 for an x2 to give it some stability!


----------



## iggster

let's see if I can manage a better vantage score today, don't feel like running 05,06,03 today first time overclocking passed 4ghz today with the new board so I have to find out all the settings again







forgot to write my old ones before I took out the mobo

:: looking good with less vcore that it took to get to 4.3 I am at 4.45 I don't remember the exact settings though:: oh man it's also able to run at higher fsb's!!


----------



## RPIJG

I need to splurge on the 4870x2's I think... I feel good about my score for only running 2 4870's that aren't even all that overclocked. I have a feeling that someone with better "skills" could take my rig even higher, I mean half the time I'm just changing random sudo in the BIOS...
4870x2's would give me the bump in Vantage that I'm lacking, and who knows what it would do in the other areas.


----------



## iggster

ati has top 3 now!!

Btw my memory can't handle the extra mhz melted crashing on the last vantage test and remembered that usually happens with unstable memory

Ran memtest and got a bunch of errors

::edit something is wrong I get a bunch of errors at stock memory speeds I think I read about it but I am on my iPhone and it sucks searching with it I'll read about it tonight I was able to run one vantage with the memory speed at stock and got a higher score then before::


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


ati has top 3 now!!



That's how we roll.


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats NC and the Red Team!!!!
I may have to switch back over to the dark side on my next build. But it'll be awhile .


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Congrats NC and the Red Team!!!!
I may have to switch back over to the dark side on my next build. But it'll be awhile .


just get an e8600

Mine won't do me any good till I Getz my memory issue resolved


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


just get an e8600

Mine won't do me any good till I Getz my memory issue resolved


Another example of why I try to ignore your posts.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Another example of why I try to ignore your posts.

tell us how you really feel


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
...I'm having some issues with stability right now, and I'm attributing that to the board and the newness of the bios for the x2. I can't even post with 2 6 pins plugged into the x2! That's how ungodly unstable I am! I think I may end up having to nut off another 500 for an x2 to give it some stability!

To run an X2 with 2x 6pin connectors, was just possible with the 3870X2. (With a loss of ATi's Overdrive function)
The HD 4870X2 needs 1x 6pin and 1x 8 (2+6) pin connectors both plugged in.

If your PSU hasn't any 8pin connectors and you need to create your own 8 pin;
use the *4pin Molex - 6pin PCIe adapter* that usually comes with your graphics card. Then take apart an old 4pin Pentium 4 connector and add the two proper connectors to the 6pin PCIe adapter, using the information below.

*8 pin PCI Express power cable*


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAMDAC*


To run an X2 with 2x 6pin connectors, was just possible with the 3870X2. (With a loss of ATi's Overdrive function)
The HD 4870X2 needs 1x 6pin and 1x 8 (2+6) pin connectors both plugged in.

If your PSU hasn't any 8pin connectors and you need to create your own 8 pin;
use the *4pin Molex - 6pin PCIe adapter* that usually comes with your graphics card. Then take apart an old 4pin Pentium 4 connector and add the two proper connectors to the 6pin PCIe adapter, using the information below.

*8 pin PCI Express power cable*











lol nice. However, it worked with 2 6pins only in slot #2 and slot #3, just not slot #1.


----------



## CyberDruid

I was sooooo tempted to spend the evening benching again...but no time.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I was sooooo tempted to spend the evening benching again...but no time.



No time is easy to fix! Just don't sleep!

Littlrat - I think that's what pretty much everyone is adopting now. There's always some excuse littering his posts.


----------



## ncsa

Great Results with the new HW and nice to see some benching at 5Gs ... keep on going up


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
No time is easy to fix! Just don't sleep!

Littlrat - I think that's what pretty much everyone is adopting now. There's always some excuse littering his posts.

lol! are you serious?

I only gave him a suggestion..

Its not like I said oh dang my system keeps shutting down I need a new psu, oh dang I don't know my motherboard so I cant overclock as high, oh dang my motherboards bios needs updating, oh dang my video card has stability issues cause I am using 2-6pin adapters instead of one 6 and one 8 pin.


----------



## CyberDruid

Did anyone hear something???

It's like a buzzing sound....


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Did anyone hear something???

It's like a buzzing sound....



Mosquitos are bad this year, this stuff really helps.


----------



## Litlratt

^lol^


----------



## iggster

Liltrat I haven't seen you summit any vantage scores over at hwbot even without physics, what's going on?


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats RAMDAC!!
New #1 at HWBot for Overclock.net

Well done.
http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615


----------



## CyberDruid

Zut Alours!


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Congrats RAMDAC!!
New #1 at HWBot for Overclock.net

Well done.
http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615


well done ramdac! congrats!

I can see ncvspec going for first now







I got a feeling though him and others have already tried or trying guess its time to keep an eye on hwbot


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Congrats RAMDAC!!
New #1 at HWBot for Overclock.net

Well done.
http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615

Thanks again!
But my total hwboints are little comparing to Litlratt's

Quote:

*Litlratt* @ hwbot:
highest rank ever: 262nd at 27 Jan 2008 12:00, most hwboints ever: *159.4 points* at 27 Jan 2008 12:00
*RAMDAC* @ hwbot:
highest rank ever: 488th at 11 Oct 2008 12:00, most hwboints ever: *110.4 points* at 10 Oct 2008 12:00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
well done ramdac! congrats!

I can see ncvspec going for first now







I got a feeling though him and others have already tried or trying guess its time to keep an eye on hwbot

Thank you Iggy!








NCspec has V-modded 4870's and an E8600 running @ over 5GHz.
What I really like to see there, are some benches with Aquamark3 and 3DMark 2001.


----------



## RPIJG

I'm happy to be as high up the food chain with nothing but some air cooled parts!

I don't have the nads to go the extra mile you guys go.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPIJG*


I'm happy to be as high up the food chain with nothing but some air cooled parts!

I don't have the nads to go the extra mile you guys go.


just do it









yesterday I was benching with vantage at 4.5 and one run went through which was my best non physics run ever, I didn't upload it cause I figured it was my first run and the second would be better so I ran it again and it wouldn't run all the way no more







greed got to me lol hopefully with some luck I can reproduce that run.


----------



## NCspecV81

The longer you bench the less likely you are to get clocks to pass when they were already on the edge of stability. Reasons why I prep a lot before I bench and I make sure its extra cold in my room. Also, when I bench I start off with the benches that are more cpu dependent as its more likely to pass with less heatsoak and when ambients are its coolest, which are always at the begining of my sessions. I can actually feel my room getting warm sometimes but its probably placebo. Although, with the addition of phase I'm not gonna put as much prepwork into my actual ambients as I did before.


----------



## iggster

ya heat is my proble right now I can't figure out if it is the CPU or mobo though at 4.5 I am lucky to even get half way trough the first bench at 4.45 I can only run it once. After that the system starts restarting

What sucks though is my first run is always 400 points behind my second run. I really have no clue why either...

Could even be psu issue cause the windows thing after rwstarting doesn't show up like with ncspec experienced back then (karma LOL)

*****edit I tried lowering the fsb to see if I could run all the way through with 4.5 no luck it would restart randomly still. so I left that fsb and loosened my ram timings and it went through I didnt push my luck and try again, but it seems like the memory is the culprit*

4.5

P25079
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=453130

I dunno if I should buy new ram since mine is obviously on its way out or just wait it out for nahalem.


----------



## iggster

and rising ever so slowly lol (I should just go out and buy new ram lol) upped the memory voltage and tightening my timings a tad (at 4.425 I can run way tighter timings)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=455438

so I should buy new memory but will I thats another question lol


----------



## CyberDruid

way to kill a thread

lol

JK


----------



## ncsa

Nice Benching .. and more points will be gained the more variations are run.

_ncsa: highest rank ever: 9th at 03 Feb 2008 12:00, most hwboints ever: 748.8 points at 03 Feb 2008 12:00_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAMDAC*


Thanks again!
But my total hwboints are little comparing to Litlratt's

What I really like to see there, are some benches with Aquamark3 and 3DMark 2001.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*


Nice Benching .. and more points will be gained the more variations are run.

_ncsa: highest rank ever: 9th at 03 Feb 2008 12:00, most hwboints ever: 748.8 points at 03 Feb 2008 12:00_



That's a very high total sir!


----------



## RPIJG

Wait? So that is just running it in multiple ways and submitting?

That seems like a mess.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPIJG*


Wait? So that is just running it in multiple ways and submitting?

That seems like a mess.


it is kind of but he also has old results from other systems he has had.

btw today I was bored and ran 06 twice and 05 once and upped my score a tad, if I get bored again tomorrow I will re-run 03,vantage and 06 (especially 06) lol

here is the first run out of two runs for 06

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8673721

I dunno if I should of ran it at 4.6 again but I didn't maybe tomorrow I will try and run at a higher speed and fsb and see what happens. (second run was at 4.57 and got over 24k)

I love benching like I did today fast with no bsod's and no randsom restarts lol


----------



## NCspecV81

To continue the discussion that the knuckle heads are having in the main thread, I will give my insight as I've had the opportunity to work with both dual and quads on the same system with all FM benchmarks.

3DMark01, 03, and 05 are all dependent on different things, but it comes down to core speed and the amount of gpu power. Those 3 benchmarks are not coded for more than 1-2 cores, and 05 and 01 being the least dependent upon gpu power out of the entire FM collection.

06 and vantage are of course dependent upon 3 factors. One of them is of course cpu frequency, which vantage relies less on than 06. The second is cpu cores, which vantage relies on the most in total score. The third is gpu power, which vantage scales more with the amount of gpu power you throw to it.

I've tested my system with both an E8600 @ 4.5ghz and a QX9650 @ 4.00ghz, and at the same gpu speeds. The only thing that varied was FSB and RAM speed since I did not have a choice to test those frequencies out against one another.

With a single x2 in 06:

E8600 @ 4.5ghz = 21,7xx (Sorry I don't remember, and I don't have an orb I don't believe)

QX9600 @ 4.00ghz = 22,2xx (Again, sorry I don't recall the exact score)

And in Vantage:

Sorry I don't remember my results and I do have orbs for these, but I'm feeling really lazy. Cliff notes was the QX9650 was higher in total score.

The other's 01,03, & 05:

Dual core winnage.


----------



## RAMDAC

Yep, 3DMark 01, 03 and 05 can't handle more than 2 CPU cores, so a Dual Core is obviously the right choice.
Besides that 3DMark 2001 e.g. (like Aquamark3 too) won't profit from more than 2 GPUs. And that means that every Benchmark version has its own optimal configuration.
You could get (at the moment) best results with following config:

*3DMark 2001 SE*
CPU: Preferably a 45nm L2 6MB Dual (Wolfdale)
Chipset: nVidia nForce 780i/790i
GFX: 2x GTX 280
OS: Windows XP 32 bit
(Benefits more from CPU overclock)

*3DMark 03*
CPU: Preferably a 45nm L2 6MB Dual (Wolfdale)
Chipset: Intel Beachwood x38/X48
GFX: 2x HD 4870X2
OS: Windows Server 2008 Enterprise 32 bit
(Benefits primary from GFX overclock)

*3DMark 05*
CPU: Preferably a 45nm L2 6MB Dual (Wolfdale)
Chipset: Intel Beachwood x38/X48
GFX: 2x HD 4870X2
OS: Windows Server 2008 Enterprise 32 bit
(Benefit ratio CPU/GFX = 50/50)

*3DMark 06*
CPU: Preferably a 45nm L2 2x6MB Quad (Yorkfield)
Chipset: Intel Beachwood X48
GFX: 2x HD 4870X2
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit
(Benefits from higher CPU clocks)

*3DMark Vantage*
CPU: Preferably a 45nm L2 2x6MB Quad (Yorkfield)
Chipset: nVidia nForce 790i
GFX: 3x GTX 280
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit
(Benefit ratio CPU/GFX = 50/50)


----------



## NCspecV81

I can't WAIT! Second X2 gets here tomorrow! TOMORROW! TOOOOOOOOOMORRRRRROWWWW! [/very bad Disney singing].


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I can't WAIT! Second X2 gets here tomorrow! TOMORROW! TOOOOOOOOOMORRRRRROWWWW! [/very bad Disney singing].


sick! I see you and ramdac are gonna be the guys to beat









Turns out I will be sticking around and getting i7 as soon as it releases, sold my qx9650 today


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I can't WAIT! Second X2 gets here tomorrow! TOMORROW! TOOOOOOOOOMORRRRRROWWWW! [/very bad Disney singing].


any updates?

I won't be doing anymore benchung till i7 comes out







I do have a new CPU an e1200 maybe I should mess around with it maybe get it to 5ghz with way suicide runs LOL

*edited** got a better cpu a celeron 430 lol!


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats NC.
Apparently, I should have charged you more for that cpu








Impressive results


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Congrats NC.
Apparently, I should have charged you more for that cpu








Impressive results









pshh my setup will kills his...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


pshh my setup will kills his...


Yes, your celeron is so amazing.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Yes, your celeron is so amazing.


it will crush you









looks like I will be getting core i7 965 tuesday.

"if the place the other ocn member got his from still has them in stock and if it isnt over a 6 hour drive each way"


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


it will crush you









looks like I will be getting core i7 965 tuesday.

"if the place the other ocn member got his from still has them in stock and if it isnt over a 6 hour drive each way"


He said the store was in Sunnyvale, which is a 7hr 25min (up to 9 hours 30 mins in traffic) drive from San Diego according to google maps.


----------



## zlojack

Where's NC that you're having to post for him?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Where's NC that you're having to post for him?


Banned.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Banned.


LOL...what'd he do?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


LOL...what'd he do?










Infractions.


----------



## zlojack

Ah...kids these days


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


He said the store was in Sunnyvale, which is a 7hr 25min (up to 9 hours 30 mins in traffic) drive from San Diego according to google maps.


that is pushing it passed what someone should do to get a cpu lol.... 20 hour drive round trip and work the next day hmmmm :swearing:


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Ah...kids these days










He's an adult









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


that is pushing it passed what someone should do to get a cpu lol.... 20 hour drive round trip and work the next day hmmmm :swearing:










Why not just wait until it's officially released? Or at least call and see if they are willing to ship. I thought I heard something mentioned about shipping.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


He's an adult










Older than me?


----------



## Marin

It's a one month ban.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Older than me?


No, but that's irrelevant. It's not like if someone's younger than you, they're a kid.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
No, but that's irrelevant. It's not like if someone's younger than you, they're a kid.

Dude...don't take it so seriously...it was a joke.

For me..I consider anyone under the age of about 22-25 (depending on certain factors) a kid.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Dude...don't take it so seriously...it was a joke.

For me..I consider anyone under the age of about 22-25 (depending on certain factors) a kid.

I kinda knew it was a joke, but I'm pretty tired so cut me some slack


----------



## CyberDruid

I haven't seen anything posted by NC worthy of an infraction...but then Again I'm a busy guy.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I haven't seen anything posted by NC worthy of an infraction...but then Again I'm a busy guy.


he talks about ownage bannage IS ownage
















btw if you want to stay on top be ready to buy nahalem...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=206570

*NO physics*










*WITH PHYSICS*










*tri sli gtx 280*


----------



## USFORCES

NCspecV81 03 score keeps rising next week he will be at 140,000









Did everyone forget he use to get 155,000 with half the system he has now well until they got reset.

NCspecV81 Posts 138,992 - Nice increase! at 4.6Ghz









Their's others getting around getting 138,000 running 4870x2 crossfire at 6Ghz on LN2?

Look at this score its real too, LOL
139,402, QX9770 at 4.3Ghz with a 9800 GX2????
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

If you go through and look at them some people are getting the same scores as guys running on LN2 at 6Ghz as on air at 4.5Ghz same CPU same GPU's it's BS!

I think 03 needs to be removed from the top 30, Better yet let him have first place as long as all of you think it's legit.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I think 03 needs to be removed from the top 30, Better yet let him have first place as long as all of you think it's legit.


yep remove 03 AND physics....probably wont change till I get a physics score of 36-8k with core i7 and people start to complain


----------



## Marin

From NCspec.

Quote:



Hey,

I understand your guys concern, however those runs you posted are what they have termed the low bugged runs. Yes LOW bugged. My runs are what they are referring to as normal runs (High Runs). If you take a gander on both hwbot.org and xtremesystems.org you will find that there are both low runs and normal runs, which make the normal runs seem higher than they should be. HIPRO thinks he may have located the issue for the low runs occuring, which I believe is also not right. Also there was something going around about there being both bad cards and good cards. I think the randomness has to do with how the driver is scaling those certain runs, whether they be low or high. Furthermore, the gx2 score you posted is an obvious black screen bug.

How about choking on some 4ghz 03 video?

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16462392Hr9DFged

Yes that is my run @ 4ghz.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

very nice NC very nice. and BTW guys he is actually onto something. im not at liberty to say yet but i can say its going to be amazing


----------



## Marin

From NCspec.

Quote:



http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16559302at86nQEh


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


From NCspec.


whats the point of the video? what about one showing the fps and the rest of the video.(images)

*edit* also notice how it says stock clocks and he scores like 134k lol I guess will see those 150k scores again.


----------



## USFORCES

Guess what Im saying is, 
why hold back just post a 150,000 and get it over with you did before with a 3870x2.

Your telling me 138,000 is not a bugged BullSht run and should be in the top 30, This guy is doing the same thing your doing but using a *9800 GX2* and getting *139,402*, QX9770 at 4.3Ghz. 
http://service.futuremark.com/result...sultId=5946401

EDIT: *9800 GX2 Score* Never mind it's been removed I wonder why since I posted it yesterday?


----------



## iggster

let's compare ncspecs scores to mine (roughly I'm on my cell phone)

Vantage I beat him by like 4%
06 he beats me by like 13%
05 he beats me by like 8%
03 he beats me by like 35% ( if he would actually overclock his videos cards and post 150 like he has before)

I would say something is up but not just his scores 03 overall


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I want to see a video of his whole screen, not just the bottom...


----------



## USFORCES

*After this post I have nothing more to say on this, I could care less what you post 150,000-200,000 why should I care no one else seems to.*

Both your tests here are the same CPU at 4.8Ghz,
So your telling me the scores you posted in top 30, When you went from one 4870 to 4870's in crossfire you gained *76423*pts, PLEASE

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...arking-86.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
*CPU: E8500 @ 4884 MHz*
*GPU: HD4870 @ 890/1175*

*3DMark03 - 69,469*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5911748



http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...arking-87.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
*CrossfireX 4870's and e8500 @ 4.8 Ghz*

*3dmark03 - 145,892*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5916098


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i smell jealousy in this thread.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i smell jealousy in this thread.


Naw I just think 03 is messed up

Now if I would of asked for some core i7 benchmarks and then nc would of offered them and I told him to f off then that's jealousy







( anyways that won't happen for a while for him anyways)


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is the latest from NCspecV81

Quote:



Actually 03 is just fine. There are 2 current buys for the hd4870x2 right now in 03. One of them is the blank screen bug, which obviously if you watch the video you will see does not happen. However, that bug can occur with any video card. The second is whats been termed the "Low Bug" score bug. The low bug score has been reported on HWBOT and XS extensively with graphs and data to back up the claims. These low bug scores make the normal runs seem high bugged, which of course they aren't. They are just normal runs where the gpu's scaled appropriately.

Here is a post on hwbot.org regarding the low score bug in detail with graphs: http://www.hwbot.org/hwbot.post.do?postId=941

I'm sure I would have a hard time convincing you my score is low bugged, which it's not, but my score is a normal run where the gpu's scale correctly in gt2 and gt3.

Also, iggster, why would I not be able to post any core i7 scores? I'm fully capable of buying it, however it's not needed to beat your scores. Yes, even with you having a core i7. So good luck getting close.

With all that being said, I must give props where props are due. Thanks USForces for giving me the strength and motivation to achieve some actual goals.

Sorry, it's not 140k...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5984162

Also, I found some magic bullet settings for ALL benchmarks that I've shared with a few high gunners on XS, and some friends here on OCN. NO this is not a refresh rate trick iggster. It's a legit tweak, that I'm trying to find an equal setting for on nvidia cards. However, I don't have an nvidia card yet to test.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
here is the latest from NCspecV81


Quote:

Also, iggster, why would I not be able to post any core i7 scores? I'm fully capable of buying it, however it's not needed to beat your scores. Yes, even with you having a core i7. So good luck getting close.
Ok guys I said this after everyone asked for a video of the run but with the whole screen being displayed but yet he didnt post it (hopefully he will soon though)

I dunno but when I was looking at the video some shots look rather funny but it could be cause I could barely see it lol

and nc you know if you had to finance a $500 qx9650 from lilbratt getting a $1250 cpu plus a $500 motherboard and $300 tri channel memory is in far reach for you.(with tax's in California must be different in nc though)

http://www.overclock.net/4755247-post1.html

Honestly allot of people don't really care about the top 30 systems right now due to the fluked 03 scores so you can gloat your bugged runs all you want







I wont even waste any time with my i7 setup with anything other then vantage due to that fact. (knowing a 965 at 4.8 and slightly overclocked on air video cards (gtx 280 tri sli my cards run way higher clocks speeds then in the pictures) get 132,000 in 03 with core i7)


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I am posting on behalf of NCspec, so dont respond to me directly

----

Nice try there iggster. That's fugger's runs on XS using a 3 stage cascase at -100c. Good luck getting that on air or water. Not to mention 720 on the 280 cores? Not exactly moderately clocked 280's.

BTW you apparently like to talk about things you have no knowledge of. Here's the deal in a nutshell with me and Litlratt.

Litlratt sent me a PM about me requesting a qx9650. He told me he did not have time to test it to see if it's something I would like to buy. Like VID, etc. So he offered to send me the cpu to test for a couple of days to decide if I wanted. 3 days later I paid him. Feel free to PM Litlratt about more intricate details of the transaction if you need. Also, my 03 scores are NOT bugged. They are just normal given the conditions of low bugged scores skewing the pool making you believe they are bugged. If you even took 5 minutes of your time to notice the hwbot.org link you would see this.

Like I said, there are 2 bugs:

1. Blank Screen Bug (its quite obvious this is not happening by the video I gave)
2. Low Score Bug (Last bug to choose given the data available. By the sounds of it you don't believe this is the bug)

However, I did find a bug when I ran my video for you. It was called the "My scores are higher than yours so you moan and groan" bug. Also I will ask, what does showing the rest of the screen besides the FPS going to prove about the run? I showed the most important part of the screen given the fact that both can not be taken together effectively with the camera I have. It's quite apparent in the video that no LOD tweaks are being used as even the splash screens are basically blurred beyond recognition.

I also got support from a very avid bencher on XS by the name of Gautum via AIM. He said "my scores are spot on."


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I have no idea what to expect out of those cards, but i can see why people would want to see the whole screen.

if there truly aren't and LOD tweaks, or anything else that would change the graphics, then why not? you already posted one with the FPS, now one with the graphics just to prove your point.

I hope your scores are legit, and i in no way am challenging them, i just understand why people would want to see the whole screen.

BTW imo if you do have a secret tweak, keep it to yourself lol. seriously it's one of those things that you have to find out for yourself, that's what makes benchmarking fun. Because it isn't easy.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
I am posting on behalf of NCspec, so dont respond to me directly

----

Nice try there iggster. That's fugger's runs on XS using a 3 stage cascase at -100c. Good luck getting that on air or water. Not to mention 720 on the 280 cores? Not exactly moderately clocked 280's.


not to give lillratt any info on the exact clocks I run for benching but my cards run at over 760 core and thats on air...and stock no vmods. even the memory was left at stock lol

and didnt I say I wont waste my time benching anything other then vantage so why would you think I was trying to pass it as my score lol and I even posted the link ot fugger runs on the previous page lol

http://www.overclock.net/4829590-post1545.html

and the 965 not reaching 4.8 on air I dunno I will be on water but a 920 can reach 4.0 ghz with under 1.36 vcore on air. I think its something else as to why you think 4.8 isnt possible maybe you need to read my sig?

If I really really wanted anyways I would run phase change but I really do allot more gaming on my pc and other things then benching so that would make it unpractical. Affording it I can I carry that kind of money as pocket change most of the time


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
I have no idea what to expect out of those cards, but i can see why people would want to see the whole screen.

if there truly aren't and LOD tweaks, or anything else that would change the graphics, then why not? you already posted one with the FPS, now one with the graphics just to prove your point.

I hope your scores are legit, and i in no way am challenging them, i just understand why people would want to see the whole screen.

BTW imo if you do have a secret tweak, keep it to yourself lol. seriously it's one of those things that you have to find out for yourself, that's what makes benchmarking fun. Because it isn't easy.


this is exactly how I feel I dont have anything against the guy really I just am rather curious to see that video


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats NCspecV81!!
Number 1 on the Bot now.
http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Congrats NCspecV81!
139k 3dmo3

Code:


Code:


http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16569051mztCTyw3


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Congrats NCspecV81!
139k 3dmo3

Code:


Code:


http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16569051mztCTyw3


I give the guy credit we ask and he provides. congrats.







trolls lair was looking kind of funky though lol


----------



## iggster

Quote:



NCSPECV81:
Yes, even with you having a core i7. So good luck getting close.


Thanks for the luck it helped...

before I maxed out around P25,1xx in vantage without physics cpu at 4.45 memory at 1760 mhz and 7-7-7-18 timings, and my gpu at something like 770 core,1230memory

core I7 P25,7xx cpu at 3.75 vcore at 1.25 memory at 1333 (only $100 memory till tri channel kits come) gpus at 627 core and 1202 memory

http://www.overclock.net/4888561-post49.html


----------



## iggster

congrats to myself LOL

4th place vantage at hwbot







over kingpin...


----------



## iggster

this one is for ncspec (no core i7 doesnt only do good for vantage...)

cpu @ 3.90 and memory at 1200 mhz

I overclock the gpu way more when I do extreme benching.


----------



## t4ct1c47

In an effort to keep the very best OCN members on the Top 30 board, the amount of places will soon be reduced to the Top 20 instead. It has also been decided that any scores that are run with PhysX will not be counted either. Expect a fresh thread in the near future with greater clarification on the rules.


----------



## zlojack

Nice stuff.

I can't belive my old rig is still in 12th place even without Vantage!


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


In an effort to keep the very best OCN members on the Top 30 board, the amount of places will soon be reduced to the Top 20 instead. It has also been decided that any scores that are run with PhysX will not be counted either. Expect a fresh thread in the near future with greater clarification on the rules.


Do it fast









Don't like it but oh well our voices don't count anyways...I just wont participate in it...


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


In an effort to keep the very best OCN members on the Top 30 board, the amount of places will soon be reduced to the Top 20 instead. It has also been decided that any scores that are run with PhysX will not be counted either. Expect a fresh thread in the near future with greater clarification on the rules.


And where exactly did that decision come from? Did I miss some discussions or something? What's next top 3?









I would think you'd want to keep the comp more inclusive not more exclusive.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
And where exactly did that decision come from? Did I miss some discussions or something? What's next top 3?









I would think you'd want to keep the comp more inclusive not more exclusive.

i'd have to agree, i mean look at the superpi 1m thread. everyone gets in, then there is a top 10 intel and AMD.


----------



## BenBrown

I have to agree. I am not exactly sure what this is supposed to accomplish.


----------



## CyberDruid

I would like to get on the record saying that I would like to see the Competition Thread remain basically unchanged.

Then again I'm not the guy doing all that updating either


----------



## iggster

At first I thought I missed a discussion somewhere and figured ok cool if people agree on it then its ok, obviously one never went on... I edited my first post on the subject on my opinion on this.


----------



## iggster

congrats to myself again

still 4th in vantage

1st place at ocn now.

http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615

(hwbot)


----------



## zlojack

iggster, it's comments like that (and the one you made in the Rate the Computer Above You thread) that make you come off as arrogant.

We know you have a great rig, dude.

Don't brag about it. It's tacky.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


iggster, it's comments like that (and the one you made in the Rate the Computer Above You thread) that make you come off as arrogant.

We know you have a great rig, dude.

Don't brag about it. It's tacky.


Apparently, it's attributed to his enthusiasm for hardware


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


congrats to myself again

still 4th in vantage

1st place at ocn now.

http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615

(hwbot)


Congrats to you! Why you didn't overclock you cards? With GPU overclocking you can easy broke 35 000.


----------



## iggster

they took off my 03 score







bastages lol cause I dont have a compare link, I emailed futuremark so hopefully they will fix it today and ill get one up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimofil*


Congrats to you! Why you didn't overclock you cards? With GPU overclocking you can easy broke 35 000.


 I need to fix the speed thing on hwbot but I had a slight overclock at the time but I was getting a lesser score with them overclocked lol! I found part of the problem though and fixed it.


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimofil*


Congrats to you! Why you didn't overclock you cards? With GPU overclocking you can easy broke 35 000.


Do you have the screen of 34.5k?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimofil*


Do you have the screen of 34.5k?


I get that with physics and no screen shots since I knew it was working already I just uploaded it to the orb instead which the link is in my sig

btw thanks for the congrats. I was thinking of asking someone to post me being first but I kind of think thats even worst. Kind of like not being able to post your scores cause you will be called a showoff lol people...


----------



## zlojack

iggy, you can post your scores. You can show off your hardware (we all do).

But when you go around bragging and arrogant about it, it rubs people the wrong way.

Comments like "congrats to me" or like this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


9/10

very nice computer all a gamer really needs. (*to those who vote mine below 10/10 dont even waste your time my pc is the best on ocn*







) I just wanted to vote this guys computer when I first started building my pc I so wanted a similar setup like the guy above me.


Honestly dude, you don't impress anyone. It's not like you've made some great acheivement in the world. You have a really nice computer. Think about where that fits in the spectrum of great things.


----------



## Kimofil

I found some interesting. 35 000 with PhysX and overclocked GPU's.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Do it fast









Don't like it but oh well our voices don't count anyways...I just wont participate in it...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
And where exactly did that decision come from? Did I miss some discussions or something? What's next top 3?









I would think you'd want to keep the comp more inclusive not more exclusive.

After reading the feedback I must stress that when it comes to removing PhysX, I do plan on doing this if AMD/ATI don't come up with their own implementation to balance everything out. I'm not necessarily going to be getting rid of those scores when the board is lowered to Top 20. The main reason for this is that Futuremark themselves don't allow nVidia GPU systems to be compared with others when PhysX is enabled.

When it comes to limiting it to 20 instead of 30, I assume the majority of members approve of this, or would you want it kept at 30? My original idea is to make it more difficult, so that only the best are able to get on the board. Either way, based on the few comments so far, I'll be posting a poll over the weekend to get some feedback as to what should be done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
congrats to myself again

still 4th in vantage

1st place at ocn now.

http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1615

(hwbot)

Well done iggster, I'm looking into taking on the HWbot team.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I would like to get on the record saying that I would like to see the Competition Thread remain basically unchanged.

Then again I'm not the guy doing all that updating either









I might be doing the updating but I like to think that the Top 30 (or possibly 20 depending on everyone's feedback) is our board, not mine.


----------



## iggster

leave it at top 30

EDIT resummited and I decided not to summit any other scores no need to yet... I will just hold on to some sand for now...


----------



## Hondacity

yeah top30 is better than top20...please keep it at 30

i can't wait for my crossfire


----------



## t4ct1c47

Don't worry guys, I currently have a poll in the benchmarking section ragrding keeping PhysX, another one will be created after to see if the top 30 should be lowered to 20. Based on feedback here it'll probably stay at 30, but I'd feel more comfortable at least making a poll.

Just a little update to let everyone know that I'm now also in charge of OCN's HWbot team. All this means is I'll be the guy who deals with the any background issues that may crop up, when it comes to the bots or scores that fail to submit properly.

Keep benching, I want to see some i7 entrants on the board.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Do it fast









Don't like it but oh well our voices don't count anyways...I just wont participate in it...

Please do! I'd love to put this guy and his scores into place =o)~

I will comment that you do have some nice scores, but no sir.. keep trying.. not enough for first. =o)~

And on another note:

IMHO top 20 or top 30, it shouldn't matter. Whatever that is decided by the heads of the community here. However, I do believe that exclusivity is a must when dealing with this type of thread. Leave the other sub ranks into other unofficial or less lucrative threads.


----------



## zlojack

Welcome back, NCspecV81


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Welcome back, NCspecV81










Thanks! I feel a little rusty!


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Please do! I'd love to put this guy and his scores into place =o)~

I will comment that you do have some nice scores, but no sir.. keep trying.. not enough for first. =o)~

And on another note:

IMHO top 20 or top 30, it shouldn't matter. Whatever that is decided by the heads of the community here. However, I do believe that exclusivity is a must when dealing with this type of thread. Leave the other sub ranks into other unofficial or less lucrative threads.

nope not enough for first







dang I wish I got higher scores, care to give me some points







dang I seem to be drowning in sand









welcome back it was getting boring without you


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Thanks! I feel a little rusty!

A little WD40 and a good scrubbing should take care of that









Welcome back!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
A little WD40 and a good scrubbing should take care of that









Welcome back!


Thanks! Trust me, it was probably a well deserved vacation!


----------



## iggster

these new drivers are finally working for me...

[email protected] 3.9 *sig vantage bench is my first run and at 4.35

gpus at 627 core and 1202 memory.. I can overclock them WAY more...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8971437


----------



## gbrilliantq

I guess I'll download 05 and 03. My 24.4k 06 score is ok for now.

Going for the top *single* card score on that list. =)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 
I guess I'll download 05 and 03. My 24.4k 06 score is ok for now.

Going for the top *single* card score on that list. =)


Nice! I look forward to those scores hombre!


----------



## iggster

even futuremark thinks 03 is to old lol...

Another reason to drop 03, I asked a question about core i7 and not being able to publish scores and they said it will be updated "in the future" lol god knows when that will be..

http://futuremark.yougamers.com/foru...80&postcount=3


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i like 03, i think it gives another dimension to the tests that would be missing. It seems to separate the real benchmarkers from the rest imo.


----------



## NCspecV81

03 too old and be removed? LAFFS! I still think 01 should be on the list as well. Each of these benchmarks are unique, and imho you can't remove one w/o considering to remove the others. Of course we can't even have this thread if we don't have tests to run. Having what we have now and removing one or the other would be ludicrous. There is a reason why a lot of benchers use 03 & 01, and even AM3 when showcasing new, unreleased hardware.


----------



## iggster

core i7 is new right?

Then why do you really not see any 03,01,am3 scores? Maybe one or two floating around but nothing like 06 and vantage scores

Certainly not cause it sucks it is the most powerfull quad on the market.

Just saying when the staff if the futuremark says it old I think ts time to move on, seriously...

Please keep it professional with the responses


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
core i7 is new right?

Then why do you really not see any 03,01,am3 scores? Maybe one or two floating around but nothing like 06 and vantage scores

Certainly not cause it sucks it is the most powerfull quad on the market.

Just saying when the staff if the futuremark says it old I think ts time to move on, seriously...

Please keep it professional with the responses

If you took time to comprehend the post you would see he's not referring to the benchmark as being old, but the systeminfo component that is utilized.

As quoted in this thread:

http://futuremark.yougamers.com/foru...80#post1024280

"In your case the entire CPU section is missing, meaning that that particular section of the component crashed I am guessing that it is *due to the age of the systeminfo component, which is rather old in 2003 case.* This will improve when when 2003 is updated in the future."


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


If you took time to comprehend the post you would see he's not referring to the benchmark as being old, but the systeminfo component that is utilized.


which is part of the the benchmark right? making the benchmark old...

Another thing they probably wont update it for a while and core i7 users will only be able to provide screenshots, what stops core i7 users from editing the image to get a higher score?

Another reason not to have 03 at least until they fix it...See if I score 150k in 03 how can I really prove it without an orb link? screenshots can be messed with. (reason they are also they might take a long time is cause they want to fix the ati issue also)

Unless you guys trust everyone not to cheat


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


core i7 is new right?

Then why do you really not see any 03,01,am3 scores? Maybe one or two floating around but nothing like 06 and vantage scores

Certainly not cause it sucks it is the most powerfull quad on the market.

Just saying when the staff if the futuremark says it old I think ts time to move on, seriously...

Please keep it professional with the responses



AM3 isn't out yet, dude.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


AM3 isn't out yet, dude.


and???? whats that got to do with the discussion? are you implying my comment of it being the most powerfull quad on the market to be false? obviously you answered my question not even am3 is out but we all know that already, plus we don't even know what am3 is capable of yet and I don't care thats another subject

Please stay on subject 
thanks


----------



## Circuit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


which is part of the the benchmark right? making the benchmark old...

Another thing they probably wont update it for a while and core i7 users will only be able to provide screenshots, what stops core i7 users from editing the image to get a higher score?

Another reason not to have 03 at least until they fix it...See if I score 150k in 03 how can I really prove it without an orb link? screenshots can be messed with. (reason they are also they might take a long time is cause they want to fix the ati issue also)

Unless you guys trust everyone not to cheat










 Incase you didnt notice. NCspec is still #1... great job NC!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


We should remove 03 since I know my scores won't be first with it there



Fixed for ya. =o)~

However, if you read the bold by what I quoted from the thread you created over there, you will see what is being referred to as old.

gtx280's in trisli isn't hitting 150k in 03 with anything 5ghz and below on an i7. So for that we have no worries with you posting that score.

However, just require a video of the run. Sounds easy to me. It's not hard holding a camera over the screen.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Circuit*


Incase you didnt notice. NCspec is still #1... great job NC!


not on hwbot









good job me







and thats with me only updating vantage... I havent updated anything else









No reason to enter anymore benchmarks here when they are in transition to something else...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Fixed for ya. =o)~


how old are you man? or do I mean boy? I guess you didn't learn you lesson from the last bannage?

Quote:



However, if you read the bold by what I quoted from the thread you created over there, you will see what is being referred to as old.

gtx280's in trisli isn't hitting 150k in 03 with anything 5ghz and below on an i7. So for that we have no worries with you posting that score.

However, just require a video of the run. Sounds easy to me. It's not hard holding a camera over the screen.


and how do you know no one can do 150k? lol .Do you own core i7 with a tri sli setup? how many benches of 03 is their on xs? like 1-2? 
btw


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


not on hwbot









good job me







and thats with me only updating vantage... I havent updated anything else









No reason to enter anymore benchmarks here when they are in transition to something else...

how old are you man? or do I mean boy? I guess you didn't learn you lesson from the last bannage?

and how do you know no one can do 150k? lol I did 138k on my first run...Do you own core i7 with a tri sli setup? how many benches of 03 is their on xs? like 1-2? 
btw


*sigh*

I've saw 132k posted by fugger with some really healthy overclocks @ 5ghz with an i7. your 138k was removed by hwbot and hwbot does allow screenshots (unless you are in the top 20 global, which 138k is far from that). Makes you wonder why? Care to post the details of that run? My guess was that it was bugged, and by the sounds of you not being able to reproduce it further exemplifies that. Furthermore, the 121k you posted further exemplifies that. I haven't updated my scores on hwbot as of yet due to some other things going on right now that I wish not to discuss with this forum or mods.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


*sigh*

I've saw 132k posted by fugger with some really healthy overclocks @ 5ghz with an i7. your 138k was removed by hwbot and hwbot does allow screenshots (unless you are in the top 20 global, which 138k is far from that). Makes you wonder why? Care to post the details of that run? My guess was that it was bugged, and by the sounds of you not being able to reproduce it further exemplifies that. Furthermore, the 121k you posted further exemplifies that. I haven't updated my scores on hwbot as of yet due to some other things going on right now that I wish not to discuss with this forum or mods.


Ya it's bugged







dunno if you know yet but people are not really gettng better overclocks with ln2 maybe .2ghz or so

Also if you notice my vantage runs beat many i7 runs on ln2... Edit I meant when I had the qx9650


----------



## iggster

some screen shots obviously edited for g-14 classified reasons

btw I updated my scores


----------



## NCspecV81

Nice scores. I'll update mine when it's necessary. Otherwise, I'm playing it cool and chill'n where I'm at.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Nice scores. I'll update mine when it's necessary. Otherwise, I'm playing it cool and chill'n where I'm at.


those are okay but I like this one a little better...Now you know how hard it is to gain 400 points in vantage, my 121k for 03 has way more headroom then my 29k vantage run., hmmmm still feel cool where your at


----------



## NCspecV81

Nice score again. However, I'm not the one who has to catch up. Until better scores are needed I don't plan on updating.


----------



## grunion

Congrats iggster
You've purchased yourself back into benchmarking relevance, well sort of..after all #1 is all that matters, oh and the 9 spot of course.

What's it gonna take for the #1 spot, Big Red instead?


----------



## t4ct1c47

Please keep on the topic of benchmarking. Other member's finances and all that sort of stuff have no bearing here.

I've just had to delete a shed load of posts that consited of nothing more than childish bickering. You can ask NCspecV81 as to whether pissing me off is a good idea.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


Please keep on the topic of benchmarking. Other member's finances and all that sort of stuff have no bearing here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Congrats iggster
You've purchased yourself back into benchmarking relevance, well sort of..after


right....


----------



## Litlratt

Yes, it's a shame you've had to clean this thread up on more than one occasion.


----------



## t4ct1c47

While I'm here, I'll also remind everyone that some scores with nVidia cards will be taken off the Top 30 board tommorrow. I'll also be editing the opening post to make the rules easier to understand for any newcomers, and also to point out that scores run with PhysX enabled will no longer be valid.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*


While I'm here, I'll also remind everyone that some scores with nVidia cards will be taken off the Top 30 board tommorrow. I'll also be editing the opening post to make the rules easier to understand, and also to point out that scores run wih PhysX enabled will no longer be valid.


Can a -PhysX score be submitted individually to replace it, or do you require a new total submission?


----------



## NCspecV81

Nice - Finally some validity to the vantage bench in this test!

Can we also add a better way to validate 03 scores for i7's? Or any other score that causes reason of concern regarding it's validity.

I propose that there needs to be also a copy of the cpu/gpu speed and a shot of the details on the benchmark showing the resolution and FPS for each test. This will help isolate those real runs and those ones that would be removed from hwbot for example. A video would work as well but it would also need to show those three things!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Can a -PhysX score be submitted individually to replace it, or do you require a new total submission?


As far as I'm aware only 3DMark Vantage was affected by PhysX. With this in mind, only Vantage scores obtained with nVidia GPU's will be removed, and the board updated accordingly.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Nice - Finally some validity to the vantage bench in this test!

Can we also add a better way to validate 03 scores for i7's? Or any other score that causes reason of concern regarding it's validity.

I propose that there needs to be also a copy of the cpu/gpu speed and a shot of the details on the benchmark showing the resolution and FPS for each test. This will help isolate those real runs and those ones that would be removed from hwbot for example. A video would work as well but it would also need to show those three things!


well for my maxed out settings I would not want to show my gpu settings to others and I am sure no one else really says what they run also. (thats what takes a long time to get right finding the highest stable settings)

I do have one with my cpu at 3.9 though.


----------



## NCspecV81

GPU settings? All I see are sliders and clock speeds. It's not bios settings. We aren't asking you to give out your bank account number or post your futuremark keys. It doesn't take someone much to move a slider more north until it's not able to pass. The thread requires GPU speeds to be posted anyways. So just having a picture of what you ran, especially one to prove it's validity, isn't much to ask.

Also when I mean showing the FPS details, you need to click details so it displays the breakdown in test results.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


GPU settings? All I see are sliders and clock speeds. It's not bios settings. We aren't asking you to give out your bank account number or post your futuremark keys. It doesn't take someone much to move a slider more north until it's not able to pass. The thread requires GPU speeds to be posted anyways. So just having a picture of what you ran, especially one to prove it's validity, isn't much to ask.

Also when I mean showing the FPS details, you need to click details so it displays the breakdown in test results.


So something like this then?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


So something like this then?


Yeah close. It's very important to show the details or the breakdown of each test in the benchmark. Thats why you see my videos, I always click the details tab to show the FPS for each test ran. This helps isolate bugged runs.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

click details in the score window


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yeah close. It's very important to show the details or the breakdown of each test in the benchmark. Thats why you see my videos, I always click the details tab to show the FPS for each test ran. This helps isolate bugged runs.


videos don't help much since they are low resolution, unless you have an hd cam and somewhere you can host big files









I would post my orb keys but they are useless to others as 1 account per orb key, well thats what futuremark said along other things, (if you know anything on the issue which it seems like you do please let me know as they want all the information they can gather)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


videos don't help much since they are low resolution, unless you have an hd cam and somewhere you can host big files









I would post my orb keys but they are useless to others as 1 account per orb key, well thats what futuremark said along other things, (if you know anything on the issue which it seems like you do please let me know as they want all the information they can gather)


High resolution isn't needed to prove a run. I'll host a video just to prove this here in a bit.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
High resolution isn't needed to prove a run. I'll host a video just to prove this here in a bit.

for lod tweaks it kind of is. well it might not be lod but I cant remember which tweak it is but they affects how it is rendered and a high resolution video would expose tweaks like those.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
for lod tweaks it kind of is. well it might not be lod but I cant remember which tweak it is but they affects how it is rendered and a high resolution video would expose tweaks like those.


it's LOD - and LOD is clearly visible whether it's high resolution or not. I will take a video here in a moment just to show this.


----------



## NCspecV81

Video Added -

  
 http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16762588cFMKYHf2  <!-- AME - Veoh --> <div%20style=


----------



## iggster

thanks for posting that and going into so much detail and trouble for that

But the gtx's dont get bugged runs as often like the x2 if anything all of us should be required to do everything you are asking for 03. Its all up to tactic anyways.

oh ya I found my old qx9650 3dmark03 scores

http://www.overclock.net/4990884-post244.html

imagine all I have posted is 121k if I go any further I will be asked for god knows what







lol


----------



## iggster

nice scores nuclearjock!!

beating me in 05,06 with just a pair of 8800gtx's









what gpu clock speeds where you running?

621:1566:1000 gpu:shaders:memory.
? for all the tests?


----------



## iggster

I updated some scores, before anyone says anything please if you want more proof I would like the same from you.


----------



## gooddog

Iggster Rules!
Unbelievable results!!

Magic Crystal ball says: "Iggster going to the top!"

It is only a matter of time, a few Ghz and little more voltage!

Go Iggster!


----------



## Litlratt

So unbelievable there aren't any new ones.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


So unbelievable there aren't any new ones.


browser
tools
options
privacy
clear now (cache)










(updated my old post)

NOT trying to start anything but nc I think you underestimated me hopefully with some tweaking I can break 132k or was that 138k I don't remember...my cards max out 03 around 780core

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


I am posting on behalf of NCspec, so dont respond to me directly

----

Nice try there iggster. That's fugger's runs on XS using a 3 stage cascase at -100c. Good luck getting that on air or water. Not to mention 720 on the 280 cores? Not exactly moderately clocked 280's.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


(knowing a 965 at 4.8 and slightly overclocked on air video cards (gtx 280 tri sli my cards run way higher clocks speeds then in the pictures) get 132,000 in 03 with core i7)


----------



## Litlratt

Got it.
So much easier to understand the cheering section now.


----------



## iggster

so when is the top 30 getting finalized and getting an update?

:::tumble weeds passing:::


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Question:
if i disable some of my cores to get higher overclocks by only using two cores is that OK? because i remember before there was a problem with people trying to submit scores with quads in 06 and vantage, and use duals in 03 and 05 since they don't use the extra cores. If you are disabling cores, then you are still using the same hardware for each test right?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


Question:
if i disable some of my cores to get higher overclocks by only using two cores is that OK? because i remember before there was a problem with people trying to submit scores with quads in 06 and vantage, and use duals in 03 and 05 since they don't use the extra cores. If you are disabling cores, then you are still using the same hardware for each test right?


should be ok

I do know it helps though to have two cores at least enabled I tried it at 3.9 anything higher and I get the same scores

I wonder though if my 965 can get over 4.525 with less then 8 threads? Did it really help with the other chips? It's somethig I never have played with (disablih cores and trying for a higher overclock)


----------



## t4ct1c47

Guys I'm just in the process of updating the Top 30 board but after clicking on some of the ORB submissions from some users it appears that those runs were made with PhysX enabled. I myself have done some runs of each benchie with PhysX disabled, but it looks like I'm going to have to uninstall and reinstall each benchmark respectively to get them to become valid.

"Please note that this result has been produced using display drivers which have not been validated or approved by Futuremark and will not be visible on default result search on the ORB or on the Hall of Fame."

I reliase that those members have probably disabled PhysX, but it looks like us nVidia users may have to resort to completely removing and then reinstalling our benchies.









Edit:

When it comes to Core i7 systems, a screenie will be accepted for the time being for the 3DMark03 benchmark only, at least until Futuremark work out the kinks.


----------



## iggster

all i7/nvidia scores say that

That's why their is no i7 nvidia scores on the hall of fame

If it's ran by physics it says to disable physics for hall of fame


----------



## NCspecV81

I still suggest if a screenie is considered valid that it have at least the FPS of each test included, and cpu/gpu speeds.


----------



## t4ct1c47

So at present all i7 based scores report that they have been run with "unsupported drivers"?

Also, I agree that screenies of 3DMark03 scores will need to show the FPS details of each of the benchies run. You can simply zoom out your browser a little bit by using Ctrl and your mouse wheel.


----------



## iggster

for i7 yes I think it might be cause you can't enable sli with older drivers then the 180.43 or it might be something else

I will have that screen shot in 2 hours or so

But all these questions and askig for proof is makig it look like I am being accused of cheating...

What about this tactic I give you the password to my orb account and you can check it out yourself in about two hours just if you want pm me with your aim or yahoo id


----------



## t4ct1c47

iggster, it's not just you who has had to resort to using screenies. Nobody is accusing you of attempting to cheat.

Edit:

I'll go ahead and update the scores now.


----------



## iggster




----------



## Aaroman

The worksheet in the thread is showing the top 31 now.....


----------



## t4ct1c47

Oh RLY?


----------



## zlojack

The top of the chart is heating up again.

Nice scores there from Iggy.

I wonder what NCSpec will do with his new phase unit!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

omg i wish i had money to buy new parts...


----------



## t4ct1c47

I plan to move up sometime after Xmas. I can't get any new parts until my rent has been paid at the end of the month though.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
omg i wish i had money to buy new parts...

Never enough of that









I want a nice sound card and new keyboard but right now I have spent to much on upgrades and if I buy it then what would people buy me for christmas lol

You arent alone with the holidays and economy the way it is. I was thinking I was gonna spend $300 for my son and wife but man its looking like at least $300 for my son, he wants a psp and some transformers lol (I dont spoil him though I make him get good grades in school, his only 5 and doing basic math and first in the class







he has a big math test coming told him if he does good and behaves good, santa might bring him what he wants)

(bunch of spelling errors dues to messed up keyboard due to me throwing it sometimes







very old hp keyboard lol the king of keyboards that you press the f key and get a g lol)


----------



## NCspecV81

t4ct1c47 - If we run 2 systems can we get 2 entries on the list? I have an AMD system in the works and an i7 setup as well. Plan on benching the pee out of both of them.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


t4ct1c47 - If we run 2 systems can we get 2 entries on the list? I have an AMD system in the works and an i7 setup as well. Plan on benching the pee out of both of them.


In an effort to encourage more people to participate, only one system per member is currently allowed.


----------



## CyberDruid

Don't tell me AMD is going to get on the table again with Intel...XOMG


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


t4ct1c47 - If we run 2 systems can we get 2 entries on the list? I have an AMD system in the works and an i7 setup as well. Plan on benching the pee out of both of them.


Showoff.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Don't tell me AMD is going to get on the table again with Intel...XOMG


did they change it to top 50 systems?


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


did they change it to top 50 systems?


I hope your not implying that AMD would be that low on the chart.


----------



## RPIJG

I think he was...but he was probably just playing.

Or was he


----------



## NCspecV81

Amd system will be done here soon, so we shall see what kinda carnage it will do to the top 30 with x2's!


----------



## CyberDruid

Use some PCI cards too...just to make it fair to the Intel guys...you don't want to pwn them so hard they kill themselves....


----------



## KarmaKiller

*looks at CD sig*

Intel... Intel..Intel..Intel..Hmm..


----------



## CyberDruid

I still have a socket 754 Clawhammer rig...I'm just holding back...I don't want to unleash all that power in one place....


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I hope your not implying that AMD would be that low on the chart.









amd is already in the top 30 I think even 14th place to







but only of course 1 system.


----------



## CyberDruid

I would honestly like to see AMD come out on top for once...it's too lopsided.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I would honestly like to see AMD come out on top for once...it's too lopsided.

on top of what though? top 3? top 10? I can see top 10 but no way top 3. If I had to guess I would say no higher then 7th place.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
Question:
if i disable some of my cores to get higher overclocks by only using two cores is that OK? because i remember before there was a problem with people trying to submit scores with quads in 06 and vantage, and use duals in 03 and 05 since they don't use the extra cores. If you are disabling cores, then you are still using the same hardware for each test right?

this one never got answered, I would like to know the answer to please. I think for 03,05 I dont think its even correct on the cores enabled?

I finally got to play with it and disabling ht got me to 4.7 for 03. it even raised my 4.5 score 100 points lol...


----------



## CyberDruid

I need some cornflakes to piss on.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I need some cornflakes to piss on.


----------



## gooddog

Iggster does it again!! Top of the hill!
Looks like a lot of sand in those scores!!

OC Iggster, OC!!


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats on the update NC.
Very impressive!!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 

3DMark03 - *143,728* (Will update this later)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5989544

This guy same CPU/GPU's *5.6Ghz* and a score of 143,066

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

NCspecV81 *4776MHz* with a score of 143,728









NCspecV81 get it up to 5Ghz you might have a real world record considering your beating people clocked over 6Ghz.

Then maybe not we got this guy for NCspecV81 to compete with 4.3Ghz and 175,516, LMAO

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

*
I can't get over how all you guys accept these scores as legit when NCspecV81 was caught cheating before and reset by future mark, no one here thinks 200 more Mhz = 5000pts with 03 is a bit strange?*

Anyhow I'm done benching with 3DMARK, have at it guys because you won't see my scores posted in the top 30 ever again.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
This guy same CPU/GPU's *5.6Ghz* and a score of 143,066

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

NCspecV81 *4776MHz* with a score of 143,728









NCspecV81 get it up to 5Ghz you might have a real world record considering your beating people clocked over 6Ghz.

Then maybe not we got this guy for NCspecV81 to compete with 4.3Ghz and 175,516, LMAO

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10

*
I can't get over how all you guys accept these scores as legit when NCspecV81 was caught cheating before and reset by future mark, no one here thinks 200 more Mhz = 5000pts with 03 is a bit strange?*

Anyhow I'm done benching with 3DMARK, have at it guys because you won't see my scores posted in the top 30 ever again.


dude.. read about the LOW bug. those are LOW BUG scores you are referring to. THE TOP SCORE is 170k with 6.2ghz, which is a normal, non-lowbugged run like mine..you think he would gain 27k with 500mhz on the cpu and only 850mhz gpu clocks? Give me a break man. You linked a low bugged run, plain and simple.

5ghz should put my score to around near and probably a hair shy of 150k.. oh noes! the WR is 170k with only 1.2ghz more. Yes, they are normal runs and fully legit. Quit referring to my runs as being abnormal when they aren't. The ones you posted are low bugged runs. FULLY documented on XS and HWBOT btw.

BTW - here's my run


Veoh Videos
SWF Videos Files


SWF Videos Files

*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?permalinkId=v16667215dnSP5NmM&id=anonymous&player=videodetailsembedded&videoAutoPlay=0" allowFullScreen="true" width="460" height="345" bgcolor="#000000" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## USFORCES

Well considering you have the best score for 3DMARK 03 on record for a QX9650 at only 4776mhz on h2o.

You already know you can get 150000 that will give you the fastest 45mm quad in the world in 3DMARK 03 anyhow, considering the top 3 are done with QX 9770/9800x2 at 4.3Ghz, LOL

Good thing the guy with the QX 9770/9800x2 at 4.3Ghz bogus scores isn't a member here because he would be at #1 in OCN top 30 right now instead of you









http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100

*I've got one question for you NCspecV81 have you ever posted bogus bugged scores here before?*


----------



## CyberDruid

If you guys were girls I'd actually enjoy this cat-fight...but since your not it's kind of









Just my two cents.


----------



## t4ct1c47

This concludes our broadcast day.

Tune in later when this thread has been cleansed.


----------



## iggster

Something I find very interesting is he is beating quads,duals at way higher clocks and same gpu speeds...quads on ln2 even duals even at 6.3 ghz. and quads at 5.8

Very suspicious IMO and making this thread lose credibility, since he was caught posting bugged runs before with no questions asked. I really dont care take me off the top 30 but having someone who keeps posting bugged runs allowed to post them is pretty bad..

Proof...



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Well considering you have the best score for 3DMARK 03 on record for a QX9650 at only 4776mhz on h2o.

You already know you can get 150000 that will give you the fastest 45mm quad in the world in 3DMARK 03 anyhow, considering the top 3 are done with QX 9770/9800x2 at 4.3Ghz, LOL

Good thing the guy with the QX 9770/9800x2 at 4.3Ghz bogus scores isn't a member here because he would be at #1 in OCN top 30 right now instead of you









http://service.futuremark.com/search...ingsystem=-100

*I've got one question for you NCspecV81 have you ever posted bogus bugged scores here before?*


----------



## Litlratt

Please address the fact that the scores are available for review at the Bot and Futuremark.
Speaking of scores, I don't believe you ever posted any for the 4870X2s that you purchased. Care to comment.


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Please address the fact that the scores are available for review at the Bot and Futuremark.
Speaking of scores, I don't believe you ever posted any for the 4870X2s that you purchased. Care to comment.

If they get deleted should he get banned from posting in the top 30 system for posting bugged runs twice in a row?

The issue is with his runs affecting the ratings system. What cards I have had or have, have nothing to do with the subject.

Ps I dont care about first place leave it blank for the next person.


----------



## zlojack

Iggy, the thread was shut down and cleaned up for a reason, dude.


----------



## USFORCES

Yep iggster no one care's how he gets his amazing scores.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


If they get deleted should he get banned from posting in the top 30 system for posting bugged runs twice in a row?

The issue is with his runs affecting the ratings system. What cards I have had or have, have nothing to do with the subject.

Ps I dont care about first place leave it blank for the next person.


It would depend on whether or not the scores were submitted with the knowledge that they were bugged. That is for t4c to decide.

As you are one of the few to have actually owned the hardware in question, did you experience any bugged runs with your 4870X2s?


----------



## zlojack

Look, if the scores aren't legit, they'll get booted off of HWBot soon enough and off of futuremark as well.

Then you two can crow on about how you were right and how you are the greatest and you love each other and want to have one another's children.

But until that happens, the scores are legit by the rules of the site.

Either that, or petition to have 03 removed completely until the issue of the bugged scores is resolved. But this constant harping on and accusing is just plain lame.

It's obvious that Tactical has already accepted the scores. So either put up better ones, or shut up. Or bide your time and wait until you are ultimately proven right.

Then you can watch all of us eat crow.


----------



## CyberDruid

I've done some runs with HD4870X2 in Xfire on a P5E3/QX9650 and mine were lower than I thought they should be...


----------



## NCspecV81

Guys this is the last time I post this link. Please read and you will see why some scores seem low to what I have posted. They are LOW BUGGED runs.

http://www.hwbot.org/hwbot.post.do?postId=941

FULLY documented that some runs, as you have noticed, are LOW BUGGED! NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!

Have a nice evening. I have a mod at XS that oversees the 3D Team there backing up my scores as 100% legit. I've had my runs on HWBOT now for going on what? 2 months? Yes they are still there, and for a reason, as they are LEGIT!

Have you not noticed that the world record in 03 was only done with 6.2GHz @ 170k.. That's a normal, non-lowbugged run. Some 25k more than what you have posted, and NO, 100-200MHz gpu clock will NOT make that up. However, read the link. I think I'll have a hard time convincing you my score is low bugged, as the only other bug is the black screen bug. Which, by my videos, you can definitely tell is not occurring. There are NO high bugged runs, only low bugged skewing the normal runs and being perceived as high.

More proof can be found here. Thanks for going out of your way to prove my scores!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...53#post3488053

bench2die = iggster


----------



## USFORCES

So your saying your the only one with a QX9650 getting normal runs and everyone else with QX9650/4870s are getting either low bugged or high bugged scores,
Because right now you have the highest score with a QX9650 so yours must be legit then.

I don't know and I don't care anymore, FutureMark or someone isn't doing their job, they either need to fix it or stop supporting 03 because this has been going on for months now.

Anyhow I'm done posting on this subject...........


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
I don't know and I don't care anymore, FutureMark or someone isn't doing their job, they either need to fix it or stop supporting 03 because this has been going on for months now.


support kind of has stopped, I talked to them on the phone the other day about 03 and i7 and they said most likely it will be a long time before we could publish scores if ever...














I understand though its a very old benchmark.. and in the computer world 6+ years is ancient


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

not too familiar with this program so i just took an SS. probably need something else but meh


----------



## zlojack

You need to post your benchmarks in the the official thread.

This one is for discussion.

Oh, and Iggy, maybe after getting pwned on XS by people who have forgotten more about benching than you will ever know, you should keep quiet and start trying to beat his scores instead of whining about them.

Where are your scores with your 4870 X2s?


----------



## NCspecV81

Now since we can't discredit the score anylonger, lets go ahead and attempt to discredit the bench. 3dmark03 is no more out of date than 3dmark05 or 06. Your post on the futuremark forum suggests it's not the bench that is old, but merely the system update info. This is not a very hard fix. FM have updated systeminfo's before, and most recently for 06 regarding recognition of ati hardware after the 2k series of gpu's.

3dmark03 is as susceptible to bugged scores just as much as 05 and 06 are, and as I told USFORCE's in PM, low bugged scores are easy to pinpoint for 4870x2 hardware.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


You need to post your benchmarks in the the official thread.

This one is for discussion.

Oh, and Iggy, maybe after getting pwned on XS by people who have forgotten more about benching than you will ever know, you should keep quiet and start trying to beat his scores instead of whining about them.

Where are your scores with your 4870 X2s?


Edit-------

Meant two out of four
Nc I called them after the post they told me over the phone that it might get an update if it ever does, the guy was like what are you doing using 03 to bench current hardware use 06 or vantage...

are you serious? I beat him 4 out of 5 times and in this thread I beat him two out of two times...

Lilbrat asked cause he wanted to know if I had bugged runs I didn't respond cause he should remember what I posted a couple of times not once or twice, I bought them for vantage only, scored p21 while my gtx's got me p23 no brainer they went back. I am not into the oldest of stuff that's why on my orb account you will see I have over 100 results for vantage and like 15 for 03


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


Edit-------

Lilbrat asked cause he wanted to know if I had bugged runs I didn't respond cause he should remember what I posted a couple of times not once or twice,


How could I possibly remember something that I never seen.
Here on earth, a couple = two/"twice"


----------



## zlojack

Dude, you beat him in Vantage and 05, he beat you in 03 and 06. That's 2 vs. 2

But at the end of the day, he's in first, you're in second.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


Edit-------

Meant two out of four
Nc I called them after the post they told me over the phone that it might get an update if it ever does, the guy was like what are you doing using 03 to bench current hardware use 06 or vantage...

are you serious? I beat him 4 out of 5 times and in this thread I beat him two out of two times...

Lilbrat asked cause he wanted to know if I had bugged runs I didn't respond cause he should remember what I posted a couple of times not once or twice, I bought them for vantage only, scored p21 while my gtx's got me p23 no brainer they went back. I am not into the oldest of stuff that's why on my orb account you will see I have over 100 results for vantage and like 15 for 03


I read they went back because of this

http://www.overclock.net/ati/371878-...ml#post4427281

You're now implying they went back because of p21?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I read they went back because of this

http://www.overclock.net/ati/371878-...ml#post4427281

You're now implying they went back because of p21?


I don't get it.. A post to robilar????

I know what you were looking for me saying one went up in smoke







I didn't mention it cause the discussion was if I ran 03 with them which I did not cause I was addidcted to vantage and best I managed was p21k before one went to cyber heaven









Btw I noticed your scores are off the top 30 now, hmmmmm why?

Man my son keeps driving me nuts today. It's father son day today and the other kids are playing and he beat them at duck duck goose and one of them got mad cause he lost and decided not to play with them but he keeps telling my son his friend is better at duck duck goose LOL and my son keeps coming to me bugging me about the cheerleader LOL


----------



## Litlratt

My guess is that t4c overlooked mine when recalculating.
I'll resubmit (not summit) tomorrow with a valid Vantage score. The other links are still good.

p.s. We have had a history of congratulating other peoples' accomplishments here. Most of us don't continually congratulate ourselves. You'll also find that defending does not equal cheerleading.


----------



## NCspecV81

I find it hard to believe that these x2's existed on launch day for him. Look at the i7.. OH NOES IGGSTER GOES i7! Thread... but the x2's.. not a peep other than trashing them. Then all of a sudden they go "up in smoke" like no other x2 has gone before. 2+2 people! It's an obvious case of inferiority syndrome. Can't beat'em, so let's make up something to say we joined sides but it wasn't as good as the side I came from!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
My guess is that t4c overlooked mine when recalculating.
I'll resubmit (not summit) tomorrow with a valid Vantage score. The other links are still good.

Fixed.


----------



## CyberDruid

*Now* how are we going to continue the drama?

Spoilsport....


----------



## t4ct1c47

I've had to clean this thread for the third time this week. Don't make me have to clean it again.


----------



## CyberDruid

Permaban would take a lot of work off your hands.


----------



## t4ct1c47

I'm tempted.









Remember guys, this thread is for discussing scores and setups, not argueing like brats about who has the best system, or is the better overclocker.


----------



## CyberDruid

That's why I can't wield the Hammer...we'd be down about a thousand members a month...

By the end of the year there would only be staff...

Well I exaggerate...a little.


----------



## EmerilLIVE

So, where do you think my rig with the SLI GTX 260 core 216's I'm getting will place? Also, I'm thinking about a Q9550 for Christmas, good idea? I'd stick with my E8400 but it's a C0 and seems to be stuck @ 3.8 Ghz







, it's also the main reason I haven't gone to the trouble of running all the benches and maxing my other clocks to get on the list. Makes me miss my E6750, what a champ she was







.


----------



## Choggs396

I don't know if this has been brought up before (didn't read through entire thread, it's huge), but has anyone mentioned the possibility of using a weighted score of the 4 benchmarks instead of a sum of points? Since lower points in each successive benchmark reflect the same hardware, it would seem logical to calculate each score as an equally weighted percentage in order to counteract this discrepancy. Therefore, each benchmark would have relatively equal importance. Any thoughts?


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
I don't know if this has been brought up before (didn't read through entire thread, it's huge), but has anyone mentioned the possibility of using a weighted score of the 4 benchmarks instead of a sum of points? Since lower points in each successive benchmark reflect the same hardware, it would seem logical to calculate each score as an equally weighted percentage in order to counteract this discrepancy. Therefore, each benchmark would have relatively equal importance. Any thoughts?

It has come up before I think its a VERY good idea.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I don't know if this has been brought up before (didn't read through entire thread, it's huge), but has anyone mentioned the possibility of using a weighted score of the 4 benchmarks instead of a sum of points? Since lower points in each successive benchmark reflect the same hardware, it would seem logical to calculate each score as an equally weighted percentage in order to counteract this discrepancy. Therefore, each benchmark would have relatively equal importance. Any thoughts?


Seems like a really good idea in my opinion.

Could you elaborate more on this?


----------



## ShazBo

Nooooooo, I lost #17







, Must push system.


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats nuclearjock!

http://www.overclock.net/5091742-post919.html

Nice for a couple of 280s. I think we'll that find he hasn't peaked yet.


----------



## ncsa

No need to weight the various apps.. these stand on their own and the scores are what they are.. let the skill of the bencher show through in the results, there is more behind the numbers than simply throwing in new HW hoping for a run to finish. ...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Seems like a really good idea in my opinion.

Could you elaborate more on this?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Congrats nuclearjock!

http://www.overclock.net/5091742-post919.html

Nice for a couple of 280s. I think we'll that find he hasn't peaked yet.



Those are some very nice numbers! 4.2GHz on an i7 940 is childs play, and he has plenty more headroom on it.


----------



## USFORCES

your 03 scores were deleted


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


your 03 scores were deleted


I've already made contacts. Apparently, someone thinks its a good idea, I wont say who, to actually "claim" my scores aren't legit. I've been told that this will be corrected soon. I guess if you can't beat 'em, lets try and mud sling all we can to cast doubt on those scores. No worries though, core i7 will be here Monday and under the cold. So the score's wont be for my current rig anyways. Best get to benching so you can snag those 5 minutes of fame that "this person" definitely needs.

Talk about childish. Someone's fanboy butt is apparently hurt.

Let's not act conspicuous or anything though! Ahemm!


----------



## Marin

You guys really should respect other members scores, for the last few weeks you have been attacking scores and it is quite ridiculous.


----------



## iggster

dang nc slow down, IMO we all seen it and it still counts.


----------



## t4ct1c47

I got a PM from someone here asking that NCspecV81's 03 score remain. With that in mind it's staying on the board. I guess somebody wants to earn the top spot the hard way.


----------



## Litlratt

...............


----------



## NCspecV81

I spoke to the actual person who said he disabled my scores, only because someone from the yougamers forum "claimed" they were invalid or fake. So not only are hd4870x2 scores disabled, but all of my 03 scores from previous cards. Great job! and I KNOW WHO YOU ARE! I will keep you name out of it right now, but rest asure it will be smeared across this forum and xs and others. However, I was told the scores would become available again before the weekend.

However, I'm very disapointed in the method that Futuremark conducted it's solution. Instead of contacting said person, they just took this person's word for it and disabled the scores. That, in itself, is fail sauce with a lack of customer/public relations.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Good luck with that, they'll be no smearing of anything on OCN of course.


----------



## iggster

So......

I am only 600 or so points from taking the first spot hopefully with another rerun of 03 I can get it up... I was running the pc at 4.7 through 03 yesterday and the fps were nuts if I had to guess it was an easy 135k run. Then in the last seen when the butterflie lands on the rock the pc locked up LOL! boy was I pissed.. I downclocked everything some and then got the 131k run I dunno if the cards were clocked to high or the cpu. Ill keep retesting.

These low temps out here in so cal are helping









temps AFTER all the benching was done.










*Screenshot of the 05 run*


----------



## NCspecV81

I got this response from Futuremark TODAY!

"Hi, after watching the video and doing some checking, I can clear the projects that were disabled.

We had to make the process, disable first - re-enable on request because there are quite many suspects and when we ask for explanation first 99% of the time there is no answer."


----------



## mega_option101

That was fast


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I spoke to the actual person who said he disabled my scores, only because someone from the yougamers forum "claimed" they were invalid or fake. So not only are hd4870x2 scores disabled, but all of my 03 scores from previous cards. Great job! and I KNOW WHO YOU ARE! I will keep you name out of it right now, but rest asure it will be smeared across this forum and xs and others. However, I was told the scores would become available again before the weekend.

However, I'm very disapointed in the method that Futuremark conducted it's solution. Instead of contacting said person, they just took this person's word for it and disabled the scores. That, in itself, is fail sauce with a lack of customer/public relations.


I saw that over there the other day








I lol'd very hard over that one, grade school stuff.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I saw that over there the other day








I lol'd very hard over that one, grade school stuff.


Tell me about it man. I hope the person, which I know who it is, will accept the scores now. I'm not sure how much more proof they need.. maybe the word of jesus christ himself? It's not every day you have futuremark telling you the scores are good.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Tell me about it man. I hope the person, which I know who it is, will accept the scores now. I'm not sure how much more proof they need.. maybe the word of jesus christ himself? It's not every day you have futuremark telling you the scores are good.



Don't you hate it when an SUV tries to run you off the road


----------



## iggster

pm would serve that conversation better









Glad you got it fixed though I rather take first the hard way









Hope to see some big scores from you soon. Is your i7 cherry picked? I am lucky enough (well not really lucky just always buy from the guy) that he allowed me to test 4 i7 2 would not go over 4.0 and one maxed out at 4.1 and mines at 4.2 with 1.360 vcore on his rampage 2extreme. To bad he didn't have any ASus in stock then oh well


----------



## iggster

finally broke 230k


----------



## zlojack

Nice score, Iggster.

Are you going to jump on the GTX 295?

I bet those will soon be at the top of this table here.


----------



## iggster

I should if I don't get fired from work... got suspended for 2 weeks (non payed to) cause I kept logging into ocn after getting warned 2 weeks back not to anymore.... Aint that some ish









Ps and this is a terrible time for this to happen to, so I am trying to cheer myself benching lol, I guess you wont be seeing me around after January 5 from 7 to 5 weekdays anymore


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
I should if I don't get fired from work... got suspended for 2 weeks (non payed to) cause I kept logging into ocn after getting warned 2 weeks back not to anymore.... Aint that some ish









LOL man...don't get your butt fired over this stuff!

I got a warning at work a while back for my soccer forum.

My boss wasn't too pleased with me.

I'm debating myself whether to jump on the GTX 285 tri-SLI or SLI 295s.

I just worry that the drivers won't do well with the sandwich cards as in the past they've always had issues, though the beta drivers in reviews have looked pretty sweet so far!


----------



## iggster

today I should gain those 8 points







little rerun of 05 will do it









wish me luck people


----------



## iggster

Nvidia is on top now


----------



## zlojack

You did it.

Good benching!

Now we should see a response


----------



## iggster

thanks zlo (hey can you pm me the link to your build over at xs please? I am really interested in seeing if you have any updates)

Also I should be getting my new cards soon. hopefully I will be one of the first "reviewers" here.


----------



## zlojack

PM'd.

Are you going for 2 295s or 3 285s?


----------



## iggster

295s and then the 300 like two months later


----------



## justarealguy

Can I be winrar?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


295s and then the 300 like two months later










I'm worried about the drivers with those.

The 9800 GX2 had a nightmare with drivers, from what I've heard.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


I'm worried about the drivers with those.

The 9800 GX2 had a nightmare with drivers, from what I've heard.


I owned a pair it wasnt that bad..at first yes but afterwards they got good, and when they introduced physics the performance jump was also good.


----------



## zlojack

So mabye two GTX 295s instead of three GTX 285s....

I haven't decided yet.


----------



## iggster

nice scores X4n4th!!

Looks like the competition is gonna get heated in here really soon, X4n4th competing with some serious equipment and ncspecv81 getting his i7 and on phase on monday, things are starting to get exciting


----------



## X4n4th

I think i topped RAMDAC


----------



## iggster

you did







take nc next


----------



## X4n4th

will do when i have more time prob tomorrow if i can


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats X4!
Nice rig and results.


----------



## iggster

please nc no scores below 4ghz







thats what phase was made for, the high overclocks







lets see a 4.6 vantage run


----------



## iggster

looks like another i7 competing hard from cky2k6

Very good scores!! NC is still MIA









Just a little reminder when you take the screenshot for 03 please zoom out so we can see the score and fps for each required run.

Tested new loop today to see if lower temps helped stability and got through 03 a couple of times no problems.. overclocked the cards and broke 133k lol


----------



## NCspecV81

Worried much? You've made reference to my name for the past 4 responses. Don't worry, the scores will come when I'm ready to bench. This isn't particularly the best time right now with boo-coo's of family stuff going on.


----------



## Deezle98

Just wanted to say damn, I've finally been bumped from the top 30


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Worried much? You've made reference to my name for the past 4 responses. Don't worry, the scores will come when I'm ready to bench. This isn't particularly the best time right now with boo-coo's of family stuff going on.

I just keep reading this and that about your i7 setup on chat and with no benches its really no fun when all you do is just talk about it and don't post any scores. At least post the scores you said you ran at 3.6 to hold me off









com'on on monday I was waiting for you to post them cause you kept saying (i7 will be here monday) its now wensday









I just wont ask anymore if it is offending you sorry, cause all I really wanted was to see what i7 would do on phase









Now onto my setup..

gtx 295 a pair should be here on the 2nd says my friend







will see if he hooks it up like he did the i7


----------



## 45nm

Hey Iggster you do know these benchmark results for 3d Mark 06 and Vantage mean absolutely nothing ?.

Quote:



gtx 295 a pair should be here on the 2nd says my friend will see if he hooks it up like he did the i7


Big deal.


----------



## X4n4th

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
Hey Iggster you do know these benchmark results for 3d Mark 06 and Vantage mean absolutely nothing ?.

Big deal.

please explain


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


Hey Iggster you do know these benchmark results for 3d Mark 06 and Vantage mean absolutely nothing ?.

Big deal.


what???


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
what???

I think he misses the drama here.

I learned to let the pc do the talking.







so he can go flame someone else cause it wont work with me.

I think we may have a new second place even first place soon if someone here can get some issues fixed.

With some luck he will increase his scores big time and some of my help.


----------



## X4n4th

I wish i could get 3 gtx 280s to bench lol







iggster


----------



## X4n4th

Is the *OFFICIAL* Top 30 OCN Computers thread being updated anymore?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



I think he misses the drama here.

I learned to let the pc do the talking. so he can go flame someone else cause it wont work with me.

I think we may have a new second place even first place soon if someone here can get some issues fixed.

With some luck he will increase his scores big time and some of my help.


It's quite funny how you think you're number one on OCN because of some synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


It's quite funny how you think you're number one on OCN because of some synthetic benchmarks.


dude, way to come into a benchmarking thread dedicated to these "Synthetic Benchmarks" and bash what we are all doing here... seriously you look like a serious troll right now. There's nothing wrong with just benchmarking...

iggster can brag too much some times, but unless you're going to show him up, and beat him at his own game you're just trolling.


----------



## harmo777

Well just a quick question. I ran Vantage (just the CPU tests) just to see what CPU score it would give and i was a bit surprised by the score. i got 25344 (see attachment) and i was browsing around looking at other scores and noticed This CPU score (look at the vantage benchmark) and thought it odd that my E8600 was beating out his Core i7

any comments?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

do you have physX enabled?


----------



## harmo777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


do you have physX enabled?


ah so there it is... damm. well i re ran the CPU tests with physx disabled and got a score of only 8082. This looks more accurate for my CPU yes? (C2D E8600 @ 4.25Ghz)


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X4n4th*


Is the *OFFICIAL* Top 30 OCN Computers thread being updated anymore?



holiday's probably has the mod busy.

Oh ya you need a screen shot showing your 3dmark03 score with the score visible and the frames per second (fps) for each required test.

Just look at my screen shot for an example here.

oh ya todays goal 200 points for hwbot, I am close right now just need to rerun some tests. I think I can get it.


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X4n4th*


I think i topped RAMDAC


The only success (if we may call it that way) you've reached therewith, is being on my darkest dark black list from now till eternity and beyond.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


you did







take nc next










And so you're on the list too Iggy!























Perhaps I should set that damn Nehalem or even its creator, the entire Intel company on the black list either.

Please guys, stop to abase and beat me officially and in public or you'll force me to insert my legal rights to defend myself and to report you to the human rights court in Den Haag.









Before I took my Valium overdose to calm down, my own rig received a merciless warning too: "Fly higher or die hard!"








(Just hoping that my rig won't report me to the human rights court instead)

Ok, but now seriously my dear OCN friends... (the Valium starts finally working)
I'm truly impressed by your Core i7 results!!!

Congrats to {core2duo}werd for his incredible SpeedTest result
Congrats to X4n4th for *temporary*







topping me
Congrats to all other that are beating poor RAMDAC, except Iggy who congrats himself already









See you soon on Nehalem's battlefield...


----------



## iconocast71

Is it ok for me to post iggsters 3dmarks? He says he wants to wait till they fix the generic VGA problem though.

He has had quad sli gtx 295s for a while but has been waiting for the problem to be fixed.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iconocast71*


Is it ok for me to post iggsters 3dmarks? He says he wants to wait till they fix the generic VGA problem though.

He has had quad sli gtx 295s for a while but has been waiting for the problem to be fixed.



Sure post them here, we all wanna know


----------



## zlojack

Get him to post them.

I want to see 295 results!


----------



## iconocast71

He says he is waiting for someone to post so he can post his????

He did send me some screenshots though

Http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq235/iconocast71/


----------



## BenBrown

Orb will not let me publish my results so can I provide a screenshot with the usual CPU-Z, GPU-Z, etc? I believe the reason for not letting me publish my scores is because of it being a Phenom II. That's my only guess anyway.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iconocast71* 
He says he is waiting for someone to post so he can post his????

He did send me some screenshots though

Http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq235/iconocast71/

Nice for a stock single card.
Now where are the quad runs?


----------



## Russtynailz

where is the top 30 list?


----------



## iconocast71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iconocast71*


He says he is waiting for someone to post so he can post his????

He did send me some screenshots though

Http://s406.photobucket.com/albums/pp145/iconocast72/



Ok he has stopped benching has serious family problems going and told me he is most likely gonna sell off all of the pc....he can't enjoy it with what is going on.

He also said he would love it if he does end up selling the pc that ncspecv81 buy his CPU cause he wants to see it hit 5ghz

Quad sli up on it now


----------



## zlojack

Is he alright?

Whatever the competition and the trash-talking that may go on here, we would never want anything bad to happen to him.

Let him know that he will be in our prayers.


----------



## iconocast71

He is okay sort to say, family death. He says he has not even played a game once or benched at maxed settings says to much stress.


----------



## iggster

Out of jail









btw I am done with computers for now... Give it 3-4 months ill be back


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Out of jail









btw I am done with computers for now... Give it 3-4 months ill be back









What's going on?


----------



## X4n4th

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Out of jail









btw I am done with computers for now... Give it 3-4 months ill be back









??? what ???


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Out of jail









btw I am done with computers for now... Give it 3-4 months ill be back









Dude...I told you not to buy those hot GTX 295s !!!









Anyway, too bad that you're getting out of the game just when you were starting to mature and let your numbers do the talking.

I look forward to your return! Good luck!


----------



## iggster

Ok first at work they laid me off Christmas week, I went back afterwords and they started talking about paying us every month and that was maybe.. I just asked to be laid off and they did.

Then my wife left, I treated her so good (I know in chat I would mess around talking about escorts and stuff but I was just playing I would never ever do that to her) I really think she left cause my money was running out and she doesnt want to support me again and other issues

I put the pc on ebay it is not selling as a whole so on wensday I decided to put it as seperate pieces.

I need the money for the pc to pay off some tickets I got a job offer that pays better then my previous job but they require a license (mines was suspended after I crashed)

I am so stressed I have not really benched with the pc at all. No money,No job, No girl









She says once I get my stuff together she would come back. I really hope so cause I love her so much. (please don't assume its just cause the money cause our relationship goes way back she has even supported me before when I was unemployed for a long time)

I want to show her I love her and I am sorry for what I did but I have no clue how







(I was taking out my stress on her lately)


----------



## mega_option101

Hey man,

It's all good. Sometimes life just throws you a "few" curve balls but you just have to roll with the punches









Get yourself and your life sorted and I am sure someone will keep your number one spot warm for you in the meantime









Take Care


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
Ok first at work they laid me off Christmas week, I went back afterwords and they started talking about paying us every month and that was maybe.. I just asked to be laid off and they did.

Then my wife left, I treated her so good (I know in chat I would mess around talking about escorts and stuff but I was just playing I would never ever do that to her) I really think she left cause my money was running out and she doesnt want to support me again and other issues

I put the pc on ebay it is not selling as a whole so on wensday I decided to put it as seperate pieces.

I need the money for the pc to pay off some tickets I got a job offer that pays better then my previous job but they require a license (mines was suspended after I crashed)

I am so stressed I have not really benched with the pc at all. No money,No job, No girl









She says once I get my stuff together she would come back. I really hope so cause I love her so much. (please don't assume its just cause the money cause our relationship goes way back she has even supported me before when I was unemployed for a long time)

I want to show her I love her and I am sorry for what I did but I have no clue how







(I was taking out my stress on her lately)

Dude, put the gear up here as well.

Computers mean **** compared to real life, bro.

Get yourself back on your feet and get your stuff together.

There will always be a new computer part on the market, but don't let it mess with your family.


----------



## grunion

Sorry for your problems iggster









*soapbox time

Priorities, yeah you've heard many a people here throw that term around.
99% of the time it's not because we can't afford cutting edge hardware, as you said on more than one occasion.
I hope now you understand.

Good Luck









Where are the quad-sli results?


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Sorry for your problems iggster









*soapbox time

Priorities, yeah you've heard many a people here throw that term around.
99% of the time it's not because we can't afford cutting edge hardware, as you said on more than one occasion.
I hope now you understand.

Good Luck









Where are the quad-sli results?


yes its just I felt that with my girl and son by my side nothing could stop me and now that they are gone I feel helpless









btw here is some orb links that I tested like the first day I got the cards but I havent tested since.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=673089

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9566967

cpu at 4.2 ish and cards practically at stock.


----------



## 45nm

Happiness means nothing if you have the best computer and you lose those who are close to you. Money doesn't bring happiness.


----------



## xguntherc

Things will get better there iggy, There's always tomorrow to try to change things.. Cuz tomorrow is always another day.

Hey everyone, in order to get on the top 30, Do I need to have a Mark 03,05, and 06.. or can I just post a 06, and Vantage?? or what.
I have vantage, I used to have mark06. but my account got all messed up. I could buy it again I guess. and if 05 is cheap I'll do that also. but no need really..

What do I need to qualify. I think I could reach pretty high in those ranks.


----------



## mega_option101

You'll need them all if you want to get into the Top 30


----------



## xguntherc

Really.. Why. does the score on Mark01 really matter. lol.

Ok, I now have Mark06 and Vantage. I guess I could get a trial of 05.

edit* I see, they tally a TOTAL score.. ahh... sure. Why not.


----------



## t4ct1c47

By all means, a member could submit a score for one benchmark, and manage to get onto the Top 30. Although it would have to be a world record score to even have a chance of getting on the board with all the other tallied points.


----------



## xguntherc

got it..

OK, Scores added. Still learning my SLI's limits. and I need to OC my RAM and CPU higher.. Also I'll add Vantage score tonight when I do another bench with new drivers.

So will Overclocking my RAM help with these types of benchmark's scores? cuz if so I'll need to try that, there currently at stock.

Thanks!


----------



## nicky.82uk

Crysis WarHead, Farcry2, 3DMark Vantage, GF295sli with new 23" inch









3DMark Vantage,









Farcry2,




























Crysis WarHead,









Crysis Warhead Benchmark
v1.1.1.0
The benchmark started at 1/26/2009 8:40:31 PM
System Information
Operating system: Windows (TM) Vista Ultimate
System memory: 4.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU speed: 3700 MHz
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 - 0 MB
Benchmark information
Demo: Cave
Quality: Very High (tweaked)
Renderer mode: DirectX 10
Antialising mode: 16xQ
Filtering mode: Anisotropic 16Ã-
MultiGPU support: Enabled
Boost renderer: Disabled
Use Custom Config File: No
Random .exe: Disabled

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1920Ã-1080 (HD WideScreen)
Result(1): Minimum= 37 FPS Average= 81 FPS Max= 186 FPS

Crysis Warhead Benchmark
v1.1.1.0

The benchmark started at 1/26/2009 8:47:14 PM

System Information
Operating system: Windows (TM) Vista Ultimate
System memory: 4.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU speed: 3700 MHz
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 - 0 MB
Benchmark information
Demo: Cave
Quality: Very High (tweaked)
Renderer mode: DirectX 10
Antialising mode: 16xQ
Filtering mode: Anisotropic 16Ã-
MultiGPU support: Enabled
Boost renderer: Disabled
Use Custom Config File: No
Random .exe: Disabled

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1280Ã-768 (HD WideScreen)
Result(1): Minimum= 41 FPS Average= 88 FPS Max= 153 FPS










Crysis Warhead Benchmark
v1.1.1.0

The benchmark started at 1/26/2009 8:51:10 PM

System Information
Operating system: Windows (TM) Vista Ultimate
System memory: 4.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU speed: 3700 MHz
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 - 0 MB
Benchmark information
Demo: Cave
Quality: Very High (tweaked)
Renderer mode: DirectX 10
Antialising mode: 16xQ
Filtering mode: Anisotropic 16Ã-
MultiGPU support: Enabled
Boost renderer: Disabled
Use Custom Config File: No
Random .exe: Disabled

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1600Ã-1200
Result(1): Minimum= 42 FPS Average= 82 FPS Max= 142 FPS










also tell me what you think would like to know your input


----------



## NCspecV81

LOL @ post #943.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
One day everyone will be Crossfire--at that time I will buy an Nvidia card and tell everyone to go Green...

lol


----------



## t4ct1c47

Gah, I still can't quite pass ncsa! Need more GPU power!


----------



## MrMason

I was wondering if it was possible to scale the scores, for instance....the 3Dmark03 scores have a much wider gap than the 3dmarkVantage scores, so I was thinking we could scale everything down to like a 30k point score so that it could even out more. I'm not sure if that makes sense to you guys let me know.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


I was wondering if it was possible to scale the scores, for instance....the 3Dmark03 scores have a much wider gap than the 3dmarkVantage scores, so I was thinking we could scale everything down to like a 30k point score so that it could even out more. I'm not sure if that makes sense to you guys let me know.


I don't see anything wrong with the way it is now.

The issue of weighting the scores has been discussed previously.


----------



## NCspecV81

weighting scores would be stupid b/c there is no way of doing it on a performance level. You could do it on a score level, but it would not work properly. To be able to weight the scores we would need to know how many frames-per-second that each test translate into each other, which is impossible.

When I say impossible, please tell me how many frames of 3damrk03 is equal to one frame in 3dmark vantage, or vice-versa.


----------



## iggster

Congrats x4! Sick scores

I start work again next month, me and my girl have worked things out and thanks to tax returns I will have $$$ for a new pc but I will probably wait for new hardware to come out. I would hate to rebuy the same things again LOL


----------



## zlojack

Just go easy, Iggster! Don't get yourself into problems with your girl over a PC!!!

I've got my second GTX 285 on the way hopefully today or tomorrow.

Maybe I'll finally pass my 3870 X2/QX9650 scores


----------



## zlojack

Finally had a chance to do some runs on my new cards.

The GTX 285 is definitely nice


----------



## CorpussStalker

Anyone know why I get around 20,000 in 06, 28,000 in 05 and only 70,000 in 03!
I'm happy enough with 06 and 05, but why is my score so low in 03?
I'm using 9.1 drivers
Is there some kinda bug with 03 and 4850's?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Anyone know why I get around 20,000 in 06, 28,000 in 05 and only 70,000 in 03!
I'm happy enough with 06 and 05, but why is my score so low in 03?
I'm using 9.1 drivers
Is there some kinda bug with 03 and 4850's?

sometimes scores are low bugged, and you just have to keep running it until you get a good one. but i think 70k sounds about right for 4850's.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Been tweaking for awhile this morning








New score


----------



## NCspecV81

I will have some updates shortly. So far I'm at around 242k and that's with 4 cores 8 threads. Ready to drop some heat and up some clock speeds. I shall report back shortly!


----------



## zlojack

Nice work NCSPecV81...

Looks like your i7's a keeper!


----------



## X4n4th

CDMAN nice scores. For your vantage score. Turn HT on even if you have to have a lower speed such as 4.1 - 4.2. you will get a 6000 point increase for your cpu score.

also post ORB links


----------



## X4n4th

My scores are up. CDMAN Im not going down without a fight.


----------



## zlojack

Good stuff there, X4n4th.


----------



## X4n4th

I went outside in the 0c weather. @4.3GHz ~1.48v it was running at 9c, 30c load.


----------



## zlojack

Nice!

I should do that sometime and see what I can get


----------



## X4n4th

Overclock your 285s Zlojack. I want to see some benches


----------



## zlojack

I get my waterblocks this week, so hopefully benchmarks next weekend!

They don't overclock well for me so far on the stock coolers.


----------



## CorpussStalker

I'm having a little trouble running 3DMark Vantage, the first 2 tests just flicker like mad and im barely able to see whats going on!
If I disable cf I it runs perfect








I can run 03,05,06 with exactly the same setting with no trouble at all
Anyone know of a good stable driver that likes vantage/crossfire?
Thanks









EDIT: nvm it started working for no reason lolz


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Just go easy, Iggster! Don't get yourself into problems with your girl over a PC!!!


well I stopped posting I didnt have a computer for a while, and posting with the iphone sucked lol

I am back on my feet though better then ever







when I lost my job I sold my home theater everyday 42" and my pc..









Well now I bought a 32" samsung for my bedroom and a 52" lg 1080p 120hz tv







got a computer again but its not complete and I doubt it will be for another 2-3 months I have other home theater toys I want to buy first









btw here is some pictures of the new toys and people where pming about pictures for the gtx 295s and couldnt reply through iphone wiht pix but now I can so here you go









**********sorry if I come off as showing off which I know I am but man I am so glad after loosing my precious pc that things are turning around for me finally*******


----------



## DigitalBear

Hey man. Thanks for posting the pics of the 295GTX's. They look awesome. Way to go man.

Add another 2 Veloci's for that raid 0, a EVGA classified and you got my dream system. (except I like the torture rack.)

oh and a extra 295 for folding


----------



## zlojack

Good to see you're back on your feet man.


----------



## Lt.JD

Does anyone know if I made into the top 30?


----------



## NCspecV81

I was told an update is coming shortly from tacticat. Only time will tell.. just add up your total and you can pretty much tell.


----------



## zlojack

145,729

You made it in.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


145,729

You made it in.


Thanks the dual-core is holding me back....


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X4n4th*


I went outside in the 0c weather. @4.3GHz ~1.48v it was running at 9c, 30c load.


when I saw this post I thought why not try it. work rather well.

I was able to get up to 4.8ghz I am going to tweak it some more this week and setup Tri-fire and also try the 4870X2 with physx out there. I am running out of time the temps are getting to be +6 as a high during the day so I have only 1 or 1.5 weeks and it will be above 0c overnight. 
I will keep posting my results here...

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html


----------



## t4ct1c47

Hi guys,

Sorry about the lack of updates. I've had a lot of work on recently with university assignments, and my other duties on OCN. Reported posts can take up a lot of time. Cheers for your patience guys.

Well done to everyone who submitted scores, and to NCspecV81 for retaking the number one spot. Keep benching everybody.


----------



## NCspecV81

omg! do my eyes deceive me?! is the top 30 now updated!???????


----------



## Russtynailz

well.. any hopes of getting first in the top 30 are lost since i do not have access to LN2
or phase change so the best I can hope to do is bump Cyberdruid out of 8th place.
I will be doing some benches this week. top 10 here I come


----------



## zlojack

t4ct1c47, your 3DMark03 score for yourSLI GTX 260s looks pretty high. Like way off the scale when compared to other setups in that score range.

Maybe with 3 GTX 260s, but I find it tough to believe that score was acheived with two 260s.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
t4ct1c47, your 3DMark03 score for yourSLI GTX 260s looks pretty high. Like way off the scale when compared to other setups in that score range.

Maybe with 3 GTX 260s, but I find it tough to believe that score was acheived with two 260s.

Dont mean to thread jack here, but which do you like better? the regular or the classified? I've hesitated doing the step up.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Dont mean to thread jack here, but which do you like better? the regular or the classified? I've hesitated doing the step up.

Unfortunately, I've hardly had any time lately to do anything with the Classified.









Hopefully I'll get some more time later on in the month. Right now I'm just running everything on stock air, which blows.


----------



## NCspecV81

Better than it being fubard and not posting! =o)


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Better than it being fubard and not posting! =o)


True enough! Quite a few people have had trouble with theirs!


----------



## zlojack

Man, the Top 30 sure is dead these days.


----------



## NCspecV81

haha tell me about it. Much less bickering and fighting... I miss the days! Infractions getting slung every which way! Man the day!

however!

=o) 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549501

Let's see how she benches!


----------



## talicy

Wow. Nice list of builds. I wish I could have a computer like that







.


----------



## xlastshotx

Aw man, I am pretty bummed out rite now. I didn't even know you could submit online results for 3DMark03, and 3dmark05 wouldn't connect during benchmarking







.

Q9550 @ 4,531Mhz for all the benchmarks
4870X2 @ 800/1000 for all the benchmarks

3DMark03 - 94,134
3DMark05 - 30,341
3DMark06 - 24,502 ORB
3DMarkVantage - 16,093 ORB

Total - 165,070

Those are the highest scores that I have ever gotten, but I don't know if I could get that CPU speed again, to re-run the first two.


----------



## NCspecV81

you can save your results for later submital. You don't need to publish them right after you run.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


you can save your results for later submital. You don't need to publish them right after you run.


I saved the 3DMark05 results, but I can't figure out how to open the .3dr file.


----------



## NCspecV81

you have to right click the top left or right corner of the FM program I think and open the 3dr that way.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
t4ct1c47, your 3DMark03 score for yourSLI GTX 260s looks pretty high. Like way off the scale when compared to other setups in that score range.

Maybe with 3 GTX 260s, but I find it tough to believe that score was acheived with two 260s.

No update on this question?

How did you match scores of rigs with 4 GPUs?

If so...please share some tips


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah its quiet around 'dese parts now!


----------



## Russtynailz

I am still tring to figure out the HW bot so I can post scores... (truth be told not a lot of time has been spent... spring projects around the house have tied up a bunch of time







)


----------



## NCspecV81

any updates to this? There are several people who have posted that need to be added to the list. Thanks.


----------



## zlojack

Amazing that there has been so little action on "overclock".net's benchmarking thread.


----------



## Crooksy

God damn it. I reckon I could take 30 / 29th place if I could run vantage. I'm on Xp though


----------



## cky2k6

I'm going to take 4th with my new vantage and 06 scores, but I can't run 05 or 03 in windows 7, they just refuse to start. tried admin mode, compatibility mode, it just doesn't launch the damn benchmarks, lol.


----------



## NCspecV81

03 and 05 work perfect in windows 7. I would uninstall, reboot, and then reinstall.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Amazing that there has been so little action on "overclock".net's benchmarking thread.


I guess it died, ill be back when core i9 comes out


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
03 and 05 work perfect in windows 7. I would uninstall, reboot, and then reinstall.


Just make sure to install separately Creative Open Al ... if you have a Creative







. I had so many probs because it would not run on W7.


----------



## vinzend

just got 06 and vantage legit keys..









cant wait to post em up soon..


----------



## Wishmaker

Updated my scores. I wonder why do I get such low 3DMark 03 scores ?

http://www.overclock.net/7495627-post1025.html


----------



## vinzend

03


05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5037487

06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12321773

Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1540106

Total : 224,103
-

03 is indeed surprising.. i surpass my friend who uses HD4870x2 CF..


----------



## FtW 420

BAH kyleax1 has knocked my 285 out of first. So far got my scores up to total a bit over 151000 but that 10000 difference in 03 is gonna be tough to make up.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
BAH kyleax1 has knocked my 285 out of first. So far got my scores up to total a bit over 151000 but that 10000 difference in 03 is gonna be tough to make up.

u need ati cards to rule 03.. otherwise, forget it.. ati does great at 03..
dunno why..


----------



## FtW 420

But I can do better in the rest to try to make up that 10000 point difference, I'm close...
Also just noticed I posted this in the discussion thread for the multi gpu systems.

Came close to topping NVSpec81's score but Patch is still in there, maybe if I can get some of the first gtx300s to come out & get some DICE or Ln2 experience in before he gets benching his 5800s I'll have a chance...


----------



## Wishmaker

03 needs XP and ATI. My setup sucks in 03 on W7 x64. Everything else runs fine but 03 simply does not work. I need to clock this I7 to 4.8 and run 03 on XP. Maybe I will get someplace







.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


03 needs XP and ATI. My setup sucks in 03 on W7 x64. Everything else runs fine but 03 simply does not work. I need to clock this I7 to 4.8 and run 03 on XP. Maybe I will get someplace







.


LOL.. i use 7 and see what i got..


----------



## Lt.JD

I need some more clockspeed on my i7.... my 03 is less than my 03 with my E8600 at 4.5Ghz

E8600:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6139870
i7:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6211065


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
LOL.. i use 7 and see what i got..










Yeah i see but you are on Tr-fire I am on CFX. I bet you will get more in XP with your tri-fire setup







.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
Yeah i see but you are on Tr-fire I am on CFX. I bet you will get more in XP with your tri-fire setup







.

see how my HD4870 score..


----------



## SonDa5

For Kyleax his pm's were full.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyleax1*
Which is it? 03 is a screenshot

05 and 06 are both public

vantage is not saving to my results, it just gave me a link to bookmark.

So I'm not sure which one you are having a problem viewing.

05 and 06 don't open. They state that one has to log in to see them.


----------



## kyleax1

I edited/deleted my original post, I don't care that much. My score will just be pushed off the charts in a few weeks anyways. Thanks though, this is just a pain to waste my time on.


----------



## MrMason

Got a new setup, just set it up yesterday, new cards messed with my CPU overclock so it's not as high as it can be, but this is a starting point.

i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
AMD Tri-Fire 4890 @ 965/1050

03: 137,592








05: 35,638
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=5042738
06: 28,778
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12363948
Vantage: 26,062
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1554229

Total: 228,070



















Should set me up for 7th place. Not bad, still have some room for improvement, haven't even overclocked the cards yet, they are the turbo+ model so they are just factory OC'd. I'm gunning for iggster! I want 5th place!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleax1*


I edited/deleted my original post, I don't care that much. My score will just be pushed off the charts in a few weeks anyways. Thanks though, this is just a pain to waste my time on.



You are ranked first place right now for single GPU.


----------



## Wishmaker

I cant improve on 3DMARK 03







. I get much less than the rest







.


----------



## jimbonbon

Hey all. Is anyone updating the original threa? I was going to download and run the older benchmarks soon, but won't bother if noone is updating.

J


----------



## NCspecV81

I thought they were supposed to get someone to update this.


----------



## NCspecV81

Nice scores there jimbonbon. I would like to see this get updated. PLEASE MODS CAN WE SEE AN UPDATE!? Or just let a regular member have access to updating the thread if necessary. I'm sure there are a few people who wouldn't mind.


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Nice scores there jimbonbon. I would like to see this get updated. PLEASE MODS CAN WE SEE AN UPDATE!? Or just let a regular member have access to updating the thread if necessary. I'm sure there are a few people who wouldn't mind.


Cheers









I agree, please update this, it would be nice to get on some list - on the other forum I post on all of the benchmarking threads are dead also









J


----------

